# Osti è morta una novax



## Pincopallino (10 Settembre 2021)

Di 39 anni di Brescia.
Fonte ANSA.
E mo? Ha pure il resto della famiglia in ospedale.


----------



## ivanl (10 Settembre 2021)

Conseguenze del libero arbitrio...pazienza


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2021)

C’è una pandemia.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Settembre 2021)

Chi muore tace...
Chi vive si dà pace ..
Guarda probabilmente avrà avuto altre patologie...
Ma se di fosse vaccinata...magari sarebbe ancora viva...


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Chi muore tace...
> Chi vive si dà pace ..
> Guarda probabilmente avrà avuto altre patologie...
> Ma se di fosse vaccinata...magari sarebbe ancora viva...


Non so, l’articolo di ANSA non parla di altre patologie.
Ma magari se le inventeranno.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Tra luglio e agosto sono morte 9 persone tra le mie conoscenze, età tra 52 e 78 anni, tutte per emorragia cerebrale, trombosi, infarto, problemi cardiocircolatori, compreso il miglior amico di mio padre.
Non mi è mai interessato chiedere se fossero no o pro vax, ma erano comunque tutte vaccinate.
Si muore nella vita e non solo di Covid.
L'altro ieri una nostra conoscenza, di tumore, si è aggiunta alla lista.

E nel caso dovessi morire di Covid, se qualcuno si azzarda a scrivere "E' morto un novax", giuro che come fantasma vi faccio passare tutte le pesti del mondo.

PS DI Covid si continuerà a morire per anni, forse per sempre.
Ancora adesso le morti di Aids ogni anno sono centinaia in Italia, malgrado le precauzioni diffuse e le cure per i sieropositivi. I virus quando ci sono restano.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Tra luglio e agosto sono morte 9 persone tra le mie conoscenze, età tra 52 e 78 anni, tutte per emorragia cerebrale, trombosi, infarto, problemi cardiocircolatori, compreso il miglior amico di mio padre.
> Non mi è mai interessato chiedere se fossero no o pro vax, ma erano comunque tutte vaccinate.
> Si muore nella vita e non solo di Covid.
> L'altro ieri una nostra conoscenza, di tumore, si è aggiunta alla lista.


A te non è mai interessato ed a me interessa anche meno di zero.
Ho citato solo un articolo, non Sei obbligato a commentare per forza.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A te non è mai interessato ed a me interessa anche meno di zero.
> Ho citato solo un articolo, non Sei obbligato a commentare per forza.


Sono articoli cagosi che servono solo ad alimentare fazioni inutili come i novax e i provax.
Ieri da me è venuto Giuseppe Conte.
Ha abbracciato tutti, c'è stato un bagno di folla, strette di mano, pacche sulle spalle, selfie con chi voleva, si è tolto la mascherina per urlare, poi è andato a mangiare nel ristorante che ho sotto casa senza che gli chiedessero, a lui e a tutti quelli che stavano con lui, il Green Pass, ovviamente.
Questa è la vita normale.
Io ne ho tratto un piccolo video di 4 minuti che ho condiviso su FB, ristorante compreso.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E nel caso dovessi morire di Covid, se qualcuno si azzarda a scrivere "E' morto un novax", giuro che come fantasma vi faccio passare tutte le pesti del mondo.


Io lo farò.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sono articoli cagosi che servono solo ad alimentare fazioni inutili come i novax e i provax.
> Ieri da me è venuto Giuseppe Conte.
> Ha abbracciato tutti, c'è stato un bagno di folla, strette di mano, pacche sulle spalle, selfie con chi voleva, si è tolto la mascherina per urlare, poi è andato a mangiare nel ristorante che ho sotto casa senza che gli chiedessero, a lui e a tutti quelli che stavano con lui, il Green Pass, ovviamente.
> Questa è la vita normale.
> Io ne ho tratto un piccolo video di 4 minuti che ho condiviso su FB, ristorante compreso.


Insomma che non si possono scrivere questi articoli…vuoi la censura quindi?


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io lo farò.


Poi io come fantasma avrò i superpoteri e ti farò venire l'attacco di cagarella tutte le volte che vorrai copulare.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E nel caso dovessi morire di Covid, se qualcuno si azzarda a scrivere "E' morto un novax", giuro che come fantasma vi faccio passare tutte le pesti del mondo.


Concordo con te 
Questa cosa di definire no vax chi non vuole questo vaccino è assurda


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Insomma che non si possono scrivere questi articoli…vuoi la censura quindi?


Ma no, ti potrei rispondere con decine di altri articoli di parte opposta, del tipo "Ha fatto il vaccino ed è morta".
Lavoro nell'editoria, e dai miei contatti con i quotidiani ti posso dire che si lavora sempre più di merda perché il fine ormai è solo la pancia del lettore.
Che ci casca sempre più in pieno.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

E aggiungo - e questo lo dico da moglie di CTF che sulle reazioni avverse dei farmaci ha lavorato - che il mondo della farmaceutica da anni è una merda popolato da gente di merda. Mia moglie falsificava i dati, come tutti. Ma non così tanto come gli altri. Poi ognuno è libero di credere che viviamo in un mondo bellissimo dove si ragiona sempre per gli altri e non per sé.


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E nel caso dovessi morire di Covid, se qualcuno si azzarda a scrivere "E' morto un novax", giuro che come fantasma vi faccio passare tutte le pesti del mondo.


Bella questa, la faccio mia!   

Stavo ragionando, con un pò di persone, sul fatto che purtroppo non riuscirò a scampare dall'opportunità di fare il vaccino. Il divieto imposto dal green pass coinvolge troppi aspetti della mia vita, e se era tollerabile d'estate, ora tempo non lo sarà più. Non è che faccio sta gran vita mondana, ma se diventa un problema persino accompagnare mio figlio a fare sport, piuttosto che portarlo una volta al cinema, o uscire una volta io a cena.... insomma, tutte piccole cose in sé rinunciabili, ma che se sommate fanno una differenza. A tacere i momenti di incontro con altre persone, per interessi comuni. Non è minimamente ipotizzabile che ogni volta debba fare un tampone Ed ecco che intorno a me, un mio amico, che lo ha appena fatto, ha avuto strani problemi di equilibrio (roba da finire in P.S. eh), che per carità, non saranno dovuti al vaccino, ma a me (che già mi cago sotto) il sospetto resta  .

Quoto al 100% l'assoluta faziosità di certi articoli, scritti appunto soltanto per contrapporre "bravi" e "cattivi". Se la 39enne fosse morta di tumore nessuno se la sarebbe cacata di striscio, il fatto che sia morta di covid pare sia stato messo lì apposta come ammonimento. E allora mi chiedo sempre se nella statistica questa morte sia rilevante, al pari di quelle per i vaccini.


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E aggiungo - e questo lo dico da moglie di CTF che sulle reazioni avverse dei farmaci ha lavorato - che il mondo della farmaceutica da anni è una merda popolato da gente di merda. Mia moglie falsificava i dati, come tutti. Ma non così tanto come gli altri. Poi ognuno è libero di credere che viviamo in un mondo bellissimo dove *si ragiona sempre per gli altri e non per sé*.


Ehm.... ho sfanculato, a tal riguardo, il padre di una futura compagna di classe di mio figlio, il quale - saputo che non sono vaccinata - ha pensato bene di farmi un pippone al riguardo. Ad un certo punto se ne uscito fuori con un "io l'ho fatto per gli altriiiiii" , al che gli ho risposto che non credevo proprio che non avesse messo in conto di salvaguardare la propria, di pelle (e in quell'ambito stavamo a discutere delle nostre differenti idee, oltre che sul mio rammarico di essere costretta a fare una cosa per non essere di fatto "tagliata fuori" da tante altre), e che quindi l'etichetta di "eroe" non gliela davo 
Fortuna vuole che subito dopo mi è arrivata una telefonata salvifica


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Poi io come fantasma avrò i superpoteri e ti farò venire l'attacco di cagarella tutte le volte che vorrai copulare.


Oramai non copulo più, ho superato anche questo bisogno! 
Sono invincibile!


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non so, l’articolo di ANSA non parla di altre patologie.
> Ma magari se le inventeranno.


Boh di notizie così ne stanno pubblicando diverse.  Io so di una famiglia di 6 persone tutte vaccinate con doppia dose tutte adesso positive. Quindi ora si potrà verificare quanto sia effettivamente efficace nel limitare al minimo gli effetti del covid


----------



## MariLea (10 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Boh di notizie così ne stanno pubblicando diverse.  Io so di una famiglia di 6 persone tutte vaccinate con doppia dose tutte adesso positive. Quindi ora si potrà verificare quanto sia effettivamente efficace nel limitare al minimo gli effetti del covid


Comunque io non ho ancora saputo di vaccinati in terapia intensiva


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ehm.... ho sfanculato, a tal riguardo, il padre di una futura compagna di classe di mio figlio, il quale - saputo che non sono vaccinata - ha pensato bene di farmi un pippone al riguardo. Ad un certo punto se ne uscito fuori con un "io l'ho fatto per gli altriiiiii" , al che gli ho risposto che non credevo proprio che non avesse messo in conto di salvaguardare la propria, di pelle (e in quell'ambito stavamo a discutere delle nostre differenti idee, oltre che sul mio rammarico di essere costretta a fare una cosa per non essere di fatto "tagliata fuori" da tante altre), e che quindi l'etichetta di "eroe" non gliela davo
> Fortuna vuole che subito dopo mi è arrivata una telefonata salvifica


Boh. Io ho sempre fatto i vaccini per me: per andare in vacanza in posti strani o per nn ridurre i rischi di prendere per esempio il tetano.
Non ho mai pensato di farli per "gli altri".
Il problema dei vaccini di una volta e che diede origine al movimento novax storico (mia moglie organizzò un convegno tanti anni fa in proposito, con molti ricercatori e personaggi di spicco del mondo scientifico noti dell'epoca) era che i vettori di alcuni vaccini erano tossici. In alcuni per esempio veniva utilizzato  il mercurio, la qual cosa  creò molti problemi, ben noti. Il problema fu risolto, appunto, cambiando i vettori. Non è interesse delle case farmaceutiche portare danni alla popolazione, però è assolutamente frequente che  certi problemi dall'uso di determinate sostanze piuttosto che altre vengano alla luce solo dopo molti anni, producendo molti danni nel frattempo, in percentuale, si intende. Chi oggi utilizza il termine novax quindi ne fa un uso improprio, anche se il movimento in sé, in origine costituito soprattutto da genitori con figli con problemi correlati (mia moglie ne conobbe uno, e ne risultò che le loro istanze erano più che ragionevoli), mutò composizione con la questione Lorenzin di qualche anno fa.
Diciamo che questi vaccini hanno un numero di segnalazioni per reazioni avverse correlate sul sito AIFA enormemente superiore a quello di tutti gli altri vaccini, il che indica un utilizzo sicuramente spregiudicato.
Cosa voglio dire? Prendiamo l'esempio di un farmaco, come la Talidomide. L'utilizzo, spregiudicato, di tale farmaco alle donne in gravidanza causò un disastro epocale. Il problema è che l'uso di tale prodotto fu approvato per le donne incinte senza aver fatto test di laboratorio su animali in stato di gravidanza.
La mancanza di studi sulla teratogenecità determinò gli effetti ben noti che dopo anni portarono al ritiro del farmaco.
Provate ad andare a cercare gli studi sulle teratogenecità dei vaccini per il Covid e poi mi date una risposta.
Certe procedure non possono essere saltate. Idem per le interazioni tra i farmaci: mia moglie decapitava topolini in laboratorio, mica per divertimento. Non è bello uccidere un essere vivente, ma questo serve ad evitare che vadano di mezzo esseri umani.
Ripeto: certe procedure non dovrebbero mai essere saltate. Poi si sa, i danni sono in percentuale. Ho letto delle stime per i morti da vaccino: si considera attendibile il dato di 1 su 100.000. Che in Italia farebbero 600 morti. Non sono tanti, se non sei te, ovviamente.
Per un prodotto "leaky", la cui copertura dura circa 4 mesi, non impedisce da definizione contagio e trasmissione, per me è troppo.
E' un prodotto adeguato soprattutto a un over 50/60 con patologie o obeso, quindi soggetto a rischio, in cui i benefici sono superiori.
Gli altri dovrebbero mantenere la facoltà di decidere da soli.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Settembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Comunque io non ho ancora saputo di vaccinati in terapia intensiva


Nemmeno io, ma immagino non lo diranno mai.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ehm.... ho sfanculato, a tal riguardo, il padre di una futura compagna di classe di mio figlio, il quale - saputo che non sono vaccinata - ha pensato bene di farmi un pippone al riguardo. Ad un certo punto se ne uscito fuori con un "io l'ho fatto per gli altriiiiii" , al che gli ho risposto che non credevo proprio che non avesse messo in conto di salvaguardare la propria, di pelle (e in quell'ambito stavamo a discutere delle nostre differenti idee, oltre che sul mio rammarico di essere costretta a fare una cosa per non essere di fatto "tagliata fuori" da tante altre), e che quindi l'etichetta di "eroe" non gliela davo
> Fortuna vuole che subito dopo mi è arrivata una telefonata salvifica


Ma nessuno dice che lo ha fatto per potersi divertire Come si divertiva prima? Sembra ci sia vergogna a dirlo.


----------



## Martoriato (10 Settembre 2021)

Una sola ? Peccato. Io per velocizzare la cosa i no vax li metterei davanti ad un plotone d esecuzione...


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Una sola ? Peccato. Io per velocizzare la cosa i no vax li metterei davanti ad un plotone d esecuzione...


In effetti più vado avanti a leggerti, più si capiscono tante cose...


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Comunque, se volete sapere perché ho rinviato la vaccinazione e non so quando la farò, rispondete sì ad almeno tre di queste domande sul sito governativo per le esenzioni per diversi mesi l'anno. Dopodiché sappiate che anche la medicina dell'Humanitas dice che in caso di asma concomitante a vaccinazione conviene assumere i farmaci necessari e prescritti perché il vaccino potrebbe essere rischioso e causare esacerbamento dei sintomi.
A chi mi dà del Novax ancora, si prende un vaffanculo lunghissimo. Senza Ventolin. PS Ovviamente il Green Pass non ce l'ho.
Se dovessero obbligarmi, sarò costretto a fare tutte le procedure volta per volta necessarie per rimandare la vaccinazione. Senza Green Pass per tutto il tempo e con i costi a carico mio, ovviamente.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Di 39 anni di Brescia.
> Fonte ANSA.
> E mo? Ha pure il resto della famiglia in ospedale.


E mo.. In prospettiva cambia poco 

In ogni caso, "chi cerca (prima o poi) trova" e qui gli avvisi e le raccomandazioni a ogni livello sono arrivati da tanto tempo.

Comunque.. senza arrivare al dover morire..


----------



## patroclo (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque, se volete sapere perché ho rinviato la vaccinazione e non so quando la farò, rispondete sì ad almeno tre di queste domande sul sito governativo per le esenzioni per diversi mesi l'anno. Dopodiché sappiate che anche la medicina dell'Humanitas dice che in caso di asma concomitante a vaccinazione conviene assumere i farmaci necessari e prescritti perché il vaccino potrebbe essere rischioso e causare esacerbamento dei sintomi.
> A chi mi dà del Novax ancora, si prende un vaffanculo lunghissimo. Senza Ventolin. PS Ovviamente il Green Pass non ce l'ho.
> Se dovessero obbligarmi, sarò costretto a fare tutte le procedure volta per volta necessarie per rimandare la vaccinazione. Senza Green Pass per tutto il tempo e con i costi a carico mio, ovviamente.
> View attachment 9620


Ok , non sei Novax e hai la giustifica. 
Tua moglie è novax, anzi più esattamente "no questo vax"?
A vostra figlia avete lasciato libertà di scelta?


----------



## Vera (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque, se volete sapere perché ho rinviato la vaccinazione e non so quando la farò, rispondete sì ad almeno tre di queste domande sul sito governativo per le esenzioni per diversi mesi l'anno. Dopodiché sappiate che anche la medicina dell'Humanitas dice che in caso di asma concomitante a vaccinazione conviene assumere i farmaci necessari e prescritti perché il vaccino potrebbe essere rischioso e causare esacerbamento dei sintomi.
> A chi mi dà del Novax ancora, si prende un vaffanculo lunghissimo. Senza Ventolin. PS Ovviamente il Green Pass non ce l'ho.
> Se dovessero obbligarmi, sarò costretto a fare tutte le procedure volta per volta necessarie per rimandare la vaccinazione. Senza Green Pass per tutto il tempo e con i costi a carico mio, ovviamente.
> View attachment 9620


La moglie di mio zio è asmatica ed il vaccino lo ha fatto.
Poco tempo fa dicevi che non ci sono, alla fine, esenti da vaccino.
Se non lo vuoi fare, non farlo. E che due maroni!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Settembre 2021)

Io sono ormai fuori controllo .....
L altro giorno una mia amica mi ha presentato un suo collega.. così perché capitato nello stesso locale...gli ho chiesto se fosse vaccinato....


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> La moglie di mio zio è asmatica ed il vaccino lo ha fatto.
> Poco tempo fa dicevi che non ci sono, alla fine, esenti da vaccino.
> Se non lo vuoi fare, non farlo. E che due maroni!


Ecco, allora non cagatemi il cazzo.
Sono stato in ospedale in fin di vita per asma.
Chi non lo capisce può andare fanculo.
Seleziono anch'io sulla base delle persone di arrivare a capire e accettare gli altri.
E questo genere di risposte fa capire esattamente perché NON ho alcuna voglia di spiegare a gente che non capisce  nulla dei miei problemi.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque, se volete sapere perché ho rinviato la vaccinazione e non so quando la farò, rispondete sì ad almeno tre di queste domande sul sito governativo per le esenzioni per diversi mesi l'anno. Dopodiché sappiate che anche la medicina dell'Humanitas dice che in caso di asma concomitante a vaccinazione conviene assumere i farmaci necessari e prescritti perché il vaccino potrebbe essere rischioso e causare esacerbamento dei sintomi.
> A chi mi dà del Novax ancora, si prende un vaffanculo lunghissimo. Senza Ventolin. PS Ovviamente il Green Pass non ce l'ho.
> Se dovessero obbligarmi, sarò costretto a fare tutte le procedure volta per volta necessarie per rimandare la vaccinazione. Senza Green Pass per tutto il tempo e con i costi a carico mio, ovviamente.
> View attachment 9620


Una persona di mia stretta conoscenza ha fatto due mesi (2) di procedure, 12 test per misurare le reazioni allergiche (confermo 12 accompagnata da me, visti i segni sul braccio uno per uno delle prove) , con dispositivo di vaccinazione in ambiente protetto (accesso venoso e camera di rianimazione pronta).

Si è vaccinata

Se si vuol fare si fa.
Le strutture sanitarie sono pienamente disponibili e nella.mia esperienza ho verificato anche uno scrupolo e una attenzione marcati


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ok , non sei Novax e hai la giustifica.
> Tua moglie è novax, anzi più esattamente "no questo vax"?
> A vostra figlia avete lasciato libertà di scelta?


Mia moglie è Chimica e Tecnologia farmaceutica, tossicologa, reazioni avverse dei farmaci.
Tu?
Magari ne sa qualcosa, visto che è la specializzazione richiesta dall'AIFA.
Quindi saranno cazzi suoi, no?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

È diventata la guerra tra poveri questa storia


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È diventata la guerra tra poveri questa storia


Esattamente.
E io mi sono stancato. Mai vista una cosa così, né in medicina né in altri ambiti.


----------



## patroclo (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie è Chimica e Tecnologia farmaceutica, tossicologa, reazioni avverse dei farmaci.
> Tu?
> Magari ne sa qualcosa, visto che è la specializzazione richiesta dall'AIFA.
> Quindi saranno cazzi suoi, no?


Ho chiesto....ma visto che oggi sei incazzoso, direi di chiuderla qui


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ho chiesto....ma visto che oggi sei incazzoso, direi di chiuderla qui


Lo sarò con chiunque usi il termine NOvax.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> E io mi sono stancato. Mai vista una cosa così, né in medicina né in altri ambiti.


Io al tuo post smetterei di dare spiegazioni o giustificazioni
È una tua libera scelta che personalmente rispetto. Se non viene rispettata non c’è dialogo quindi appunto smetterei di giustificarmi


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io al tuo post smetterei di dare spiegazioni o giustificazioni
> È una tua libera scelta che personalmente rispetto. Se non viene rispettata non c’è dialogo quindi appunto smetterei di giustificarmi


Ma infatti.
Peccato che per questo atteggiamento tra poco si arriverà all'obbligo generalizzato coercitivo.
Una roba che per il prodotto e per come viene gestita la cosa è solo un abominio, in campo farmacologico siamo tornati indietro di 70 anni.
La domanda che si dovrebbero fare tutti non è "Chi non ha fatto il vaccino?" ma "Se mi ammalo, cosa rischio e a chi mi rivolgo?".
Ma vedo che interessa di più sta guerra tra no e pro piuttosto che arrivare TUTTI o quasi vivi alla fine di questa storia.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, allora non cagatemi il cazzo.
> Sono stato in ospedale in fin di vita per asma.
> Chi non lo capisce può andare fanculo.
> Seleziono anch'io sulla base delle persone di arrivare a capire e accettare gli altri.
> E questo genere di risposte fa capire esattamente perché NON ho alcuna voglia di spiegare a gente che non capisce  nulla dei miei problemi.


Ma chi ti ha rotto il cazzo? Il post mica era solo per te.
Ho come l’impressione tu ti senta sempre chiamato in causa. 
Io me l’ero pure scordato che sei un NOVAX.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> Peccato che per questo atteggiamento tra poco si arriverà all'obbligo generalizzato coercitivo.
> Una roba che per il prodotto e per come viene gestita la cosa è solo un abominio, in campo farmacologico siamo tornati indietro di 70 anni.
> La domanda che si dovrebbero fare tutti non è "Chi non ha fatto il vaccino?" ma "Se mi ammalo, cosa rischio e a chi mi rivolgo?".
> Ma vedo che interessa di più sta guerra tra no e pro piuttosto che arrivare TUTTI o quasi vivi alla fine di questa storia.


Però allo stesso tempo smetterei di portare avanti il discorso su case farmaceutiche ecc ecc  
Io credo che ognuno abbia la sua opinione. Si fanno delle scelte e vanno rispettate in entrambi i casi
Io mi sono vaccinata e capisco chi non lo fa, ritengo una cazzata il Green pass ma è appunto una mia opinione. Non faccio guerre ne in un senso ne nell’altro


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma chi ti ha rotto il cazzo? Il post mica era solo per te.
> Ho come l’impressione tu ti senta sempre chiamato in causa.
> Io me l’ero pure scordato che sei un NOVAX.


Fanculo anche a te, Provax.
L'ho promesso, devo mantenerlo.
.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però allo stesso tempo smetterei di portare avanti il discorso su case farmaceutiche ecc ecc
> Io credo che ognuno abbia la sua opinione. Si fanno delle scelte e vanno rispettate in entrambi i casi
> Io mi sono vaccinata e capisco chi non lo fa, ritengo una cazzata il Green pass ma è appunto una mia opinione. Non faccio guerre ne in un senso ne nell’altro


Il discorso farmacologico è per addetti ai lavori, per chi ha competenze adeguate.
Punto.
Il resto delle persone, giustamente, deve decidere per il proprio corpo sulla base della opinione che si è formata, che sia corretta o meno poco mi importa.
E come non mi infastidisce nessuno che abbia fatto il vaccino, dovrebbe valere la stessa cosa anche per chi per varie ragioni non ha intenzione di farlo. Non è andata così. Le opinioni della maggioranza hanno determinato la sudditanza delle opinioni minoranza, altro che scienza e altre questioni.
Non è scienza: è politica.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Settembre 2021)

Purtroppo si sta scatenando effettivamente una specie di caccia alle streghe.... però se ci sono delle motivazioni serie ovviamente non ci si deve accanire . 
Probabilmente da lunedì i ragazzi in classe potranno stare senza mascherina se tutti vaccinati...in classe di mia figlia ci sarà sicuramente una compagna non vaccinata perché ha delle reazioni allergiche fortissime a farmaci...quindi probabilmente dovranno tenere la mascherina...(non so se in questi casi ci siano delle eccezioni....o se la deve portare solo lei)...in questo caso di certo io la ghettizzo o l accuserò di qualcosa...come non lo faranno i suoi compagni...

Ci sono casi e casi ...
4 persone in azienda di mio marito non si vogliono vaccinare ...mangeranno tutto inverno all aperto o alla fine lo faranno  per poter mangiare in mensa ...loro non hanno nessun problema a ricevere la vaccinazione...


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Boh. Io ho sempre fatto i vaccini per me: per andare in vacanza in posti strani o per nn ridurre i rischi di prendere per esempio il tetano.
> Non ho mai pensato di farli per "gli altri".
> Il problema dei vaccini di una volta e che diede origine al movimento novax storico (mia moglie organizzò un convegno tanti anni fa in proposito, con molti ricercatori e personaggi di spicco del mondo scientifico noti dell'epoca) era che i vettori di alcuni vaccini erano tossici. In alcuni per esempio veniva utilizzato  il mercurio, la qual cosa  creò molti problemi, ben noti. Il problema fu risolto, appunto, cambiando i vettori. Non è interesse delle case farmaceutiche portare danni alla popolazione, però è assolutamente frequente che  certi problemi dall'uso di determinate sostanze piuttosto che altre vengano alla luce solo dopo molti anni, producendo molti danni nel frattempo, in percentuale, si intende. Chi oggi utilizza il termine novax quindi ne fa un uso improprio, anche se il movimento in sé, in origine costituito soprattutto da genitori con figli con problemi correlati (mia moglie ne conobbe uno, e ne risultò che le loro istanze erano più che ragionevoli), mutò composizione con la questione Lorenzin di qualche anno fa.
> Diciamo che questi vaccini hanno un numero di segnalazioni per reazioni avverse correlate sul sito AIFA enormemente superiore a quello di tutti gli altri vaccini, il che indica un utilizzo sicuramente spregiudicato.
> ...


E' tutta roba la cui messa in commercio si giustifica con lo stato d'emergenza  Io stessa leggevo un articolo per il quale si parlava del 2023, per avere sufficienti dati che consentissero a Pfizer una immissione sul mercato "ufficiale" (e quindi non d'emergenza). E la dice abbastanza lunga 
Ciò detto, quel che posso dire è che han rotto il cazzo. Con divieti, preclusioni, obblighi. Il tutto ovviamente senza assumersi la benché minima responssabilità (e che ce vo? Basta prorogare lo stato di emergenza! Et voilà, che anche se palesemente incostituzionali, certe "leggi" entrano in vigore. Ma lo sai che hanno vietato persino certi posti ALL'APERTO, destinati a bambini nemmeno coinvolti, per età, dal vaccino? Questo per dirti i geni, o piuttosto il carattere punitivo con il quale stanno obbligando, di fatto, persone che non lo vorrebbero a vaccinarsi. E.... ninete. O rispondo a mio figlio che mamma non lo può accompagnare, e continuo a vivere come fossi in lockdown pure io, o altrimenti mi piego ad iniettarmi ciò che per me, allo stato attuale, è MERDA. Tale è tutto ciò che è giustificato dallo stato di emergenza, e che va ad impattare sulla mia salute. E chiaramente, come dici tu, sarebbe differente nel solo caso in cui mi percepissi a rischio. Non ti dico l'incazzatura che ho addosso, oltre alla paura. Hai presente sentirsi con le spalle al muro? Ecco. Certo, l'alternativa esiste, ed è quella di non accompagnare mio figlio da nessuna parte, ed io stessa dire di no a uno straccio di quella che si chiama SOCIALITA'. Perché mi è impedito. Mi fermo qui, perché non ti posso descrivere l'incazzatura che ho addosso.....


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' tutta roba la cui messa in commercio si giustifica con lo stato d'emergenza  Io stessa leggevo un articolo per il quale si parlava del 2023, per avere sufficienti dati che consentissero a Pfizer una immissione sul mercato "ufficiale" (e quindi non d'emergenza). E la dice abbastanza lunga
> Ciò detto, quel che posso dire è che han rotto il cazzo. Con divieti, preclusioni, obblighi. Il tutto ovviamente senza assumersi la benché minima responssabilità (e che ce vo? Basta prorogare lo stato di emergenza! Et voilà, che anche se palesemente incostituzionali, certe "leggi" entrano in vigore. Ma lo sai che hanno vietato persino certi posti ALL'APERTO, destinati a bambini nemmeno coinvolti, per età, dal vaccino? Questo per dirti i geni, o piuttosto il carattere punitivo con il quale stanno obbligando, di fatto, persone che non lo vorrebbero a vaccinarsi. E.... ninete. O rispondo a mio figlio che mamma non lo può accompagnare, e continuo a vivere come fossi in lockdown pure io, o altrimenti mi piego ad iniettarmi ciò che per me, allo stato attuale, è MERDA. Tale è tutto ciò che è giustificato dallo stato di emergenza, e che va ad impattare sulla mia salute. E chiaramente, come dici tu, sarebbe differente nel solo caso in cui mi percepissi a rischio. Non ti dico l'incazzatura che ho addosso, oltre alla paura. Hai presente sentirsi con le spalle al muro? Ecco. Certo, l'alternativa esiste, ed è quella di non accompagnare mio figlio da nessuna parte, ed io stessa dire di no a uno straccio di quella che si chiama SOCIALITA'. Perché mi è impedito. Mi fermo qui, perché non ti posso descrivere l'incazzatura che ho addosso.....


Per quanto mi riguarda i vaccini sono altamente consigliabili per il fattore rischio beneficio in quelle categorie in cui il rischio è più elevato.
Per il resto dovrebbero essere totalmente a discrezione della singola persona. E morta lì.
Questo problema lo abbiamo in Europa solo noi e la Francia. In molti Stati hanno affrontato la questione diversamente e in maniera molto più vicina alle mie valutazioni.
Il problema nasce dalla volontà degli italiani, che trovano in questa inutile guerra ampia soddisfazione.
La cosa è molto più vicina al sentimento che anima le piste ciclabili vs auto o le auto elettriche vs diesel di quanto si creda.
Un modo come un altro per andare contro qualcuno che ci sta sulle balle perché ha un'opinione differente senza cambiare lo status quo.


----------



## patroclo (10 Settembre 2021)

No piano....stiamo calmi. 
Sinceramente io credo alla spiegazione che chi si vaccina può contagiarsi ed essere veicolo del virus ma in maniera etremamente inferiore rispetto ai non vaccinati
Solo questo per me rende un obbligo morale vaccinarsi per il bene della comunità
Che poi se uno decide di non vaccinarsi sono anche fatti suoi, però si becca limitazioni (sacrosante) prima che i fatti suoi ricadano di nuovo su tutto il sistema.
L'inefficienza della sanità è dolosa e in questa pandemia è stato lampante, ma niente si risolve con uno schiocco di dita e quindi direi che sono battaglie da combattere su piani diversi


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Purtroppo si sta scatenando effettivamente una specie di caccia alle streghe.... però se ci sono delle motivazioni serie ovviamente non ci si deve accanire .
> Probabilmente da lunedì i ragazzi in classe potranno stare senza mascherina se tutti vaccinati...in classe di mia figlia ci sarà sicuramente una compagna non vaccinata perché ha delle reazioni allergiche fortissime a farmaci...quindi probabilmente dovranno tenere la mascherina...(non so se in questi casi ci siano delle eccezioni....o se la deve portare solo lei)...in questo caso di certo io la ghettizzo o l accuserò di qualcosa...come non lo faranno i suoi compagni...
> 
> Ci sono casi e casi ...
> 4 persone in azienda di mio marito non si vogliono vaccinare ...mangeranno tutto inverno all aperto o alla fine lo faranno  per poter mangiare in mensa ...loro non hanno nessun problema a ricevere la vaccinazione...


Ecco questa cosa della mensa la trovo allucinante 
Anche ghettizzare una ragazzina lo trovo allucinante in effetti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco questa cosa della mensa la trovo allucinante
> Anche ghettizzare una ragazzina lo trovo allucinante in effetti


Infatti la ragazzina secondo me non verrà minimamente ghettizzata...
Ne parlavo ieri con mia figlia.. sono una bella classe di ragazzini intelligenti...
Per la mensa ...per me vale la stessa regola dei ristoranti...all interno green pass fuori no..
Dove lavora mio marito hanno uno spazio esterno molto bellino con dei tavoli...possono mangiare fuori...c è anche tanto verde...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti la ragazzina secondo me non verrà minimamente ghettizzata...
> Ne parlavo ieri con mia figlia.. sono una bella classe di ragazzini intelligenti...
> Per la mensa ...per me vale la stessa regola dei ristoranti...all interno green pass fuori no..
> Dove lavora mio marito hanno uno spazio esterno molto bellino con dei tavoli...possono mangiare fuori...c è anche tanto verde...


Io sono contraria al Green pass ovunque


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Fanculo anche a te, Provax.
> L'ho promesso, devo mantenerlo.
> .


Io non sono né pro né contro.
Mi sono vaccinato per andare alla maison de l’amore.


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma nessuno dice che lo ha fatto per potersi divertire Come si divertiva prima? Sembra ci sia vergogna a dirlo.


Per quanto mi riguarda, visto che mi sono ridotta a valutare di iniettarmi una roba.... che non so neanche quale sarà, ma poco male questo, perché tanto qui si sta giocando alla lotteria della salute, la risposta è sì e no. Sì, se consideri divertimento quel che prima consideravamo NORMALE. Una pausa al bar con un amico ogni tanto, accompagnare il figlio al cinema o sui gonfiabili, una cena al ristorante, una mostra d'arte. Tra un pò, anche il lavoro, che già non ho (ringraziando i geni che hanno chiuso tutto anziché tutelare la categorie a rischio), ma che senza vaccino rischio a maggior ragione di non avere nemmeno più (eh, perché nel nostro ambiente la domandina "Lei è vaccinata"?, arriva eccome, dalla maggioranza, che ha interesse a sentirsi più "tutelata", sai com'è, facciamo numero, e già che ci si trova a pigliare un numero a casa propria, per non sbagliare, si preferiscono i vaccinati, o almeno in tanti la ragionano così! Per carità, la palla per parte mia è in agguato  , ci metto mica nulla a dire che lo sono, e non sto in una categoria per cui la vaccinazione è prescritta!). Però diventa snervante. So di medici a cui è stata minacciata la radiazione dal loro Ordine professionale, e il tutto perché non si sono vaccinati. E questo perché? Perché non lo si è fortemente consigliato alle categorie a rischio. Le quali - ora già so che mi attirerò le ire di qualcuno - forse che forse avrebbero più motivi per vaccinarsi, e non costituire un problema anzitutto per se stessi, e di conseguenza per gli altri. So di essere fortemente impopolare, ma lo dico lo stesso. Anche perché se mi cosiderassi a rischio sarei la prima a non lesinare a far la cavia, se solo pensassi che il rapporto rischi/benefici pendesse dalla parte di questi ultimi. Nel mio caso non lo penso, non ho mai risparmiato nemmeno contatti a rischio, fino ad ora non sono morta, e se pure dovessi morire preferirei di gran lunga morire d'altro che di un vaccino iniettato controvoglia e con mille paure. Il tutto - dirai - per divertirsi? Il tutto, direi piuttosto, per avere una vita di sicuro non particolarmente mondana, ma visto considerato che non posso ancora andare in qualche grotta per i cazzi miei, non vorrei nemmeno finire reclusa in mezzo alla gente. Chiedo venia eh, oggi sto sull'incazzoso andante, epprché son giorni che mi collego al malefico sito per prenotare, e giorni in cui all'ultimo mi manca il coraggio .
E per giunta ho amici ehm.... stronzi, che mi dicono robe del tipo "benvenuta tra le cavie", o mi riportano altri casi di farmaci che hanno falcidiato migliaia e migliaia di persone, senza che nessuno abbia praticamente detto "beh" .


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> No piano....stiamo calmi.
> Sinceramente io credo alla spiegazione che chi si vaccina può contagiarsi ed essere veicolo del virus ma in maniera etremamente inferiore rispetto ai non vaccinati
> Solo questo per me rende un obbligo morale vaccinarsi per il bene della comunità
> Che poi se uno decide di non vaccinarsi sono anche fatti suoi, però si becca limitazioni (sacrosante) prima che i fatti suoi ricadano di nuovo su tutto il sistema.
> L'inefficienza della sanità è dolosa e in questa pandemia è stato lampante, ma niente si risolve con uno schiocco di dita e quindi direi che sono battaglie da combattere su piani diversi


E' assolutamente vero che chi si vaccina riduce la possibilità di contrarre la malattia grave, quindi ha come tutti i vaccini un vantaggio personale.
Di per sé essendo un vaccino leaky non vi è alcuna evidenza rispetto  alla capacità di impedire la trasmissione o il contagio, infatti si consiglia di adottare le precauzioni di sempre. 
Inoltre l'efficacia si dimezza dopo 4 mesi, il che significa che vi è il rischio che dopo quella data una persona vaccinata possa essere sottoposta agli stessi rischi di chi non lo è. 
La questione del vaccino leaky è presente, oltre a tutti i documenti ufficiali, anche su Wikipedia e ovviamente non è un'invenzione complottistai. Le altre valutazioni sono reperibili sui siti ufficiali. 
Sinceramente sarei ben contento di farmi una vaccinazione con caratteristiche di vantaggio e rischio  paragonabili almeno a quella del vaiolo, ma purtroppo il virus è diverso. Questi i dati di fatto ad oggi. Tra un anno magari ne avremo di diversi, non vi è nulla di definitivo.
Libero chiunque di non ritenermi attendibile e fazioso.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io non sono né pro né contro.
> Mi sono vaccinato per andare alla maison de l’amore.


E hai fatto bene. Stai attento lo stesso, l'ambiente è favorevole per tantissimi virus...


----------



## patroclo (10 Settembre 2021)

beh...ormai la somministrazione ufficiale è iniziata più di nove mesi fa e quella sperimentale un anno, suppongo che qualche dato per non cosiderarlo un vaccino quadrimestrale ci sia. 
Vero che parlano di III dose e quindi la copertura a lungo termine è tutta da verificare, però.........


----------



## ipazia (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> Peccato che per questo atteggiamento tra poco si arriverà all'obbligo generalizzato coercitivo.
> Una roba che per il prodotto e per come viene gestita la cosa è solo un abominio, in campo farmacologico siamo tornati indietro di 70 anni.
> La domanda che si dovrebbero fare tutti non è "Chi non ha fatto il vaccino?" ma "*Se mi ammalo, cosa rischio e a chi mi rivolgo?*".
> Ma vedo che interessa di più sta guerra tra no e pro piuttosto che arrivare TUTTI o quasi vivi alla fine di questa storia.


Le guerre fra poveri servono innanzitutto a non rispondere a quella e altre domande. 
E non negando la risposta! 
Ma non avendo neppure la domanda fatta 

Trovo allucinante come, nonostante sia storicamente una costante, la guerra fra poveretti e le conseguenze in termini di qualità della vita, ancora si ricada in questo tipo di dinamica che è vecchia come l'uomo, se non di più.

Pensa che c'è una specie di scimmietta che usa segnali vocali per indicare la presenza di predatori. Il cercopiteco mi pare. 
Vivono in branchi. E usano suppergiù gli stessi segnali per segnalare i predatori. 
Quando sono in guerra fra branchi, una delle tecniche utilizzate è che il branco in difficoltà ad un certo punto inizia ad emettere quei segnali per segnalare predatori. 

La guerra va a remengo e c'è il fuggi fuggi degli aggressori. 

Ta dà.


----------



## Vera (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, allora non cagatemi il cazzo.
> Sono stato in ospedale in fin di vita per asma.
> Chi non lo capisce può andare fanculo.
> Seleziono anch'io sulla base delle persone di arrivare a capire e accettare gli altri.
> E questo genere di risposte fa capire esattamente perché NON ho alcuna voglia di spiegare a gente che non capisce  nulla dei miei problemi.


Ma chi ti caga il cazzo???
Che ti sono morti 9 conoscenti l'avrai detto un milione di volte. Quasi quante le volte che hai detto che tua moglie è laureata in chimica e bla bla bla.
Chi è che caga il cazzo?
Rilassati.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma chi ti ha rotto il cazzo? Il post mica era solo per te.
> Ho come l’impressione tu ti senta sempre chiamato in causa.
> Io me l’ero pure scordato che sei un NOVAX.


Vedi, quello che non mi è piaciuto è il titolo compiaciuto del thread.
Quando una persona muore e ha un'opinione, un colore, un genere, una nazionalità diversa dalla nostra, giubilare per questo è meschino.
Quello che mi ha fatto arrabbiare è che nessuno ha notato la cosa e questo lo trovo grave ma indicativo dei tempi.
Ma se io avessi preso l'articolo al link e avessi scritto "Osti è morto un negro", sicuramente avrei suscitato reazioni diverse.
Ora, se essere pedofilo è un crimine, non vaccinarsi non lo è, in alcun modo, esattamente come non è un crimine essere neri, votare PD o Lega, tradire, andare alla Maison, o essere nato in Albania.
Personalmente non me ne frega niente di quello che pensi del vaccino, puoi anche credere che essendo della Pfizer te lo farà tirare di più, ma è giustamente una tua opinione e resta tale come la mia. Lecita, finché non pretendi che io debba farmi il Pfizer per averlo più duro perché tu lo hai confuso col Viagra.
Perché allora te lo dico chiaramente che no, non è il Viagra.









						Usa, afroamericano muore soffocato da polizia. In centinaia in piazza a Minneapolis per protestare - Nord America
					

Nel video ripreso da una passante si sente la vittima implorare gli agenti: 'Non riesco a respirare' (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Comunque io non ho ancora saputo di vaccinati in terapia intensiva


Lo scopo del gioco è quello.  Ora inizia la stagione critica , se tutto va come deve l'impatto sarà contenuto


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le guerre fra poveri servono innanzitutto a non rispondere a quella e altre domande.
> E non negando la risposta!
> Ma non avendo neppure la domanda fatta


Finalmente.


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le guerre fra poveri servono innanzitutto a non rispondere a quella e altre domande.
> E non negando la risposta!
> Ma non avendo neppure la domanda fatta
> 
> ...


Anche i babbuini,  peraltro noti camorristi della savana


----------



## ipazia (10 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Anche i babbuini,  peraltro noti camorristi della savana


Sì....e credo anche altre bestie. 

L'uomo, fra le bestie, è quello che ha sviluppato le tecnologie più chirurgiche per farlo. 

La rete è solo l'ultima fra le tante. 

I babbuini sono terribili...han dentacci da paura!!


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Una sola ? Peccato. Io per velocizzare la cosa i no vax li metterei davanti ad un plotone d esecuzione...


Ahaha, questa me l'ero persa!   

Beh, dai, una bottiglia di champagnino la puoi sempre stappare, per il resto per te i no vax sarebbero in buona compagnia: Bebe Vio, la Pellegrini, gli afghani perché son una brutta razza, Vasco Rossi, tua moglie.... eeeeh.... qui la lista è lunga! Comunque, oh, non saranno tutti i no vax, ma se vuoi festeggiare oggi almeno un motivo ce l'hai, meno una dai, sei pure greenpassato, non hai nemmeno problemi, organizza una bella festa!


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Che ti sono morti 9 conoscenti l'avrai detto un milione di volte. Quasi quante le volte che hai detto che tua moglie è laureata in chimica e bla bla bla.


A domanda  uguale, rispondo sempre con la stessa risposta.
Se non  si è capito la prima volta del perché rispondo così, non è colpa mia.
Teoricamente dopo lo step 1, si dovrebbe riuscire almeno a passare allo step 2 per migliorare un po' la conversazione.
Invece siamo finiti addirittura nello step -1. "Osti è morto un NoVax" Wow, figata, che bello che muore una donna di 39 anni.
A quando l'invocazione del rogo per i noVax?
Ah, siamo già alla fucilazione, è vero, per Martoriato.
Giusto, molto figo.
Stasera stirerò un ciclista col suv, così, tanto per conformarmi allo stile.


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A domanda  uguale, rispondo sempre con la stessa risposta.
> Se non  si è capito la prima volta del perché rispondo così, non è colpa mia.
> Teoricamente dopo lo step 1, si dovrebbe riuscire almeno a passare allo step 2 per migliorare un po' la conversazione.
> Invece siamo finiti addirittura nello step -1. "Osti è morto un NoVax" Wow, figata, che bello che muore una donna di 39 anni.
> ...


Eh, no, senti, cambia categoria


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, no, senti, cambia categoria


Anche perché ho almeno una quindicina di bici...


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Anche perché ho almeno una quindicina di bici...


Prima o poi allora ti chiederò un consiglio per una bici buona per mio figlio, che tra un pò la sua la cambia 
Mountain bike, 24" (sì, usa già la 24" a sei anni   ), sai mica dove ne potrei trovare una usata ma buona? 
Così alleggeriamo un pò il discorso 

Comunque se ti venisse l'istinto di uccidere qualcuno mentre sei in giro col suv, i ciclisti milanesi lasciali stare, please , ma se proprio devi, vedi almeno vedi di farlo lontano da qui


----------



## Vera (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A domanda  uguale, rispondo sempre con la stessa risposta.
> Se non  si è capito la prima volta del perché rispondo così, non è colpa mia.
> Teoricamente dopo lo step 1, si dovrebbe riuscire almeno a passare allo step 2 per migliorare un po' la conversazione.
> Invece siamo finiti addirittura nello step -1. "Osti è morto un NoVax" Wow, figata, che bello che muore una donna di 39 anni.
> ...


Stavi rispondendo a me, non a Martoriato o chiunque altro.
Buona serata, allora.


----------



## spleen (10 Settembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì....e credo anche altre bestie.
> 
> L'uomo, fra le bestie, è quello che ha sviluppato le tecnologie più chirurgiche per farlo.
> 
> ...











						Mandrillus sphinx - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org
				




Ma il più bello è sempre lui


----------



## ipazia (10 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Mandrillus sphinx - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anni fa ero in viaggio, e durante il viaggio ero andata a visitare un'area naturalistica.
C'erano varie piattaforme su cui salire per osservare dall'alto tutto l'appezzamento di terra.

Gli animali selvatici della zona vivevano lì liberi.
Gli unici avvisi di pericolosità era per una certa specie di coccodrillo che si potevano mimetizzare nella vegetazione lato acqua.

Su una piattaforma - a circa una decina di metri da terra - c'era questa bestia



che stava ravanando nel cestino dei rifiuti per procurarsi da mangiare. (mi han poi raccontato che si erano specializzate nell'apertura delle serrature, usavano utensili per forzare la serratura o, quando gli operai di manutenzione han capito il trucco e han smesso di lasciare lì attrezzi, forzavano direttamente lo sportello in metallo)
Nell'angolo in fondo, incantucciato, c'era un tipo che mi faceva segno di fare silenzio e riscendere.

Io sono scesa, ho visto scendere la bestia e sono risalita, insieme ad altri che erano sopraggiunti nel frattempo, per guardare dall'alto.

Fatto sta che durante la discesa dalla piattaforma mi sono trovata di nuovo davanti 'sta bestia, incazzatissima.
Abbiamo fatto una sorta di balletto della minaccia, verseggiando e saltellando entrambe,  poi ha deciso che non le valeva la pena perder tempo con me.

Aveva ragione lei eh. Poi arrivando in fondo alla scala ho visto che aveva con sè il cucciolo.
Non me ne ero accorta prima.

Fatto sta che non mi dimenticherò mai, nè i suoi versi, nè, soprattutto i suoi denti.
E la potenza. E il coraggio.

E quanto ci somigliassimo, alla fine!

Bellissime entrambe 

(per inciso, gli omaccioni che erano saliti con me, alla vista della bestia incazzata si erano rifugiati nell'angolo in cui lei ci aveva spinto per minacciarci. Avessi aspettato loro, sarei ancora sulla piattaforma...)


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2021)

A proposito di cuccioli, io me ne trovai uno (di macaco) arrampicato sulla gamba  , stavo provando a fargli una foto, e non capivo perché non lo riuscissi a inquadrare. Questo giocava con il "filapperino" (non so come si chiama, sorry) della mia vecchia macchina fotografica. Accortami (ero chinata) mi tirai su di scatto, e questo la trovò evidentemente un'ingiustizia (era mezz'ora che lo cercavo nell'inquadratura, e questo bellamente stava giocando), di qui che io mi alzai, e lui "mi risalì" , mentre la mamma a poca distanza osservava nel mentre... credo oltre al cucciolo che giocava, anche se avessi qualcosa da poter fregare (ci hanno provato con borse, cappelli.... tanto è vero che raccomandano di fare attenzione )

Comunque feci ridere un'intera scolaresca di bambini cingalesi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A domanda  uguale, rispondo sempre con la stessa risposta.
> Se non  si è capito la prima volta del perché rispondo così, non è colpa mia.
> Teoricamente dopo lo step 1, si dovrebbe riuscire almeno a passare allo step 2 per migliorare un po' la conversazione.
> Invece siamo finiti addirittura nello step -1. "Osti è morto un NoVax" Wow, figata, che bello che muore una donna di 39 anni.
> ...


Investi un evasore fiscale...
Non è questione di no vax si vax ..
È solo questione di uscire da sto problema . 
Io sono a favore anche della terza dose ..
Non possiamo permetterci un altro anno come i precedenti...
Qua dobbiamo tirare fuori i coglioni...
E tornare tutti a vivere come prima di febbraio 2020...
Cazz ci siamo ammazzati di canne e alcool durante gli anni dell' adolescenza...
E facciamoci sto vaccino!!!!
E non ditemi che non è vero . ...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Investi un evasore fiscale...
> Non è questione di no vax si vax ..
> È solo questione di uscire da sto problema .
> Io sono a favore anche della terza dose ..
> ...


Mai ubriacata e mai fatto una canna 
E anche se fosse si conoscevano le conseguenze 
Piccola ma fondamentale differenza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai ubriacata e mai fatto una canna
> E anche se fosse si conoscevano le conseguenze
> Piccola ma fondamentale differenza


Eva beh...
Saltato a piedi pari l adolescenza.  .
E ai tempi . .non lo sapevamo. .


----------



## Martoriato (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Anche perché ho almeno una quindicina di bici...


Vedi ? Potremmo essere amici. Pensa che quando ero sposato con la demente ero talmente frustrato che cambiavo 3 bici all'anno...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Eva beh...
> Saltato a piedi pari l adolescenza.  .
> E ai tempi . .non lo sapevamo. .


Non so se non farsi canne o ubriacarsi sia saltare l’adolescenza ma sono certa che non ho fatto certe cose percge le conseguenze erano risapute


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Settembre 2021)

Ok.. esperienze differenti ..
Ma tu a 17 anni???sapevi già cosa fosse giusto o sbagliato?
Non dico esperienze estreme...
Ma....vita normale???
Non voglio essere assolutamente polemica...
Vorrei  solo un confronto. ....solo quello...
Non credo di avere avuto esperienze da cristiana f noi e ragazzi di Berlino...ma solo esperienze... normali


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Eva beh...
> Saltato a piedi pari l adolescenza.  .
> E ai tempi . .non lo sapevamo. .


Se 75 è il tuo anno di nascita siamo quasi coetanee 
Beh, che fosse nocivo lo si sapeva eccome.  Non credo di aver saltato l'adolescenza, ma di aver provato l'hashisch l'ho scoperto poco tempo fa , per dirti quanto ero ferrata sull'argomento.  Quanto a qualche sbornia, certamente, capitato, qualche volta, non era certo una condizione frequente. Comunque oh.... il paragone con droga e alcol è inquietante


----------



## Martoriato (10 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se non farsi canne o ubriacarsi sia saltare l’adolescenza ma sono certa che non ho fatto certe cose percge le conseguenze erano risapute


 Elon Musk si e' fatto una canna in diretta radio e adesso e' lui che spedisce i razzi di rifornimento sulla ISS....


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anni fa ero in viaggio, e durante il viaggio ero andata a visitare un'area naturalistica.
> C'erano varie piattaforme su cui salire per osservare dall'alto tutto l'appezzamento di terra.
> 
> Gli animali selvatici della zona vivevano lì liberi.
> ...


c'avrei giurato che vi sareste capite


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ok.. esperienze differenti ..
> Ma tu a 17 anni???sapevi già cosa fosse giusto o sbagliato?
> Non dico esperienze estreme...
> Ma....vita normale???
> ...


A 17 anni sapevo che ubriacarmi non era una cosa che volevo idem le canne 
Non è che non ho fatto errori ma sentirmi dire che non si sapevano le conseguenze di alcool e canne mi sembra una cazzata 
Ancora oggi non mi sono mai ubriacata perché perdere il controllo e stare male non mi invoglia a farlo . Idem le canne 
Non è un giudizio su chi lo ha fatto. Anche mio figlio si d fatto canne e si è ubriacato una volta ma non ha detto che non sapeva le conseguenze 
Contestavo questo paragonandolo a un vaccino di cui invece davvero non si sa nulla


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se 75 è il tuo anno di nascita siamo quasi coetanee
> Beh, che fosse nocivo lo si sapeva eccome.  Non credo di aver saltato l'adolescenza, ma di aver provato l'hashisch l'ho scoperto poco tempo fa , per dirti quanto ero ferrata sull'argomento.  Quanto a qualche sbornia, certamente, capitato, qualche volta, non era certo una condizione frequente. Comunque oh.... il paragone con droga e alcol è inquietante


Foglia...
Potremmo diventare best friend...
Lasciati andare...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A 17 anni sapevo che ubriacarmi non era una cosa che volevo idem le canne
> Non è che non ho fatto errori ma sentirmi dire che non si sapevano le conseguenze di alcool e canne mi sembra una cazzata
> Ancora oggi non mi sono mai ubriacata perché perdere il controllo e stare male non mi invoglia a farlo . Idem le canne
> Non è un giudizio su chi lo ha fatto. Anche mio figlio si d fatto canne e si è ubriacato una volta ma non ha detto che non sapeva le conseguenze
> Contestavo questo paragonandolo a un vaccino di cui invece davvero non si sa nulla


Non posso dire nulla..
Esperienze differenti...
Giuste o sbagliate...non lo sapremo...mai ..
Perché anch'io ho figli..
Anch'io ho un matrimonio.. 
Famiglia e amici ..
Quindi viviamoci il momento...
Domani potremmo essere terra per i ceci...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non posso dire nulla..
> Esperienze differenti...
> Giuste o sbagliate...non lo sapremo...mai ..
> Perché anch'io ho figli..
> ...


Ripeto hai detto che ti facevi canne d ti ubriacavo e non sapevi le conseguenze 
Non è credibile
Tutto qui 
Non era una critica . Credo di essere una delle poche che non si è fatta una canna o ubriacata, non è che me ne vanto o penso di esere meglio
Sei tu che hai fatto un paragone che secondo me non regge


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto hai detto che ti facevi canne d ti ubriacavo e non sapevi le conseguenze
> Non è credibile
> Tutto qui
> Non era una critica . Credo di essere una delle poche che non si è fatta una canna o ubriacata, non è che me ne vanto o penso di esere meglio
> Sei tu che hai fatto un paragone che secondo me non regge


Ok ti posso dare ragione...
Ma ...
Ci può stare il mio punto di vista e il tuo....
Esperienze differenti...
Ma non è questo il post dove aprirne...di esperienze differenti


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Foglia...
> Potremmo diventare best friend...
> Lasciati andare...




Però per il vaccino non si tratta di "fare la cazzata", della sbornia o della canna. Non sei la prima che sento fare quel parallelo (stile "ma come, fumi e trinchi, o hai fumato e trincato è ora ti preoccupi del vaccino?"). Non siamo adolescenti alle prese con cose proibite, o adulti con vizi.  Io le conseguenze nel lungo termine di questo vaccino, non le so. Non mi consola (passami il termine)  il fatto di aver fatto delle cazzate in adolescenza (e anche oltre).


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ok ti posso dare ragione...
> Ma ...
> Ci può stare il mio punto di vista e il tuo....
> Esperienze differenti...
> Ma non è questo il post dove aprirne...di esperienze differenti


Non capisco perché parlo di esperienze diverse ma va bene così


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però per il vaccino non si tratta di "fare la cazzata", della sbornia o della canna. Non sei la prima che sento fare quel parallelo (stile "ma come, fumi e trinchi, o hai fumato e trincato è ora ti preoccupi del vaccino?"). Non siamo adolescenti alle prese con cose proibite, o adulti con vizi.  Io le conseguenze nel lungo termine


Ok ..
Ma ...i comportamenti passati hanno portato ad essere gli adulti di adesso....
E vale per tutti...
Per i secchioni...per i chirechetti...per le vie di mezzo...per i tossici ..
Per chi ancora adesso non riconosce.. l amore se servito sul piatto d argento


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però per il vaccino non si tratta di "fare la cazzata", della sbornia o della canna. Non sei la prima che sento fare quel parallelo (stile "ma come, fumi e trinchi, o hai fumato e trincato è ora ti preoccupi del vaccino?"). Non siamo adolescenti alle prese con cose proibite, o adulti con vizi.  Io le conseguenze nel lungo termine di questo vaccino, non le so. Non mi consola (passami il termine)  il fatto di aver fatto delle cazzate in adolescenza (e anche oltre).


Ecco vediamo se così è più chiaro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco vediamo se così è più chiaro


E non fai la cazzata ora ..
Salvi qualcuno...
Non basta???


----------



## Foglia (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ok ..
> Ma ...i comportamenti passati hanno portato ad essere gli adulti di adesso....
> E vale per tutti...
> Per i secchioni...per i chirechetti...per le vie di mezzo...per i tossici ..
> Per chi ancora adesso non riconosce.. l amore se servito sul piatto d argento



Ah, vabbé. Certamente la persona che sono ORA è anche il frutto di sbagli fatti. Se devo pensare all'amore, posso dire di avere provato roba molto "forte"  , e mi sono anche fatta parecchio male. Ma molto proprio. Ma ripeto: non mi consola, non mi è di incentivo. E' come dirmi "foglia, in passato hai fatto di peggio".... e allora su, "fatti sto vaccino". Io sono fondamentalmente una fifona, a riguardo. Ma anche delle medicine in generale, per dire, se mi scoppia la testa piuttosto che prendere un medicinale (paracetamolo eh ) vedo fino a che punto resisto. E se proprio mi scoppia la testa prendo una tachipirina. Ma non ho mai demonizzato i farmaci, credo di essere ancora qui, grazie a loro. E non erano zigulì, e neppure tachipirine. Ne ho avuto bisogno, e tutto sommato sono servite allo scopo. Ma non è perché mi sono bombardata con roba pesante, quando ne ho avuto bisogno, che ora sento di poter pigliare la qualunque roba.... non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E non fai la cazzata ora ..
> Salvi qualcuno...
> Non basta???


Non ho capito
Io sono vaccinata ma capisco chi ha paura di questo vaccino o ha semplicemente dei dubbi e non parto prevenuta. Non mi cambia nulla se amici parenti o altri decidono di non vaccinarsi. Rispetto la loro scelta


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi, quello che non mi è piaciuto è il titolo compiaciuto del thread.
> Quando una persona muore e ha un'opinione, un colore, un genere, una nazionalità diversa dalla nostra, giubilare per questo è meschino.
> Quello che mi ha fatto arrabbiare è che nessuno ha notato la cosa e questo lo trovo grave ma indicativo dei tempi.
> Ma se io avessi preso l'articolo al link e avessi scritto "Osti è morto un negro", sicuramente avrei suscitato reazioni diverse.
> ...


Io pretendo nulla.
quando ti verrà imposto di farlo e non lo farai diventerai un criminale, perché fino a che risiedi sul territorio italiano devi sottostare alle leggi del Paese in cui risiedi.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io pretendo nulla.
> quando ti verrà imposto di farlo e non lo farai diventerai un criminale, perché fino a che risiedi sul territorio italiano devi sottostare alle leggi del Paese in cui risiedi.


Io non credo sarà così facile farlo diventare obbligatorio e spero che non lo diventi


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prima o poi allora ti chiederò un consiglio per una bici buona per mio figlio, che tra un pò la sua la cambia
> Mountain bike, 24" (sì, usa già la 24" a sei anni   ), sai mica dove ne potrei trovare una usata ma buona?
> Così alleggeriamo un pò il discorso
> 
> Comunque se ti venisse l'istinto di uccidere qualcuno mentre sei in giro col suv, i ciclisti milanesi lasciali stare, please , ma se proprio devi, vedi almeno vedi di farlo lontano da qui


Io ho una 24 da vendere. Decathlon.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Investi un evasore fiscale...
> Non è questione di no vax si vax ..
> È solo questione di uscire da sto problema .
> Io sono a favore anche della terza dose ..
> ...


No, gli evasori fiscali mi sono simpatici.
Non li investire mai. Anche perché hanno auto più grandi della mia,  di solito.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Vedi ? Potremmo essere amici. Pensa che quando ero sposato con la demente ero talmente frustrato che cambiavo 3 bici all'anno...


Ho bici con più di cento anni.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Settembre 2021)

io mi sono dovuto vaccinare per forza,  ma la penso come @danny
Nella mia cerchia di vita nessuno è morto di covid.  Due, invece,  se ne sono andati causa vaccino e un altro ci è andato molto vicino.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Investi un evasore fiscale...
> Non è questione di no vax si vax ..
> È solo questione di uscire da sto problema .
> Io sono a favore anche della terza dose ..
> ...


Io ubriaco ho saltato tutta via Mecenate da una via laterale, i binari del tram, e sono finito con l'auto nel parcheggio di fronte a 100 km/h alle due di notte.
Vuoi che ti dica la verità?
Mi è andata bene, ma ero assolutamente un pirla a quei tempi e mi vergogno per alcune cose che ho fatto. Mai vorrei che mia figlia facesse quello che ho fatto io. Ma un suo amico coetaneo sudamericano è già stato ricoverato due anni fa per coma etilico.
Per anni invece, dopo il ricovero per l'asma, non ho potuto bere nulla.  Ho potuto ricominciare da due/tre anni circa.
Il figlio di una mia amica 7 anni fa ubriaco è finito sotto la metro a Rogoredo.
Quando l'articolo è andato su Fb ho letto i commenti di chi manco lo conosceva e ho capito che la gente sa essere disgustosa anche di fronte alla morte. Aveva 21 anni, era bellissimo.  Una sera di idiozie gli è costata la vita.
No, non è un paragone che regge.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2021)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> io mi sono dovuto vaccinare per forza,  ma la penso come @danny
> Nella mia cerchia di vita nessuno è morto di covid.  Due, invece,  se ne sono andati causa vaccino e un altro ci è andato molto vicino.


Io un morto per Covid, 80 anni, 5 per mancate cure nel 2020.


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io pretendo nulla.
> quando ti verrà imposto di farlo e non lo farai diventerai un criminale, perché fino a che risiedi sul territorio italiano devi sottostare alle leggi del Paese in cui risiedi.


Hai compreso esattamente il significato della parola criminale?
Neanche praticare nudismo in Italia è legale in molte zone, ma sono anni che lo pratichiamo in buona compagnia.
Ma un nudista non è esattamente un criminale. 
Anche la revisione della caldaia è obbligatoria. 
Diciamo però che non sono molti che rispettano l'obbligo. 
Per non parlare di quello che accade in tante ditte, dove si disattivano i dispositivi di sicurezza e qualcuno ogni tanto ci resta secco. 
Tante cose sarebbero obbligatorie.


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non credo sarà così facile farlo diventare obbligatorio e spero che non lo diventi


Lo diventerà probabilmente per gli ambienti di lavoro in presenza con più di tot addetti. 
Idem alcune attività commerciali al chiuso non di prima necessità.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Settembre 2021)

Non diventerà mai obbligatorio.  L'obbligo deve prevedere una sanzione. Se uno non lo fa, lo arresto? Glielo faccio con la forza? Lo muro in casa?
Molto più efficace prevedere tante e tali restrizioni,  da spingere le persone a farlo.


----------



## danny (11 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una persona di mia stretta conoscenza ha fatto due mesi (2) di procedure, 12 test per misurare le reazioni allergiche (confermo 12 accompagnata da me, visti i segni sul braccio uno per uno delle prove) , con dispositivo di vaccinazione in ambiente protetto (accesso venoso e camera di rianimazione pronta).
> 
> Si è vaccinata
> 
> ...


Sì, Skorpio,  sono i prick test, immagino sulle componenti considerate allergenizzanti.  Ne ho fatti a valanghe nella mia vita, ma hanno un'attendibilita' scarsa per vari motivi.
Non per  niente ai soggetti asmatici viene predisposto anche un ambiente protetto per gestire i problemi che potrebbero emergere.
Che conosco bene, essendoci passato.
Ti dico una cosa però:  quando passi da un intervento d'urgenza in quell'ambiente definito protetto non è che torni subito dopo a casa come un fiorellino. Io ho impiegato mesi per riprendermi e anni per limitare gli effetti.
Quindi se posso ancora permettermi di scegliere cosa immettere nel mio corpo, sinceramente al momento non voglio rischiare.
Se domani sarò invece obbligato a farlo per la pressione dell'opinione pubblica,  spero che, nel caso dovessi avere delle conseguenze importanti o fatali, ognuno di voi doni 1000 euro a mia figlia per poter tirare avanti, che i 600 di mia moglie non saranno sufficienti.
L'altruismo lo si vede anche da queste piccole cose, non solo dal farsi una punturina.
E sono convintissimo che tutti quelli che lo fanno per gli altri,  non mancheranno.

.


----------



## Carola (11 Settembre 2021)

A me frega zero ma chi non si vaccina e si dovesse prendere il covid seriamente si pagasse le cure in h dal momento che toglie posto o attenzioni x altre tipologie di malattie

poi tanti Pipponi ma sapete le reazioni per molti farmaci banali che si assumono ?
Io ho medici in famigli e conoscenti medici che ci sono rimasti al primo giro

non faccio guerre ognuno è libero anche se qui si tratta anche di collettività 
ma neanche ho voglia di sentire Pipponi di chi nn si vaccina x cui  taglio corto


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto hai detto che ti facevi canne d ti ubriacavo e non sapevi le conseguenze
> Non è credibile
> Tutto qui
> Non era una critica . Credo di essere una delle poche che non si è fatta una canna o ubriacata, non è che me ne vanto o penso di esere meglio
> Sei tu che hai fatto un paragone che secondo me non regge


----------



## spleen (11 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, Skorpio,  sono i prick test, immagino sulle componenti considerate allergenizzanti.  Ne ho fatti a valanghe nella mia vita, ma hanno un'attendibilita' scarsa per vari motivi.
> Non per  niente ai soggetti asmatici viene predisposto anche un ambiente protetto per gestire i problemi che potrebbero emergere.
> Che conosco bene, essendoci passato.
> Ti dico una cosa però:  quando passi da un intervento d'urgenza in quell'ambiente definito protetto non è che torni subito dopo a casa come un fiorellino. Io ho impiegato mesi per riprendermi e anni per limitare gli effetti.
> ...


Tu reputi per te stesso meno pericoloso correre il rischio di contrarre il virus, piuttosto che correre il rischio di avere delle reazioni avverse se ti fai il vaccino.
Ho capito giusto?


----------



## Lara3 (11 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, Skorpio,  sono i prick test, immagino sulle componenti considerate allergenizzanti.  Ne ho fatti a valanghe nella mia vita, ma hanno un'attendibilita' scarsa per vari motivi.
> Non per  niente ai soggetti asmatici viene predisposto anche un ambiente protetto per gestire i problemi che potrebbero emergere.
> Che conosco bene, essendoci passato.
> Ti dico una cosa però:  quando passi da un intervento d'urgenza in quell'ambiente definito protetto non è che torni subito dopo a casa come un fiorellino. Io ho impiegato mesi per riprendermi e anni per limitare gli effetti.
> ...


Scusami Dany, mi è saltato agli occhi una cosa: dici che tua moglie prende 600 euro.
Pur avendo una laurea in una disciplina attinente alla farmacologia, immunologia credo che con questo stipendio non fa ricerca sui vaccini  a RNA messaggero.
È una tecnologia talmente complicata che un normale medico, farmacista , CTF, biologo, virologo può non conoscere a fondo.
Invece diversa è la situazione per chi fa ricerca su mRNA. Il fatto di ricordare concetti studiati all’università, ma senza essere dentro quel campo di ricerca ...io penso che non serva a tanto.
Tua moglie ha fatto recentemente ricerca su mRNA ?
Aver studiato il ciclo di Krebs o la biochimica cellulare non fa di noi un esperto nel campo dei vaccini mRNA.
Quindi , io mi affido ai colleghi che sanno più di me e che hanno studiato più di me in quel campo particolare.
Mi fa tenerezza l’alta considerazione che hai sulla professionalità di tua moglie, questo è l’unica cosa che mi è rimasta impressa.
Perché dire che un laureato in CTF deve per forza essere un esperto in vaccini mRNA mi sembra azzardato, salvo che appunto sta  lavorando nella ricerca sui vaccini mRNA.


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho una 24 da vendere. Decathlon.


Mi potrebbe interessare!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> A me frega zero ma chi non si vaccina e si dovesse prendere il covid seriamente si pagasse le cure in h dal momento che toglie posto o attenzioni x altre tipologie di malattie
> 
> poi tanti Pipponi ma sapete le reazioni per molti farmaci banali che si assumono ?
> Io ho medici in famigli e conoscenti medici che ci sono rimasti al primo giro
> ...


Quindi se fumi e ti viene il tumore non ti devono curare 
Se vai a 200 km/h in autostrada e fai un incidente non ti curano
Idem il coma etilico 
Vado avanti?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, Skorpio,  sono i prick test, immagino sulle componenti considerate allergenizzanti.  Ne ho fatti a valanghe nella mia vita, ma hanno un'attendibilita' scarsa per vari motivi.
> Non per  niente ai soggetti asmatici viene predisposto anche un ambiente protetto per gestire i problemi che potrebbero emergere.
> Che conosco bene, essendoci passato.
> Ti dico una cosa però:  quando passi da un intervento d'urgenza in quell'ambiente definito protetto non è che torni subito dopo a casa come un fiorellino. Io ho impiegato mesi per riprendermi e anni per limitare gli effetti.
> ...


La libertà di scelta di vaccinarsi o meno non è in discussione, almeno per me, e tu come chiunque sei libero di scegliere.

Sottolineavo soltanto che se SI VUOLE fare, il percorso per farlo c'è.

Le tue problematiche non rappresentano una situazione eccezionale, ma sono gestite, e per quel che ho potuto vedere nel mio caso, con la massima serenità e in un contesto altamente professionale


----------



## Carola (11 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi se fumi e ti viene il tumore non ti devono curare
> Se vai a 200 km/h in autostrada e fai un incidente non ti curano
> Idem il coma etilico
> Vado avanti?


e'una pandemia ed esiste il modo per attenuarla come Esistono le cinture e il non bere ne fumare
Se de uso di fumare e bere so cosa rischio e rischio  io 
io mi fido della scienza e il rischio c'è anche con ke medicinee gli altri vaccini che si fanno o sono stati fatti

Io ho perso persone che erano sane nel covid ed erano in h ad aiutare non erano manco del reparto che divento covid ma x eneragenza ci andarono


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> e'una pandemia ed esiste il modo per attenuarla come Esistono le cinture e il non bere ne fumare
> Se de uso di fumare e bere so cosa rischio e rischio  io
> io mi fido della scienza e il rischio c'è anche con ke medicinee gli altri vaccini che si fanno o sono stati fatti
> 
> Io ho perso persone che erano sane nel covid ed erano in h ad aiutare non erano manco del reparto che divento covid ma x eneragenza ci andarono


Io seguivo la tua logica: non hai diritto a cure se non ti tuteli
Vale anche per tutte le cose che hai elencato


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> A me frega zero ma chi non si vaccina e si dovesse prendere il covid seriamente si pagasse le cure in h dal momento che toglie posto o attenzioni x altre tipologie di malattie
> 
> poi tanti Pipponi ma sapete le reazioni per molti farmaci banali che si assumono ?
> Io ho medici in famigli e conoscenti medici che ci sono rimasti al primo giro
> ...


Se si tratta di collettività, non capisco più i dubbi che tu stessa hai portato su questo forum con riguardo all'opportunità di far vaccinare i tuoi figli. Che, poi, alla fine, e se non ricordo male, mi pare che tu lo abbia loro consigliato per continuare a praticare sport senza doversi "tamponare" ogni 2 gg.
Eppure le perplessità le avevi anche tu, soprattutto tenuto conto del fatto che se un adolescente sano si ammala di covid, tendenzialmente il rischio maggiore a cui potrà andare incontro è quello di farsi un'influenza. Mi piace, ora (scusami, non lo dico per farti arrabbiare, però mi è inevitabile osservarlo, e non sei nemmeno l'unica che, partita da forti perplessità - una volta "valicata" la soglia - sei passata a dire "come l'ho fatto io allora devono farlo tutti, o come ci metto il culo io allora devono farlo tutti", come per dire "voi non rischiate, e quindi vi dovete beccare certe conseguenze"), dicevo che mi piace ora la sicumera di dire che siccome pure altri farmaci sono potenzialmente nocivi o letali, allora che se ne accetti uno in più". Io quando partivo da una posizione (riguardo alla quale, in realtà, sono convinta pure ora) di individuare coloro che hanno più bisogno di "tutela" (tutela, non prevalentemente di rischiare magari la salute di qui a 10 anni: capirai bene che la prospettiva è diversa per un giovane e per un ottantenne, che può ben dire, di fronte a morte probabile per covid, di qui a un dieci anni sia quel che sia, mi spiego?  ) e applicare misure abbastanza "rigide" (obbligo?) di vaccinazione (ok, quando ne parlavo le prime volte ancora non c'era il vaccino disponibile e ne  parlavo con riferimento a misure restrittive, ma non cambia il concetto).

Tutela. Non una roba messa in culo. E in questo qualsiasi cosa, ma a maggior ragione un vaccino non completamente sperimentato (se volete ripesco l'articolo che parlava di Pfizer e della sua possibile messa in commercio in un regime sanitario cd. "ordinario", e non in via d'emergenza, solo tra qualche anno, dopo adeguate sperimentazioni.... e si parla del solo Pfizer.... e vorrei per giunta sapere da @Lara3 che abita in Svizzera, cosa ne pensa del fatto che le autorità svizzere, se ne è informata, stanno già pensando di levare e/o limitare il green pass a coloro che hanno ricevuto Astra Zeneca poiché a quanto pare inefficace contro la variante delta, tanto per dire.... .... che fanno i vaccinati Astra Zeneca?  ) viene percepito utile o meno a seconda della percezione individuale del proprio rischio. Oppure, l'utilità per così dire "scende" dal piano della vita e della salute, a un piano molto più "terra terra" dell'astratta collettività (il "l'ho fatto per gli altri!" del padre della futura compagna di scuola di mio figlio, ridicolo  ). E scendendo va ad impattare contro la possibilità di fare sport, di uscire a cena con l'uomo, di andare in un museo, di accompagnare il figlio al cinema, eccetera eccetera eccetera.

Ora: capisco questa umanissima esigenza, mi sento davvero molto scema a valutarla io stessa (non per un singolo divieto, ma per tanti divieti che mi vengono sommati, a cui fino ad ora ho ovviato complice la bella stagione, la sospensione delle attività sportive, la scarsa appetibilità di un cinema quando fuori fa caldo, la possibilità di scegliere un ristorante all'aperto, e via dicendo), ma se arriverà il giorno in cui mi farò iniettare (a questo punto non Astra Zeneca, visti i chiari di luna che iniziano a circolare oltralpe e che temo verranno esportati in Italy, che se è inefficace da una parte non vedrei motivo perché non lo fosse da noi)  *sullo stesso piano della mia salute. Di qui, che sto incazzata nera.*
Tu hai fatto vaccinare i tuoi figli per fare sport, corretto?
E quindi - davanti a un farmaco che non è stato sperimentato a sufficienza per essere immesso non in via d'emergenza - trovi consolatorio pensare che abbiamo altri farmaci che possono uccidere, oppure (questo lo aggiungo io) altri farmaci ancora che hanno ucciso migliaia o centinaia di migliaia di persone, e che vabbè  , può succedere?

Trovo anche strano che tu intervenga per dire la tua, ma non voglia sentire i "pipponi" di chi non si vaccina. Se non vuoi risposte, non intervenire, facile, no? 

(Davvero non desidero polemizzare, sono provocatoria, ma lo scopo è quello di suscitare qualche riflessione, non di attaccare te nello specifico, spero si capisca). Sono stanca pure io di sentire pseudo eroi di guerra che mi dicono "sai quanta roba hai assunto che non fa bene, o quanti comportamenti tieni contrari alla gestione ottimale della tua salute". Nel mentre in cui io dico che non conoscendo le controindicazioni a lungo termine, e soprattutto la loro "scala", non mi è di consolazione alcuna sapere che se fumo qualche sigaretta vado incontro a una maggior probabilità di ammalarmi di tumore, e che se mi vaccino lo faccio PER TUTELARMI, e non per farmi un danno (mentre fumare per me è ovviamente piacevole, farsi bucare un braccio non lo è, e se lo faccio per tutelare la mia salute diciamo "mentale", concedendomi la possibilità di avere una vita sociale simil-normale e di farne avere una a mio figlio, capisci bene che sto paragonando il vaccino a un viatico per non soffrire di privazioni.... cosa abbastanza incazzevole, non trovi? Ecco, fulminatemi nel caso in cui, fatto il vaccino, io abbia a prendermela o a biasimare chi ha fatto valutazioni che ora mi paiono comprensibili, senza ricorrere al "coraggio, chissà quanta roba avrai buttato giù". Che a me, personalmente, non solo non tutela, ma neanche mi "consola").


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'avrei giurato che vi sareste capite


Spesso e volentieri è più semplice capirsi con le altre bestie


----------



## Foglia (11 Settembre 2021)

Le dosi di AstraZeneca donate al programma COVAX (cdt.ch)

*«È un ottimo vaccino»*
_In conferenza stampa un giornalista ha chiesto a Berset *perché «regalare» i vaccini AstraZeneca quando il nostro Paese non li ha neppure approvat*i. Il consigliere federale ha risposto che *«si tratta di un ottimo preparato,* approvato in molti Paesi». *Anche se «utilizza una tecnica differente rispetto a quelli a mRNA attualmente somministrati in Svizzera, non significa che sia peggiore*»._

E per intanto, che se lo cucchino gli altri  __

Poi, son subentrati i "divieti" per i vaccinati Astra Zeneca.

Work in progress, e la Suizzera mica è l'unica! Da noi è stato  somministrato come fosse acqua fresca.... Speriamo abbia ragione chi in Italia lo ha approvato, comunque.... altro che cavie!


----------



## MariLea (11 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Tra luglio e agosto sono morte 9 persone tra le mie conoscenze, età tra 52 e 78 anni, tutte per emorragia cerebrale, trombosi, infarto, problemi cardiocircolatori, compreso il miglior amico di mio padre.
> Non mi è mai interessato chiedere se fossero no o pro vax, ma erano comunque tutte vaccinate.
> Si muore nella vita e non solo di Covid.
> L'altro ieri una nostra conoscenza, di tumore, si è aggiunta alla lista.
> ...


Ti punge vaghezza di quanti son morti per altre patologie, ma non hanno avuto possibilità di essere curati come si deve per i reparti strabordanti di malati di covid che venivano trasferiti in altri reparti che venivano man mano trasformati a covid... e gli altri malati in attesa finché campano.
Facile parlare di libertà quando la fine straziante tocca a conoscenti di conoscenti...


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Hai compreso esattamente il significato della parola criminale?
> Neanche praticare nudismo in Italia è legale in molte zone, ma sono anni che lo pratichiamo in buona compagnia.
> Ma un nudista non è esattamente un criminale.
> Anche la revisione della caldaia è obbligatoria.
> ...


quindi il tuo ragionamento : visto che altri non rispettano leggi nonnlo farò nemmeno io se diventerà legge. Giusto?


----------



## Carola (11 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io seguivo la tua logica: non hai diritto a cure se non ti tuteli
> Vale anche per tutte le cose che hai elencato


ma gaurda sul fumo ebere sarei anche d accordo
Questa cnq e una pandemia come altre  del passato 

sarà che ho visto morire persone care che stavano bene  decisamente bene
Non ho fatto io vaccino trulla di farlo eh ma anche gli altri che feci x viaggiare in determinati paesi mi spaventavano eppure li feci stessa cosa x papilloma ai miei figli



MariLea ha detto:


> Ti punge vaghezza di quanti son morti per altre patologie, ma non hanno avuto possibilità di essere curati come si deve per i reparti strabordanti di malati di covid che venivano trasferiti in altri reparti che venivano man mano trasformati a covid... e gli altri malati in attesa finché campano.
> Facile parlare di libertà quando la fine straziante tocca a conoscenti di conoscenti...


appunto



Foglia ha detto:


> Se si tratta di collettività, non capisco più i dubbi che tu stessa hai portato su questo forum con riguardo all'opportunità di far vaccinare i tuoi figli. Che, poi, alla fine, e se non ricordo male, mi pare che tu lo abbia loro consigliato per continuare a praticare sport senza doversi "tamponare" ogni 2 gg.
> Eppure le perplessità le avevi anche tu, soprattutto tenuto conto del fatto che se un adolescente sano si ammala di covid, tendenzialmente il rischio maggiore a cui potrà andare incontro è quello di farsi un'influenza. Mi piace, ora (scusami, non lo dico per farti arrabbiare, però mi è inevitabile osservarlo, e non sei nemmeno l'unica che, partita da forti perplessità - una volta "valicata" la soglia - sei passata a dire "come l'ho fatto io allora devono farlo tutti, o come ci metto il culo io allora devono farlo tutti", come per dire "voi non rischiate, e quindi vi dovete beccare certe conseguenze"), dicevo che mi piace ora la sicumera di dire che siccome pure altri farmaci sono potenzialmente nocivi o letali, allora che se ne accetti uno in più". Io quando partivo da una posizione (riguardo alla quale, in realtà, sono convinta pure ora) di individuare coloro che hanno più bisogno di "tutela" (tutela, non prevalentemente di rischiare magari la salute di qui a 10 anni: capirai bene che la prospettiva è diversa per un giovane e per un ottantenne, che può ben dire, di fronte a morte probabile per covid, di qui a un dieci anni sia quel che sia, mi spiego?  ) e applicare misure abbastanza "rigide" (obbligo?) di vaccinazione (ok, quando ne parlavo le prime volte ancora non c'era il vaccino disponibile e ne  parlavo con riferimento a misure restrittive, ma non cambia il concetto).
> 
> Tutela. Non una roba messa in culo. E in questo qualsiasi cosa, ma a maggior ragione un vaccino non completamente sperimentato (se volete ripesco l'articolo che parlava di Pfizer e della sua possibile messa in commercio in un regime sanitario cd. "ordinario", e non in via d'emergenza, solo tra qualche anno, dopo adeguate sperimentazioni.... e si parla del solo Pfizer.... e vorrei per giunta sapere da @Lara3 che abita in Svizzera, cosa ne pensa del fatto che le autorità svizzere, se ne è informata, stanno già pensando di levare e/o limitare il green pass a coloro che hanno ricevuto Astra Zeneca poiché a quanto pare inefficace contro la variante delta, tanto per dire.... .... che fanno i vaccinati Astra Zeneca?  ) viene percepito utile o meno a seconda della percezione individuale del proprio rischio. Oppure, l'utilità per così dire "scende" dal piano della vita e della salute, a un piano molto più "terra terra" dell'astratta collettività (il "l'ho fatto per gli altri!" del padre della futura compagna di scuola di mio figlio, ridicolo  ). E scendendo va ad impattare contro la possibilità di fare sport, di uscire a cena con l'uomo, di andare in un museo, di accompagnare il figlio al cinema, eccetera eccetera eccetera.
> ...


ammazza quanto scrivi 
 miei figli ero titubante perché sul lungo non si conoscono effetti ma lo ero anche per il papilloma 
Valutavo benefici e rischi vista la giovane età e alla fine ho deciso per farlo anche perché ne abbaimo discusso insieme essendo grandi e loro volevano farlo 

ho deciso di fidarmi deimedici come lo faccio in altri momenti e ripeto non sono andata tutta trulla a farlo ne ho mandato i miei ma ho ritenuto corretto alla fine che si facesse e lorolo erano più di me

si tratta di una pandemia come altre  del passato
Ho avuto un amica con il casco prima x due settimane 
Due amici morti ed erano sani
Uno zio medico morto in h dopo aver contratto virus al primo giro 

Dico solo che adesso tutti virologi ma x anni abbaimo fatto vaccini preso  medicine senza tutto questo baccano

poi sentite ognuno fa come vuole e speriamo cnq di uscirne
Migliori no di sicuro ahimè


----------



## Carola (11 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusami Dany, mi è saltato agli occhi una cosa: dici che tua moglie prende 600 euro.
> Pur avendo una laurea in una disciplina attinente alla farmacologia, immunologia credo che con questo stipendio non fa ricerca sui vaccini  a RNA messaggero.
> È una tecnologia talmente complicata che un normale medico, farmacista , TFR, biologo, virologo può non conoscere a fondo.
> Invece diversa è la situazione per chi fa ricerca su mRNA. Il fatto di ricordare concetti studiati all’università, ma senza essere dentro quel campo di ricerca ...io penso che non serva a tanto.
> ...


haiscritto meglio di me cosa volevo rispondere a danny

comunque ho un collega che non si vuole vaccinare e manco sua moglie preside che ora nn so come fara'

lui dice che non ha avuto morti intorno a se,vicine
Ne gente intubata 
Io ai racconti di mio zio credo è tutto meno che un mitomane e anzi inizialmente tranquillizzava tutti 

la mia amica è stata con il casco dice un esp terribile ed è una salutista ne  fuma non beve
Il mio amico e morto a 48 anni e poco dopo suo fratello e nn avevano patologie 
Ho un parente responsabile del pronto soccorso della mittà intervistato più volte e un uomo riservato che ha dedicato lansua vita all ospedale e vi giuro non L ho mai visto così provato 
Ovviamente lui dice cureremo sempre tutti con lo stesso impegno ma i no vax mi stanno sul cazzo ( parole sue ) accetto solo confronti con chi sa di cosa parliamo e X una buona % il più delle volte non lo sanno 

io capsico la paura davvero e non sarò felice di fare terze dosi ma non saprei davvero come uscirne diversamente
Al momento in h casi definiti gravi sono di gente nn vaccinata


----------



## feather (12 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> lui dice che non ha avuto morti intorno a se,vicine
> Ne gente intubata


Ne conosco anch'io uno che fa lo stesso discorso. Se non vede la gente cadere a terra morta davanti al cancello di casa allora non esiste.
In pratica persone prive della capacità di astrarre e elaborare pensieri complessi. Posso elaborare solo quello che hanno letteralmente davanti al naso. Immagino che per loro anche i raggi X sono un complotto dato che non si posso vedere o sentire..


----------



## Lara3 (12 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se si tratta di collettività, non capisco più i dubbi che tu stessa hai portato su questo forum con riguardo all'opportunità di far vaccinare i tuoi figli. Che, poi, alla fine, e se non ricordo male, mi pare che tu lo abbia loro consigliato per continuare a praticare sport senza doversi "tamponare" ogni 2 gg.
> Eppure le perplessità le avevi anche tu, soprattutto tenuto conto del fatto che se un adolescente sano si ammala di covid, tendenzialmente il rischio maggiore a cui potrà andare incontro è quello di farsi un'influenza. Mi piace, ora (scusami, non lo dico per farti arrabbiare, però mi è inevitabile osservarlo, e non sei nemmeno l'unica che, partita da forti perplessità - una volta "valicata" la soglia - sei passata a dire "come l'ho fatto io allora devono farlo tutti, o come ci metto il culo io allora devono farlo tutti", come per dire "voi non rischiate, e quindi vi dovete beccare certe conseguenze"), dicevo che mi piace ora la sicumera di dire che siccome pure altri farmaci sono potenzialmente nocivi o letali, allora che se ne accetti uno in più". Io quando partivo da una posizione (riguardo alla quale, in realtà, sono convinta pure ora) di individuare coloro che hanno più bisogno di "tutela" (tutela, non prevalentemente di rischiare magari la salute di qui a 10 anni: capirai bene che la prospettiva è diversa per un giovane e per un ottantenne, che può ben dire, di fronte a morte probabile per covid, di qui a un dieci anni sia quel che sia, mi spiego?  ) e applicare misure abbastanza "rigide" (obbligo?) di vaccinazione (ok, quando ne parlavo le prime volte ancora non c'era il vaccino disponibile e ne  parlavo con riferimento a misure restrittive, ma non cambia il concetto).
> 
> Tutela. Non una roba messa in culo. E in questo qualsiasi cosa, ma a maggior ragione un vaccino non completamente sperimentato (se volete ripesco l'articolo che parlava di Pfizer e della sua possibile messa in commercio in un regime sanitario cd. "ordinario", e non in via d'emergenza, solo tra qualche anno, dopo adeguate sperimentazioni.... e si parla del solo Pfizer.... e vorrei per giunta sapere da @Lara3 che abita in Svizzera, cosa ne pensa del fatto che le autorità svizzere, se ne è informata, stanno già pensando di levare e/o limitare il green pass a coloro che hanno ricevuto Astra Zeneca poiché a quanto pare inefficace contro la variante delta, tanto per dire.... .... che fanno i vaccinati Astra Zeneca?  ) viene percepito utile o meno a seconda della percezione individuale del proprio rischio. Oppure, l'utilità per così dire "scende" dal piano della vita e della salute, a un piano molto più "terra terra" dell'astratta collettività (il "l'ho fatto per gli altri!" del padre della futura compagna di scuola di mio figlio, ridicolo  ). E scendendo va ad impattare contro la possibilità di fare sport, di uscire a cena con l'uomo, di andare in un museo, di accompagnare il figlio al cinema, eccetera eccetera eccetera.
> ...


Astra Zeneca non viene somministrato in CH. La restrizione sarà quindi per chi dall’estero viene con un vaccino non omologato in CH.
Quindi chi vuol andare al ristorante in CH deve possedere il Certificato Covid svizzero che si ottiene se si è appunto vaccinati con uno dei 2 vaccini omologati in CH: Moderna e Pfizer. Tutti gli altri no.


----------



## Foglia (12 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Astra Zeneca non viene somministrato in CH. La restrizione sarà quindi per chi dall’estero viene con un vaccino non omologato in CH.
> Quindi chi vuol andare al ristorante in CH deve possedere il Certificato Covid svizzero che si ottiene se si è appunto vaccinati con uno dei 2 vaccini omologati in CH: Moderna e Pfizer. Tutti gli altri no.


Grazie!  Per certi versi, per chi - come me - proviene da un Paese con le cd. "maglie più larghe", fa riflettere.  E non sono bei pensieri.... Poi, per carità, anche Astra Zeneca sarà (insieme a j&j) un ottimo prodotto.... Qui da me, a quanto pare, proposto ancora da una certa età in su.... Poi chi va senza prenotazione, e ha già quella età, si è visto somministrare anche altro, senza troppo problema....
Boh. Io trovo abbastanza inquietante che, ad appena 100 km da me, lo stesso prodotto altamente somministrato non risulti somministrabile. Eccessivo scrupolo, o eccessiva leggerezza? Non sono in grado di saperlo, quel che so per certo è che se mi dovessi finalmente decidere, dirò di avere frequenti viaggi in Svizzera


----------



## Martoriato (12 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ho bici con più di cento anni.


Hai una Pegoretti ? Una Crisp ?


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Astra Zeneca non viene somministrato in CH. La restrizione sarà quindi per chi dall’estero viene con un vaccino non omologato in CH.
> Quindi chi vuol andare al ristorante in CH deve possedere il Certificato Covid svizzero che si ottiene se si è appunto vaccinati con uno dei 2 vaccini omologati in CH: Moderna e Pfizer. Tutti gli altri no.


Oggi ero in CH, Cantone URI, pranzato in ristorante con amica, dentro perché fuori a 2500mt c’era troppo vento, non ci hanno chiesto alcun GP. Ma a nessuno lo chiedevano. Insomma che ovunque, ognuno fa quel che gli pare. Solo in Italia ci scassano la minkia con Questo documento inutile.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Oggi ero in CH, Cantone URI, pranzato in ristorante con amica, dentro perché fuori a 2500mt c’era troppo vento, non ci hanno chiesto alcun GP. Ma a nessuno lo chiedevano. Insomma che ovunque, ognuno fa quel che gli pare. Solo in Italia ci scassano la minkia con Questo documento inutile.


Da domani in CH va richiesto il certificato Covid in tutti ristoranti, biblioteche, cinema. Oggi era ancora libero.
Guarda che fatta una legge ( o ordinanza ecc) poi va rispettata.
Anzi, il certificato Covid fra una settimana diventerà obbligatorio per qualche università qui. Per studenti, docenti e collaboratori.
E da domani anche per l’assunzione in certi ospedali è richiesta la certificazione Covid.
Non mi sembra di aver sentito proteste per la  richiesta di certificazione Covid.
La gente con un po’ di buonsenso capisce che sono misure necessarie anche se a qualcuno non piacciono.
P.S. Dove eri di bello in Uri ?


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu reputi per te stesso meno pericoloso correre il rischio di contrarre il virus, piuttosto che correre il rischio di avere delle reazioni avverse se ti fai il vaccino.
> Ho capito giusto?


Io reputo questo vaccino per me, per il mio stile di vita, per le mie patologie etc non sufficientemente efficace perché debba correre dei rischi. Se il vaccino desse immunità per anni riterrei invece opportuno vaccinarmi.
Ho un amico statista.  Ha fatto dei calcoli probabilistici e sulla base di questi considerando il mio stile di vita corro più rischi vaccinandomi. 
Io. 
Se fossi un insegnante di palestra o lavorassi in un supermercato incontrando tante persone tutti i giorni probabilmente avrei molti più rischi non vaccinandomi e le valutazioni sarebbero diverse. 
Se non soffrrissi d'asma non controllato ancora avrei una valutazione di rischio diversa. 
Se avessi 80 anni ancora un'altra.
Non ha alcun senso parlare per tutti. Ogni persona deve avere la libertà di scegliere sulla base di un personale rapporto rischi benefici cosa fare. 
Come si fa per qualsiasi farmaco o intervento.
Nel momento in cui nel mio comune è vaccinato l'84% della popolazione, quale importanza può avere l'esistenza di una residua percentuale di non vaccinati? 
Per quanto mi riguarda, comunque,  sto valutando l'esonero in quanto ho i requisiti per richiederlo.


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi potrebbe interessare!


Sentiamoci.


----------



## spleen (13 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io reputo questo vaccino per me, per il mio stile di vita, per le mie patologie etc non sufficientemente efficace perché debba correre dei rischi. Se il vaccino desse immunità per anni riterrei invece opportuno vaccinarmi.
> Ho un amico statista.  Ha fatto dei calcoli probabilistici e sulla base di questi considerando il mio stile di vita corro più rischi vaccinandomi.
> Io.
> Se fossi un insegnante di palestra o lavorassi in un supermercato incontrando tante persone tutti i giorni probabilmente avrei molti più rischi non vaccinandomi e le valutazioni sarebbero diverse.
> ...


Ho capito. 
Specificare queste cose, nella propria scelta è essenziale per porsi fuori dalla semplificazione vax no vax.
Solo una cosa: non tutti hanno sufficiente maturità e consapevolezza per essere effettivamente liberi nella competenza della scelta.
A mio avviso le due cose sono collegate.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusami Dany, mi è saltato agli occhi una cosa: dici che tua moglie prende 600 euro.
> Pur avendo una laurea in una disciplina attinente alla farmacologia, immunologia credo che con questo stipendio non fa ricerca sui vaccini  a RNA messaggero.
> È una tecnologia talmente complicata che un normale medico, farmacista , TFR, biologo, virologo può non conoscere a fondo.
> Invece diversa è la situazione per chi fa ricerca su mRNA. Il fatto di ricordare concetti studiati all’università, ma senza essere dentro quel campo di ricerca ...io penso che non serva a tanto.
> ...


CTF, non Tfr.
Sono 5 anni più uno di laboratorio, non è farmacia. 
CTF è la laurea richiesta per entrare per esempio in Aifa, non nella farmacia sotto casa.  
Con Ctf fai ricerca farmaceutica.
È fuori dal giro proprio perché... 
Quello dell'industria farmaceutica in Italia è ed è stato un mondo di merda. Non voglio fare nomi né casi. Se ti interessa fattelo raccontare da chi lavora.
Se ne è andata volontariamente. La stavano facendo impazzire. 
Tanti miei amici dell'epoca che sento ancora  sono chimici e tanti lavorano in industrie farmaceutiche. 
Un mio caro amico al CNR.  
È un piccolo genio, ma anche lui deve difendere il suo spazio dall'assalto dei politicizzati. 
Per anni io ho frequentato questo ambiente, tanto che una mia ex era chimica a sua volta. 
Tanti dei miei  amici sono andati all'estero non per niente.
Comunque sì, tutto si evolve,  ma se hai le basi riesci a capire benissimo quando uno fa le cose correttamente o meno, soprattutto se hai visto conosci esattamente come si lavora nell'ambiente. 
Non è che se hai studiato danza 30 anni fa non capisci se uno oggi balla bene o è un legno. 
Sui soldi: fare l'infornatore scientifico del farmaco avrebbe fruttato molti più soldi che il suo lavoro attuale o una vita da ricercatore precario. 
Certo,  a tutto si può ovviare. 
Mia zia era dirigente di una delle più importanti case farmaceutiche in Milano. 
Diplomata, ma si era fatta il capo. 
Funziona anche così.



spleen ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Specificare queste cose, nella propria scelta è essenziale per porsi fuori dalla semplificazione vax no vax.
> Solo una cosa: non tutti hanno sufficiente maturità e consapevolezza per essere effettivamente liberi nella competenza della scelta.
> A mio avviso le due cose sono collegate.


Nessuno ha la sufficiente maturità. Chi doveva spiegare il tutto era il governo attraverso dei comunicati stampa sufficientemente credibili.
Non ci voleva molto.
Invece fin da subito hanno scatenato la guerra, andando a colpire soggetti, il runner,  eventi, la movida, scelte, la mascherina o il vaccino e al contempo dicendo cose senza senso e smentendole dopo e istituendo cose assurde,  come il coprifuoco.
Gli addetti ai lavori,  non quelli in TV o sui social che sono testimonial pagati,  le cose le sapevano, ma son sempre stati 4 gatti che ovviamente non potevano contrastare una pressione mediatica. Tutto questo ha creato nella popolazione schieramenti inutili dal punto di vista sanitario e una situazione che in Italia sta raggiungendo la follia. D'altronde, chi è Danny? Nessuno, quindi quello che dice è sicuramente una cazzata perché è novax secondo quello che dice la tv. Io cito mia moglie perché si arriva a considere inattendibile una Ctf,  che fornisce opinioni gratis,  a favore di persone pagate per fare da testimonial, che di esami di Farmacologia ne hanno fatto uno.  Perché a medicina non si studia farmacologia indi... Chi studia i virus non studia i vaccini. Ma questo chi lo sa? E in TV ascolti solo laureati in medicina che parlano di prodotti farmaceutici...
Questo a cui assistiamo è marketing. E politicamente è un ottimo sistema per introdurre coercizioni in campo lavorativo, andando come fine ultimo ad abbassare il costo del lavoro e il peso del pubblico impiego.
Non è un caso che stia accadendo solo in Italia e in Francia. Diciamo che è abbastanza evidente che ci stanno conducendo per mano da qualche parte..


----------



## Lara3 (13 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> CTF, non Tfr.
> Sono 5 anni più uno di laboratorio, non è farmacia.
> CTF è la laurea richiesta per entrare per esempio in Aifa, non nella farmacia sotto casa.
> Con Ctf fai ricerca farmaceutica.
> ...


Scusa, volevo dire CTF. ( chimica e tecnologia farmaceutica)
Ma appunto: gli anni di laurea e qualche anno di ricerca in passato non danno le competenze sufficienti per esprimersi. Soprattutto se non ha mai fatto ricerca su
mRNA.
E su quanta ricerca sia rimasta in Italia, l’ho già sentito. Poca.
Quindi mi ripeto : se non ha fatto ricerca in quell’ambito specifico è azzardato dire che ha le competenze per poter dire che un vaccino è ok oppure no.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La libertà di scelta di vaccinarsi o meno non è in discussione, almeno per me, e tu come chiunque sei libero di scegliere.
> 
> Sottolineavo soltanto che se SI VUOLE fare, il percorso per farlo c'è.
> 
> Le tue problematiche non rappresentano una situazione eccezionale, ma sono gestite, e per quel che ho potuto vedere nel mio caso, con la massima serenità e in un contesto altamente professionale


Sì, Skorpio.
Ma vedi, tu probabilmente hai un rischio tot.
Io già di partenza ho un rischio di molto maggiore.
Ora,  considerando che lo Stato Italiano per non assumersi rischi a causa della mia patologia, mi ha esonerato dal fare il servizio militare, perché ora dovrei sentirmi in colpa dal pretendere lo stesso trattamento di allora?
Quando studiavo in università e cercavo un lavoro per mantenermi non fui assunto in un posto proprio perché soffrivo di asma.
Posso scegliere io a questo punto se affrontare dei rischi che non sono né saranno mai i tuoi quando altri nella vita hanno scelto per me di escludermi per l'asma?
Dopodiché non sono neppure felice di affrontare i rischi del Covid,  ma ahimè, sono scelte.
E non sempre si sa se saranno le migliori in anticipo. 
Magari è l'errore della mia vita. Chi lo sa?



Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusa, volevo dire CTF. ( chimica e tecnologia farmaceutica)
> Ma appunto: gli anni di laurea e qualche anno di ricerca in passato non danno le competenze sufficienti per esprimersi. Soprattutto se non ha mai fatto ricerca su
> mRNA.
> E su quanta ricerca sia rimasta in Italia, l’ho già sentito. Poca.
> Quindi mi ripeto : se non ha fatto ricerca in quell’ambito specifico è azzardato dire che ha le competenze per poter dire che un vaccino è ok oppure no.


Sicuramente. Ma hai le competenze per capire se i trial sono stati fatti bene o alla cazzo di cane, tanto per dirne una.
E per capire come determinati processi possono innescarne altri.
Non ti voglio convincere. 
Per me ognuno deve essere libero di agire liberamente sulla base di valutazioni personali. 
Niente di più. 
Quando mia madre si è vaccinata non le ho detto niente. Sono scelte personali.
Una sola volta mia moglie è intervenuta con mia nonna, quando il coglione del medico evidentemente in combutta con l'informatore del farmaco le aveva rifilato un farmaco che non serviva a niente ma che spiazzava un altro che già assumeva post infarto. Roba che ci sarebbe rimasta secca. 
Per il resto, se non c'è richiesta si tace.



Martoriato ha detto:


> Hai una Pegoretti ? Una Crisp ?


Bianchi. Gloria. Lygie. Etc


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Da domani in CH va richiesto il certificato Covid in tutti ristoranti, biblioteche, cinema. Oggi era ancora libero.
> Guarda che fatta una legge ( o ordinanza ecc) poi va rispettata.
> Anzi, il certificato Covid fra una settimana diventerà obbligatorio per qualche università qui. Per studenti, docenti e collaboratori.
> E da domani anche per l’assunzione in certi ospedali è richiesta la certificazione Covid.
> ...


Passo del Furka.


----------



## Cattivik (13 Settembre 2021)

Ti sei vaccinato bene... non ti sei vaccinato per me bene uguale...

C'è un però... Se viene appurato che almeno 80% dei ricoverati non sono vaccinati e le strutture sanitarie superano il limite che le manda in crisi con conseguenti chiusure e altre rotture... le chiusure e rotture devono essere limitate a chi per scelta non si è fatto il vaccino.

Libera scelta sempre e comunque... ma insieme assunzione di responsabilità della tua libera scelta.

Il green pass è un maldestro tentativo di convincere/forzare la gente alla vaccinazione. Non sono pienamente favorevole ma in una situazione di emergenza come quella che stiamo vivendo non lo vedo un provvedimento così assurdo. 

Cattivik.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ti sei vaccinato bene... non ti sei vaccinato per me bene uguale...
> 
> C'è un però... Se viene appurato che almeno 80% dei ricoverati non sono vaccinati e le strutture sanitarie superano il limite che le manda in crisi con conseguenti chiusure e altre rotture... le chiusure e rotture devono essere limitate a chi per scelta non si è fatto il vaccino.
> 
> ...


Ti dirò, se dopo essermi vaccinata dovessero chiudere tutto a causa di chi sì è rifiutato. 
Qualora volessero fare la terza dose io non la farò.


----------



## patroclo (13 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti dirò, se dopo essermi vaccinata dovessero chiudere tutto a causa di chi sì è rifiutato.
> Qualora volessero fare la terza dose io non la farò.


perché?

capisco la sensazione di sentirsi presi per il culo, ma è solo questo?


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> perché?
> 
> capisco la sensazione di sentirsi presi per il culo, ma è solo questo?


Ipotizzerei che una volta raggiunto quota 90%, diventerebbe poco credibile una serrata generale


----------



## patroclo (13 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ipotizzerei che una volta raggiunto quota 90%, diventerebbe poco credibile una serrata generale


anche secondo me...


----------



## Cattivik (13 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ipotizzerei che una volta raggiunto quota 90%, diventerebbe poco credibile una serrata generale


Per l'immunità di gregge se non sbaglio si deve essere sopra il 95%.

Ad oggi siamo circa al 63% con doppia dose... Dubito che si arriverà al 90% prima del gennaio 2022 dunque una buona fetta dei mesi più prolifici del virus saranno scoperti...

Cattivik.


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi se fumi e ti viene il tumore non ti devono curare
> Se vai a 200 km/h in autostrada e fai un incidente non ti curano
> Idem il coma etilico
> Vado avanti?


Avere uno stile di vita sano che evita ad esempio il colesterolo e quindi infarto richiede mooolta più fatica e attenzione di anni ed anni rispetto alla puntura vaccino. Il paragone non calza..

Ragazzi secondo me c è poco da ragionare. Il Covid ha fatto fuori anche persone molto sane e giovani. Mentre le morti da vaccino sinceramente non ne conosco... Il calcolo delle probabilità non si può fare.. A me no che non si vive in una campana di vetro... Pur decidendo di non uscire..Basta vedersi con un figlio.. Far venire idraulico a casa.. Oppure semplicemente avere la colf in casa... Io ho avuto 4 morti Covid tra amici.. Parenti e colleghi... Età da 46 a 60. .. Delle centinaia di persone vaccinate che conosco nessuno è stato veramente in pericolo. Compreso diabetici.. Anziani... Ecc ecc..

E poi non capisco... O si ha fiducia nel sistema sanitario o no.. Se non ci credo ok.. Nessun problema.. Ma poi se mi ammalo di Covid resto a casa... Non8 è che vado in ospedale...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Avere uno stile di vita sano che evita ad esempio il colesterolo e quindi infarto richiede mooolta più fatica e attenzione di anni ed anni rispetto alla puntura vaccino. Il paragone non calza..


Infatti non ho parlato di colesterolo …
E ripeto sono vaccinata 
Ma non sono così stupita che ci sia chi ha delle perplessità


----------



## Lara3 (13 Settembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E poi non capisco... O si ha fiducia nel sistema sanitario o no.. Se non ci credo ok.. Nessun problema.. Ma poi se mi ammalo di Covid resto a casa... Non è che vado in ospedale...


Se i scettici del vaccino per Covid fossero scettici anche delle cure intensive, allora non ci sarebbe più il problema delle terapie intensive piene.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> perché?
> 
> capisco la sensazione di sentirsi presi per il culo, ma è solo questo?


Sì,  già questa estate mi sino girate,  chiedevano il green pass al ristorante e io che lo avevo avrei dovuto mangiare dentro. Chi non lo aveva in terrazza.
Non so vedo spesso cose senza senso


----------



## andrea53 (14 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie!  Per certi versi, per chi - come me - proviene da un Paese con le cd. "maglie più larghe", fa riflettere.  E non sono bei pensieri.... Poi, per carità, anche Astra Zeneca sarà (insieme a j&j) un ottimo prodotto.... Qui da me, a quanto pare, proposto ancora da una certa età in su.... Poi chi va senza prenotazione, e ha già quella età, si è visto somministrare anche altro, senza troppo problema....
> Boh. Io trovo abbastanza inquietante che, ad appena 100 km da me, lo stesso prodotto altamente somministrato non risulti somministrabile. Eccessivo scrupolo, o eccessiva leggerezza? Non sono in grado di saperlo, quel che so per certo è che se mi dovessi finalmente decidere, dirò di avere frequenti viaggi in Svizzera


Sono stato una settimana in Svizzera tra luglio e agosto e in nessun posto (albergo, ristoranti, bar) mi è stato richiesto il certificato vaccinale… eppure sono vaccinato Jannsen (Johnson&Johnson), farmaco non riconosciuto tra i Cantoni. Tra l’altro, la certificazione UE non è neppure valida nella Confederazione, nemmeno se si è vaccinati Pfizer o Moderna. Mi pare che la confusione regni sovrana.


----------



## patroclo (14 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sì,  già questa estate mi sino girate,  chiedevano il green pass al ristorante e io che lo avevo avrei dovuto mangiare dentro. Chi non lo aveva in terrazza.
> Non so vedo spesso cose senza senso


consolati...quest'inverno potrai mangiare dentro al calduccio


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Per l'immunità di gregge se non sbaglio si deve essere sopra il 95%.
> 
> Ad oggi siamo circa al 63% con doppia dose... Dubito che si arriverà al 90% prima del gennaio 2022 dunque una buona fetta dei mesi più prolifici del virus saranno scoperti...
> 
> Cattivik.


Mi risulta che siamo oltre 40 milioni di doppiodosati, quindi ben oltre il 74% e si dovrebbe arrivate all'80% per fine mese e con questi numeri in Danimarca hanno tolto ogni tipo di restrizione e lassù viene fresco prima che in Italia.  Semmai è da capire quanti dei doppiodosati del primo trimestre 2021 sarebbe saggio Terzo dosare


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2021)

Gaurda in questi gg ne ho sentite di ogni come scusa e mi sono rotta le balle facessero cosa vogliono 
Io dico dovere sociale perche è innegabile che il vaccino abbia ridotto accessi in TI
Poi ripeto facessero cosa vogliono tanto nel week end ne ho sentite di ogni uno poi e riuscito a dirmi che anche le torri gemelle non sono crollate x gli aerei e la cura c'è ma la tengono nascosta 
Comblotti ovunque e va be ...


----------



## Cattivik (14 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi risulta che siamo oltre 40 milioni di doppiodosati, quindi ben oltre il 74% e si dovrebbe arrivate all'80% per fine mese e con questi numeri in Danimarca hanno tolto ogni tipo di restrizione e lassù viene fresco prima che in Italia.  Semmai è da capire quanti dei doppiodosati del primo trimestre 2021 sarebbe saggio Terzo dosare


A me risulta 74% una sola dose. Inutile una terza dose di massa se il 10% della popolazione non è vaccinata. 

Cattivik.


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> A me risulta 74% una sola dose. Inutile una terza dose di massa se il 10% della popolazione non è vaccinata.
> 
> Cattivik.


se la copertura vaccinale della doppia dose non è più sicura (almeno per chi l'ha fatta nel primo trimestre dell'anno) ora che ci troviamo a poche settimane dalla stagione fredda, allora tutta la campagna vaccinale è da mettere in discussione.     non credo che basti un 10% di irriducibili ad invalidare il tutto, anche perchè al 100% di copertura non c'è arrivata manco Israele


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Gaurda in questi gg ne ho sentite di ogni come scusa e mi sono rotta le balle facessero cosa vogliono
> Io dico dovere sociale perche è innegabile che il vaccino abbia ridotto accessi in TI
> Poi ripeto facessero cosa vogliono tanto nel week end ne ho sentite di ogni uno poi e riuscito a dirmi che anche le torri gemelle non sono crollate x gli aerei e la cura c'è ma la tengono nascosta
> Comblotti ovunque e va be ...


Effettivamente le torri gemelle non sono state abbattute dagli aerei, bensì dall’enorme calore prodotto dalla combustione del  carburante che ha dapprima fuso i pilastri in acciaio che componevano lo scheletro della struttura e poi le ha fatte afflosciare su ste stesse.
All’urto laterale dei due aerei hanno retto benissimo, peccato che i progettisti non avevano minimamente immaginato che il metallo non cede solo in seguito a urto meccanico ma anche in seguito ad elevata temperatura.


----------



## Lostris (14 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Effettivamente le torri gemelle non sono state abbattute dagli aerei, bensì dall’enorme calore prodotto dalla combustione del  carburante che ha dapprima fuso i pilastri in acciaio che componevano lo scheletro della struttura e poi le ha fatte afflosciare su ste stesse.
> All’urto laterale dei due aerei hanno retto benissimo, peccato che i progettisti non avevano minimamente immaginato che il metallo non cede solo in seguito a urto meccanico ma anche in seguito ad elevata temperatura.


L’ho visto anch’io quel documentario.
Molto interessante.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> L’ho visto anch’io quel documentario.
> Molto interessante.


Non ho parlato di un documentario, ma di parte del mio lavoro di allora.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Settembre 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Sono stato una settimana in Svizzera tra luglio e agosto e in nessun posto (albergo, ristoranti, bar) mi è stato richiesto il certificato vaccinale… eppure sono vaccinato Jannsen (Johnson&Johnson), farmaco non riconosciuto tra i Cantoni. Tra l’altro, la certificazione UE non è neppure valida nella Confederazione, nemmeno se si è vaccinati Pfizer o Moderna. Mi pare che la confusione regni sovrana.


L’obbligo della certificazione è da ieri. 
I controlli mirati si fanno e le sanzioni ci sono.
Sembra che la popolazione ha ben accolto l’obbligo della certificazione, il buon senso funziona.


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Effettivamente le torri gemelle non sono state abbattute dagli aerei, bensì dall’enorme calore prodotto dalla combustione del  carburante che ha dapprima fuso i pilastri in acciaio che componevano lo scheletro della struttura e poi le ha fatte afflosciare su ste stesse.
> All’urto laterale dei due aerei hanno retto benissimo, peccato che i progettisti non avevano minimamente immaginato che il metallo non cede solo in seguito a urto meccanico ma anche in seguito ad elevata temperatura.


si lo so 

Ma lui Intendeva complotto bombe messe alla base

Una roba  del genere Poi non L ho più ascoltato
Peccato si sia candidato sindaco sto genio


----------



## Foglia (14 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’obbligo della certificazione è da ieri.
> I controlli mirati si fanno e le sanzioni ci sono.
> Sembra che la popolazione ha ben accolto l’obbligo della certificazione, il buon senso funziona.


Quali sono le percentuali di vaccinati in Svizzera?


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ne ho sentite di ogni uno poi e riuscito a dirmi che anche le torri gemelle non sono crollate x gli aerei e la cura c'è ma la tengono nascosta
> Comblotti ovunque e va be ...


Purtroppo la religione ha perso terreno e la gente deve pur credere in qualcosa, per cui si buttano nel complottismo


----------



## ivanl (14 Settembre 2021)

Non dimentichiamoci del fatto che l'uomo non è mai andato sulla luna


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Settembre 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non dimentichiamoci del fatto che l'uomo non è mai andato sulla luna


E la terra è piatta.


----------



## Vera (14 Settembre 2021)

Ieri, in un'intervista, ho sentito una signora dire che "nel virus c'hanno messo un po' di AIDS".
Addio.


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ieri, in un'intervista, ho sentito una signora dire che "nel virus c'hanno messo un po' di AIDS".
> Addio.


Ma quanto? Un pizzico, q.b. o un cucchiaino?


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2021)




----------



## patroclo (14 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Effettivamente le torri gemelle non sono state abbattute dagli aerei, bensì dall’enorme calore prodotto dalla combustione del  carburante che ha dapprima fuso i pilastri in acciaio che componevano lo scheletro della struttura e poi le ha fatte afflosciare su ste stesse.
> All’urto laterale dei due aerei hanno retto benissimo, peccato che i progettisti non avevano minimamente immaginato che il metallo non cede solo in seguito a urto meccanico ma anche in seguito ad elevata temperatura.


Il concetto è diverso, lo scopo è dare il tempo alle persone di scappare per questo i materiali edili sono divisi anche secondo la categoria di resistenza al fuoco ( REI60 REI 120 ecc). Semmai l'errore è stato non garantire vie di fuga dai piani di sopra, anche se in un caso del genere penso sia praticamente imposssibile.


----------



## andrea53 (14 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’obbligo della certificazione è da ieri.
> I controlli mirati si fanno e le sanzioni ci sono.
> Sembra che la popolazione ha ben accolto l’obbligo della certificazione, il buon senso funziona.


per fortuna, se non sbaglio Zurigo (dove mi trovavo) era stata lo scorso anno un grosso hotspot epidemico. Il buon senso è la chiave giusta per i migliori risultati. Non ho in programma a breve ulteriori visite in quel Paese, ma mi auguro che almeno che i cittadini UE che hanno fatto le dosi di vaccino a vettore virale siano riconosciuti come validamente vaccinati.


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ma quanto? Un pizzico, q.b. o un cucchiaino?


Un cucchiaino,  l'ha fatto bender,  l'ho visto io


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Il concetto è diverso, lo scopo è dare il tempo alle persone di scappare per questo i materiali edili sono divisi anche secondo la categoria di resistenza al fuoco ( REI60 REI 120 ecc). Semmai l'errore è stato non garantire vie di fuga dai piani di sopra, anche se in un caso del genere penso sia praticamente imposssibile.


Beh…qualcuno la via di fuga l’ha trovata, saltando giù.


----------



## Cattivik (14 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> se la copertura vaccinale della doppia dose non è più sicura (almeno per chi l'ha fatta nel primo trimestre dell'anno) ora che ci troviamo a poche settimane dalla stagione fredda, allora tutta la campagna vaccinale è da mettere in discussione.     non credo che basti un 10% di irriducibili ad invalidare il tutto, anche perchè al 100% di copertura non c'è arrivata manco Israele


Vado a memoria ma qualche anno fa c'è stata una allerta mi pare per il morbillo perché i vaccinati erano scesi sotto il 90% e l'immunità di gregge inizia a vacillare infatti erano aumentati di molto i casi della malattia. 

Da uno dei tanti siti che parla... 

"Le coperture sono in aumento, anche grazie all'obbligo del 2017. Ma per il morbillo non si è ancora arrivati a una percentuale di vaccinati a 2 anni di età del 95%, la soglia minima Oms che individua l'immunità di gregge. Tutti i dati aggiornati del ministero della Salute"

Nessuno chiede il 100% ma purtroppo più sono i non vaccinati più è alta la probabilità che il virus circoli.

È risaputo che più passa il tempo meno efficace è il vaccino ma se con tanti vaccinati diminuiamo la probabilità di incontrare un ammalato o anche se incontriamo un ammalato vaccinato con carica virale bassa e indebolita si mitiga la minor copertura del vaccino.

Cattivik


----------



## Lara3 (14 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quali sono le percentuali di vaccinati in Svizzera?


Non lo so esattamente, dicono che bisogna aumentare la % di vaccinati.


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Vado a memoria ma qualche anno fa c'è stata una allerta mi pare per il morbillo perché i vaccinati erano scesi sotto il 90% e l'immunità di gregge inizia a vacillare infatti erano aumentati di molto i casi della malattia.
> 
> Da uno dei tanti siti che parla...
> 
> ...


ma semplicemente ipotizzare che le persone si stiano vaccinando e che ci vuole un minimo di pazienza chè al traguardo ci arriviamo?  a meno che tu ce li porti a forza, per arrivare al 90-95% ci vuole il suo tempo


----------



## Cattivik (14 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma semplicemente ipotizzare che le persone si stiano vaccinando e che ci vuole un minimo di pazienza chè al traguardo ci arriviamo?  a meno che tu ce li porti a forza, per arrivare al 90-95% ci vuole il suo tempo


Bisognerebbe guardare i dati delle vaccinazioni giornaliere per capire se c'è stato un calo o no.

Dato che a quest'ora non bho voglia di cercare... Però attenzione il dato va letto non in numero assoluto ma in percentuale sul numero di possibili vaccinandi.


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe guardare i dati delle vaccinazioni giornaliere per capire se c'è stato un calo o no.
> 
> Dato che a quest'ora non bho voglia di cercare... Però attenzione il dato va letto non in numero assoluto ma in percentuale sul numero di possibili vaccinandi.


certo che in agosto c'è stato un calo, le persone sono andate in ferie.  magari bisogna vedere i dati di settembre, per appurare se c'è stata una ripresa


----------



## Cattivik (15 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che in agosto c'è stato un calo, le persone sono andate in ferie.  magari bisogna vedere i dati di settembre, per appurare se c'è stata una ripresa


Lapalissiano che agosto non fa testo... 

Però io abito in una zona del nord ad alta densità di popolazione... per non dire altissima e quando era possibile prenotarsi peril vacciono sia io che la mia prole abbiamo avuto tempi di attesa che erano nell'ordine della settimana... conoscenti che per paura o altro hanno atteso qualche mese per l prenotazione hanno avuto gli stessi tempi di attesa... dunque i casi sono due... o la tanto vituperata sanità non è poi cosi male o la gente per mille e un motivo... paura... indolenza o per scelta ragionata non si vaccina.

Cattivik


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Lapalissiano che agosto non fa testo...
> 
> Però io abito in una zona del nord ad alta densità di popolazione... per non dire altissima e quando era possibile prenotarsi peril vacciono sia io che la mia prole abbiamo avuto tempi di attesa che erano nell'ordine della settimana... conoscenti che per paura o altro hanno atteso qualche mese per l prenotazione hanno avuto gli stessi tempi di attesa... dunque i casi sono due... o la tanto vituperata sanità non è poi cosi male o la gente per mille e un motivo... paura... indolenza o per scelta ragionata non si vaccina.
> 
> Cattivik


Poi se andavi senza prenotazione, tipo a Seregno, Besana e Meda ti vaccinavano comunque, bastava mettersi in fila.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Settembre 2021)

A fine mese chiuderà l hub vaccinale della mia zona...
Chi si è vaccinato l ha fatto...chi non lo ha ancora fatto non lo farà e basta...
Ieri ho portato i miei figli per la seconda dose e come 3 settimane fa la maggior parte dei presenti erano ragazzi...
Questo a dimostrare che ormai chi l ha fatto l ha fatto...
Complimenti ai ns figli che probabilmente hanno capito che per uscire da sta pandemia una soluzione potenzialmente corretta  è il vaccino...


----------



## perplesso (15 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Lapalissiano che agosto non fa testo...
> 
> Però io abito in una zona del nord ad alta densità di popolazione... per non dire altissima e quando era possibile prenotarsi peril vacciono sia io che la mia prole abbiamo avuto tempi di attesa che erano nell'ordine della settimana... conoscenti che per paura o altro hanno atteso qualche mese per l prenotazione hanno avuto gli stessi tempi di attesa... dunque i casi sono due... o la tanto vituperata sanità non è poi cosi male o la gente per mille e un motivo... paura... indolenza o per scelta ragionata non si vaccina.
> 
> Cattivik


Facciamo 50-50 e morta lì


----------



## Cattivik (15 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Facciamo 50-50 e morta lì


... e no perchè so già che poi sulla la "morta lì" iniziano le discussioni... era vaccinata? Si ma solo con 3/4 e poi aveva l'alluce valgo che è innalza il rischio... na na niente morte.

Cattivik


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Per l'immunità di gregge se non sbaglio si deve essere sopra il 95%.
> 
> Ad oggi siamo circa al 63% con doppia dose... Dubito che si arriverà al 90% prima del gennaio 2022 dunque una buona fetta dei mesi più prolifici del virus saranno scoperti...
> 
> Cattivik.


L'immunità di gregge, o meglio  non la riduzione a zero ma a valori minimi, in statistica dipende dall'efficacia del vaccino e dal replication number, non dalla percentuale sul totale dei vaccininati.
Più cala l'efficacia, più sale la percentuale, arrivando a superare il 100%, richiedendo valori del 130, 140% di vaccinati.
In questi casi o si fa scendere l'R0 ulteriormente o si cambia vaccino per definire una percentuale raggiungibile.
Inoltre non è raggiungibile in sistemi aperti,  con persone che entrano ed escono dai confini.
La varanie Delta è arrivata dall'India probabilmente in UK diffondendosi poi ovunque. E sarà sempre così.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma dei morti degli ultimi giorni, ieri 71, qualcuno ha modo di sapere se erano persone con altre patologie e/o vaccinate?


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi risulta che siamo oltre 40 milioni di doppiodosati, quindi ben oltre il 74% e si dovrebbe arrivate all'80% per fine mese e con questi numeri in Danimarca hanno tolto ogni tipo di restrizione e lassù viene fresco prima che in Italia.  Semmai è da capire quanti dei doppiodosati del primo trimestre 2021 sarebbe saggio Terzo dosare


Tutti,  probabilmente.



Vera ha detto:


> Ieri, in un'intervista, ho sentito una signora dire che "nel virus c'hanno messo un po' di AIDS".
> Addio.


Ha confuso una teoria diffusa anche sui principali quotidiani per cui alcune sequenze dei nucleotidi dell'HIV si possono trovare nel genoma della Sars-Cov, 2.
Ovviamente Hiv è un virus,  AIDS una malattia del sistema immunitario generata dal virus, esattamente come Sars-Cov 2 e Covid-19.
In questa signora mancano le basi.



perplesso ha detto:


> se la copertura vaccinale della doppia dose non è più sicura (almeno per chi l'ha fatta nel primo trimestre dell'anno) ora che ci troviamo a poche settimane dalla stagione fredda, allora tutta la campagna vaccinale è da mettere in discussione.     non credo che basti un 10% di irriducibili ad invalidare il tutto, anche perchè al 100% di copertura non c'è arrivata manco Israele


Assolutamente vero.
La popolazione dei suscettibili quest'inverno sarà composta da:
Vaccinati obsoleti (più di 4 mesi dalla seconda)
Non responder (quelli che non hanno avuto risposta immunitaria a seguito vaccinazione,  percentuale non nota)
Non vaccinati che non hanno mai avuto contatto col virus
Non vaccinati privi di memoria immunitaria linfociti

I meno suscettibili saranno:
Vaccinati responder (entro i 4 mesi)

I non suscettibili (idealmente):
Coloro che hanno Igg alti a seguito Covid
Coloro che hanno memoria cellulare da Coronavirus nei linfociti T.

Tenendo conto che nella prima categoria ci sono tante persone che penseranno di essere immuni e quindi metteranno in atto comportamenti a rischio, direi che l'inverno potrebbe risultare molto faticoso, con cluster tra vaccinati (anziani ma anche molto personale sanitario e scolastico, tra i più vecchi vaccinati) e non vaccinati mai entrati in contatto col virus.



Foglia ha detto:


> Quali sono le percentuali di vaccinati in Svizzera?


53,3 con doppia dose. 
60,8 con una dose.


----------



## Foglia (15 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> 53,3 con doppia dose.
> 60,8 con una dose.


Meno che da noi, pur avendo un comitato scientifico e di ricerca più "restrittivo ", per così dire.... Dubito che sia un problema di approvvigionamenti.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Effettivamente le torri gemelle non sono state abbattute dagli aerei, bensì dall’enorme calore prodotto dalla combustione del  carburante che ha dapprima fuso i pilastri in acciaio che componevano lo scheletro della struttura e poi le ha fatte afflosciare su ste stesse.
> All’urto laterale dei due aerei hanno retto benissimo, peccato che i progettisti non avevano minimamente immaginato che il metallo non cede solo in seguito a urto meccanico ma anche in seguito ad elevata temperatura.


In realtà avevano anche calcolato anche quel rischio, ma fino a una certa temperatura. Diciamo che tutti i parametri sono stati superati in quella circostanza.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà avevano anche calcolato anche quel rischio, ma fino a una certa temperatura. Diciamo che tutti i parametri sono stati superati in quella circostanza.


E il Gino Fasulo te lo ricordi?


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Meno che da noi, pur avendo un comitato scientifico e di ricerca più "restrittivo ", per così dire.... Dubito che sia un problema di approvvigionamenti.


Noi come percentuale di vaccinati non siamo affatto messi male.
Il Nord Italia ha percentuali tra le più alte nel globo.
Se si considera la vaccinazione risolutiva al nord Italia dovremmo essere ormai Covid Free,  cioè avere valori bassissimi.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> E il Gino Fasulo te lo ricordi?


Assolutamente sì. Nella regione lavorava un mio parente.



Cattivik ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe guardare i dati delle vaccinazioni giornaliere per capire se c'è stato un calo o no.
> 
> Dato che a quest'ora non bho voglia di cercare... Però attenzione il dato va letto non in numero assoluto ma in percentuale sul numero di possibili vaccinandi.


Direi che c'è stato un calo. Nella crescita si intende. Stessa cosa era avvenuta in Israele. La cosa era ampiamente prevista. Ricordo un articolo su questo fenomeno già a inizio anno.


----------



## Vera (15 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ha confuso una teoria diffusa anche sui principali quotidiani per cui alcune sequenze dei nucleotidi dell'HIV si possono trovare nel genoma della Sars-Cov, 2.
> Ovviamente Hiv è un virus,  AIDS una malattia del sistema immunitario generata dal virus, esattamente come Sars-Cov 2 e Covid-19.
> In questa signora mancano le basi.


No, semplicemente fa quello che fanno gli espertoni del momento. Tizio  condivide articoli da siti improbabili e Caio riferisce, a modo suo, la notizia, alla zia del cognato dell'amico del figlio.


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> No, semplicemente fa quello che fanno gli espertoni del momento. Tizio  condivide articoli da siti improbabili e Caio riferisce, a modo suo, la notizia, alla zia del cognato dell'amico del figlio.


Quello che fanno tutti, si Vax e no Vax.
O guardano la TV e prendono tutto per oro colato.
Io mi son letto le dispense di virologia etc. in Pdf per gli studenti sui siti delle varie Università ove vengono linka ti in chiaro e i dati li prendo direttamente da Aifa etc.
Poi ho un po' di testi universitari in Casa.
Però non posso consigliarlo a tutti perché occorre tempo e voglia e un minimo di conoscenze di base.
Se no si fa solo casino come la signora in questione, dicendo cose ridicole.
I fanatismi nascono appunto dal sentito dire..


----------



## Vera (15 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che fanno tutti, si Vax e no Vax.
> O guardano la TV e prendono tutto per oro colato.
> Io mi son letto le dispense di virologia etc. in Pdf per gli studenti sui siti delle varie Università ove vengono linka ti in chiaro e i dati li prendo direttamente da Aifa etc.
> Poi ho un po' di testi universitari in Casa.
> ...


Non ho mica detto che lo fanno solo i no Vax. Di sicuro, e per fortuna, non lo fanno tutti.


----------



## Cattivik (15 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> L'immunità di gregge, o meglio  non la riduzione a zero ma a valori minimi, in statistica dipende dall'efficacia del vaccino e dal replication number, non dalla percentuale sul totale dei vaccininati.
> Più cala l'efficacia, più sale la percentuale, arrivando a superare il 100%, richiedendo valori del 130, 140% di vaccinati.
> In questi casi o si fa scendere l'R0 ulteriormente o si cambia vaccino per definire una percentuale raggiungibile.
> Inoltre non è raggiungibile in sistemi aperti,  con persone che entrano ed escono dai confini.
> La varanie Delta è arrivata dall'India probabilmente in UK diffondendosi poi ovunque. E sarà sempre così.


Va da se che se un vaccino è poco efficace serve una percentuale più alta per l'immunità di gregge e che anche la capacità di replicazione del virus e fattore fondamentale, oltre che la capacità di mutare... la percentuale che delimita l'immunità di gregge è il risultato di questi fattori... ma penso... sottolineo penso e se sbaglio correggetemi che per qualsiasi virus degno di tale nome la percentuale per l'immunità di gregge sia sempre oltre il 90%.

... sempre dal basso della mia ignoranza mi spieghi come come fai a raggiungere il 130 o 140% di vaccinati?

Cattivik capra


----------



## Foglia (15 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... sempre dal basso della mia ignoranza mi spieghi come come fai a raggiungere il 130 o 140% di vaccinati?
> 
> Cattivik capra


30 o 40 che resuscitano 

Credo che intendesse dire che mano a mano che diminuisce l'efficacia del vaccino, la percentuale da "reale" (e quindi possibile) va a finire nella sfera del virtuale (e impossibile).
Mi spiegava un medico che il virus è stato più virulento (ed è più pericoloso) proprio nelle zone ad alta densità, poiché ha la possibilità di replicarsi e, per così dire, fortificarsi, ad ogni "passaggio" negli ospiti.

Quindi - mano a mano che il vaccino perde efficacia - più il virus ha comunque possibilità di replicarsi, e di sviluppare (credo eh  ) anche varianti più "forti". Al punto tale che, per contrastarlo, non serve la soglia che indichi tu, o comunque la percentuale di vaccinati non è l'unico dato di rilievo, se il vaccino iniettato è già, per così dire, "obsoleto". Non so se è chiaro....


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Va da se che se un vaccino è poco efficace serve una percentuale più alta per l'immunità di gregge e che anche la capacità di replicazione del virus e fattore fondamentale, oltre che la capacità di mutare... la percentuale che delimita l'immunità di gregge è il risultato di questi fattori... ma penso... sottolineo penso e se sbaglio correggetemi che per qualsiasi virus degno di tale nome la percentuale per l'immunità di gregge sia sempre oltre il 90%.
> 
> ... sempre dal basso della mia ignoranza mi spieghi come come fai a raggiungere il 130 o 140% di vaccinati?
> 
> Cattivik capra


Il valore raggiunto extra 100% definisce infatti l'impossibilità di raggiungere l'immunità di gregge. 
Nel momento in cui hai un vaccino con un'efficacia del 65% non hai una copertura totale (che sarebbe zero casi nella popolazione con vaccino, tot casi in quella con placebo), indi avrai una certa percentuale di vaccinati che sarà ugualmente suscettibile. 
Se anche vaccinassi tutta la popolazione ti troveresti ugualmente con una percentuale che potrà sviluppare la malattia. 
Nel nostro caso il calcolo è complicato anche dal fatto che il periodo in cui il vaccino è valido è molto limitato nel tempo e che le stesse fonti ufficiali lo inseriscono tra i vaccini leaky, ovvero quelli che non impediscono la diffusione del virus, ma ne attenuano la virulenza. 
Nel nostro caso l'efficacia non è nota,  alla luce delle varianti, ma non è più quella del 95% dei trial,  la duration sembra sia circa 4/5 mesi e tutti gli altri dati confermano che esistono persone tra quelle vaccinate in grado di sviluppare cluster. 
Quindi pur vaccinando a tappeto non ti ritroverai mai nella situazione in cui hai contemporaneamente tutta la popolazione immune, indi il virus continuerà a circolare e a indurre la malattia.
Detta così non sta andando benissimo. 
Possiamo tenere a bada la cosa vaccinando periodicamente le persone con dosi ogni anno o ogni sei mesi, ma a parte che è ignoto cosa possa comportare questa iperstimolazione del sistema immunitario, chiunque si ammala e ammalera' di Covid (cosa inevitabile) ora e  nei prossimi mesi riceverà in Italia un trattamento sanitario identico a quello di un anno e mezzo fa. E questa è la parte più grave. Secondo me.


----------



## Cattivik (15 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> 30 o 40 che resuscitano
> 
> Credo che intendesse dire che mano a mano che diminuisce l'efficacia del vaccino, la percentuale da "reale" (e quindi possibile) va a finire nella sfera del virtuale (e impossibile).
> Mi spiegava un medico che il virus è stato più virulento (ed è più pericoloso) proprio nelle zone ad alta densità, poiché ha la possibilità di replicarsi e, per così dire, fortificarsi, ad ogni "passaggio" negli ospiti.
> ...


Prima cosa si deve identificare il problema da evitare...

Per come la vedo io il problema da evitare è intasare gli ospedali al punto di non riuscire a garantire cure a chi si becca il covid e di conseguenza anche agli altri ammalati.

Lo sanno tutti che il vaccino... o meglio l'attuale vaccino non è la soluzione definitiva al problema di cui sopra, ma in questo momento è quanto di meglio si ha e pare stia funzionando. Vero ti puoi ammalare ugualmente ma anche qui pare che le conseguenze siano molto più blande.

Logico che un virus è più attivo dove c'è più densità di popolazione... ma se questi sono vaccinati su 100 che sono attaccati deal virus 50 lo respingono e il virus crepa probabile che altri 30 se lo prendono ma in modo blando dunque il virus magari si si replica ma in numero minore e già indebolito e solo su 20 si manifesta come se il soggetto non avesse fatto il vaccino e può creare varianti più pericolose.

Se questi 100 invece non fossero vaccinati probabile sarebbe l'esatto contrario...

Quella della percentuale del 130% non l'ho mica capita....

Cattivik

P.S. Ora basta con i post seri... sappiate che se siete donne mono o bi vaccinate, greenpassiste o greenboicottatrici... per me va bene uguale... offro invito a cena da Gigi il virolo... consigliato da mio cugggggino!


----------



## Cattivik (15 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il valore raggiunto extra 100% definisce infatti l'impossibilità di raggiungere l'immunità di gregge.
> Nel momento in cui hai un vaccino con un'efficacia del 65% non hai una copertura totale (che sarebbe zero casi nella popolazione con vaccino, tot casi in quella con placebo), *indi avrai una certa percentuale di vaccinati che sarà ugualmente suscettibile.*
> Se anche vaccinassi tutta la popolazione ti troveresti ugualmente *con una percentuale che potrà sviluppare la malattia.*


Lo stiamo ripetendo da mesi che nessun vaccino copre al 100%



danny ha detto:


> Nel nostro caso il calcolo è complicato anche dal fatto che il periodo in cui il vaccino è valido è molto limitato nel tempo e che le stesse fonti ufficiali lo inseriscono tra i vaccini leaky, ovvero *quelli che non impediscono la diffusione del virus, ma ne attenuano la virulenza**.*


Minchia e dici poco!!!



danny ha detto:


> Nel nostro caso l'efficacia *non è nota*,  alla luce delle varianti, *ma non è più quella del 95% dei trial*,  la duration sembra sia circa 4/5 mesi e tutti gli altri dati confermano che esistono persone tra quelle vaccinate in grado di sviluppare cluster.


Se non è nota come fai a dire che non è superiore al 95%? che poi anche fosse il 90% buttala via...



danny ha detto:


> Quindi pur vaccinando a tappeto non ti ritroverai mai nella situazione in cui hai contemporaneamente tutta la popolazione immune, indi il virus continuerà a circolare e a indurre la malattia.


In questa fase mi accontento che non si intasino gli ospedali



danny ha detto:


> Detta così non sta andando benissimo.
> Possiamo tenere a bada la cosa vaccinando periodicamente le persone con dosi ogni anno o ogni sei mesi, ma a parte che è ignoto cosa possa comportare questa iperstimolazione del sistema immunitario, chiunque si ammala e ammalera' di Covid (cosa inevitabile) ora e  nei prossimi mesi riceverà in Italia un trattamento sanitario identico a quello di un anno e mezzo fa. E questa è la parte più grave. Secondo me.


Bhe non è che con la ricerca si siano fermati...  penso sia nella direzione vaccino che nella direzione cure... che poi se non è facile creare un vaccino non penso che creare un farmaco sia una passeggiata di salute...


Ma poi che cazzo avevo detto basta post seri e per giunta tu manco sei donna... dunque col cavolo che ti porto da Gigi il virologo...

Cattivik


----------



## Foglia (15 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Prima cosa si deve identificare il problema da evitare...
> 
> Per come la vedo io il problema da evitare è intasare gli ospedali al punto di non riuscire a garantire cure a chi si becca il covid e di conseguenza anche agli altri ammalati.
> 
> ...


Io credo di avere capito il concetto (lega un pò in misura direttamente proporzionale l'efficacia del vaccino con la percentuale necessaria per l'immunità di gregge, una roba così , laddove è evidente che una percentuale sopra al 100% dei vaccinati necessari per ottenere l'immunità sia indicativa di una alta inefficacia del vaccino e - parallelamente - più il vaccino è inefficace più diventerà difficile - o impossibile, sopra la soglia del 100% - ottenere l'immunità di gregge - ma non essendo una "addetta ai lavori" mi limito a dirti come l'ho compresa io 

Concordo sul resto del tuo discorso (non ho mai negato che i vaccini riducano gli effetti del virus, e di conseguenza la necessità dei ricoveri).

Il problema della nostra sanità è ampissimo 

Gigi il virolo secondo me è un ristorante che non esiste, ergo, sempre secondo me, sei un bidonaro!!!!


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Lo stiamo ripetendo da mesi che nessun vaccino copre al 100%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Danimarca tamponi gratis, un sistema di cure precoci, il 74% di vaccinati con due dosi e vai pure sui mezzi senza mascherina.
Se vuoi tornare a vivere normalmente questo è un modello decisamente accettabile.
Da noi i tamponi si pagano, se speri che il medico di base ti visiti... No comment, i pronto soccorso degli ospedali sono intasati da anni, etc etc.
Questo è il problema.
Non verrà risolto.
Questo thread lo ripeteremo pari pari tra un anno, se va avanti così.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Settembre 2021)

Stamattina sentivo in radio che ieri Draghi ai sindacati ha detto: dal 15 ottobre tutti col GP sul posto di lavoro. Al che il mio idolo, il Sig. Landini fa presente: visto che il GP lo si attiene anche col tampone rendiamolo gratuito per non costringere le persone a pagare per lavorare, anche se, la durata del tempone è comunque di 2/3gg.

Ma in tutto questo io mi faccio un’altra domanda: se diventa obbligatorio sul posto di lavoro, significa che i milioni di disoccupati per i quali il posto di lavoro è pura utopia, saranno esentati? Oppure saranno i soliti dimenticati di sempre?



danny ha detto:


> In Danimarca tamponi gratis, un sistema di cure precoci, il 74% di vaccinati con due dosi e vai pure sui mezzi senza mascherina.
> Se vuoi tornare a vivere normalmente questo è un modello decisamente accettabile.
> Da noi i tamponi si pagano, se speri che il medico di base ti visiti... No comment, i pronto soccorso degli ospedali sono intasati da anni, etc etc.
> Questo è il problema.
> ...


Si dovrebbe evitare di confrontare le mele con le pere, perché così si perde di credibilità.
la danimarca conta 5850000 abitanti a luglio.
e’ una monarchia parlamentare.
e’ lo stato più piccolo della Scandinavia e gode di molta autonomia decisionale.
i paragoni andrebbero fatti con stati simili per densità e quantità della popolazione, sistema sanitario e produttivo per apparire omogenei.
poi comprendo anche che chi vuole far sembrare peggiore il posto in cui vive lo voglia paragonare a sistemi imparagonabili.
la mia insegnante di inglese, risiede nel nord della Francia.
e’ disperata, sono nella confusione più totale, escono ancora i decreti come uscivano da noi fino a qualche mese fa ed uno smentisce l’altro.
ecco paragonarci alla Francia o alla Spagna che sta nel marasma più completo è più coerente.
a sto punto siamo anche peggio delle Isole Faroer.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Stamattina sentivo in radio che ieri Draghi ai sindacati ha detto: dal 15 ottobre tutti col GP sul posto di lavoro. Al che il mio idolo, il Sig. Landini fa presente: visto che il GP lo si attiene anche col tampone rendiamolo gratuito per non costringere le persone a pagare per lavorare, anche se, la durata del tempone è comunque di 2/3gg.
> 
> Ma in tutto questo io mi faccio un’altra domanda: se diventa obbligatorio sul posto di lavoro, significa che i milioni di disoccupati per i quali il posto di lavoro è pura utopia, saranno esentati? Oppure saranno i soliti dimenticati di sempre?


Più che altro gli over 70 che rappresentano il grosso degli ospedalizzati e dei decessi dove sono finiti?
Il Green Pass per i lavoratori serve a evitare le rotture di balle degli stop dovuti ai focolai o ai sospetti. Già l'anno scorso ho notizia di tante ditte dove sono stati nascosti (è successo a mia moglie e a diversi miei amici), ora col Green Pass sei a posto. Basta il certificato e fai sparire malattie dubbie. 
Per il resto la notizia di ieri è che il Decreto Green Pass è stato convertito in legge con la fiducia.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si dovrebbe evitare di confrontare le mele con le pere, perché così si perde di credibilità.
> la danimarca conta 5850000 abitanti a luglio.
> e’ una monarchia parlamentare.
> e’ lo stato più piccolo della Scandinavia e gode di molta autonomia decisionale.
> ...


Paragona la Danimarca alla Lombardia. Non c'è tanta differenza, a parte che in Danimarca si mangia da schifo in genere, le danesi sono più bionde e noi abbiamo più vaccinati. E comunque noi ci siamo confrontati con la Cina, e nessuno ha detto niente.
In Spagna non c'è Green Pass.
La Francia con Macron è messa male,  ma in quasi tutte le università non è richiesto il Gp agli studenti.
Oggi dalle 16 se non sbaglio dovrebbe esserci la votazione l'approvazione per il Green Pass,  divenuto legge, anche nei luoghi di lavoro.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Paragona la Danimarca alla Lombardia. Non c'è tanta differenza, a parte che in Danimarca si mangia da schifo in genere, le danesi sono più bionde e noi abbiamo più vaccinati. E comunque noi ci siamo confrontati con la Cina, e nessuno ha detto niente.
> In Spagna non c'è Green Pass.
> La Francia con Macron è messa male,  ma in quasi tutte le università non è richiesto il Gp agli studenti.


Non si può nemmeno paragonare uno stato ad una regione.
Tu hai parlato della Danimarca, ma non è raffrontabile a noi.


----------



## Lostris (16 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Stamattina sentivo in radio che ieri Draghi ai sindacati ha detto: dal 15 ottobre tutti col GP sul posto di lavoro. Al che il mio idolo, il Sig. Landini fa presente: visto che il GP lo si attiene anche col tampone rendiamolo gratuito per non costringere le persone a pagare per lavorare, anche se, la durata del tempone è comunque di 2/3gg.
> 
> Ma in tutto questo io mi faccio un’altra domanda: se diventa obbligatorio sul posto di lavoro, significa che i milioni di disoccupati per i quali il posto di lavoro è pura utopia, saranno esentati? Oppure saranno i soliti dimenticati di sempre?


Avevo capito che riguarda solo quei lavori a contatto con il pubblico.
Ma ammetto che non vi ho prestato particolare attenzione.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non si può nemmeno paragonare uno stato ad una regione.
> Tu hai parlato della Danimarca, ma non è raffrontabile a noi.


Va bene. 
Diciamo che nulla in questo momento è paragonabile a noi,  salvo Francia e Israele. 
Israele, eh. Uno stato militarizzato già per altre ragioni.
Non la Russia o la Bielorussia, non la Spagna, l'Ungheria, l'Estonia, la Finlandia, il Belgio, la Norvegia,   etc etc
Guardiamo ad Israele come modello.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Avevo capito che riguarda solo quei lavori a contatto con il pubblico.
> Ma ammetto che non vi ho prestato particolare attenzione.


Dipende da cosa viene approvato.  Inizialmente doveva essere così. Non è colpa tua: la notizia ieri è passata moooolto in sordina. Ma quasi sicuramente passerà questo https://www.open.online/2021/09/16/covid-19-green-pass-lavoro-come-funziona/


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Va bene.
> Diciamo che nulla in questo momento è paragonabile a noi,  salvo Francia e Israele.
> Israele, eh. Uno stato militarizzato già per altre ragioni.
> Non la Russia o la Bielorussia, non la Spagna, l'Ungheria, l'Estonia, la Finlandia, il Belgio, la Norvegia,   etc etc
> Guardiamo ad Israele come modello.


Io starei per fare confronti seri, in Europa.
Poi se ti va di mandare in vacca le risposte perché non sai cosa dire fai pure, a me cambia nulla.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2021)

Quindi per quanto mi riguarda dovrò sbattermi e perdere tempo per fare certificazioni per poter entrare nella categoria degli esonerati e successivamente di quelli che se si vaccineranno dovranno farlo in un ambiente protetto (dove e quando boh). Mia moglie dovrà vaccinarsi per lavorare e mia figlia per non andare in depressione.
Se dopo tutto questo andiamo a novembre ancora in zona rossa e in Dad cambio stato.
La discussione è ormai inutile. Il vaccino è praticamente obbligatorio. Alleluja, avete vinto.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io starei per fare confronti seri, in Europa.
> Poi se ti va di mandare in vacca le risposte perché non sai cosa dire fai pure, a me cambia nulla.


Ho citato stati africani per caso?
Non credevo che mia zia fiamminga fosse extraeuropea...
Quali stati tra quelli citati non sarebbero in Europa?
Israele? Ma non sono io a prenderlo come modello da sempre... https://www.ilmessaggero.it/salute/...de_veramente_ultime_notizie_news-5759917.html


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa viene approvato.  Inizialmente doveva essere così. Non è colpa tua: la notizia ieri è passata moooolto in sordina. Ma quasi sicuramente passerà questo https://www.open.online/2021/09/16/covid-19-green-pass-lavoro-come-funziona/


se la linea giusta o sbagliata che sia è quella di obbligare tutti a vaccinarsi si obbligano tutti a vaccinarsi.
inutile passare da questa finta democrazia Tipo se vuoi fare quello devi avere questo se non hai questo non fai quello.
rendilo obbligatorio per tutti i presenti sul territorio e bon che fai prima.
tanto non è che rischi di non prendere voti alle prossime elezioni, il premier diventerà presidente della repubblica, l’attuale governo a differenza del precedente non è stato votato quindi perde nulla ed il prossimo sarà solo l’ennesimo rimpasto ove tutti avranno vinto e chi c’era prima ha fatto danni e bla bla bla.
non capisco queste paure, soprattutto in Italia popolo di pecoroni.

ai miei figli suggerisco di buttarsi in politica se non vogliono espatriare, il vero posto fisso E ricco di privilegi.
altro che medicina o ingegneria! Fai campagne, metti giù i gazebo la domenica mattina e candidati in un qualunque comune della regione, che poi sei a posto per tutta la vita.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ho citato stati africani per caso?
> Non credevo che mia zia fiamminga fosse extraeuropea...
> Quali stati tra quelli citati non sarebbero in Europa?
> Israele? Ma non sono io a prenderlo come modello da sempre... https://www.ilmessaggero.it/salute/...de_veramente_ultime_notizie_news-5759917.html


Perché vai OT? Hai solo fatto un paragone del cazzo all’inizio. Danimarca Italia.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Perché vai OT? Hai solo fatto un paragone del cazzo all’inizio. Danimarca Italia.


È sempre un paragone del cazzo quando ci confrontiamo con paesi dove hanno mantenuto libertà più di noi.
Guardiamo pertanto a quelli peggiori.
Quali, esattamente?
Citami per esempio tutti gli stati dove esiste il Green Pass per andare in università e per lavorare.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> È sempre un paragone del cazzo quando ci confrontiamo con paesi dove hanno mantenuto libertà più di noi.
> Guardiamo pertanto a quelli peggiori.
> Quali, esattamente?
> Citami per esempio tutti gli stati dove esiste il Green Pass per andare in università e per lavorare.


Stai andando continuamente OT.
Basterebbe solo dire che la Danimarca con noi c’entra assolutamente nulla e che il tuo paragone non sta in piedi.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Stai andando continuamente OT.
> Basterebbe solo dire che la Danimarca con noi c’entra assolutamente nulla e che il tuo paragone non sta in piedi.


La Danimarca con noi non c'entra nulla. Va bene?
Magari ci torno ancora a Natale, così mi farò un due settimane in un paese esotico e tropicale.
L'Italia ora è l'unico paese al mondo dove occorre il Green Pass per lavorare e frequentare l'università.
Bisogna esserne orgogliosi,  perché il merito è tutto nostro.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La Danimarca con noi non c'entra nulla. Va bene?
> Magari ci torno ancora a Natale, così mi farò un due settimane in un paese esotico e tropicale.
> L'Italia ora è l'unico paese al mondo dove occorre il Green Pass per lavorare e frequentare l'università.
> Bisogna esserne orgogliosi,  perché il merito è tutto nostro.


mi limito alla prima frase, che era l’oggetto del primo appunto.
il resto non lo commento perché non ho opinioni a riguardo.
Piu che altro mi frega meno di zero.


----------



## danny (16 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Piu che altro mi frega meno di zero.


Appunto.
Per questo non possiamo confrontarci con la Danimarca, la Svezia, il Belgio etc etc
Hai ragione tu.  Sono proprio altri stati.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Settembre 2021)

A mio avviso dovrebbero Eliminare proprio il GP dal gergo comune, sostituendolo con vaccino temporaneo.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La Danimarca con noi non c'entra nulla. Va bene?
> Magari ci torno ancora a Natale, così mi farò un due settimane in un paese esotico e tropicale.
> L'Italia ora è l'unico paese al mondo dove occorre il Green Pass per lavorare e frequentare l'università.
> Bisogna esserne orgogliosi,  perché il merito è tutto nostro.


Sono più avanti di noi.
Questi obblighi che noi viviamo, loro li hanno già vissuti, compreso green pass obbligatorio.

Poi.. bisogna sempre vedere alla fine della fiera chi ha fatto i buoni affari.

Noi in Italia non abbiamo bisogno di ispirarci a modelli, su mille argomenti, per pensare di fare bene

Perché noi siamo un "modello" a cui guarda il mondo su mille argomenti, e facciamo meglio di tutti gli altri messi assieme, su mille argomenti.

Chi può dire che il modello nostro non sia quello più corretto?

Solo perché i tedeschi fanno diverso, bisogna subito pensare che si sbaglia?

Scivolando sempre nel nostro senso di inferiorità?

e se i modelli degli idolatrati danesi e svedesi che hanno solo il pregio che sono 4 gatti in territori ricchi e estesi, fossero in questo caso fallimentari?


Lo dirà Il tempo.
Basta aspettare, e avere fiducia in quel che si fa, senza guardare quello che fanno in Islanda o in Cambogia


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Sono più avanti di noi.
> Questi obblighi che noi viviamo, loro li hanno già vissuti*, compreso green pass obbligatorio.


Ti vedo molto informato.
Esattamente il Corona Pass (non Green Pass) che ricordo fu il primo in Europa, quali obblighi e limiti imponeva?
Da noi, invece, quali limiti c'erano per tutti in quel periodo? Noi non abbiamo mai avuto restrizioni o obblighi?
Non siamo forse stati i primi ad avere casi di Covid riscontrati in Europa e ad andare in Lockdown?
Perché ora siamo tra gli ultimi ad uscirne?
E a che punto fu introdotto il Corona Pass nella campagna vaccinale? Cioè, quante persone erano state vaccinate in percentuale sulla popolazione?
E in alternativa alla vaccinazione, quanti giorni durava il tampone?
E' mai stato legato al lavoro o allo studio?
Certo, hai ragione sulla densità abitativa, che in Danimarca è di poco superiore a quella della Calabria.
Però se mai sei stato a Stoccolma o Copenaghen, non direi che non siano città moderne e densamente popolate come le nostre, sicuramente più frenetiche e attrattive di Codogno.
E la capacità di diffusione di un virus non si può attribuire  al target  della popolazione che vive in  campagna, ma alla densità abitativa delle città. E per i coronovirus, un fattore determinante è anche la propensione ad affollare luoghi chiusi, maggiore ove il clima è più freddo per più mesi l'anno.

Comunque sono tutti discorsi inutili.
Tutti i lavoratori residui dovranno vaccinarsi, ora.
E a questo punto dovranno cadere tutte le restrizioni.
Quando tutti avranno il Green Pass, sarà come se non ci fosse più il Green Pass.
No?
Entro il 15 ottobre, quindi.
Dopo dovranno abolirlo. O no?
Avete già prenotato le vacanze di Natale?
Noi stiamo già guardando dove andare. All'estero ovviamente, e come sempre.

E ora le buone notizie:


----------



## Martes (17 Settembre 2021)

Comunque, se vogliamo parlare di statistiche...


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Comunque, se vogliamo parlare di statistiche...
> View attachment 9628


Ma si usa ancora? Non ricordo un prete che fosse uno tra tutti i miei morti.
Non so, è una curiosità.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma si usa ancora? Non ricordo un prete che fosse uno tra tutti i miei morti.
> Non so, è una curiosità.


Si


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si


MI sa che siamo noi un poi più atei della media allora.


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2021)

Non sono tanto d'accordo ma mi pare comunque ricco di spunti di riflessione









						La chiglia che abbiamo costruito - Il Post
					

Alla fine, bisogna annotare, questa storia del Vaccino e del Green pass è diventata una faccenda affascinante




					www.ilpost.it


----------



## Skorpio (17 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti vedo molto informato.
> Esattamente il Corona Pass (non Green Pass) che ricordo fu il primo in Europa, quali obblighi e limiti imponeva?
> Da noi, invece, quali limiti c'erano per tutti in quel periodo? Noi non abbiamo mai avuto restrizioni o obblighi?
> Non siamo forse stati i primi ad avere casi di Covid riscontrati in Europa e ad andare in Lockdown?
> ...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Settembre 2021)

Oggi ero in ufficio (generalmente sono in sw)...e nelle due pause (che abbiamo per legge...non perché cazzeggiano tutti allegramente)...di cosa abbiamo parlato?
Dei vaccini ...
Anche da me c è chi proprio non lo vuole fare...(per x motivi ...sono tutti sanissimi e non hanno controindicazioni...)
Non si possono nemmeno più fare le pausette carine a chiacchierare di cazzate varie
Quasi quasi volevo tornare al PC e lavorare...

PS un info per chi ne sa più di me...
L obbligo del green pass per i dipendenti diventa tale dal 15/10...
Oggi il medico del lavoro mi ha chiesto se io sono o meno vaccinata...e io molto onestamente ho risposto...lui ha aggiornato la mia scheda medica ...
Ma ... è corretto l avermelo chiesto ora?
A inizio non ci ho fatto caso....ma poi mi è sorto il dubbio che non avrebbe dovuto chiedermelo...


----------



## Vera (20 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oggi ero in ufficio (generalmente sono in sw)...e nelle due pause (che abbiamo per legge...non perché cazzeggiano tutti allegramente)...di cosa abbiamo parlato?
> Dei vaccini ...
> Anche da me c è chi proprio non lo vuole fare...(per x motivi ...sono tutti sanissimi e non hanno controindicazioni...)
> Non si possono nemmeno più fare le pausette carine a chiacchierare di cazzate varie
> ...


Te lo avrà chiesto, appunto, per l'obbligo imminente. Perché non avrebbe dovuto?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Te lo avrà chiesto, appunto, per l'obbligo imminente. Perché non avrebbe dovuto?


Così semplicemente perché al momento non c è ancora l obbligo...
Ma non mi ha dato fastidio o altro...
Avrei risposto anche appena fatto se è per quello...
Mi chiedevo solo se fosse nel giusto o meno . 
Visto che la mia azienda ogni tanto...nel giusto non lo è!


----------



## Vera (20 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Così semplicemente perché al momento non c è ancora l obbligo...
> Ma non mi ha dato fastidio o altro...
> Avrei risposto anche appena fatto se è per quello...
> Mi chiedevo solo se fosse nel giusto o meno .
> Visto che la mia azienda ogni tanto...nel giusto non lo è!


Evidentemente sta provvedendo a mettere in regola chi ancora non ha provveduto a fare il vaccino.


----------



## ivanl (21 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Così semplicemente perché al momento non c è ancora l obbligo...
> Ma non mi ha dato fastidio o altro...
> Avrei risposto anche appena fatto se è per quello...
> Mi chiedevo solo se fosse nel giusto o meno .
> Visto che la mia azienda ogni tanto...nel giusto non lo è!


il medico competente è tenuto a conoscere (mantenendo riservate, ovviamente) le condizioni di salute dei lavoratori. Si chiama sorveglianza sanitaria ed e' obbligatoria, prevista dal DL81 sulla sicurezza.


----------



## Carola (21 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Evidentemente sta provvedendo a mettere in regola chi ancora non ha provveduto a fare il vaccino.


Anche  da noi stanno chiedendo
Per ora in sede ma arriverà anche alla filiali
Il mio collega no vax dice che andrà avanti a tamponi


----------



## Skorpio (23 Settembre 2021)

Discussione con una signora no vax (non dichiarata, ovviamente) avvenuta lo scorso weekend , presso la sua abitazione 

- questo vaccino mi piace poco.. anzi direi che non mi piace per niente..(ma che è..? un nuovo tipo di gelato??)
Sta creando un sacco di problemi,  sono tutti contagiosi, ma allora a che serve?

- tutti i vaccinati (n.b TUTTI) hanno avuto problemi, febbre per mesi, sfoghi in faccia, miocarditi..

Sostiene inoltre che una sua carissima amica infermiera le dice che i ricoverati covid sono TUTTI vaccinati (nessun vaccinato ricoverato in ospedale,  questa si che è una notizia )..

Ovviamente questo drammatico dato non possono dirlo, perché sennò potrebbero essere gambizzati stile BR negli anni di piombo.

Faccio cmq notare alla signora che ha di fronte  3 vaccinati che non hanno avuto alcun problema,  e la invito ad aggiornare la sua catastrofica statistica.

Annuisce e aggiorna la sua statistica, ma non mi sembra rincuorata dalle oggettivamente buone notizie che le ho portato 

Ci si sposta subito a parlare del Green pass , e dice che vogliono costringere tutti a vaccinarsi  (e qui posso darle ragione, anche se c'è un'altra prospettiva da valutare e cioè quella di consentire finalmente a palestre piscine sale da ballo pubblici esercizi di non dover chiudere un mese perché qualche coglione, come avveniva lo scorso anno,  ha smerdato il locale provocando un cluster)

La invito a riflettere su questa sua presunta costrizione,  unita ai tragici dati provenienti dagli ospedali (ovviamente segreti ) dove sembrerebbe che utti i vaccinati vengono ricoverati in condizioni critiche 

Le chiedo perché secondo lei dovrebbero quindi  (nonostante queste evidenze nefaste)  spingerci a vaccinarci

Ha un attimo di esitazione, come quella che viene sorpresa mentre si fa un ditalino in bagno (e non può fingere sul fatto che si stava pulendo la topa) e poi mi dice con tono quasi sollevato con un sorriso appena imbarazzato:

"Beh.. perché vogliono decimarci.. . " (nb VOGLIONO, ma vogliono CHI???)

Rimaniamo un attimo in silenzio io e la no vax non dichiarata.. e confesso che mi fa una tenerezza infinita.

Le chiedo secondo lei perché in questa crudele mattanza,  invece di partire non so.. dall'India o dalla Cina o dall'Africa nera.. e invece di partire dagli ignoranti o analfabeti, son partiti dell'occidente e proprio dai dottori e infermieri,  che se ci muoiono quelli lo abbiamo nel culo fino alle palle

Tace e riflette senza risultato.. e poco dopo aggiunge: 
"questo non lo so... purtroppo  ci sono tante cose che non si spiegano in tutto questo "

Annuiamo su quest'ultima sua osservazione, e ci beviamo quello che resta dell'analcolico che mi aveva servito


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Discussione con una signora no vax (non dichiarata, ovviamente) avvenuta lo scorso weekend , presso la sua abitazione
> 
> - questo vaccino mi piace poco.. anzi direi che non mi piace per niente..(ma che è..? un nuovo tipo di gelato??)
> Sta creando un sacco di problemi,  sono tutti contagiosi, ma allora a che serve?
> ...


Io credo che ognuno di noi sia presuntuoso a modo suo.
Io, dal mio canto, ho la presunzione di dire che mi sfanghrrei il covid come una banalissima influenza.
Sugli effetti a lungo termine (ma anche medio eh) del vaccino, non so.
Che dire.... vorrei avere la metà della tua fiducia, diciamo che non ho elementi sufficienti per riporla, e che mi vaccino COSTRETTA da chi ci governa. In tutta sincerità, sarei stata più tranquilla con il rischio di contrarre la malattia, anche da non vaccinata.

Ah, quasi dimenticavo   : ho una caga assurda, e domani mi tocca. Controvoglia eh. Costretta da un sistema assurdo, che sta premendo a più non posso, forte di provvedimenti "in via d'urgenza " che poi, a ben guardare, il tempo che trovano lo lasceranno il 31 dicembre prossimo.


----------



## Lostris (23 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io credo che ognuno di noi sia presuntuoso a modo suo.
> Io, dal mio canto, ho la presunzione di dire che mi sfanghrrei il covid come una banalissima influenza.
> Sugli effetti a lungo termine (ma anche medio eh) del vaccino, non so.
> Che dire.... vorrei avere la metà della tua fiducia, diciamo che non ho elementi sufficienti per riporla, e che mi vaccino COSTRETTA da chi ci governa. In tutta sincerità, sarei stata più tranquilla con il rischio di contrarre la malattia, anche da non vaccinata.


Purtroppo non si sanno nemmeno gli effetti a lungo termine di chi il COVID lo ha avuto.


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Purtroppo non si sanno nemmeno gli effetti a lungo termine di chi il COVID lo ha avuto.


Tanto il vaccino mica lo esclude. Certo, ridurrà le occasioni di contagio. Preferisco vedermela con la natura, piuttosto che una qualche sostanza artificiale. Ripeto: ognuno ha le proprie presunzioni. Che io sia costretta a vaccinarmi per non rinunciare ad avere una vita, lo trovo semplicemente schifoso.


----------



## Lostris (23 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tanto il vaccino mica lo esclude. Certo, ridurrà le occasioni di contagio. Preferisco vedermela con la natura, piuttosto che una qualche sostanza artificiale. Ripeto: ognuno ha le proprie presunzioni. Che io sia costretta a vaccinarmi per non rinunciare ad avere una vita, lo trovo semplicemente schifoso.


La modalità di “incentivazione” son d’accordo che sia decisamente opinabile e molto vigliacca.
Ritengo avrebbero dovuto renderlo obbligatorio e morta lì.


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> La modalità di “incentivazione” son d’accordo che sia decisamente opinabile e molto vigliacca.
> Ritengo avrebbero dovuto renderlo obbligatorio e morta lì.


Obbligatorio CON ASSUNZIONE DI RESPONSABILITÀ.  Lo hanno fatto, visto che sono tanto sicuri?


----------



## Lostris (23 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Obbligatorio CON ASSUNZIONE DI RESPONSABILITÀ.  Lo hanno fatto, visto che sono tanto sicuri?


No.
Obbligatorio come lo sono i vaccini che abbiamo fatto ai nostri figli.


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> No.
> Obbligatorio come lo sono i vaccini che abbiamo fatto ai nostri figli.


Che però, almeno, sono commercializzati in un mercato per così dire "regolare", e non propinati in via d'emergenza, senza le sperimentazioni e le tempistiche del caso. D'altro canto, non mi pare che il covid abbia mietuto più vittime di un'influenza, tra i bambini. Meno male che non mi hanno posto il problema, sti buffoni. Ci mancava solo la frequentazione della scuola DELL'OBBLIGO vs vaccino, poi davvero eravamo al gran completo, sotto la coperta della legislazione d'emergenza.


----------



## Lostris (23 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che però, almeno, sono commercializzati in un mercato per così dire "regolare", e non propinati in via d'emergenza, senza le sperimentazioni e le tempistiche del caso. D'altro canto, non mi pare che il covid abbia mietuto più vittime di un'influenza, tra i bambini. Meno male che non mi hanno posto il problema, sti buffoni. Ci mancava solo la frequentazione della scuola DELL'OBBLIGO vs vaccino, poi davvero eravamo al gran completo, sotto la coperta della legislazione d'emergenza.


Prima non parlavo dell’obbligo anche per i bambini, ma della modalità.

Comunque, viste le notizie degli ultimi giorni, scommetto che cominceranno a creare forme di “incentivi” anche sui minori di 12 anni..


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Prima non parlavo dell’obbligo anche per i bambini, ma della modalità.
> 
> Comunque, viste le notizie degli ultimi giorni, scommetto che cominceranno a creare forme di “incentivi” anche sui minori di 12 anni..


Si. Medesima modalità.  Obbligatorio per l'asilo, così alla scuola dell'obbligo non si pone manco la scelta. Avevo capito, è che sono molto molto incazzata.
Che dire per il resto? Speriamo che i tempi vadano per le lunghe, e che dopo il 31 dicembre non sia più necessario


----------



## Skorpio (23 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io credo che ognuno di noi sia presuntuoso a modo suo.
> Io, dal mio canto, ho la presunzione di dire che mi sfanghrrei il covid come una banalissima influenza.
> Sugli effetti a lungo termine (ma anche medio eh) del vaccino, non so.
> Che dire.... vorrei avere la metà della tua fiducia, diciamo che non ho elementi sufficienti per riporla, e che mi vaccino COSTRETTA da chi ci governa. In tutta sincerità, sarei stata più tranquilla con il rischio di contrarre la malattia, anche da non vaccinata.
> ...


Mah.. più che nel.vaccino in se, io ho piena fiducia del fatto che oggi vaccinarsi sia la scelta migliore.

Quanto al vaccino.. io non sono un dottore né un virologo, mi affido a chi ne ha fatto la sua professione di vita.

Se l'alternativa però deve essere sentirsi vittime di un complotto planetario per sterminare la nostra specie, e quindi "lottare" e resistere al nemico,  beh.. sinceramente mi caco addosso dalle risate.

E cmq erano cose e manifestazioni che intuivo da tempo,  non a caso in passato ho parlato di guerra
Anzi di PIU guerre

Chi oggi "resiste gloriosamente" nella trincea, si sente davvero in guerra, una guerra tutta sua

Dove l'efficacia del vaccino o la pericolosità del virus ormai contano pochissimo, alla fin fine

Dire che te la fai sotto ti fa onore.
Non è vergogna

Meno male che lo fai domani, tra 30 giorni ormai sarebbe stato tardi, e chi è scoperto rischierà non poco (a detta degli esperti e non degli sciamani)

Solo che non ci vuole credere.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Purtroppo non si sanno nemmeno gli effetti a lungo termine di chi il COVID lo ha avuto.


Ma di quasi tutto non è possibile determinare  gli effetti a lungo termine. 
Bisognerebbe avere due gruppi in cui l’unica differenza sia avere fatto la vaccinazione e non aveva fatta.


----------



## Foglia (23 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. più che nel.vaccino in se, io ho piena fiducia del fatto che oggi vaccinarsi sia la scelta migliore.
> 
> Quanto al vaccino.. io non sono un dottore né un virologo, mi affido a chi ne ha fatto la sua professione di vita.
> 
> ...


Guarda.... Io so solo che adesso sto bene. Ok?  Per i miei 45 anni sto bene, malgrado già il passare di due stagioni sfangate con il covid. Fatto il vaccino, non so.
Ho memoria di un'influenza, degenerata in polmonite, dove a momenti ci lasciavo la pelle. Un mese con febbre che non scendeva sotto i 38.5, ma sai com'è , essendo che ero lo stesso in piedi il dottore non se ne preoccupò. Non sentiva altro catarro se non nelle prime vie respiratorie. Io espellevo della roba che manco ve lo sto a dire   . Riuscii a salvarmi quando presi l'antibiotico malgrado il dottore, dopo un mese da paura, dicesse di portare pazienza. Gleilo comunicai, assieme alla avvenuta guarigione (chissà perché, eh: santo zitromax, in quel caso!). Altrimenti non sarebbe passata più. Me la sono vista davvero brutta. Fiducia nei medici sì, quanto basta.

Vado a sfogare un pò di energie tra addominali e altro, e guai se becco qualcuno che oggi ha pure la pretesa di insegnarmi senza sapere che non volevo allenare i tricipiti, ma i deltoidi.  
Conto di sfinirmi, così da essere più rilassata per domani mattina


----------



## Skorpio (23 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda.... Io so solo che adesso sto bene. Ok?  Per i miei 45 anni sto bene, malgrado già il passare di due stagioni sfangate con il covid. Fatto il vaccino, non so.
> Ho memoria di un'influenza, degenerata in polmonite, dove a momenti ci lasciavo la pelle. Un mese con febbre che non scendeva sotto i 38.5, ma sai com'è , essendo che ero lo stesso in piedi il dottore non se ne preoccupò. Non sentiva altro catarro se non nelle prime vie respiratorie. Io espellevo della roba che manco ve lo sto a dire   . Riuscii a salvarmi quando presi l'antibiotico malgrado il dottore, dopo un mese da paura, dicesse di portare pazienza. Gleilo comunicai, assieme alla avvenuta guarigione (chissà perché, eh: santo zitromax, in quel caso!). Altrimenti non sarebbe passata più. Me la sono vista davvero brutta. Fiducia nei medici sì, quanto basta.
> 
> Vado a sfogare un pò di energie tra addominali e altro, e guai se becco qualcuno che oggi ha pure la pretesa di insegnarmi senza sapere che non volevo allenare i tricipiti, ma i deltoidi.
> Conto di sfinirmi, così da essere più rilassata per domani mattina


Ma.. stare bene non è un motivo per non vaccinarsi,  anzi

Stare bene è il pre-requisito indispensabile per vaccinarsi

E dopo..?

Qui dentro tra chi scrive quai tutti si sono vaccinati e hanno amici/parenti stretti vaccinati

Non ho mai letto di qualcuno che dicesse che dopo il vaccino ha avuto problemi (a parte un bel febbrone nei 2 gg successivi, e ogni tanto, per la attivazione del sistema immunitario)

Poi...Qui dentro tra chi scrive c'è anche chi il covid lo ha preso , e con lui parenti e o amici

Eppero in questo caso la.musica cambia, purtroppo

C'è chi dice che non è stata una passeggiata, chi si è ripreso a fatica, chi ha avuto persone intubate e chi ha qualcuno al cimitero .

In questo piccolo spaccato di società , già ci sono tutti gli elementi possibili, per non nutrire alcun dubbio statistico su cosa sia saggio fare .

Ecco anche perché, come ti dicevo, io non ho alcun dubbio su quella che può essere la giusta scelta da compiere.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Settembre 2021)

Quello che i media non raccontano è chi sono i contagiati, ricoverati e morti di questi giorni.
Sparano solo numeri a raffica che nessuno oramai nota più.
Una persona proprio stamane mi ha raccontato di avere parenti vaccinati in ospedale malati di Covid.
Ed io da ieri sono nuovamente in smart Working forzato per un focolaio scoppiato in azienda tra colleghi tutti con Greenpass.
Il mio tampone è negativo, ma credo sia solo questione di tempo, prima o poi il sistema immunitario di tutti si troverà a disquisire amabilmente con il virus.
Indubbiamente grazie al martello mediatico ci si protegge tutti meno, tutti hanno meno paura, perché oramai si pensa che solo chi è debilitato o ha patologie ci crepa.
Tuttavia casi a me vicini e meno vicini hanno dimostrato altro.
Stamane ho visto il pullman su cui è salito uno dei miei figli, tutti belli pressati e nemmeno tutti con la mascherina come nemmeno fuori dalla scuola dell’altro figli, solo alcuni con la mascherina sopra al naso.

Ci aspetta un inverno identico al precedente.
Le restrizioni aumenteranno, i malati pure, non arriveremo al lockdown, ma ripartiremo a colorare le regioni.

Fino a che il virus non si stancherà da solo.


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma di quasi tutto non è possibile determinare  gli effetti a lungo termine.
> Bisognerebbe avere due gruppi in cui l’unica differenza sia avere fatto la vaccinazione e non aveva fatta.


Ci sono dei mantra, ripetuti allo sfinimento ed estremamente irrazionali: 
"Il vaccino non è stato testato a sufficienza" -Però 7 miliardi di dosi fino a oggi somministrate non bastano?
Oppure: "Lo stato si assuma la responsabilità" - Come se fosse semplice e automatico stabilire che un problema sia effetto del vaccino o meno.
Oppure: "Bisognava testare il vaccino per anni" - E perciò per anni chiudiamo tutto in attesa di stabilire con cristallina assoluta certezza scientifica...... quello che già sappiamo. Oppure teniamo tutto aperto e ci becchiamo 2 milioni di morti anzichè 130 000
Oppure: "La tecnologia RNA è nuova" - Sono circa 20 anni che costituisce una delle sperimentazioni più promettenti nella cura dei tumori.
E via discorrendo....

Ah un dato estrapolato dai dati di chi di covid è morto: - 1300e rotti sono sotto i 40 anni. 
Qualcuno si sente al sicuro?
Auguri !


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci sono dei mantra, ripetuti allo sfinimento ed estremamente irrazionali:
> "Il vaccino non è stato testato a sufficienza" -Però 7 miliardi di dosi fino a oggi somministrate non bastano?
> Oppure: "Lo stato si assuma la responsabilità" - Come se fosse semplice e automatico stabilire che un problema sia effetto del vaccino o meno.
> Oppure: "Bisognava testare il vaccino per anni" - E perciò per anni chiudiamo tutto in attesa di stabilire con cristallina assoluta certezza scientifica...... quello che già sappiamo. Oppure teniamo tutto aperto e ci becchiamo 2 milioni di morti anzichè 130 000
> ...


Chissà perché è stato facile dare la colpa al covid di tutte le morti senza accertare condizioni precedenti … due pesi e due misure 
Non è questione di sentirsi sicuri! Io non ero sicura prima e ho preso il covid ma non mi sento più tranquilla ora che mi sono vaccinata 
Mia suocera è stata ricoverata con il covid e nel suo reparto tutti vaccinati con il covid e alcuni con il casco. Vedremo cosa accadrà …non mi sento più ottimista dell’anno scorso


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> CON ASSUNZIONE DI RESPONSABILITÀ


Ma esattamente che responsabilità si devono assumere?
La sento spesso questa richiesta ma non sono mai riuscito a capire di che responsabilità parlano di preciso


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. stare bene non è un motivo per non vaccinarsi,  anzi
> 
> Stare bene è il pre-requisito indispensabile per vaccinarsi
> 
> ...



Ma guarda, non mi piace molto ragionare "per spaccati" perché li trovo molto parziali. Ma comunque, se lo devo fare (e pur sapendo che i morti ci sono eccome) ti dico che le persone attorno a me che lo hanno avuto (mi limito ovviamente a quelle con tampone positivo) hanno avuto da un pò di mal di ossa (pochissimo eh, come il fotografo, che a dire il vero se ne è accorto a posteriori con sierologico), a una leggera perdita di gusto e olfatto (il mio ex), a tosse insistente (una mia amica), a una brutta influenza (un mio amico, trentenne, con qualche complicanza pregressa).

In compenso, sempre attorno a me, diversi casi di "febbrone" post vaccino, debolezza diffusa, un amico che - sarà un caso eh, per carità - sanissimo che dopo qualche giorno dal vaccino ha avuto preoccupantissimi giramenti di testa con perdita di equilibrio, con tanto di necessità di tac e risonanze magnetiche e formazione di un rigonfiamento sul collo, abbastanza inquietante. Strano, eh? Nessuno sa e saprà mai a cosa è stato dovuto, per fortuna piano piano è andato a posto (si è pigliato una bella bombardata di uno psicofarmaco antiepilettico per rimettere a posto l'equilibrio, pensa te   ), ma l'ho visto nel mentre che stava malissimo. E via.... sarà stato "un caso" .

Aggiungiamo anche questo, allo spaccato di tutti.

Scelta "giusta"? No, per me scelta oramai OBBLIGATA. E pensa te, senza obblighi formali! 

@feather : provo a spiegare 
Da noi si è oramai "in stato di emergenza" da anni. Cosa significa questo? Significa che possono essere assunte, sempre in via d'urgenza (da due anni, eh) leggi e normative anche incostituzionali, in virtù del fatto che viene "tamponata" un'emergenza, una crisi. Questo comporta diverse conseguenze.
In punto RESPONSABILITA' comporta che le conseguenze dei farmaci che stiamo assumendo in via sperimentale, e dei quali firmiamo ogni più ampia liberatoria anche sul punto, qualora un domani ci presentassero il conto di questa sperimentazione causando patologie/decessi et similia, non sarebbero "rimborsabili" in alcun modo, o quasi. Lo stato di emergenza funge da "coperta", sia per la promulgaziione degli orripilanti D.M. che da due anni oramai ammorbano la nostra esistenza, sia in punto di assunzione di responsabilità, per così dire risarcitorie ed assistenziali "mirate", nel caso in cui un domani, da sani che siamo, ci trovassimo ad avere a che fare con qualche magagna. Rendendo pressoché superfluo l'accertamento del cd. "nesso causale" tra somministrazione del vaccino ed evento lesivo, qualsiasi esso possa essere. Tutto questo proprio grazie allo stato di emergenza, da cui chi ci governa si guarda bene dal non sfruttare (anche con disincentivi e "punizioni" in crescendo, esauriti i vaccinati per così dire convinti dell'utilità per loro) anche ogni ultimo secondo. Creando di fatto la solita, ennesima, merda. Perché, ad esempio, toccando il lavoro (cito il mio settore, che è e rimarrà una jungla, ma tanto lì altro che stato di emergenza!!!!! ) non è che una volta passato il 31 dicembre chi - vaccinato, magari controvoglia - cercherà un collaboratore, si esimerà dal domandare se sia vaccinato oppure no. Tutta roba ampiamente incostituzionale (solo il medico del lavoro, che da noi manco esiste, ha diritto di conoscere lo stato di salute dei lavoratori: eppure ora tutti sanno tutto  ).

Spero che sia chiaro cosa significhi da un punto di vista giuridico e normativo.


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci sono dei mantra, ripetuti allo sfinimento ed estremamente irrazionali:
> "Il vaccino non è stato testato a sufficienza" -*Però 7 miliardi di dosi fino a oggi somministrate non bastano?*
> Oppure: "Lo stato si assuma la responsabilità" - Come se fosse semplice e automatico stabilire che un problema sia effetto del vaccino o meno.
> Oppure: "Bisognava testare il vaccino per anni" - E perciò per anni chiudiamo tutto in attesa di stabilire con cristallina assoluta certezza scientifica...... quello che già sappiamo. Oppure teniamo tutto aperto e ci becchiamo 2 milioni di morti anzichè 130 000
> ...


Allora: parto dal fondo 

Non mi sento "sicura" in nessun caso, poiché non possedendo doti divinatorie non posso certo sapere che sarà di me anche tra un minuto. Posso avere un infarto, mi può crollare qualcosa in testa, e via dicendo. Sarei mica la prima che un momento prima è tutto a posto, e un momento dopo non è più di questo mondo. Vogliamo parlare (perché tutto ruota intorno a questo punto, come al solito, al pari che per gli anziani) della condizioni fisiche dei deceduti sotto i 40 anni? Pure io ho un'amica di poco più di 30, che per vicissitudini varie ha il fisico paragonabile a quello di un'ultrasessantenne (ma ultrasessantenne di quelli che la raggiungono male, quella età, mica quelli in forma).
Quindi ne vogliamo davvero parlare, di quanto incidano a livello numerico e statistico sul totale delle morti?
Oppure vogliamo parlare di quanti morti under 40 ci sono sempre e purtroppo stati? O fanno notizia solo ora? 
A patologie pregresse, più o meno conosciute (e per la gran parte probabilmente conosciute) a causa delle quali anche un'influenza un pò forte avrebbe prodotto complicanze letali? Se vogliamo parlarne seriamente facciamolo, senza però fare "terrorismo", che pare quasi che qualcuno sto vaccino se lo berrebbe al posto di un bicchiere di buon rosso, dicendo che il rosso contiene solfiti, mentre il vaccino è tutta salute per tutti, ivi compresi quelli che - di salute - ragionevolmente, non hanno problemi (e non nego certo che pure un caso tra mille di loro potrebbe finire all'altro mondo, ma numeri, statistiche, ed età li abbiamo sotto gli occhi tutti: sarebbe bene non distorcerli, e guardare ai numeri con obiettività. 1300 morti under 40 in due anni, positivi al covid, morti.... di covid? Boh, magari il covid non c'entrava un cazzo, magari - ipotesi probabilissima - ha solo accentuato gli effetti di patologie preesistenti).

Ti rispondo anche sull'altro "mantra: e no, che il vaccino non è stato testato "a sufficienza". Scusa eh, ma ti pare che i test siano esaustivi e completi sol perché effettuati su larga scala? Ma da quando? 

Edit: altra "domandina", visto che dimostri di avere certezze inoppugnabili (unite anche, consentimi di dirtelo, ad una sicumera che, per quel che ti conosco, poco ti si addice  ): quanti tra i ricoverati intubati in ospedale, e poi magari morti, oggigiorno, è vaccinato? Eh ma già, quelli non li guardiamo perché tanto, non fan numero. Dici mai che sono gli stessi con patologie pregresse? Ah, ma già, nella tua statistica quelli con patologie pregresse, rientreranno per certo.... 
Senza offesa eh, però sentire fare certi discorsi atti a mettere in luce il lato "ignorante" di chi il vaccino lo guarda con preoccupazione, a fronte dell'intellighenzia di chi dà per scontati effetti ed impatti "nulli" sulla salute, in effetti stimola la parte critica di me. E mi fa anche tanto ridere. Ripeto: vorrei avere la metà della fiducia e della sicurezza che dimostri tu ed altri qui dentro. In primis, perché vivrei senz'altro meglio , ed in secundis poiché non rientrando (detto con ragionevolezza, eh, e sperando non saltino fuori patologie che non conosco, ovviamente   ) nelle cd. "categorie a rischio" mi assumo un rischio allo stato non voluto, sotto l'effetto "vigliacco" dei nostri tanto amati politici.


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> La modalità di “incentivazione” son d’accordo che sia decisamente opinabile e molto vigliacca.
> Ritengo avrebbero dovuto renderlo obbligatorio e morta lì.


L'obbligatorietà sarebbe stata molto più onesta.
Prevedendo criteri, responsabilità e sanzioni, avrebbe evitato tutte queste inutili polemiche, i tremila talk show in televisione e i discorsi da tifoseria calcistica.
Per dire, il servizio di leva era obbligatorio, ma mica lo facevano tutti.
C'era chi veniva riformato, chi rivedibile, chi optava per l'obiezione di coscienza.
Sapevi che durava un anno, ma avevi anche l'opzione della scuola ufficiali.
Sapevi a cosa serviva e morta lì.
E lo stato ti pagava pure.
Poco, ma ti pagava.
Ecco: avrei preferito uno stato onesto, in grado di definire tutti i parametri di questa campagna vaccinale, in maniera scrupolosa e definitiva, senza che fossero i twitter alla Burioni o i discorsi alla Cazzola e anche e soprattutto alla cazzo a dominare la scena.
Ora, speriamo che finisca presto 'sta cosa che questo modo di gestire la cosa ha già frantumato qualsiasi cosa sia sotto l'ombelico.
PS Il Green Pass ha interessato studenti e lavoratori, ma si è dimenticato dei pensionati e di quelli che non hanno reddito da lavoro...
Un mio amico che è stato in Calabria quest'estate ha detto che il Green Pass non lo chiedeva nessuno e che lo guardavano male se metteva la mascherina nei negozi. Quest'Italia non la recuperi, perché non è novax, è semplicemente da anni staccata dallo stato, in cui non ripone fiducia.
Difatti il Green Pass non ha determinato una grossa crescita in percentuale dei vaccinati. Al Nord e nelle fasce interessate si sono vaccinati in gran parte ed è anche dove viene maggiormente rispettata la legge sul GP.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2021)

Ma se gli under


spleen ha detto:


> Ci sono dei mantra, ripetuti allo sfinimento ed estremamente irrazionali:
> "Il vaccino non è stato testato a sufficienza" -Però 7 miliardi di dosi fino a oggi somministrate non bastano?
> Oppure: "Lo stato si assuma la responsabilità" - Come se fosse semplice e automatico stabilire che un problema sia effetto del vaccino o meno.
> Oppure: "Bisognava testare il vaccino per anni" - E perciò per anni chiudiamo tutto in attesa di stabilire con cristallina assoluta certezza scientifica...... quello che già sappiamo. Oppure teniamo tutto aperto e ci becchiamo 2 milioni di morti anzichè 130 000
> ...


parten


spleen ha detto:


> Ci sono dei mantra, ripetuti allo sfinimento ed estremamente irrazionali:
> "Il vaccino non è stato testato a sufficienza" -Però 7 miliardi di dosi fino a oggi somministrate non bastano?
> Oppure: "Lo stato si assuma la responsabilità" - Come se fosse semplice e automatico stabilire che un problema sia effetto del vaccino o meno.
> Oppure: "Bisognava testare il vaccino per anni" - E perciò per anni chiudiamo tutto in attesa di stabilire con cristallina assoluta certezza scientifica...... quello che già sappiamo. Oppure teniamo tutto aperto e ci becchiamo 2 milioni di morti anzichè 130 000
> ...


Io sono favorevole al vaccino e non nego i morti covid, ma conosco anzi conoscevo purtroppo persone (tra cui under 40) che a seguito di patologie oncologiche ormai allo stadio terminale , ha contratto il Covid in hospice ed il decesso registrato come morte Covid. 
Il che è totalmente falso, capisci che a fronte di certi distorsioni le persone iniziano ad essere molto scettiche.


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci sono dei mantra, ripetuti allo sfinimento ed estremamente irrazionali:
> "Il vaccino non è stato testato a sufficienza" -Però 7 miliardi di dosi fino a oggi somministrate non bastano?
> Oppure: "Lo stato si assuma la responsabilità" - Come se fosse semplice e automatico stabilire che un problema sia effetto del vaccino o meno.
> Oppure: "Bisognava testare il vaccino per anni" - E perciò per anni chiudiamo tutto in attesa di stabilire con cristallina assoluta certezza scientifica...... quello che già sappiamo. Oppure teniamo tutto aperto e ci becchiamo 2 milioni di morti anzichè 130 000
> ...


Da studi e  letteratura scientifica, queste affermazioni trovano già riscontro e risposta.
Più precisamente: sì, le dosi somministrate hanno mostrato un'incidenza di casi di reazioni avverse e decessi particolarmente elevati. Attraverso il sistema di farmacovigilanza passiva, che mostra per la metodologia applicata solo in parte quanto sta avvenendo, e in seguito attraverso l'algoritmo definito dall'OMS che opera ulteriore scrematura, si è arrivata a un'incidenza di rischio più elevata della media. Il che non vuol dire che tutti siano morti (come generalmente si tende a enfatizzare nelle rispettive fazioni), ma che in percentuale rispetto ad altri vaccini qui abbiamo molti più problemi. Tutti questi dati sono ovviamente disponibili sui siti ufficiali. Puoi trovarle qui, attraverso la ricerca del nome commerciale del prodotto




__





						Banca dati europea delle segnalazioni di sospette 	reazioni avverse ai farmaci
					





					www.adrreports.eu
				



Uno stralcio di queste informazioni, seppur datate e prive di dati, sono fornite dal foglio di consenso informato che accompagna la vaccinazione. Non sono affatto negati i problemi da nessuno: non per niente la FDA in USA si è opposta alla terza dose under 65, in contrasto con Biden che l'appoggiava. Troppo elevati i rischi rispetto ai benefici nella fascia d'età non anziana.
_Lo stato si assuma la responsabilità_: e perché lo Stato? Lo stato siamo noi. A parte questo l'unica responsabilità ad ora è a carico dell'individuo che firma il foglio di consenso informato: lo scudo legale copre tutti gli altri soggetti. Da parte delle case farmaceutiche era una conditio sine qua non. Comprensibilissimo.
Ciò non deve scandalizzare: non sono gli unici prodotti proposti in autorizzazione condizionata, anche se finora sono stati commercializzati senza gli studi obbligatori sulla popolazione principalmente farmaci antitumorali e per malattie gravi.
Il Green Pass è una furbata per aggirare qualsiasi addebito. Chiaro e lampante.
_Bisognava testare il vaccino per anni_: ciò può non accadere in situazioni emergenziali, attraverso il ricorso alla CMA: Andava detto e spiegato cos'era, invece di ripetere ad libitum concetti astratti. La CMA prevede la messa in commercio di prodotti non sottoposti a tutti gli studi obbligatori: questa cosa non è negata da nessuno ed è chiara e lampante se si leggono le caratteristiche del prodotto. Per esempio, non esistono studi definitivi sulla teratogenicità. Il che vuol dire che le donne incinte che si sono vaccinate stanno testando il comportamento del prodotto. Bisognava escludere per precauzione le donne incinte? Forse, ma queste sono decisioni politiche, non più sanitarie. Il produttore ha debitamente informato la popolazione di questa cosa, non è un'informazione nascosta, se una donna incinta si vaccina sono cazzi suoi, detto brevemente.
_La tecnologia mRNA è nuova_: si studia da 10 anni, ma aveva dato dei problemi e sul promettente avrei dei dubbi, altrimenti vista la richiesta di mercato sarebbe già stata adottata per i tumori attraverso una AIC, non una CMA. Ciò è assolutamente normale: gli investimenti in ricerca comportano anni, decenni di studi, costi enormi, e le strade intraprese spesso possono risultare fallaci. Il Covid è stata l'occasione per approfittare di ingenti finanziamenti di stato per poter portare avanti con un balzo enorme queste ricerche e aprire il mercato a nuovi prodotti. Comunque vada per l'industria farmaceutica è un momento d'oro.
Detto questo, che è quello che si sa, al di là delle baggianate dette nei talk show: a noi fondamentalmente importa solo che questi vaccini definiti leaky servano allo scopo.
Che è e rimane dichiaratamente  quello di limitare la gravità del decorso della SARS (non è un'influenza! Non è un raffreddore! E' un virus  che interessa l'intestino e causa danni vascolari nei casi più gravi) nell'individuo per alcuni mesi (si stima circa quattro).
Purtroppo oltre i quattro mesi l'efficacia cala e quindi il soggetto torna ad essere esposto. Le stesse varianti determinano un calo dell'efficacia, esponendo di fatto altri individui vaccinati al rischio di sviluppare la malattia, anche nella forma che richiede ospedalizzazione.



Lostris ha detto:


> No.
> Obbligatorio come lo sono i vaccini che abbiamo fatto ai nostri figli.


Erano tutti approvati in AIC. Con la CMA non puoi agire allo stesso modo.








						Autorizzazione dei farmaci
					






					www.aifa.gov.it
				






Lostris ha detto:


> Prima non parlavo dell’obbligo anche per i bambini, ma della modalità.
> 
> Comunque, viste le notizie degli ultimi giorni, scommetto che cominceranno a creare forme di “incentivi” anche sui minori di 12 anni..


Mancano gli anziani!
Over 90 hai tasso di letalità del 27,8%, over 80 del 19,9%, over 70 del 9,20.
Crolla a 3,6 over 50, ma sotto i 30 anni è dello 0,01%, dati aggiornati al 1 settembre.
Se non si interviene in maniera assidua sulla vaccinazione e sull'assistenza agli anziani avremo sempre morti e ricoveri in gran numero.
Il Green Pass ha lasciato fuori proprio i pensionati!
Questa cosa non ha senso.
Gli under 30 sono ininfluenti a livello statistico sui dati che determinano lo stato emergenziale.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma di quasi tutto non è possibile determinare  gli effetti a lungo termine.
> Bisognerebbe avere due gruppi in cui l’unica differenza sia avere fatto la vaccinazione e non aveva fatta.


Difatti. Se elimini un gruppo avrai molte difficoltà ad attribuire gli effetti a medio/lungo termine.
Un aumento dell'incidenza dei problemi legati a malattie autoimmuni potrà essere attribuito a qualsiasi cosa.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io sono favorevole al vaccino e non nego i morti covid, ma conosco anzi conoscevo purtroppo persone (tra cui under 40) che a seguito di patologie oncologiche ormai allo stadio terminale , ha contratto il Covid in hospice ed il decesso registrato come morte Covid.
> Il che è totalmente falso, capisci che a fronte di certi distorsioni le persone iniziano ad essere molto scettiche.


Sì, questo è noto.
I dati raccolti, disponibili come aggregati, andrebbero presi con le pinze.
Ciò non esclude però che la Sars possa determinare una malattia assai grave in alcuni soggetti. Non è corretto semplicemente il dato fornito.



feather ha detto:


> Ma esattamente che responsabilità si devono assumere?
> La sento spesso questa richiesta ma non sono mai riuscito a capire di che responsabilità parlano di preciso


Per esempio, tra i tanti casi,  questa








						Pfizer condannata per gli effetti collaterali del Cabaser, il farmaco contro il Parkinson | il Salvagente
					

L'uomo, 60 anni, si è ammalato di ludopatia e ipersessualità: la Corte d'Appello ha riconosciuto la responsabilità di Pfizer che non lo aveva adeguatamente informato sui rischi del farmaco usato per curare il Parkinson. Nella nostra guida, Malati!, altri scandali simili e la lista dei farmaci...




					ilsalvagente.it
				



o questa








						Roche condannata per un farmaco contro l'acne
					

Un tribunale statunitense ha condannato il colosso farmaceutico elvetico a pagare i danni causati dal farmaco anti-acne Accutane. La giuria del tribunale del New Jersey ha riconosciuto il gruppo Roche colpevole per avvertimenti insufficienti circa gli effetti collaterali legati all'assunzione...




					www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci sono dei mantra, ripetuti allo sfinimento ed estremamente irrazionali:
> "Il vaccino non è stato testato a sufficienza" -Però 7 miliardi di dosi fino a oggi somministrate non bastano?
> Oppure: "Lo stato si assuma la responsabilità" - Come se fosse semplice e automatico stabilire che un problema sia effetto del vaccino o meno.
> Oppure: "Bisognava testare il vaccino per anni" - E perciò per anni chiudiamo tutto in attesa di stabilire con cristallina assoluta certezza scientifica...... quello che già sappiamo. Oppure teniamo tutto aperto e ci becchiamo 2 milioni di morti anzichè 130 000
> ...


Assumersi la responsabilità non vuol dire che provare la correlazione sia semplice ed automatico, significa che in quel ca so lo stato risarcisce il danno.  Semmai si deve dire che lo stato non pone come obbligatorio il vaccino covid per timore che i tribunali vengano sommersi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Assumersi la responsabilità non vuol dire che provare la correlazione sia semplice ed automatico, significa che in quel ca so lo stato risarcisce il danno.  Semmai si deve dire che lo stato non pone come obbligatorio il vaccino covid per timore che i tribunali vengano sommersi


C’è anche il fatto che gran parte della opinione pubblica si forma una opinione in merito ai risarcimenti attraverso le fiction americane che però (a parte le deformazioni a scopo drammatico) si svolgono in un contesto di sanità privata attraverso le assicurazioni che non rimborsano se non parzialmente le cure per le malattie croniche. In Italia vi è la sanità pubblica che cura tutti e quindi già si assume gran parte degli oneri e responsabilità delle malattie.


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è anche il fatto che gran parte della opinione pubblica si forma una opinione in merito ai risarcimenti attraverso le fiction americane che però (a parte le deformazioni a scopo drammatico) si svolgono in un contesto di sanità privata attraverso le assicurazioni che non rimborsano se non parzialmente le cure per le malattie croniche. In Italia vi è la sanità pubblica che cura tutti e quindi già si assume gran parte degli oneri e responsabilità delle malattie.


Non è che in quanto pubblica sia gratuita, però.  E soprattutto la gratuità non copre dai rimborsi.


----------



## Vera (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> L'obbligatorietà sarebbe stata molto più onesta.
> Prevedendo criteri, responsabilità e sanzioni, avrebbe evitato tutte queste inutili polemiche, i tremila talk show in televisione e i discorsi da tifoseria calcistica.
> Per dire, il servizio di leva era obbligatorio, ma mica lo facevano tutti.
> C'era chi veniva riformato, chi rivedibile, chi optava per l'obiezione di coscienza.
> ...


Io ho girato il sud Italia quest'estate e mi hanno sempre chiesto il GP.


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è anche il fatto che gran parte della opinione pubblica si forma una opinione in merito ai risarcimenti attraverso le fiction americane che però (a parte le deformazioni a scopo drammatico) si svolgono in un contesto di sanità privata attraverso le assicurazioni che non rimborsano se non parzialmente le cure per le malattie croniche. In Italia vi è la sanità pubblica che cura tutti e quindi già si assume gran parte degli oneri e responsabilità delle malattie.


Eh no in questo caso no, per questo sono cosi cauti nell'imporre l'obbligo


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Da studi e  letteratura scientifica, queste affermazioni trovano già riscontro e risposta.
> Più precisamente: sì, le dosi somministrate hanno mostrato un'incidenza di casi di reazioni avverse e decessi particolarmente elevati. Attraverso il sistema di farmacovigilanza passiva, che mostra per la metodologia applicata solo in parte quanto sta avvenendo, e in seguito attraverso l'algoritmo definito dall'OMS che opera ulteriore scrematura, si è arrivata a un'incidenza di rischio più elevata della media. Il che non vuol dire che tutti siano morti (come generalmente si tende a enfatizzare nelle rispettive fazioni), ma che in percentuale rispetto ad altri vaccini qui abbiamo molti più problemi. Tutti questi dati sono ovviamente disponibili sui siti ufficiali. Puoi trovarle qui, attraverso la ricerca del nome commerciale del prodotto
> 
> 
> ...


Forse non mi sono spiegato, con le mie affermazioni ho inteso semplicemente smontare quello che la vulgata no vax si riempie la bocca senza minimamente informarsi e riflettere su dati di fatto. Con questo non intendo dire che alcune persone che scelgono di non vaccinarsi non lo facciano per motivi concreti, intendo dire che la maggior parte di quelli che non lo fanno lo fanno per motivi sbagliati o peggio, ridicoli.

Le cose hanno una loro ragione di essere così come sono perché se si fa una statistica sui grandi numeri è chiaro, per me, che il vaccino costituisca al momento l’unica possibilità di limitare i danni e di ripartenza sociale ed economica. Del resto, se qualcuno ha una formula alternativa e credibile lo può pure scrivere qui, sono rimasto in attesa molto tempo che qualcuno mi spiegasse come uscirne altrimenti.

Il vaccino ha dei rischi, certo che li ha, lo ho sempre saputo; l’utilizzo ci metterà di fronte ad altre problematiche? Certo, anche questo l’ho sempre saputo. L’esperienza si farà per la maggior parte sul campo, ma c’erano delle alternative valide?

Non esiste nessun prodotto di consumo di massa che non abbia rischi di utilizzo, pensi che guidando la tua automobile tu non ne corra, per dei deficit progettuali? Eppure non vedo persone che scendano in piazza per protestare sui richiami che la casa automobilistica di turno ha affrontato, ad esempio, saltando sui limiti di inquinamento, (e ogni anno milioni di persone muoiono per problemi respiratori legati a questo!).

Vivere comporta dei rischi e anche assumersi delle responsabilità, individualmente anche. Se tu hai delle buone ragioni per non fare il vaccino, come hai spiegato, io lo capisco. A me però, fanno anche un po’ schifo altre persone, che al limite estremo della reticenza mandano avanti gli altri per vedere quello che succede.

Oppure di cosa parliamo? Dell’ informazione? Di quel signore di 44 anni che terrorizzato e con la saturazione a 88 si è presentato al pronto soccorso di un ospedale della mia zona terrorizzato, chiedendo agli infermieri: –Non mi farete il vaccino adesso, vero? – Ed è adesso sospeso tra la vita e la morte intubato? (Caso vero conosciuto per il fatto che mia figlia lavora in sanità).

Oppure di miei conoscenti, no vax acclamati, discutendo con i quali, un signore, una comune conoscenza si sarebbe ammalato alla tiroide per via del vaccino. Volendo evidentemente ignorare del tutto che il problema si era presentato ben prima….

Prima del vaccino la gente si ammalava e moriva esattamente nella stessa maniera, ora ci avremo pure la banda di cazzoni che senza la minima cognizione di causa, per pura ipotesi, collegheranno tutto al vaccino. Comodo no?


----------



## Lara3 (24 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma guarda, non mi piace molto ragionare "per spaccati" perché li trovo molto parziali. Ma comunque, se lo devo fare (e pur sapendo che i morti ci sono eccome) ti dico che le persone attorno a me che lo hanno avuto (mi limito ovviamente a quelle con tampone positivo) hanno avuto da un pò di mal di ossa (pochissimo eh, come il fotografo, che a dire il vero se ne è accorto a posteriori con sierologico), a una leggera perdita di gusto e olfatto (il mio ex), a tosse insistente (una mia amica), a una brutta influenza (un mio amico, trentenne, con qualche complicanza pregressa).
> 
> In compenso, sempre attorno a me, diversi casi di "febbrone" post vaccino, debolezza diffusa, un amico che - sarà un caso eh, per carità - sanissimo che dopo qualche giorno dal vaccino ha avuto preoccupantissimi giramenti di testa con perdita di equilibrio, con tanto di necessità di tac e risonanze magnetiche e formazione di un rigonfiamento sul collo, abbastanza inquietante. Strano, eh? Nessuno sa e saprà mai a cosa è stato dovuto, per fortuna piano piano è andato a posto (si è pigliato una bella bombardata di uno psicofarmaco antiepilettico per rimettere a posto l'equilibrio, pensa te   ), ma l'ho visto nel mentre che stava malissimo. E via.... sarà stato "un caso" .
> 
> ...


Come sta adesso il tuo amico con le vertigini post vaccino ? 
E per il rigonfiamento sul collo ha avuto poi una spiegazione ? 
Sparito il rigonfiamento ?


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io ho girato il sud Italia quest'estate e mi hanno sempre chiesto il GP.


Dipende. Bovalino non è Tropea. Settimana prossima gli chiedo la località.
In Corsica nessuno mi ha mai chiesto niente.
Siamo usciti anche la sera per locali, anche molto affollati e con musica dal vivo.
Serate danzanti, cene etc.



Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è anche il fatto che gran parte della opinione pubblica si forma una opinione in merito ai risarcimenti attraverso le fiction americane che però (a parte le deformazioni a scopo drammatico) si svolgono in un contesto di sanità privata attraverso le assicurazioni che non rimborsano se non parzialmente le cure per le malattie croniche. In Italia vi è la sanità pubblica che cura tutti e quindi già si assume gran parte degli oneri e responsabilità delle malattie.


Hai provato a prenotare una visita dal cardiologo, ultimamente?
Un esempio a caso....
Scusami se insisto (come tutti).



Foglia ha detto:


> Non è che in quanto pubblica sia gratuita, però.  E soprattutto la gratuità non copre dai rimborsi.


Esattamente.
In caso di decesso per esempio.
O reazione invalidante per il lavoro, con malattia che prevede decurtazione dello stipendio per i dipendenti a contratto, per dire.
Lo stesso SSN prevede il pagamento dei ticket...
Nessun esame diagnostico è totalmente gratuito come i farmaci, eccetto gli esenti per patologie specifiche.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Hai provato a prenotare una visita dal cardiologo, ultimamente?
> Un esempio a caso....
> Scusami se insisto (come tutti).


Perché questo esempio ?
Cosa succede ?


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Come sta adesso il tuo amico con le vertigini post vaccino ?
> E per il rigonfiamento sul collo ha avuto poi una spiegazione ?
> Sparito il rigonfiamento ?


Sta meglio, ma ha passato parecchi giorni tra ospedali, e il non riuscire quasi a stare in piedi. Il rigonfiamento è pressoché sparito, temevano un tumore, ma da tac e risonanza non è risultato niente.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sta meglio, ma ha passato parecchi giorni tra ospedali, e il non riuscire quasi a stare in piedi. Il rigonfiamento è pressoché sparito, temevano un tumore, ma da tac e risonanza non è risultato niente.


Presumo che abbia fatto la notifica degli effetti collaterali . 
Da voi la notifica la possono fare solo i medici ?
Sai che vaccino aveva fatto ?
Grazie


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Presumo che abbia fatto la notifica degli effetti collaterali .
> Da voi la notifica la possono fare solo i medici ?
> Sai che vaccino aveva fatto ?
> Grazie


aveva fatto pfizer, passati 4-5 giorni è capitata questa cosa. Sul resto non ti so rispondere, so per certo che in P.S. aveva segnalato la cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato, con le mie affermazioni ho inteso semplicemente smontare quello che la vulgata no vax si riempie la bocca senza minimamente informarsi e riflettere su dati di fatto. Con questo non intendo dire che alcune persone che scelgono di non vaccinarsi non lo facciano per motivi concreti, intendo dire che la maggior parte di quelli che non lo fanno lo fanno per motivi sbagliati o peggio, ridicoli.
> 
> Le cose hanno una loro ragione di essere così come sono perché se si fa una statistica sui grandi numeri è chiaro, per me, che il vaccino costituisca al momento l’unica possibilità di limitare i danni e di ripartenza sociale ed economica. Del resto, se qualcuno ha una formula alternativa e credibile lo può pure scrivere qui, sono rimasto in attesa molto tempo che qualcuno mi spiegasse come uscirne altrimenti.
> 
> ...


Ripeto e non vale anche in molti casi di covid? 
Persone che sarebbero comunque morte anche senza il covid 
Sicuramente c’è molta diffidenza e si tende a negare morti ecc ecc ma anche chi è favorevole a questo vaccino tende a negare le conseguenze che alcuni hanno avuto e soprattutto a sottovalutare i possibili effetti collaterali nel tempo


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

[


spleen ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato, con le mie affermazioni ho inteso semplicemente smontare quello che la vulgata no vax si riempie la bocca senza minimamente informarsi e riflettere su dati di fatto. Con questo non intendo dire che alcune persone che scelgono di non vaccinarsi non lo facciano per motivi concreti, intendo dire che la maggior parte di quelli che non lo fanno lo fanno per motivi sbagliati o peggio, ridicoli.
> 
> Le cose hanno una loro ragione di essere così come sono perché se si fa una statistica sui grandi numeri è chiaro, per me, che il vaccino costituisca al momento l’unica possibilità di limitare i danni e di ripartenza sociale ed economica. Del resto, se qualcuno ha una formula alternativa e credibile lo può pure scrivere qui, sono rimasto in attesa molto tempo che qualcuno mi spiegasse come uscirne altrimenti.
> 
> ...


Spleen, la mia opinione è che in una cristalleria ci si debba muovere non da elefanti, mai.
La gestione è paragonabile a quella di un brontosauro in una cristalleria, perché ha usato la coercizione, gli insulti, la manipolazione delle informazioni e il fanatismo per portare avanti un programma che andava secondo me gestito cum grano salis,. non con metodi da Stasi.
Di quello che pensa la gente mi interessa zero, ma quello che dice è quello che le arriva in un clima di scontro, di sfiducia e di scientismo da salotto televisivo portato avanti da personaggi inadeguati allo scopo.
Questo non doveva accadere, ma le responsabilità non sono del popolo, ma di chi non lo ha saputo governare.
Mi spiego: in qualsiasi riunione se tutti urlano e litigano, la colpa non è delle persone, ma principalmente del moderatore che non sa fare il suo mestiere. O che ha interesse affinché tutti litigano (da noi capitò con un amministratore disonesto di condominio, per dire).
Io ti ho riportato le informazioni della letteratura scientifica, quelle a disposizione di tutti e comprensibili da chi ha una cultura media, non le interpretazioni dei mass media.
Su quelle chi governa dovrebbe fare valutazioni e considerazioni.
Se il Fatto Quotidiano oggi mi esce con la notizia di 1 caso su 1000 ragazzi di miocarditi, di chi è la colpa se si registrano questi numeri?
Del novax, del provax, del Covid? Di Cecchi Paone che dice che la miocardite è una cazzata da cui si guarisce subito (nei casi gravi si arriva al pace maker)?
Si è sempre saputo benissimo che under 30 il vaccino non è vantaggioso, lo dissi io a suo tempo, è la conclusione di diversi studi, è la conclusione accettata da tutti i ricercatori che non hanno interessi conflittuali tali da determinare una risposta differente.
Se la politica decide di procedere a vaccinare ugualmente fasce in cui il vantaggio è inferiore al rischio, le responsabilità sono solo della politica. Dal PD alla Lega, indifferentemente. Però così si fa solo caciara sulla pelle delle persona, il cui obiettivo condiviso resta solo in realtà quello di uscire da questa storia in salute. Vivi.


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Presumo che abbia fatto la notifica degli effetti collaterali .
> Da voi la notifica la possono fare solo i medici ?
> Sai che vaccino aveva fatto ?
> Grazie


La dovrebbero fare i medici, che però tra tante scartoffie a cui sono costretti dovrebbero perdere tempo anche dietro a questa e così nella maggior parte dei casi glissano. E li capisco anche.


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Presumo che abbia fatto la notifica degli effetti collaterali .
> Da voi la notifica la possono fare solo i medici ?
> Sai che vaccino aveva fatto ?
> Grazie


Comunque in quanto a report effetti avversi siamo tra i primi. Questo dal sito dell'EMA. 
Nulla di più assolutamente ufficiale, eh.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto e non vale anche in molti casi di covid?
> Persone che sarebbero comunque morte anche senza il covid
> Sicuramente c’è molta diffidenza e si tende a negare morti ecc ecc ma anche chi è favorevole a questo vaccino tende a negare le conseguenze che alcuni hanno avuto e soprattutto a sottovalutare i possibili effetti collaterali nel tempo


Sempre dal sito dell'Ema. Che non nega e non ha mai negato l'esistenza delle reazioni avverse.

Mi dovete perdonare se metto sempre schemi e fonti, ma è un riflesso del mio lavoro...
C'è gente che mi scrive se sbaglio a indicare la classificazione di un uccellino mettendo quella ante l'aggiornamento del 2012...
Devo limitare il più possibile gli errori... Quindi ho da sempre un approccio... così....


----------



## ivanl (24 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sta meglio, ma ha passato parecchi giorni tra ospedali, e il non riuscire quasi a stare in piedi. Il rigonfiamento è pressoché sparito, temevano un tumore, ma da tac e risonanza non è risultato niente.


Linfonodo ingrossato, e' successo anche ad un mio conoscente, ma sotto l'ascella. Andato via da solo, ma c'e' voluto una settimana


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

Nessuno nega le possibili reazioni avverse di qualsiasi vaccino da quando esiste la vaccinazione. (Vediamo anche di quale portata però..  perché si parla di febbre e sfoghi e poco più)

Il punto è che ridendo e scherzando ieri sono morti 64 di covid (sessantaquattro)

E c'è nemmeno chi se ne accorge,  per star dietro ai rischi di un pò di febbre e un po di bruciore qua e là



Skorpio ha detto:


> Nessuno nega le possibili reazioni avverse di qualsiasi vaccino da quando esiste la vaccinazione. (*Vediamo anche di quale portata però..  perché si parla di febbre e sfoghi e poco più)*


Alla faccia del nessuno nega. Manco hai letto lo schema dell'Ema che ho messo sopra...
(se vai alla pagina trovi tutto il resto)
E neppure il consenso di quando ti sei vaccinato (quello dove dice che 1 su 10 hanno quelle reazioni lì, ma poi c'è anche  scritto che 1 su 100 etc , 1 su 1000 etc)...
Si muore anche... per dire.
Skorpio, almeno se si deve discutere partiamo dai dati disponibili e ufficiali, non dalle opinioni...
Meglio a questo punto dire: non me ne frega nulla delle reazioni avverse altrui perché io non le ho avute. Più onesto.
Che è l'atteggiamento di tutti, eh.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Il punto è che ridendo e scherzando ieri sono morti 64 di covid (sessantaquattro)


Di tumore ne muoiono in media 82 ogni giorno.

Ma attenzione: guardate l'effetto del lockdown e dello stato di crisi iniziale del 2020 su tutte le patologie (dati ISTAT):


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Alla faccia del nessuno nega. Manco hai letto lo schema dell'Ema che ho messo sopra...
> (se vai alla pagina trovi tutto il resto)
> E neppure il consenso di quando ti sei vaccinato (quello dove dice che 1 su 10 hanno quelle reazioni lì, ma poi c'è anche  scritto che 1 su 100 etc , 1 su 1000 etc)...
> Si muore anche... per dire.
> ...


Danny io ho capito che ti affidi molto a queste tabelle
Oltre che a quello che dice tua moglie 

A me interessano ANCHE questi dati ufficiali 
64 morti ieri

Parliamo di questi, perché a me alle tabelline non mi riesce aggrapparmi

Ma se leggo 64 morti (ieri) una riflessione la faccio, oltre 1000 tabelline 

Trovami nelle tabelle che hai pubblicato 64 morti in Italia al giorno da quando hanno iniziato le vaccinazioni e poi si può ragionare.


Come ho già scritto,  questi dati che pubblichi con commovente costanza,  sono per me PURA accademia di fronte a 64 morti (ieri)

64 lo ripeto

E tra 4 ore scrivo qui quanti morti ci sono stati oggi, per capire quanto impari è il confronto con le tue tabelline


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Danny io ho capito che ti affidi molto a queste tabelle
> Oltre che a quello che dice tua moglie
> 
> A me interessano ANCHE questi dati ufficiali
> ...


Skorpio, dimmi qualcosa su quei 64 morti (che poi sarebbero 55 media settimanale). Età? Patologie pregresse? Terapie? Concomitanza di altri fattori che hanno favorito il decesso? Hai un numerino, ma oltre a questo?
Che cosa ti devo dire io, se non che è un dato aggregato su cui non si può fare alcun commento perché è solo un numero?
L'unica cosa che posso dirti è che lo stesso giorno dell'anno scorso erano 18. Che cosa è cambiato? Che i morti l'anno scorso erano soprattutto concentrati al nord, oggi li hai in tutta Italia, il virus è ormai diffuso ovunque, come era logico aspettarsi e come da previsioni. E che il diagramma dei decessi è questo sotto. E che se davvero i vaccini non danno copertura oltre i quattro mesi e le varianti selezionate attuali ne hanno ridotto l'efficacia della vaccinazione dopo il 25 ottobre rivedremo la curva dell'anno scorso, dalla quale vanno dedotti solo tutti quelli che hanno gli anticorpi post Covid (numero imprecisato) e la vaccinazione più recente (a parte che usare il termine tabelline per i dati elaborati da Ema mi farebbe desistere dal continuare il confronto, ma tant'è):


----------



## Carola (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Danny io ho capito che ti affidi molto a queste tabelle
> Oltre che a quello che dice tua moglie
> 
> A me interessano ANCHE questi dati ufficiali
> ...


Penso  come te
Io mi fido della scienza ma soptutto dei medici e ancora di più di quelli che sono stati e sono lo a combattere il covid
A luglio il ragazzo della ferramenta dove vado e stato colpito da covid non era vaccinato si e fatto un mese con ossigeno febbre che non scendeva e ha avuto paura di nn farcela 

era in reparto da mio zio combinazione

le reazioni avverse ci sono per qualsiasi vaccino come perle medicine così come  per la pillola anticoncezionale

a novembre noi faremo la prima convention post covid a Roma
Solo chi vaccinaro potrà partecipare e quei pochi che nella mia azienda non lo sono sono già insorti 
Per me invece è corretto così 

tra altro il mio collega che è contro fuma ebeve da buon Veneto ma di quello non si preoccupa e si prende la sua bella dose di statine x le quali ci sono ovviamente tutta una serie di controindicazioni


----------



## Carola (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, dimmi qualcosa su quei 64 morti (che poi sarebbero 55 media settimanale). Età? Patologie pregresse? Terapie? Concomitanza di altri fattori che hanno favorito il decesso? Hai un numerino, ma oltre a questo?
> Che cosa ti devo dire io, se non che è un dato aggregato su cui non si può fare alcun commento perché è solo un numero?
> L'unica cosa che posso dirti è che lo stesso giorno dell'anno scorso erano 18. Che cosa è cambiato? Che i morti l'anno scorso erano soprattutto concentrati al nord, oggi li hai in tutta Italia, il virus è ormai diffuso ovunque, come era logico aspettarsi e come da previsioni. E che il diagramma dei decessi è questo sotto. E che se davvero i vaccini non danno copertura oltre i quattro mesi e le varianti selezionate attuali ne hanno ridotto l'efficacia della vaccinazione dopo il 25 ottobre rivedremo la curva dell'anno scorso, dalla quale vanno dedotti solo tutti quelli che hanno gli anticorpi post Covid (numero imprecisato) e la vaccinazione più recente (a parte che usare il termine tabelline per i dati elaborati da Ema mi farebbe desistere dal continuare il confronto, ma tant'è):View attachment 9633


 Danny io mio amico nn aveva patologie pregresse ed è mancato a 46 anni appena fatti 

perché non vi fidate della scienza me lo spiegate x favore ?


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Quello che voglio dire è che... speriamo che dal 25 ottobre in poi non si veda la curva dell'anno scorso.
Ci sono probabilità che non accada, in teoria, perché resta ignoto il numero delle persone che hanno contratto il virus e quindi ora godono di memoria cellulare o di anticorpi. Questa farà la differenza.
Ma non è prevedibile, non essendoci il dato.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, dimmi qualcosa su quei 64 morti (che poi sarebbero 55, eh). Età? Patologie pregresse? Terapie? Concomitanza di altri fattori che hanno favorito il decesso? Hai un numerino, ma oltre a questo?
> Che cosa ti devo dire io, se non che è un dato aggregato su cui non si può fare alcun commento perché è solo un numero?
> L'unica cosa che posso dirti è che lo stesso giorno dell'anno scorso erano 18. Che cosa è cambiato? Che i morti l'anno scorso erano soprattutto concentrati al nord, oggi li hai in tutta Italia, il virus è ormai diffuso ovunque, come era logico aspettarsi e come da previsioni. E che il diagramma dei decessi è questo sotto. E che se davvero i vaccini non danno copertura oltre i quattro mesi e le varianti selezionate attuali ne hanno ridotto l'efficacia della vaccinazione dopo il 25 ottobre rivedremo la curva dell'anno scorso, dalla quale vanno dedotti solo tutti quelli che hanno gli anticorpi post Covid (numero imprecisato) e la vaccinazione più recente (a parte che usare il termine tabelline per i dati elaborati da Ema mi farebbe desistere dal continuare il confronto, ma tant'è):View attachment 9633


Tu devi trovare quel numero sulle tue tabelline 

E poi puoi ragionare con me.

Oppure vogliamo paragonare un morto a uno che ha avuto 2 ore di bruciaculo?

Perché c'è pure chi osa arrivare anche a questo,  che il suo culino che può bruciare per due ore vale più di un morto

E finiamola con questa storia delle malattie pregresse. 

Si può dire la stessa cosa di chi si vaccina e sta a letto una settimana tutto troncato:
Vuol dire ch'era già mezzo marcio dapprima!


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Penso  come te
> Io mi fido della scienza ma soptutto dei medici e ancora di più di quelli che sono stati e sono lo a combattere il covid
> A luglio il ragazzo della ferramenta dove vado e stato colpito da covid non era vaccinato si e fatto un mese con ossigeno febbre che non scendeva e ha avuto paura di nn farcela
> 
> ...


Io ho testimonianze innumerevoli

E non di vecchietti novantenni mezzi marci

Ieri parlavo con un produttore emiliano 40 anni sarà alto 2 metri, un omone che scoppia di salute a vederlo
Spaccone anche,  col fare un pò guascone 

Ma ha avuto la malattia quella grossa, e pur non essendo stato in ospedale, è stato a casa quasi 2 mesi

"Chi non si vuol vaccinare è soltanto perché IGNORA cosa vuol dire ammalarsi appena seriamente,  altrimenti non avrebbe alcun dubbio"

Così mi ha detto


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu devi trovare quel numero sulle tue *tabelline*
> 
> E poi puoi ragionare con me.
> 
> ...


Rinuncio.
Sei l'antiscienza per definizione.
Buttati in politica che con i parametri richiesti oggi hai la stoffa, M5S o Lega.
Ne hai pure la capacità oratoria.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> aveva fatto pfizer, passati 4-5 giorni è capitata questa cosa. Sul resto non ti so rispondere, so per certo che in P.S. aveva segnalato la cosa.


Grazie


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Rinuncio.
> Sei l'antiscienza per definizione.
> Buttati in politica che con i parametri richiesti oggi hai la stoffa.
> Ne hai pure la capacità oratoria.


È meglio che rinunci

Perché lo sai da te che le tue tabelline di merda non possono minimamente sostenere una ecatombe quotidiana come quella nella.quale siamo immersi da mesi

Che poi.. sappiamo che c'è quello che il suo culino brucia oh.. e lo devono risarcire per 6 ore di brucia colo

O quella che dopo il vaccino ha la febbre poverina.. e gli gonfiano pure le caviglie eh..

E chi gliele paga le caviglie gonfie povera stella.. che non può andare a cena fuori il sabato sera

A me sai una cosa.. Danny?

Questa umanità mi fa vomitare

Questa umanità che ha tutto ed e piena di tutto, e si lagna di tutto.

Schifo. Da ammazzarli tutti senza pietà

Mentre in molti posti del mondo si lotta per un bicchiere d'acqua marcia.

E qui abbiamo tutto e si fa gli stinfi e quello no, e quello va testato, e quello io sono libero, e quello chi l'ha detto io non lo prendo eh

Ma vaffanculo!

Affogheremo nella nostra opulenza di merda

Stiamo già affogando nella nostra opulenza,  nel nostro vuoto totale,  aggrappati alle tabelline


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Per esempio, tra i tanti casi, questa


Quindi vorresti che la Pfizer scrivesse meglio il foglietto illustrativo del vaccino dicendo che puoi crepare?
O che, nel caso si scopra che il vaccino ti fa morire orribilmente tra 10 anni paghi tipo 500.000 euro a tre miliardi di persone?
Se invece è lo stato che deve rimborsare no ti devo spiegare che i soldi dei rimborsi vengono raccolti con le tasse..

Scusa il tono, m'è uscito più acido del previsto ma davvero non capisco esattamente chi dovrebbe pagare cosa e come


----------



## ologramma (24 Settembre 2021)

sempre con queste cose , ricordate le tre iniezioni al petto che ci facevano durante la naia?
Nel mio paese c'è un ragazzo che è rimasto lesionato nei comportamenti , ci hanno mai avvertito degli effetti collaterali?
manco per la capa , ora si pretende ch eil vaccino non abbia qualche effetto  anche se si puo morire , la grande inoculazione  di massa lo si definisce sicuro anche se qualcuno ne ha qualche effeto spesso superficiale  , ma una minoranza ridotta lo subisce seriamente .
prima ne parlavano tutti ora mi sembra che tutto tace


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> lo sai da te che le tue tabelline di merda non possono minimamente sostenere una ecatombe quotidiana come quella nella.quale siamo immersi da mesi
> 
> *Questa umanità mi fa vomitare*
> 
> ...


Sei fuori Skorpio, sinceramente.
Riprenditi un po' che questo post che hai scritto non ha proprio senso.


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre con queste cose , ricordate le tre iniezioni al petto che ci facevano durante la naia?
> Nel mio paese c'è un ragazzo che è rimasto lesionato nei comportamenti , ci hanno mai avvertito degli effetti collaterali?
> manco per la capa , ora si pretende ch eil vaccino non abbia qualche effetto  anche se si puo morire , la grande inoculazione  di massa lo si definisce sicuro anche se qualcuno ne ha qualche effeto spesso superficiale  , ma una minoranza ridotta lo subisce seriamente .
> prima ne parlavano tutti ora mi sembra che tutto tace


Sui vaccini militari, in tempi recenti, ci furono anche delle cause e delle inchieste con relative condanne.








						Vaccini mortali ai militari, due sentenze condannano lo Stato
					

Il Tar del Friuli e la Corte d'appello di Lecce riconoscono le responabilità dei ministeri della Difesa e della Salute nei casi di morti sospette denunc…




					www.repubblica.it


----------



## ologramma (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sui vaccini militari, in tempi recenti, ci furono anche delle cause e delle inchieste con relative condanne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io ti parlo di quando ,secoli fa ,l'ho fatto io il militare


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io ti parlo di quando ,secoli fa ,l'ho fatto io il militare


Sì, ricordo le vaccinazioni di allora. Lo spettro di quella nel petto.


----------



## ologramma (24 Settembre 2021)

fortuna che io ne feci solo una , ero raccomandato e sgattaiolai sempre nei richiami


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sei fuori Skorpio, sinceramente.
> Riprenditi un po' che questo post che hai scritto non ha proprio senso.


Ha sicuramente  un senso che non può essere colto da chi ha la tua visione.

E non è detto che sia un male non cogliere


----------



## Vera (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Alla faccia del nessuno nega. Manco hai letto lo schema dell'Ema che ho messo sopra...
> (se vai alla pagina trovi tutto il resto)
> E neppure il consenso di quando ti sei vaccinato (quello dove dice che 1 su 10 hanno quelle reazioni lì, ma poi c'è anche  scritto che 1 su 100 etc , 1 su 1000 etc)...
> Si muore anche... per dire.
> ...


Un po' come chi dice "chi se ne frega del Covid tanto ho testato che mi viene, al limite, solo un po' di febbre".


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu devi trovare quel numero sulle tue tabelline
> 
> E poi puoi ragionare con me.
> 
> ...


Appunto come si dice adesso per il vaccino lo si poteva dire anche prima per il covid. Invece se muori dopo il vaccino avevi malattie pregresse e il motivo della morte è quello. 
se muori di covid con malattie pregresse sei morto di covid. Se non ti stona questo?
Al di là che per fortuna il numero di morti è imparagonabile 
Dopodiché il fatto che l’anno scorso stesso periodo c’erano meno morti di quest’anno non mi fa stare tranquilla


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ha sicuramente  un senso che non può essere colto da chi ha la tua visione.


Quindi chi è provax è un assassino o uno squadrista  che si nasconde dietro la facciata dell'uomo perbene che dice di vaccinarsi per gli altri, ma poi alla fine li odia tanto che li vorrebbe morti?
Conosco la tua innata capacità di dissimulare quello che scrivi, ma "DA AMMAZZARLI SENZA PIETA" è incommentabile.
Rettifico: altro che Lega, tu stavi da dio nel PNF.
A te non frega niente di chi crepa. Li usi solo per portare il discorso a tuo vantaggio.


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi vorresti che la Pfizer scrivesse meglio il foglietto illustrativo del vaccino dicendo che puoi crepare?
> O che, nel caso si scopra che il vaccino ti fa morire orribilmente tra 10 anni paghi tipo 500.000 euro a tre miliardi di persone?
> Se invece è lo stato che deve rimborsare no ti devo spiegare che i soldi dei rimborsi vengono raccolti con le tasse..
> 
> Scusa il tono, m'è uscito più acido del previsto ma davvero non capisco esattamente chi dovrebbe pagare cosa e come


diciamo che dopo 7 miliardi o quelli che sono di dosi somministrate, con una farmacovigilanza adeguata, sul foglietto ci sarebbero scritte le intolleranze che rendono sconsigliabile quel vaccino ad un gruppo X di persone.   il che risolverebbe tutta sta tarantella


----------



## ologramma (24 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto come si dice adesso per il vaccino lo si poteva dire anche prima per il covid. Invece se muori dopo il vaccino avevi malattie pregresse e il motivo della morte è quello.
> se muori di covid con malattie pregresse sei morto di covid. Se non ti stona questo?
> Al di là che per fortuna il numero di morti è imparagonabile
> Dopodiché il fatto che l’anno scorso stesso periodo c’erano meno morti di quest’anno non mi fa stare tranquilla


guarda il totale dei morti in italia , l'anno2019 si avvicinavano a 500 mila l'altro anno 2020 , 700 mila compresi quelli morti per covid , vediamo questo anno quanti saranno dopo i vaccini, intendo quelli che muoiono normalmente  e questi di covid


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Un po' come chi dice "chi se ne frega del Covid tanto ho testato che mi viene, al limite, solo un po' di febbre".


Più o meno sì.
Il Covid è una malattia, anche se in una minima percentuale, potenzialmente pericolosa, con indici elevati di letalità nelle fasce della popolazione più anziane.
Le tabelline che ho pubblicato mostrano il Covid come seconda causa di morte, non per niente.
Pertanto va affrontata per tempo, con assistenza immediata, eventuali cure se possibile, in maniera da limitare il più possibile il numero di pazienti che vanno in ospedale. Dispiace dirlo, ma quando si arriva all'intubazione si ha solo una possibilità su due di sopravvivere.
Allo stato attuale noi non abbiamo risolto il problema. Questa è la conclusione che voglio portare.


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che dopo 7 miliardi o quelli che sono di dosi somministrate, con una farmacovigilanza adeguata, sul foglietto ci sarebbero scritte le intolleranze che rendono sconsigliabile quel vaccino ad un gruppo X di persone.   il che risolverebbe tutta sta tarantella


Esatto.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto come si dice adesso per il vaccino lo si poteva dire anche prima per il covid. Invece se muori dopo il vaccino avevi malattie pregresse e il motivo della morte è quello.
> se muori di covid con malattie pregresse sei morto di covid. Se non ti stona questo?
> Al di là che per fortuna il numero di morti è imparagonabile
> Dopodiché il fatto che l’anno scorso stesso periodo c’erano meno morti di quest’anno non mi fa stare tranquilla


Ma che i dati siano presentati male lo so da me

Ma io non facevo un discorso di accademia statistica


----------



## Vera (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Più o meno sì.
> Il Covid è una malattia, anche se in una minima percentuale, potenzialmente pericolosa, con indici elevati di letalità nelle fasce della popolazione più anziane.
> Le tabelline che ho pubblicato mostrano il Covid come seconda causa di morte, non per niente.
> Pertanto va affrontata per tempo, con assistenza immediata, eventuali cure se possibile, in maniera da limitare il più possibile il numero di pazienti che vanno in ospedale. Dispiace dirlo, ma quando si arriva all'intubazione si ha solo una possibilità su due di sopravvivere.
> Allo stato attuale noi non abbiamo risolto il problema. Questa è la conclusione che voglio portare.


Lo so bene, purtroppo.


----------



## ologramma (24 Settembre 2021)

sapete che quella che lo ha inventato o trovato sto vaccino , intervista  ha detto quando saremmo tuti intendeva nel mondo , saremo vaccinati potremo dire che si ha una normale influenza


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> guarda il totale dei morti in italia , l'anno2019 si avvicinavano a 500 mila l'altro anno 2020 , 700 mila compresi quelli morti per covid , vediamo questo anno quanti saranno dopo i vaccini, intendo quelli che muoiono normalmente  e questi di covid


L'anno scorso abbiamo avuto un incremento al nord per tutte le malattie, tra l'altro.
Diciamo che una gran parte della popolazione anziana con malattie pregresse e fragile è stata falciata.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> guarda il totale dei morti in italia , l'anno2019 si avvicinavano a 500 mila l'altro anno 2020 , 700 mila compresi quelli morti per covid , vediamo questo anno quanti saranno dopo i vaccini, intendo quelli che muoiono normalmente  e questi di covid


Direi che nulla c’entra con quello che ho scritto .


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che i dati siano presentati male lo so da me
> 
> Ma io non facevo un discorso di accademia statistica


Nemmeno io 
Non ne ho le competenze 
Ma non ammettere che qualcosa non torna in quello che dicono i sembra negare la realtà 
Esattamente come non ammettere che si usano due pesi e due misure 
Hai sentito o letto qualcuno che evidenzia che i morti a parità dell’anno scorso senza vaccino sono aumentati e non diminuiti? Può essere indicativo di nulla ma una corretta informazione non sarebbe male


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi chi è provax è un assassino o uno squadrista  che si nasconde dietro la facciata dell'uomo perbene che dice di vaccinarsi per gli altri, ma poi alla fine li odia tanto che li vorrebbe morti?
> Conosco la tua innata capacità di dissimulare quello che scrivi, ma "DA AMMAZZARLI SENZA PIETA" è incommentabile.
> Rettifico: altro che Lega, tu stavi da dio nel PNF.
> A te non frega niente di chi crepa. Li usi solo per portare il discorso a tuo vantaggio.


Quindi 
chi non sa godere e riconoscere i privilegi Di vivere nel mondo occidentale,  mentre 3/4 del mondo rantolano nel fango, secondo me è  da ammazzare senza pietà 

Ma questo lo pensavo da ben prima che nascesse il covid.

Ma a ammazzarli gli faresti solo un favore perché è solo gente che soffre 

E se lo trovi incommentabile pazienza. È il.mio pensiero

Siamo in un paese libero no?


----------



## ologramma (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> L'anno scorso abbiamo avuto un incremento al nord per tutte le malattie, tra l'altro.
> Diciamo che una gran parte della popolazione anziana con malattie pregresse e fragile è stata falciata.


dai che ho avuto amici e conoscenti che sono morti di covid , qualcuno aveva patologie come tumori ma altri niente  , e altri ne sono usciti con problemi , il mio barbiere positivo  ha avuto lesione leggera ai polmoni , per fortuna , ora , dietro consiglio del dottore  perchè lui gli aveva chiesto cosa fare per stare meglio aveva fiato corto , gli ha consigliato di camminare  e lui ora è un anno che si fa 5 km al mattino e alla sera ,


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nemmeno io
> Non ne ho le competenze
> Ma non ammettere che qualcosa non torna in quello che dicono i sembra negare la realtà
> Esattamente come non ammettere che si usano due pesi e due misure
> Hai sentito o letto qualcuno che evidenzia che i morti a parità dell’anno scorso senza vaccino sono aumentati e non diminuiti? Può essere indicativo di nulla ma una corretta informazione non sarebbe male


Che l'informazione era fallace sono il primo.o a averlo scritto 

Paragonare un morto a un bruciaculo post vaccino anche no

E chi vi rimane male se ne farà una ragione 

Per me una vita vale più di due ore di bruciaculo

Per te?


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Lo so bene, purtroppo.


Purtroppo sì. Il fatto è che personalmente vorrei evitare che questo accada ancora e in maniera ancora così tremenda.
Fare il possibile, almeno, questo sì, anche se di Covid si continuerà a morire per anni.
Ho paura anche per me, per i miei cari, comunque. Ho già provato le risposte del comparto sanitario per altre questioni. 
E in molti casi hanno dato prova di non essere all'altezza.
E' questo essenzialmente il problema, perché comunque, vaccinati e non, ci saranno sempre persone che si ammaleranno di Covid.
E avranno bisogno di assistenza.


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> sul foglietto ci sarebbero scritte le intolleranze che rendono sconsigliabile quel vaccino ad un gruppo X di persone. il che risolverebbe tutta sta tarantella


Quindi tutto il problema si riassume col fatto che forzano la vaccinazione a soggetti a rischio per condizioni preesistenti?
Che se è vero è grave, per carità. Ma è diverso dal dire che il vaccino è anticostituzionale o mortale e proporre il non fare nulla come risposta alla pandemia


----------



## ologramma (24 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Direi che nulla c’entra con quello che ho scritto .


mi sembra che hai detto che i fragili con malattie pregresse si sono  ammalati di covid ma sono morti per le patologie , volevo solo ricordare che si sono aggravati per il covid e quindi probabilmente dovevano morire ma non ora .Un amico si doveva opera per tumore ma infettato non c'è l'ha fatta perchè  debilitato, probabilmente sarebbe morto ugualmente ma non era ancora grave.
E potrei seguitare


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> *Quindi tutto il problema si riassume col fatto che forzano la vaccinazione a soggetti a rischio per condizioni preesistenti?*
> Che se è vero è grave, per carità. Ma è diverso dal dire che il vaccino è anticostituzionale o mortale e proporre il non fare nulla come risposta alla pandemia


Più o meno.
Sì, essenzialmente il problema è questo. Vaccinare soggetti senza adeguate valutazioni di rischio/benefici come si fa in genere.
Purtroppo, costerebbe molto di più se a carico del SSN.


----------



## ologramma (24 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi tutto il problema si riassume col fatto che forzano la vaccinazione a soggetti a rischio per condizioni preesistenti?
> Che se è vero è grave, per carità. Ma è diverso dal dire che il vaccino è anticostituzionale o mortale e proporre il non fare nulla come risposta alla pandemia


a fratè pure te con sta cosa di costituzionalità  , c'è un articolo che credo il 32 , non ne sono sicuro ,che in caso di pandemia , vedi il significato, il governo per tutelare tutti può renderlo obbligatorio , ma con questi pupazzi di politici  tra le meloni , che è coerente  ma intanto lei l'ha fatto , invece il cazzaro verde dice tutto e il contrario di tutto , ma quando li metti d'accordo


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che l'informazione era fallace sono il primo.o a averlo scritto
> 
> Paragonare un morto a un bruciaculo post vaccino anche no
> 
> ...


Non parlavo di bruciaculo ma di morti improvvise combinazione dopo il vaccino
Ripeto fortunatamente in  numero molto inferiore
Quello che fa incazzare me è che il numero di morti di covid ce li dicono 30 volte al giorno ignorando patologie pregresse , le morti improvvise vengono a malapena segnalate e ovviamente non hanno legami con il vaccino


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non parlavo di bruciaculo ma di morti improvvise combinazione dopo il vaccino
> Ripeto fortunatamente in  numero molto inferiore
> Quello che fa incazzare me è che il numero di morti di covid ce li dicono 30 volte al giorno ignorando patologie pregresse , le morti improvvise vengono a malapena segnalate e ovviamente non hanno legami con il vaccino


Questa del resto è banalmente propaganda. Lo si fa per qualsiasi prodotto.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi sembra che hai detto che i fragili con malattie pregresse si sono  ammalati di covid ma sono morti per le patologie , volevo solo ricordare che si sono aggravati per il covid e quindi probabilmente dovevano morire ma non ora .Un amico si doveva opera per tumore ma infettato non c'è l'ha fatta perchè  debilitato, probabilmente sarebbe morto ugualmente ma non era ancora grave.
> E potrei seguitare


Quello che sto evidenziando è come nelle morti di covid vengono  ignorate le malattie pregresse mentire per il vaccino evidenziate 
O vale per entrambi o non vale per nessuno


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi tutto il problema si riassume col fatto che forzano la vaccinazione a soggetti a rischio per condizioni preesistenti?
> Che se è vero è grave, per carità. Ma è diverso dal dire che il vaccino è anticostituzionale o mortale e proporre il non fare nulla come risposta alla pandemia


il problema si riassume col fatto che non c'è stato tempo per troppe persone di fare un'anamnesi approfondita e per ora solo in Italia ci sono almeno un centinaio di migliaia di segnalazioni fatte agli enti preposti di reazioni avverse al vaccino, intendo cose un filino più serie di un pò di bruciore o di indolenzimento al braccio.

il che non contrasta affatto con l'utilità della vaccinazione.   solo che già così alla buona possiamo dire che chi di suo ha qualche problema di coagulazione del sangue, prima di vaccinarsi qualche esame dovrebbe farlo.  cose in realtà normali, eh.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non parlavo di bruciaculo ma di morti improvvise combinazione dopo il vaccino
> Ripeto fortunatamente in  numero molto inferiore
> Quello che fa incazzare me è che il numero di morti di covid ce li dicono 30 volte al giorno ignorando patologie pregresse , le morti improvvise vengono a malapena segnalate e ovviamente non hanno legami con il vaccino


Ti rifaccio allora la domanda che sabato scorso feci, in provincia di pt , a una signora che mi diceva la stessa cosa:

PERCHÉ FAREBBERO TUTTO QUESTO?

QUALE SAREBBE L'INTERESSE a NASCONDERE QUELLO CHE TU DICI?

Se vai di sopra al mio post di ieri puoi anche leggere cosa mi ha risposto la signora


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

E a proposito di valutazione dei rischi, noi siamo ancora fermi a quanto riportato in questo vecchio articolo di aprile (noi come stato, in realtà molti dati sono noti in campo scientifico).
Non ci siamo mossi di un millimetro. E stiamo proseguendo per un percorso ormai obsoleto.
La cosa incredibile, se riuscite a coglierla, è che nello stesso articolo in cui si consiglia la vaccinazione a tutti pur ammettendo di non avere  conoscenza dei soggetti a rischio e dei rischi connessi, si sconsiglia l'assunzione di Aspirina perché, conoscendone i rischi, può provocare emorragie.








						Vaccini, Peyvandi: «No ad eparina o aspirina prima di inoculazione»
					

Le raccomandazioni di Flora Peyvandi del comitato scientifico dell’Agenzia: «Non bisogna neppure sospendere la pillola anticoncezionale»




					www.sanitainformazione.it


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti rifaccio allora la domanda che sabato scorso feci, in provincia di pt , a una signora che mi diceva la stessa cosa:
> 
> PERCHÉ FAREBBERO TUTTO QUESTO?
> 
> ...


soldi.   più o meno lo stesso motivo per il quale in pratica in Italia ci si vaccina quasi solo con Pfizer che costa quasi 20 euro a dose ed è stato mostrizzato Astrazeneca che costa un decimo.


----------



## ologramma (24 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quello che sto evidenziando è come nelle morti di covid vengono  ignorate le malattie pregresse mentire per il vaccino evidenziate
> O vale per entrambi o non vale per nessuno


se su da te  è così da noi la regione lazio specificava dicendo che spesso avevano malattie., metti un anziano sotto il casco con pressione alta, cuore malandato , operato, e diabete  che pensi ce l'avrebbe fatta  ?
Logicamente ci si aggrava per quelle patologie e si muore comunque era positivo  , se non lo fossero stato lo avrebbero conteggiato con gli altri 500 mila che ti ho detto.
Lo mettiamo in dubbio questo calcolo?  Che ti devo dire per ora fidiamoci


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema si riassume col fatto che non c'è stato tempo per troppe persone di fare un'anamnesi approfondita e per ora solo in Italia ci sono almeno un centinaio di migliaia di segnalazioni fatte agli enti preposti di reazioni avverse al vaccino, intendo cose un filino più serie di un pò di bruciore o di indolenzimento al braccio.
> 
> il che non contrasta affatto con l'utilità della vaccinazione.   solo che già così alla buona possiamo dire che chi di suo ha qualche problema di coagulazione del sangue, prima di vaccinarsi qualche esame dovrebbe farlo.  cose in realtà normali, eh.


In ogni caso questo non esonera dalla vaccinazione per ottenere il Green Pass.
A una mia amica che ha seri problemi di coagulazione del sangue (accertati attraverso esami medici) è stato comunque consigliato di vaccinarsi ugualmente. Lo farà a breve.


----------



## patroclo (24 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> soldi.   più o meno lo stesso motivo per il quale in pratica in Italia ci si vaccina quasi solo con Pfizer che costa quasi 20 euro a dose ed è stato mostrizzato Astrazeneca che costa un decimo.


Una cosa è la lotta dei bigpharma per accaparrarsi il malloppo e allora posso darti ragione....

Ma detto come assunto che spiega la supposta pandemia direi che è un'emerita stronzata


----------



## ologramma (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In ogni caso questo non esonera dalla vaccinazione per ottenere il Green Pass.
> A una mia amica che ha seri problemi di coagulazione del sangue (accertati attraverso esami medici) è stato comunque consigliato di vaccinarsi ugualmente. Lo farà a breve.


ma se qualcuno dice che come cura bisogna dare l'eparina  per fluidificare il sangue , io penso che gli faccia bene vaccinarsi  , lo penso anche io che prendo l'aspirina


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In ogni caso questo non esonera dalla vaccinazione per ottenere il Green Pass.
> A una mia amica che ha seri problemi di coagulazione del sangue (accertati attraverso esami medici) è stato comunque consigliato di vaccinarsi ugualmente. Lo farà a breve.


è sempre una questione di soldi.   io condivido la campagna vaccinale, trovo che stiano conseguendo l'obbiettivo esasperando troppo gli animi.

soprattutto considerando che si sta facendo sempre più strada l'ipotesi di una terza dose per tutti


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> soldi.   più o meno lo stesso motivo per il quale in pratica in Italia ci si vaccina quasi solo con Pfizer che costa quasi 20 euro a dose ed è stato mostrizzato Astrazeneca che costa un decimo.


Chi guadagna soldi per ogni iniezione?

Lo stato italiano?


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quello che sto evidenziando è come nelle morti di covid vengono  ignorate le malattie pregresse mentire per il vaccino evidenziate
> O vale per entrambi o non vale per nessuno


Eh... per accertare la correlazione devi fare un'autopsia, devi avere il tempo e il personale per farla e per farle tutte, comprese quelle in dubbio, poi devi andare a trovare oltre alla causa di morte anche la presenza della proteina spike in un dato organo eventualmente, o correlarla in altro modo, quindi fare esami citologici e istologici che richiedono tempo, personale, hanno costi.
E nel frattempo sono usciti i quotidiani che titolano dopo un giorno dal decesso "Nessuna correlazione", senza aggiungere "dimostrata".
Nel caso di morte per Covid, hai solo fatto un tampone.
Costa moooooolto meno e rende di più.
Siamo in mano a dei faccendieri.


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Una cosa è la lotta dei bigpharma per accaparrarsi il malloppo e allora posso darti ragione....
> 
> Ma detto come assunto che spiega la supposta pandemia direi che è un'emerita stronzata


la pandemia esiste ed è colpa dei cinesi.    che sia stata fatta una campagna infame contro Astrazeneca che ha favorito il vaccino coprodotto da un'azienda tedesca è un fatto incontestabile.      che su questo qualcuno possa averci costruito sopra una narrazione novax, mi pare evidente.


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> *è sempre una questione di soldi*.   io condivido la campagna vaccinale, trovo che stiano conseguendo l'obbiettivo esasperando troppo gli animi.
> 
> soprattutto considerando che si sta facendo sempre più strada l'ipotesi di una terza dose per tutti


Nel giro delle mie amicizie nella ricerca devo dirti che l'ambiente è estremamente competitivo da questo punto di vista. Di merda, per dire.


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi guadagna soldi per ogni iniezione?
> 
> Lo stato italiano?


considerando chi produce il vaccino Pfizer, direi lo stato tedesco


----------



## ologramma (24 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> è sempre una questione di soldi.   io condivido la campagna vaccinale, trovo che stiano conseguendo l'obbiettivo esasperando troppo gli animi.
> 
> soprattutto considerando che si sta facendo sempre più strada l'ipotesi di una terza dose per tutti


l'ho scritto prima se non si sconfiggono le varianti , dato che il vaccino piano piano   non è più sufficiente ha garantire  l' immunità , per forza bisogna fare un altra dose di richiamo . Vedi il vaccino dell'influenza  che cambia ogni anno?
Poi con sti soldi noi paesi ricchi ce lo danno gratis che poi pagheremo con le tasse  , quelli poveri  cosa faranno se non accettare l'elemosina dei paesi ricchi


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi guadagna soldi per ogni iniezione?
> 
> Lo stato italiano?


Ti posso dire che con in farmaci normali promossi dagli informatori scientifici guadagnava casa farmaceutica e medico.
Poi ci sono giochini tipo questi vicino a me








						Truffa sui farmaci, patteggiano cinque società del gruppo San Donato
					

I cinque ospedali acquistavano farmaci a prezzo scontato dalle multinazionali, ottenendo dalla Regione il rimborso totale della fornitura. Inchiesta sulle endo…




					milano.repubblica.it
				



Per le cose più grosse, sempre l'esempio da seguire è questo.




__





						Fondazione Govoni | Lo scandalo vaccini e la condanna a De lorenzo
					





					www.fondazionegovoni.it
				



E la classe politica di oggi è anche peggiore rispetto a un tempo...
Ma non vedi che non c'è più manco l'opposizione?


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In ogni caso questo non esonera dalla vaccinazione per ottenere il Green Pass.
> A una mia amica che ha seri problemi di coagulazione del sangue (accertati attraverso esami medici) è stato comunque consigliato di vaccinarsi ugualmente. Lo farà a breve.


E se, toccando ferro, le capitasse qualcosa, non soltanto non sarà a causa del vaccino, ma pure sarà inutile, a lei o ai suoi cari, stare troppo ad indagare sulle cause. Tanto siamo in stato di emergenza, situazione paragonabile alla guerra  Nessuno risarcirà nessuno, e nel frattempo i deceduti "strani" passeranno sotto silenzio. I morti son gli stessi di un anno fa, e però soggetti a rischio, basta che si vaccinino, e poi tranquillamente a far festa al ristorante.


----------



## patroclo (24 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> la pandemia esiste ed è colpa dei cinesi.    che sia stata fatta una campagna infame contro Astrazeneca che ha favorito il vaccino coprodotto da un'azienda tedesca è un fatto incontestabile.      che su questo qualcuno possa averci costruito sopra una narrazione novax, mi pare evidente.


Lasciando perdere per un attimo di chi è la colpa e chi ha sputtanato chi e chi ci guadagna di più:
- Ma tu sei favorevole a questa campagna vaccinale?
- La ritieni necessaria?
- La renderesti obbligatoria?


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere per un attimo di chi è la colpa e chi ha sputtanato chi e chi ci guadagna di più:
> - Ma tu sei favorevole a questa campagna vaccinale?
> - La ritieni necessaria?
> - La renderesti obbligatoria?


sono favorevole ma trovo che la stiano gestendo male a livello comunicativo e politico.   praticamente a sentire certi soggetti, pare che i novax siano i nuovi ebrei.   non è una cosa logica nè buona

sì è necessaria.  così come sarebbe necessario investire anche nelle cure precoci, cosa che boh stranamente viene lasciata sempre sullo sfondo

e sì siccome è necessaria dovrebbe essere obbligatoria, ovviamente tenendo conto di chi può avere delle reazioni allo stesso.  oh ma la farmacovigilanza è una cosa normale in una nazione evoluta.   se il vaccino Pfizer fa male a chi ha problemi di coagulazione, la cosa va detta ed affrontata, non c'è nulla di male in questo.

e se c'è qualcuno che filosoficamente o per altre ragioni è contrario, amen.  se si ha fiducia nell'efficacia della vaccinazione, non si deve temere l'opinione dei novax


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E se, toccando ferro, le capitasse qualcosa, non soltanto non sarà a causa del vaccino, ma pure sarà inutile, a lei o ai suoi cari, stare troppo ad indagare sulle cause. Tanto siamo in stato di emergenza, situazione paragonabile alla guerra  Nessuno risarcirà nessuno, e nel frattempo i deceduti "strani" passeranno sotto silenzio. I morti son gli stessi di un anno fa, e però soggetti a rischio, basta che si vaccinino, e poi tranquillamente a far festa al ristorante.


Foglia, la gente se ne frega degli altri.
Il terrore del Covid non è legato al dolore della morte di chi non c'è più  - esclusi quelli che hanno avuto familiari e affetti colpiti - ma al terrore di rimetterci personalmente la pelle.
Il vaccino è perfetto se permette di ritornare in sicurezza alla vita di prima, e chi se ne frega se crepa qualcuno per aneurisma o trombosi. Se crepa qualcun altro è sempre qualcun altro.
Anzi, che crepi prima, se questo  impedisce di andare al ristorante o uscire la sera o fare palestra.
Chiunque è di ostacolo al ritorno alla normalità può anche  crepare, che sia per il vaccino o per qualsiasi altra ragione, ma non deve rompere, deve tacere, deve stare zitto, perché rovina la possibilità di tornare al 2019 nel 2021.
Tutti sono leggenda. O sperano di esserlo.
In più c'è gente che guadagna, e non poco. L'emergenza... ma ci ricordiamo l'emergenza terremoto quanti appetiti ha portato? quanti ci hanno mangiato sopra? perché tutto questo deve finire? Già c'è chi si lamenta del traffico, e che cazzo, come si stava bene quando gli altri erano a casa, ma stateci a casa ancora.... Ecco. Questo è tutta la maschera dietro "Lo faccio per gli altri".
Sono cose che ho visto bene. 
Quindi tutto diventa caciara.


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono favorevole ma trovo che la stiano gestendo male a livello comunicativo e politico.   praticamente a sentire certi soggetti, pare che i novax siano i nuovi ebrei.   non è una cosa logica nè buona
> 
> sì è necessaria
> 
> ...


Ri-perfetto.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti rifaccio allora la domanda che sabato scorso feci, in provincia di pt , a una signora che mi diceva la stessa cosa:
> 
> PERCHÉ FAREBBERO TUTTO QUESTO?
> 
> ...


Non so il motivo so che a me qualcosa da quadra da sempre e queste incongruenze mi sembravano evidenti. Poi si può far finta di nulla eh ma ammetterlo non è toglie importanza alla gravità del covid


----------



## patroclo (24 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono favorevole ma trovo che la stiano gestendo male a livello comunicativo e politico.   praticamente a sentire certi soggetti, pare che i novax siano i nuovi ebrei.   non è una cosa logica nè buona
> 
> sì è necessaria.  così come sarebbe necessario investire anche nelle cure precoci, cosa che boh stranamente viene lasciata sempre sullo sfondo
> 
> ...


risposte sensate


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> considerando chi produce il vaccino Pfizer, direi lo stato tedesco


L'ho scritto più volte: aspettarsi beneficenza a ogni livello,  è ingenuo.

Nessuno fa nulla per nulla, e le case farmaceutiche non sono enti di beneficenza.

Sulla tua teoria,  sai benissimo che è è sarà indimostrabile che lo stato italiano si sta rompendo il culo per tutto questo pandemonio solo per far guadagnare la Germania.(????)

E intanto come vedi..  siamo abilmente usciti dall'aspetto puramente sanitario per scivolare in forme complottistiche varie, esattamente come sabato scorso con la signora

Lei è stata solo più..  "romantica" (vogliono decimarci)

Tu più pragmatico (vogliono guadagnarci)

Secondo me fate un pò ridere i polli .. ma tant'è


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Eh... per accertare la correlazione devi fare un'autopsia, devi avere il tempo e il personale per farla e per farle tutte, comprese quelle in dubbio, poi devi andare a trovare oltre alla causa di morte anche la presenza della proteina spike in un dato organo eventualmente, o correlarla in altro modo, quindi fare esami citologici e istologici che richiedono tempo, personale, hanno costi.
> E nel frattempo sono usciti i quotidiani che titolano dopo un giorno dal decesso "Nessuna correlazione", senza aggiungere "dimostrata".
> Nel caso di morte per Covid, hai solo fatto un tampone.
> Costa moooooolto meno e rende di più.
> Siamo in mano a dei faccendieri.


Stesso motivo per cui le autopsie sui morti di covid non sono state fatte finché qualcuno non si è impuntato 
Per esperienza personale hanno tentato di fare tampone a un parente morto di morte naturale nel sonno. Solo dopo essere stato minacciato dai familiari hanno desistito 
Quanti morti di covid sono stati contati così ?


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'ho scritto più volte: aspettarsi beneficenza a ogni livello,  è ingenuo.
> 
> Nessuno fa nulla per nulla, e le case farmaceutiche non sono enti di beneficenza.
> 
> ...


il vaccino Astrazeneca è stato largamente usato nella campagna vaccinale in UK e non hanno fatto tutta sta caciara.   prendere atto che a 20 euro a dose per decine di milioni di dosi, solo limitandoci all'Italia, stiamo parlando di miliardi, non inficia la questione della pandemia.

quindi dire che qualcuno ci sta guadagnando non è paragonabile col dire che ci vogliono decimare. anche perchè qui siamo in decrescita demografica da ben prima del covid

il fenomeno dello sciacallaggio esiste da sempre nei periodi bellici e postbellici e noi stiamo vivendo un periodo postbellico senza guerra precedente


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

I nostri politici stanno agendo come quello che vuole trombarsi la collega ma comincia pian piano, con i complimenti, poi con i messaggini, poi con gli inviti, poi con le uscite mano nella mano, per un mese, poi alla fine lei si incazza e lui le dà della stronza e la sputtana in ufficio.
Se credi nella tua capacità di farti la collega, usi tempi e modalità corrette.
Se credi nel vaccino, lo rendi obbligatorio con criteri e modalità chiare e indiscutibili fin dall'inizio.
Se vuoi flirtare con la collega perché questo ti può portare ad avere dei favori in ufficio, invece, sei un opportunista.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Stesso motivo per cui le autopsie sui morti di covid non sono state fatte finché qualcuno non si è impuntato
> Per esperienza personale hanno tentato di fare tampone a un parente morto di morte naturale nel sonno. Solo dopo essere stato minacciato dai familiari hanno desistito
> Quanti morti di covid sono stati contati così ?


Le autopsie sono state negate perché probabilmente sarebbero emersi tutti gli errori fatti a livello ospedaliero.
Via, dentro le bare, cremazione e cancelli tutte le prove.
Qualcuno si è cagato sotto a un certo punto.
Per fortuna non tutti.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu più pragmatico (vogliono guadagnarci)
> 
> Secondo me fate un pò ridere i polli .. ma tant'è


Ma tu vivi ancora in Italia?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti posso dire che con in farmaci normali promossi dagli informatori scientifici guadagnava casa farmaceutica e medico.
> Poi ci sono giochini tipo questi vicino a me
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che si tira a guadagnare su tutto è un dato ovvio.

Ma nullanspiwga a livello sanitario

Io, come già dicevo,  non amo l'obbligo del green pass, anzi.

E anche il vaccino, io ribalterei il concetto:
Non un dovere non un diritto
UN LUSSO

Chi vuol beneficiare del lusso della nostra società opulenta che offre il vaccino, si vaccina

Chi rinuncia al lusso, se ne assume la responsabilità

Con una scadenza precisa, dopo è finita,  la strada è presa e se ci ripensi paghi salato

E tutto libero, tutto aperto,  con diritto sacrosanto dei gestori di accettare solo vaccinati oppure tutti

Con diritto dei cittadini di evitare o andare solo dove si sentono sicuri

Il "mercato libero" farà il resto
Ospedali pieni? Amen 

Non ti sei vaccinato? Che cura vuoi?
Scrivi tu la tua cura sul foglietto di ricovero, e speriamo bene
fai tu

Ma il vaccino è un lusso.

E non una rottura di palle come siamo stati abituati a pensare di tutto quanto riceviamo gratis


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E non una rottura di palle come siamo stati abituati a pensare di tutto quanto riceviamo *gratis*


Si stima una spesa a carico delle stato ovvero del contribuente di circa 5,7 miliardi solo per quest'anno, anche se ne sono stati messi a disposizione 16.
Una mezza finanziaria.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Si stima una spesa a carico delle stato ovvero del contribuente di circa 5,7 miliardi solo per quest'anno, anche se ne sono stati messi a disposizione 16.
> Una mezza finanziaria.


Esatto
Gratis nel senso che non paghi direttamente

Se invece ci ripensi dopo paghi direttamente 20.000 euro

Non ce li hai? Amen
senti quelli che sono contro il vaccino è ti fai segnare da loro le medicine

Rompi i coglioni ancora?

Botte. Tante

Ti piace come idea?


----------



## danny (24 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esatto
> Gratis nel senso che non paghi direttamente come ora
> 
> Se invece ci ripensi dopo paghi direttamente 20.000 euro
> ...


Manca l'olio di ricino e quelle 95 euro a carico per la vaccinazione da pagare cash, che sarebbe stato meglio, a questo punto.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quello che sto evidenziando è come nelle morti di covid vengono  ignorate le malattie pregresse mentire per il vaccino evidenziate
> O vale per entrambi o non vale per nessuno


Quello che dici lo condivido, però è qualcosa che -forse- viene posto in evidenza ora, ma è un approccio che già in parte c'era.
Pensa alle persone che arrivano a sepsi dopo un ricovero ospedaliero. Ad oggi io non ho statistica di cosa scrivano come causa del decesso (in generale), credo che nessuno, a meno di non lavorare in un ospedale, o avere contatti con aziende sanitarie, abbia una reale informazione a riguardo. 
Anche chi va in terapia intensiva per covid, potrebbe di per se morire di sepsi, avendo il covid. E magari avendo altre patologie.
Personalmente come vengono trattate le "altre patologie pregresse", che sia per dire "non è morto di covid" o per sminuire gli effetti letali che qualcuno ha avuto dopo il vaccino, non mi piace molto. Ma sono i termini di comunicazione, come viene usato quel "patologie pregresse".

La campagna vaccinale, è stata troppo venduta come un "liberi tutti" quando la pressione stava arrivando alle stelle (fine dello scorso anno la risposta al _cosa faremo_ era tutta orientata al vaccino), con la conseguenza che molti (anche quelli che hanno le patologie pregresse) hanno completamente abbandonato alcune misure come distanziamento e mascherine perchè sono vaccinati. 

Ma in questo periodo, mentre vengono lasciati a scannarsi no vax e pro vaccino, mentre la televisione ne parla e riempie di questo i vari programmi televisivi, si stanno delineando ben altri approcci futuri alle patologie, che rimangono.


----------



## Foglia (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Foglia, la gente se ne frega degli altri.
> Il terrore del Covid non è legato al dolore della morte di chi non c'è più  - esclusi quelli che hanno avuto familiari e affetti colpiti - ma al terrore di rimetterci personalmente la pelle.
> Il vaccino è perfetto se permette di ritornare in sicurezza alla vita di prima, e chi se ne frega se crepa qualcuno per aneurisma o trombosi. Se crepa qualcun altro è sempre qualcun altro.
> Anzi, che crepi prima, se questo  impedisce di andare al ristorante o uscire la sera o fare palestra.
> ...


Triste, ma credo verità


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Manca l'olio di ricino e quelle 95 euro a carico per la vaccinazione da pagare cash, che sarebbe stato meglio, a questo punto.


Io sono stato sincero e ti ho detto come la penso.

Quello che manca è già stato segnalato e lo condivido
"Una efficace comunicazione "

Andava comunicato che siamo dei privilegiati, siamo dalla parte fortunata del mondo, abbiamo i vaccini più moderni e avanzati per i nostri popoli

Che è un lusso.

Questo è lo sbaglio della.comunicazione di merda di questo e del precedente governo

Far sentire una come @Foglia una martire, condannata a vaccinarsi pena la punizione della esclusione dalla vita sociale

Invece di un individuo fortunato a vivere in un paese dove può accedere a queste cure moderne e tecnologicamente all'avanguardia

Precluse alla parte povera e sfigata della terra

Questo è un errore gravissimo e imperdonabile

Insanabile


----------



## Lostris (24 Settembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Comunque io non ho ancora saputo di vaccinati in terapia intensiva


Non dice numeri. Ma pochi.

https://www.bergamonews.it/2021/09/...O3G_MKFNkC7_Cgvfi0tKZyw9W8f5FwKhtBB5zBKUGdRHY


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2021)

Qui si vede anche meglio









						These charts show that COVID-19 vaccines are doing their job
					

COVID-19 shots may not always prevent infections, but for now, they are keeping the vast majority of vaccinated people out of the hospital.




					www.sciencenews.org


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2021)

Volendo andare più nel dettaglio









						Significant proportions of people admitted to hospital, or dying from covid-19 in England are vaccinated—this doesn’t mean the vaccines don’t work - The BMJ
					

More vaccinated people are dying of the delta variant of covid than unvaccinated people, according to a recent report from Public Health England. The report shows that 489 of 742 [...]More...




					blogs.bmj.com


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2021)

Il punto è che la gente vaccinata finisce molto meno all'ospedale che già lavorano male anche senza pandemie


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è che in quanto pubblica sia gratuita, però.  E soprattutto la gratuità non copre dai rimborsi.


Certo che è gratuita per le patologie gravi.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Eh no in questo caso no, per questo sono cosi cauti nell'imporre l'obbligo


No?
Pensi che non si venga curati?



danny ha detto:


> Dipende. Bovalino non è Tropea. Settimana prossima gli chiedo la località.
> In Corsica nessuno mi ha mai chiesto niente.
> Siamo usciti anche la sera per locali, anche molto affollati e con musica dal vivo.
> Serate danzanti, cene etc.
> ...


Non ancora. Ma mi sto avviando.
Non mi lamenterei comunque se dovessi averla tra sei mesi.


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque in quanto a report effetti avversi siamo tra i primi. Questo dal sito dell'EMA.
> Nulla di più assolutamente ufficiale, eh.View attachment 9629
> 
> 
> ...


Danny, non fare finta di non sapere che i dati possono essere letti in molti modi, traendo delle conclusioni diversissime.
Le stesse tabelle che hai pubblicato sono consultate e nella disponibilità della politica che ha deciso di adottare il green pass progressivamente restrittivo per tutti.
I dati scientifici sono sempre interpretabili, non è una questione di mera matematica.
Lo è per il covid, lo è per i cambiamenti climatici, lo è per il nucleare, lo è per lo smaltimento dei rifiuti. La politica in genere si adegua a quello che sostiene la maggioranza degli esperti, con un occhio al consenso ovviamente, ma da ciò trarre conclusioni complottistiche, se permetti di strada ce ne passa.

Rimango comunque in attesa di indicazioni alternative alla vaccinazione di massa per poter uscire da questa situazione.
Credibili e perlomeno non paracule.


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Foglia, la gente se ne frega degli altri.
> Il terrore del Covid non è legato al dolore della morte di chi non c'è più  - esclusi quelli che hanno avuto familiari e affetti colpiti - ma al terrore di rimetterci personalmente la pelle.
> Il vaccino è perfetto se permette di ritornare in sicurezza alla vita di prima, e chi se ne frega se crepa qualcuno per aneurisma o trombosi. Se crepa qualcun altro è sempre qualcun altro.
> Anzi, che crepi prima, se questo  impedisce di andare al ristorante o uscire la sera o fare palestra.
> ...


Il desiderio di tornare ad una specie di normalità è legittimo.
Quanto a fregarsene del prossimo, se permetti, nessuno ha la palma del primato.


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi sembra che hai detto che i fragili con malattie pregresse si sono  ammalati di covid ma sono morti per le patologie , volevo solo ricordare che si sono aggravati per il covid e quindi probabilmente dovevano morire ma non ora .Un amico si doveva opera per tumore ma infettato non c'è l'ha fatta perchè  debilitato, probabilmente sarebbe morto ugualmente ma non era ancora grave.
> E potrei seguitare


Infatti spero anch'io di aver capito male quello che ha detto @Nocciola. Sarebbe una affermazione molto cinica.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi sembra che hai detto che i fragili con malattie pregresse si sono  ammalati di covid ma sono morti per le patologie , volevo solo ricordare che si sono aggravati per il covid e quindi probabilmente dovevano morire ma non ora .Un amico si doveva opera per tumore ma infettato non c'è l'ha fatta perchè  debilitato, probabilmente sarebbe morto ugualmente ma non era ancora grave.
> E potrei seguitare


No ho detto che se avevi patologie e il covid eri dichiarato morto di covid
Le morti improvvise dopo il vaccino sono morte per le patologie
Due pesi e due misure


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Rimango comunque in attesa di indicazioni alternative alla vaccinazione di massa per poter uscire da questa situazione.


Ecco si, questa è la domanda che alla fine rimane sempre senza risposta.
Il vaccino no, il green pass no.. ma mai una proposta alternativa credibile

Inoltre ci sarebbe anche il problema etico del "io non faccio da cavia", ma nessun problema se la cavia la fa qualcun altro. Qualcuno li dovrà ben testare questi farmici.
E se i farmici spesso sono testati su gente ammalata che alla fine avrebbe anche poco da perdere, i vaccini, per definizione, vanno testati su gente sana. Come andrebbero testati? 
Ora come ora, sarei curioso di vedere dei dati ma scommetto che le case farmaceutiche prendono a man bassa dalle fasce più povere i "volontari" necessari. Non ho trovati grandi dibattiti sulla questione e mi piacerebbe avere più informazioni a riguardo.


----------



## spleen (25 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco si, questa è la domanda che alla fine rimane sempre senza risposta.
> Il vaccino no, il green pass no.. ma mai una proposta alternativa credibile
> 
> Inoltre ci sarebbe anche il problema etico del "io non faccio da cavia", ma nessun problema se la cavia la fa qualcun altro. Qualcuno li dovrà ben testare questi farmici.
> ...


Sul sito dell'AIFA è spiegato bene anche come sono stati testati i vari vaccini uno per uno e dove è stata fatta la sperimentazione.


----------



## Lara3 (25 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E se, toccando ferro, le capitasse qualcosa, non soltanto non sarà a causa del vaccino, ma pure sarà inutile, a lei o ai suoi cari, stare troppo ad indagare sulle cause. Tanto siamo in stato di emergenza, situazione paragonabile alla guerra  Nessuno risarcirà nessuno, e nel frattempo i deceduti "strani" passeranno sotto silenzio. I morti son gli stessi di un anno fa, e però soggetti a rischio, basta che si vaccinino, e poi tranquillamente a far festa al ristorante.


Per accontentare tutti ( prima la rivolta dei ristoratori e clienti per poter lavorare/uscire) e palestre, parrucchieri ecc, per non far morire l’economia e nello stesso tempo contenere i contagi si è arrivato ad un compromesso: vuoi questo, vuoi uscire, vuoi trovare ospedali non intasati… allora vaccinati!
È talmente ovvio che si sarebbe arrivati  a questa decisione.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2021)

Even mild COVID-19 can shrink the brain, preliminary research finds
					

It resembles brain changes seen in older adults.




					www.livescience.com
				




Ecco..


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco si, questa è la domanda che alla fine rimane sempre senza risposta.
> Il vaccino no, il green pass no.. ma mai una proposta alternativa credibile
> 
> Inoltre ci sarebbe anche il problema etico del "io non faccio da cavia", ma nessun problema se la cavia la fa qualcun altro. Qualcuno li dovrà ben testare questi farmici.
> ...


Stando a quanto possiamo sapere il farmaco arinkina o un nome del genere sta dando ottimi risultati in chiave di cure precoci e non si capisce il motivo per cui aifa ritardi il nullaosta. 

Parliamo di medicinali già testati, non di purghe per cavalli


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Stando a quanto possiamo sapere il farmaco arinkina o un nome del genere sta dando ottimi risultati in chiave di cure precoci e non si capisce il motivo per cui aifa ritardi il nullaosta.
> 
> Parliamo di medicinali già testati, non di purghe per cavalli


Quindi sarebbe una buona idea fermare le vaccinazioni e curare invece gli infetti con quel farmaco?
È questo che proponi?


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi sarebbe una buona idea fermare le vaccinazioni e curare invece gli infetti con quel farmaco?
> È questo che proponi?


quindi sarebbe una buona idea affiancare le cure precoci con medicinali approvati dalle autorità competenti per alleggerire il carico di lavoro degli ospedali.

soprattutto per un vaccino che lascia 1 possibilità su 6 di infettarsi ugualmente.

Che poi non si capisce cosa ci sia di così complicato.   se fai il vaccino anti influenzale non è che poi ti metti a ballare ignudo tra i nudisti sotto la pioggia di novembre,   e se fai l'antitetanica, non è che ti incidi una runa sul braccio con un chiodo arrugginito.   

il vaccino copre gli esiti peggiori ed è tanta roba, ma se c'è un modo per accelerare le negativizzazioni, mi pare cosa buona e giusta.


----------



## spleen (25 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Even mild COVID-19 can shrink the brain, preliminary research finds
> 
> 
> It resembles brain changes seen in older adults.
> ...


Giusto perchè si parla di poco più di un raffreddore, no?


----------



## Skorpio (25 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Even mild COVID-19 can shrink the brain, preliminary research finds
> 
> 
> It resembles brain changes seen in older adults.
> ...


È la traduzione (che molti evitano non comprendendo l'inglese), che può ulteriormente essere interessante

Qui un pezzo importante 

È interessante notare che quando i ricercatori hanno separato gli individui che avevano una malattia abbastanza grave da richiedere il ricovero in ospedale, i risultati sono stati gli stessi di quelli che avevano avuto un COVID-19 più lieve. Cioè, le persone che erano state infettate da COVID-19 hanno mostrato una perdita di volume cerebrale anche quando la malattia non era abbastanza grave da richiedere il ricovero in ospedale.


----------



## Foglia (25 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono stato sincero e ti ho detto come la penso.
> 
> Quello che manca è già stato segnalato e lo condivido
> "Una efficace comunicazione "
> ...


Mah, guarda, al di là del "far sentire", ti posso dire invece come mi sento.
Giusto o sbagliato, eh, ma penso che ognuno sulla propria pelle, dovrebbe poter DECIDERE.

Che decisione è - dimmi un pò  - quella che ho preso per non costringermi ad una compressione (maggiore di quella che comunque abbiamo) di molte sfere della mia vita?

Lo volavo fare questo vaccino, sì o no? NO! Giusto, sbagliato, non credo che abbia importanza quando si tratta di compiere scelte (ovviamente entrambe ragionevoli, non sto parlando di buttarmi sotto un tram  ) diversamente opinabili, valutando (ciascuno per sé) i pro e i contro.
Sbaglierò, e magari pure ora che sono vaccinata finirò STECCHITA per covid, ma consentimi di dire che ho sempre creduto, e credo, cher ragionevolmente il covid me lo sfangherei. Ognuno ha le proprie presunzioni, ribadisco. Io ho questa.
Il vaccino non lo so (consentimi pure quest'altra presunzione), per cui questo "lusso" lo avrei lasciato volentieri ad altri che, liberamente, avessero scelto di farlo. E certo: cazzi miei (come al solito) se avessi preso il covid.
Detto proprio anch'io senza filtri.


----------



## Foglia (25 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che è gratuita per le patologie gravi.


Gratis per chi, proprio non so.
Io le tasse le pago, se devo fare un calcolo ben preciso ti dirò che quando sono stata male ho praticamente dovuto ricorrere al privato (non entro nel dettaglio di tutte le motivazioni, comunque è così), e l'unica volta che son stata ricoverata e stagliuzzata in ospedale (parto cesareo d'emergenza dopo due giorni di travaglio in cui hanno atteso che andassimo in sofferenza) volevano sbvattermi fuori dopo due giorni (lo stesso tempo del parto naturale), perché tanto io a distanza di poche ore dall'operazione stavo già in piedi. Ho dovuto discutere per avere almeno la possibilità di alzarmi dal letto col paranco (che a casa non avevo) per un altro giorno: mi è stato rinfacciato che costavo. Io il mio medico (nel frattempo andato in pensione senza che neppure lo sapessi) credo di averlo visto una decina di anni fa (e quello nuovo MAI), per il resto, eccettuate pochissime cose, credo che nell'ottica di un bilancio sto ampiamente in credito.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah, guarda, al di là del "far sentire", ti posso dire invece come mi sento.
> Giusto o sbagliato, eh, ma penso che ognuno sulla propria pelle, dovrebbe poter DECIDERE.
> 
> Che decisione è - dimmi un pò  - quella che ho preso per non costringermi ad una compressione (maggiore di quella che comunque abbiamo) di molte sfere della mia vita?
> ...


Come già ieri scrivevo,  sono contrario anche io a questa imposizione camuffata.

Io non avrei assolutamente imposto nulla

Avrei detto: le nostre conoscenze arrivano qui, cio che il nostro stato può offrire ai suoi cittadini è questo.
È la migliore prevenzione possibile oggi per la parte benestante del mondo.

Ovviamente secondo noi, e siete liberi di credere che basti prendere il sole a mezzogiorno e mangiare le bacche E sarete immuni da tutto.
Libertà 

Decidete entro il 30/9.

Poi ..le dosi che avanzano le diamo a chi non ha nulla per difendersi, la parte povera del mondo, che sbava dal poter accedere a un centesimo dei mezzi che ha il mondo occidentale.

stop

Chi poi sta male, può anche dire già oggi come vuol essere curato, con quali medicine con quali farmaci,  autodeterminazione al 100%, nessun problema.
Ognuno decide tutto,  se lo vuole, firma e decide tutto lui.

Tutto aperto,  libertà di un gestore di un locale o una palestra di interdire l'ingresso a chi è senza green pass, perché il locale è suo e decide lui

Io non avrei creato spazio per i candidati martiri e le candidate  vittime,  come sta facendo questo governo.

Massima libertà


----------



## Ulisse (25 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Avrei detto: le nostre conoscenze arrivano qui, cio che il nostro stato può offrire ai suoi cittadini è questo.
> È la migliore prevenzione possibile oggi per la parte benestante del mondo.
> 
> Ovviamente secondo noi, e siete liberi di credere che basti prendere il sole a mezzogiorno e mangiare le bacche E sarete immuni da tutto.
> ...


E' un approccio che sotto un certo punto di vista è logico e condivisibile ma che per essere efficace ha bisogno di una platea numericamente ristretta, matura e sufficientemente istruita. E credo siano mancanti tutte queste condizioni
L'autogestione, in mano a tante teste di caiser, fa solo danni.

Danni che se ricadrebbero solo su di loro, non sarebbe un grosso problema.
Ognuno dovrebbe essere artefice SOLO del proprio destino.
Ma in questo caso non sarebbe così.
Ne pagherebbe il prezzo anche quella parte di comunità che diligentemente si è affidata nelle mani di chi ne sa più di loro ed ha seguito alla lettera le relative indicazioni.

Un approccio del genere porterebbe facilmente a chiusure a tappeto, irrigidimento delle limitazioni, impatti socio-economici, proliferazione di varianti...

Lo Stato è un'istituzione che deve salvaguardare Tutti i suoi cittadini e con questa autonomia data in mano ad unaparte di loro non lo si farebbe nel migliore dei modi.

Sia ben chiaro,
io ho le stesse paure di chi decide di non vaccinarsi ma ritengo farlo, oltre perchè vantaggioso, anche per senso civico.
Non facendolo si penalzzano tutte quelle categorie deboli che non possono farlo ma vorrebbero e, minimamente, rendo vano lo sforzo di chi l' ha fatto prendendosene i relativi rishi.

Io resto dell'idea che, al netto di qualche progetto complottistico mirato alla sterminazione di massa, se un comitato scientifico, massima espressione delle competenze in questo campo, ha detto che bisogna vaccinarsi, noi dobbiamo fidarci e farlo.

Poi, possiamo tirare in ballo tutte le statisiche che vogliamo, leggerle da tutti i punti di vista possibili, facendo tutte le eventuali valutazioni incrociate, laureandoci su FB e all'università della strada.
E' una guerra che abbiamo cominciato da relativamente poco ed il nemico è tutt'altro che conosciuto bene.
Quindi si può dimostrare tutto ed il contrario di tutto quando si lavora su grandi volumi di dati.

A parte le misure sociali di protezione, un'altra arma è il vaccino che anche se non definitiva è perlomeno efficace.

Noi poche frecce abbiamo nella faretra, se poi ci prendiamo il lusso di scartarne qualcuno per paura di tagliarci mentre la maneggiamo allora stiamo proprio messi male.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Gratis per chi, proprio non so.
> Io le tasse le pago, se devo fare un calcolo ben preciso ti dirò che quando sono stata male ho praticamente dovuto ricorrere al privato (non entro nel dettaglio di tutte le motivazioni, comunque è così), e l'unica volta che son stata ricoverata e stagliuzzata in ospedale (parto cesareo d'emergenza dopo due giorni di travaglio in cui hanno atteso che andassimo in sofferenza) volevano sbvattermi fuori dopo due giorni (lo stesso tempo del parto naturale), perché tanto io a distanza di poche ore dall'operazione stavo già in piedi. Ho dovuto discutere per avere almeno la possibilità di alzarmi dal letto col paranco (che a casa non avevo) per un altro giorno: mi è stato rinfacciato che costavo. Io il mio medico (nel frattempo andato in pensione senza che neppure lo sapessi) credo di averlo visto una decina di anni fa (e quello nuovo MAI), per il resto, eccettuate pochissime cose, credo che nell'ottica di un bilancio sto ampiamente in credito.


Non c’entrano le altre esperienze.
I malati oncologici sono curati e non spendono un euro.
Le tasse si pagano per tutto e le paghiamo tutti.
Sono contenta se vengono usate per quelle cure.
Per ora non ne ho usufruito. Spero di continuare così.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Gratis per chi, proprio non so.
> Io le tasse le pago, se devo fare un calcolo ben preciso ti dirò che quando sono stata male ho praticamente dovuto ricorrere al privato (non entro nel dettaglio di tutte le motivazioni, comunque è così), e l'unica volta che son stata ricoverata e stagliuzzata in ospedale (parto cesareo d'emergenza dopo due giorni di travaglio in cui hanno atteso che andassimo in sofferenza) volevano sbvattermi fuori dopo due giorni (lo stesso tempo del parto naturale), perché tanto io a distanza di poche ore dall'operazione stavo già in piedi. Ho dovuto discutere per avere almeno la possibilità di alzarmi dal letto col paranco (che a casa non avevo) per un altro giorno: mi è stato rinfacciato che costavo. Io il mio medico (nel frattempo andato in pensione senza che neppure lo sapessi) credo di averlo visto una decina di anni fa (e quello nuovo MAI), per il resto, eccettuate pochissime cose, credo che nell'ottica di un bilancio sto ampiamente in credito.


Che anno era? Del parto cesareo dico.


----------



## Foglia (26 Settembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che anno era? Del parto cesareo dico.


2015 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c’entrano le altre esperienze.
> I malati oncologici sono curati e non spendono un euro.
> Le tasse si pagano per tutto e le paghiamo tutti.
> Sono contenta se vengono usate per quelle cure.
> Per ora non ne ho usufruito. Spero di continuare così.


Ma nessuno credo si auguri di ammalarsi gravemente per poter usufruire di cure che in apparenza non paga, giusto per spostare l'ago della bilancia. Dicevo solo che si chiamano gratuite, ma non lo sono.
Io l'unica volta che sono finita sotto i ferri (non che mi augurassi di costare di più alla sanità pubblica) ho atteso di "non farcela più " (letteralmente eh), e ricordo una bella immagine di medici e infermieri accorsi (dopo aver "aspettato") a monitorare il bambino che stava smettendo di respirare all'ennesima dose di ossitocina: a proposito, un mal della madosca), una firma veloce sul modulo, il trasporto in sala operatoria e.... ah, sì, avevano la pretesa che riuscissi a salire da sola sul letto chirurgico!  (tralascio i dettagli). Dopo tutto questo, pareva giusto ai medici che mi levassi dai coglioni nella medesima tempistica di un parto naturale, feci presente che non ce la facevo ancora, e mi fu domandato se avessi problemi  (3 giorni di degenza post operatoria in tutto eh, punti tolti alla dimissione). Certamente non tutto funziona così, in piccole cose è capitato anche di trovarmi bene. Ma l'unica volta in cui sono passata ai ferri (diciamo che non ero proprio in forma ) per un piccolo intervento (che poteva concretamente trasformarsi in qualcosa di brutto) sono stata assistita più che altro dalla fortuna.

P.S. Una ragione in più per augurarmi di non finirci certamente, ancora sotto i ferri.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Come già ieri scrivevo,  sono contrario anche io a questa imposizione camuffata.
> 
> Io non avrei assolutamente imposto nulla
> 
> ...


Si.
Diciamo anche che una maggior informazione (presa dai dati di cui siamo attualmente in possesso) circa la mortalità (chi rimane vittima del covid) con tanto di statistiche e percentuali avrebbe anche agevolato questa libertà di scelta (avendo fino ad ora vissuto in un paese che si proclama "democratico" avrei senza dubbio preferito), e anche un avviso chiaro circa la impossibilità di sapere gli effetti collaterali del vaccino, se non come work in progress. Senza di fatto obbligare nessuno a "fidarsi" di ciò che nemmeno loro sanno.

E ognuno faccia come vuole, nell'ottica che proponi tu (nella mia, come sai, avrei purtroppo, lo sottolineo, imposto restrizioni a tutela di chi è più debole, in un discorso basato sulle statistiche).

Diversamente, se lo si vuol rendere obbligatorio, avrei certamente voluto una assunzione di responsabilità: non rimedio emergenziale, ma rimedio dichiarato ampiamente ed esaustivamente testato, e come tale immesso in circolazione con tutti i pro (benefici alla salute, guadagni ecc.....) e tutti i contro (che se per caso mi capita qualcosa, più che decidere ciò che non posso decidere - ovverosia come curarmi  - una bella autopsia alemno per rivelare se sono morta per l'effetto di qualche effetto collaterale già segnalato e conosciuto. Il che non mi riporta in vita, non risarcisce appieno, ma per mio figlio sarebbe meglio che niente).

Ma tanto purtroppo come la pensiamo non è contato niente.

Edit: personalmente , avendo libertà di scelta, questo "gioiellino" dei paesi ricchi lo avrei ceduto volentieri ad altri. Invece mi hanno rotto i coglioni fino a quando non ho più potuto farne a meno, come a dire che senza vaccino sarei stata molto cattiva, e di qui, niente cinema, niente ristorante, niente museo, niente lavoro, niente palestra (avrei ben voluto vedere quanti gestori di palestre e affini avrebbero detto di no a chi non era vaccinato, dopo tutta la "sofferenza" che han patito).


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si.
> Diciamo anche che una maggior informazione (presa dai dati di cui siamo attualmente in possesso) circa la mortalità (chi rimane vittima del covid) con tanto di statistiche e percentuali avrebbe anche agevolato questa libertà di scelta (avendo fino ad ora vissuto in un paese che si proclama "democratico" avrei senza dubbio preferito), e anche un avviso chiaro circa la impossibilità di sapere gli effetti collaterali del vaccino, se non come work in progress. Senza di fatto obbligare nessuno a "fidarsi" di ciò che nemmeno loro sanno.
> 
> E ognuno faccia come vuole, nell'ottica che proponi tu (nella mia, come sai, avrei purtroppo, lo sottolineo, imposto restrizioni a tutela di chi è più debole, in un discorso basato sulle statistiche).
> ...


Siamo d'accordo, come vedi!

I gestori di palestre? Liberi come tutti di attuare le politiche di ingressi che vogliono,  con una bella liberatoria da far firmare eventualmente ai non vaccinati con cui se si beccano il covid, non vengano a cercare la palestra e i titolari, ma si arrangino

Ma anche chi è vaccinato sarebbe libero di evitare la palestra che accoglie tutti, e sceglierne una frequentata solo da chi è vaccinato.

È il rischio imprenditoriale di chi opera scelte strategiche, e chi è un imprenditore sa a cosa mi riferisco 


La libertà è per tutti

Questa cosa già avviene oggi,  ci sono locali che vengono evitati da alcuni perché adottano misure troppo rilassate (il greep pass non c'entra).

E appunto si ritorna alla comunicazione,  e alla chiarezza circa il senso del privilegio dall'aver il vaccino.

Senso che non si improvvisa, ma affonda radici in profondità , radici che evidentemente non esistono nel rapporto tra le nostre istituzioni e il cittadino

Io non amo affatto inseguire pregare invitare raccomandarsi , e poi spintonare.

Questo è un messaggio che non porta il senso del privilegio, ma quello della rottura di coglioni, ed è una questione  di "educazione ".

non ho bisogno di venire convinto ne spintonato, perché come già scritto, so che ad oggi è la.migkiore opzione disponibile, e mi sento molto fortunato a vivere in un paese che me la offre

Il privilegio, il lusso, si accompagna a comunicazione molto diversa da queLa della preghiera, della persuasione e dello spintonamento

E nel piccolo ciò avviene anche in casa nella educazione dei figli.

Basti pensare a quanti genitori si lamentano che più si danno da fare per i figli e più i figli gli vanno nel culo...


----------



## ologramma (26 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stesso motivo per cui le autopsie sui morti di covid non sono state fatte finché qualcuno non si è impuntato
> Per esperienza personale hanno tentato di fare tampone a un parente morto di morte naturale nel sonno. Solo dopo essere stato minacciato dai familiari hanno desistito
> Quanti morti di covid sono stati contati così ?


vero ma ricordi che nel pieno della pandemia con moltissimi morti , neanche  dare l'ultimo saluto era permesso  , poi mettici che io non posso vedere mia zia che caduta si è operata, e così di seguito ti rechi e ti recavi in ospedale per riprendere i panni sporchi e che qualcuno  che sapeva che il parente era positivo li rifiutava e  ne comprava altri nuovi per darglieli , una nostra amica .
Se leggi tuti noi e latri  vedi che in questi anni , quasi due , siamo piombati a come si viveva nel medioevo , ricordi che dicevano caccia agli untuari .
Mo la faccio drammatica  ti accorgi che le persone quando s'incontrano  sul marciapiede c'è sempre quello che si allontana  per evitare , e ti parlo di un paese il mio dove la sera gireranno si e no 50 forse cento  , per lo più stranieri  a cui abbiamo fatto il vaccino .


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero ma ricordi che nel pieno della pandemia con moltissimi morti , neanche  dare l'ultimo saluto era permesso  , poi mettici che io non posso vedere mia zia che caduta si è operata, e così di seguito ti rechi e ti recavi in ospedale per riprendere i panni sporchi e che qualcuno  che sapeva che il parente era positivo li rifiutava e  ne comprava altri nuovi per darglieli , una nostra amica .
> Se leggi tuti noi e latri  vedi che in questi anni , quasi due , siamo piombati a come si viveva nel medioevo , ricordi che dicevano caccia agli untuari .
> Mo la faccio drammatica  ti accorgi che le persone quando s'incontrano  sul marciapiede c'è sempre quello che si allontana  per evitare , e ti parlo di un paese il mio dove la sera gireranno si e no 50 forse cento  , per lo più stranieri  a cui abbiamo fatto il vaccino .


Però con il Green pass puoi andare al cinema e non a visitare i parenti . Anche questo non fa venire dubbi a nessuno sulla mal gestione di questa situazione 
A parte che se ricoverano qualcuno dei miei devono chiamare i carabinieri tutti i giorni per riuscire a non farmi entrare


----------



## ologramma (26 Settembre 2021)

__





						Sto caricando...
					





					lab24.ilsole24ore.com
				





Nocciola ha detto:


> Però con il Green pass puoi andare al cinema e non a visitare i parenti . Anche questo non fa venire dubbi a nessuno sulla mal gestione di questa situazione
> A parte che se ricoverano qualcuno dei miei devono chiamare i carabinieri tutti i giorni per riuscire a non farmi entrare


si  con il green pass ora puoi fare tutto, solo che ci sono chi non controlla  , come al solito succede in italia  si dimentica di dire chi lo deve fare ?
Pensa in piscina  hanno voluto  il foglio che lo dimostri , per fortuna mi fido , ma un altro gli ha detto che lo può solo vedere , Sono stato in Emilia Romagna e  al confine con la Lombardia e devo dire  che nell'entrare nei musei me lo hanno chiesto così pure  nelle chiese di Verona   poi invece quando c''era la funzione tuti entravano senza controlli , questa è l'Italia , che vuoi farci  , sopportiamo , ci incazziamo ma tanto non serve a niente


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non mi incazzo di sicuro se non chiedono il Green pass …ma magari alzassimo un po’ la testa invece di accettare tutto


----------



## feather (27 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> come al solito succede in italia si dimentica di dire chi lo deve fare


Fare le regole senza implementare controlli e sanzioni è peggio di non farle. Abitua le persone al non rispetto delle stesse e di chi le fa.


----------



## feather (27 Settembre 2021)

Mi pareva mancassero i malattia-party infatti









						Canadians End Up In ICU After Attending ‘Covid Party’
					

The party was held in the province of Alberta, which has declared a public health emergency as its hospitals struggle to cope with the surge in Covid-19 patients.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## ologramma (27 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non mi incazzo di sicuro se non chiedono il Green pass …ma magari alzassimo un po’ la testa invece di accettare tutto


quindi che vorresti fare? 
contestare ,  non seguire le regole , farti le tue di regole  , se ci rifletti un po' e analizziamo come ci si infetta  con questo virus  dimmi cosa dovremmo fare quando molti  contestano e non se lo fanno  sto benedetto vaccino?
Come li distinguiamo se vai al cinema , al ristorante , nelle sale da ballo , nelle discoteche , la persona che ti si mette seduta  su di un pullman , sul treno , nave e ecc?
Il green pass è una soluzione puo non piacere ma io la trovo una ottima soluzione se ce ne sono altre vedremo  ma per ora questo è , ricorda che siamo tuti italiani  e di paraculi l'italia è piana sia maschi che femmine .
presumo che vai al lavoro  mi raccomando  la mascherina , dai scherzo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> quindi che vorresti fare?
> contestare ,  non seguire le regole , farti le tue di regole  , se ci rifletti un po' e analizziamo come ci si infetta  con questo virus  dimmi cosa dovremmo fare quando molti  contestano e non se lo fanno  sto benedetto vaccino?
> Come li distinguiamo se vai al cinema , al ristorante , nelle sale da ballo , nelle discoteche , la persona che ti si mette seduta  su di un pullman , sul treno , nave e ecc?
> Il green pass è una soluzione puo non piacere ma io la trovo una ottima soluzione se ce ne sono altre vedremo  ma per ora questo è , ricorda che siamo tuti italiani  e di paraculi l'italia è piana sia maschi che femmine .
> presumo che vai al lavoro  mi raccomando  la mascherina , dai scherzo


Non li distinguerei io non farei distinzioni tra i vaccinati o no. Altrimenti rendi  il vaccino obbligatorio e a quel punto ti devi per forza adeguare. Se è facoltativo poi non devo essere limitato nei miei spostamenti o nel mio tempo libero. Ho il green passero e lo mostro se mi viene chiesto. Se non mi viene chiesto di sicuro non sono quella che fa storie. Ho amici non vaccinati, rispetto la loro idea, E mi sta abbastanza sulle balle non poter fare con loro attività o serate che facevo prima


----------



## ologramma (27 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Fare le regole senza implementare controlli e sanzioni è peggio di non farle. Abitua le persone al non rispetto delle stesse e di chi le fa.


guarda io credo che nel nord itali dove sono stato di frequente ci sia più rispetto delle regole  , da noi ho visto un po di lascia passare   , ecco perchè nella risposta data sopra ho parlato dei politici che fanno le leggi  e mettono restrizioni nei comportamenti, ricorda l'inizio , ma chi controllava?
Lo abbiamo spesso scritto che tolti pochi casi che ho visto  nessuno , ne vigili urbani  ,ne polizia e carabinieri  solo la tv faceva vedere  nei servizi controlli che sembravano messi li per essere ripresi:
Comunque bene o male stare chiusi in casa  ha abbassato l'indice il primo anno poi riaperto e casino cosa che è successa ora con l'estate tuto aperto , solo che ora abbiamo 82milioni di vaccinati


----------



## ologramma (27 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non li distinguerei io non farei distinzioni tra i vaccinati o no. Altrimenti rendi  il vaccino obbligatorio e a quel punto ti devi per forza adeguare. Se è facoltativo poi non devo essere limitato nei miei spostamenti o nel mio tempo libero. Ho il green passero e lo mostro se mi viene chiesto. Se non mi viene chiesto di sicuro non sono quella che fa storie. Ho amici non vaccinati, rispetto la loro idea, E mi sta abbastanza sulle balle non poter fare con loro attività o serate che facevo prima


e perchè non si vaccinano ? Il vaccino io lo avrei reso obbligatorio subito , così sarebbero rimasti solo quelli veri novax  , ma abbiamo visto  La Meloni , Salvini ed altri che ,pur vaccinandosi , erano contrari   cavalcavano il momento per prendersi i voti  , quindi il piede in due scarpe


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e perchè non si vaccinano ? Il vaccino io lo avrei reso obbligatorio subito , così sarebbero rimasti solo quelli veri novax  , ma abbiamo visto  La Meloni , Salvini ed altri che ,pur vaccinandosi , erano contrari   cavalcavano il momento per prendersi i voti  , quindi il piede in due scarpe


I motivi li sanno loro e io non sono nessuno per sindacare. Per altro non è che io sia stata così felice di vaccinarmi eh 
A questo punto infatti aveva senso renderlo obbligatorio ma con il cavolo che lo fanno rischiando di doversi prendere responsabilità


----------



## ologramma (27 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I motivi li sanno loro e io non sono nessuno per sindacare. Per altro non è che io sia stata così felice di vaccinarmi eh
> A questo punto infatti aveva senso renderlo obbligatorio ma con il cavolo che lo fanno rischiando di doversi prendere responsabilità


ma responsabilità di che?, Non la capisco  si pensa che faccia bene , come fanno con le leggi  che per noi sembrano assurde . Sai ora che ci possa essere casi u n dubbi ci puo essere , lo abbiamo letto , detto e scritto anche qui, ma se prima erano poche migliaia di persone vaccinate ora credo siamo più di un miliardo  o anche di più , quindi tuti questi effetti benefici  ci sono  o no?
A proposito a tuoi figli hai fatto i vaccini che erano guarda caso obbligatori, ore eri scettica dato che a noi non ne sono stati fatti così tanti?
Va be non ci avveleniamo  rimaniamo sulle nostre posizioni , come dimo a Roma: Come ti butta? Cioè come va


----------



## Foglia (27 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma responsabilità di che?, Non la capisco  si pensa che faccia bene , come fanno con le leggi  che per noi sembrano assurde . Sai ora che ci possa essere casi u n dubbi ci puo essere , lo abbiamo letto , detto e scritto anche qui, ma se prima erano poche migliaia di persone vaccinate ora credo siamo più di un miliardo  o anche di più , quindi tuti questi effetti benefici  ci sono  o no?
> A proposito a tuoi figli hai fatto i vaccini che erano guarda caso obbligatori, ore eri scettica dato che a noi non ne sono stati fatti così tanti?
> Va be non ci avveleniamo  rimaniamo sulle nostre posizioni , come dimo a Roma: Come ti butta? Cioè come va


Sulla responsabilità, da un punto di vista legale, qualcosa credo di avere spiegato.
Olo, sono due anni che fanno leggi e "regole" assolutamente incostituzionali, il tutto sotto la coperta di una legislazione "in via d'emergenza". Che dura da due anni.
Mi fanno ridere tanto quanto ciò che si sente in autobus e in metropolitana. "Vi consigliamo di evitare gli orari di punta, *noi stiamo provvedendo ad ampliare il servizio mediante l'utilizzo di tutta la nostra flotta*". Son passati due anni, autobus e convogli li hanno, ma dopo due anni sono rimasti invariabilmente strapieni . E poi mi vengono a dire di non sedermi al tavolo del bar? Ma va là. Buffoni che non sono altro.


----------



## ologramma (27 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sulla responsabilità, da un punto di vista legale, qualcosa credo di avere spiegato.
> Olo, sono due anni che fanno leggi e "regole" assolutamente incostituzionali, il tutto sotto la coperta di una legislazione "in via d'emergenza". Che dura da due anni.
> Mi fanno ridere tanto quanto ciò che si sente in autobus e in metropolitana. "Vi consigliamo di evitare gli orari di punta, *noi stiamo provvedendo ad ampliare il servizio mediante l'utilizzo di tutta la nostra flotta*". Son passati due anni, autobus e convogli li hanno, ma dopo due anni sono rimasti invariabilmente strapieni . E poi mi vengono a dire di non sedermi al tavolo del bar? Ma va là. Buffoni che non sono altro.


sempre lì va la lingua quando il dente duole.
Ripeto ma forse tu lo sai già c'è un articoletto della costituzione che se si ha a che fare con una pandemia  si può rendere obbligatorio il vaccino pe ril bene dei fragili e cosi via, Hai visto farla ? No , perchè si devono mette d'accordo:
Altra cosa i bus  di città  perchè quelli a lunga permanenza si ha tempo di controllare, ma ce li vedi i conducenti dei bus  controllare il green pass?, Ricordo che sono stato in varie città europee , sia in Norvegia e in spagna le persone salgono avanti e i biglietti  li fa e li controlla  il conducente , mi spieghi come casso facciamo in Italia che abbiamo tolto anche i controllori che una volta c'erano?
Altra questione più bus  , magari dico io che sono vicino alla più popolosa città italiana , roma,  con le magnate fatte da destra e sinistra e per aver preso l'atac come posto per assumere chi gli dava i voti   e portato al collasso , e non aver mai cambiato i mezzi che sono fatiscenti e vecchi e mai fatto manutenzione risolvere così con uno schicco di dita , la questione trasporti?
Ci ha provato a salvarla  risanando o allungando il bilancio, la volevano privatizzare, a preso mille e più bus nuovi e altre cose  ,  ricordo che nelle altre nazioni la capitale ha un aiuto nazionale , noi no  ma se magna lo stesso  leggiamo i giornali  dell'ALITALIA è un carrozzone come  l'atac , ero ragazzo e aveva questi problemi , sia perchè pagati troppo, ricordaste i piloti che formavano nell'aeronautica e che poi se li prendevano loro , sia perchè erano troppi  che cosa hanno fatto , dati soldi nostri per una vita e siamo sempre al punto di partenza un disastro.


----------



## Vera (27 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non li distinguerei io non farei distinzioni tra i vaccinati o no. Altrimenti rendi  il vaccino obbligatorio e a quel punto ti devi per forza adeguare. Se è facoltativo poi non devo essere limitato nei miei spostamenti o nel mio tempo libero. Ho il green passero e lo mostro se mi viene chiesto. Se non mi viene chiesto di sicuro non sono quella che fa storie. Ho amici non vaccinati, rispetto la loro idea, E mi sta abbastanza sulle balle non poter fare con loro attività o serate che facevo prima


So che è colpa del t9 ma "green passero" è bellissimo


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Comunque io non ho ancora saputo di vaccinati in terapia intensiva


Io si pieno da fonti dirette, medici e oss


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre lì va la lingua quando il dente duole.
> Ripeto ma forse tu lo sai già c'è un articoletto della costituzione che se si ha a che fare con una pandemia  si può rendere obbligatorio il vaccino pe ril bene dei fragili e cosi via, Hai visto farla ? No , perchè si devono mette d'accordo:
> Altra cosa i bus  di città  perchè quelli a lunga permanenza si ha tempo di controllare, ma ce li vedi i conducenti dei bus  controllare il green pass?, Ricordo che sono stato in varie città europee , sia in Norvegia e in spagna le persone salgono avanti e i biglietti  li fa e li controlla  il conducente , mi spieghi come casso facciamo in Italia che abbiamo tolto anche i controllori che una volta c'erano?
> Altra questione più bus  , magari dico io che sono vicino alla più popolosa città italiana , roma,  con le magnate fatte da destra e sinistra e per aver preso l'atac come posto per assumere chi gli dava i voti   e portato al collasso , e non aver mai cambiato i mezzi che sono fatiscenti e vecchi e mai fatto manutenzione risolvere così con uno *schicco* di dita , la questione trasporti?
> Ci ha provato a salvarla  risanando o allungando il bilancio, la volevano privatizzare, a preso mille e più bus nuovi e altre cose  ,  ricordo che nelle altre nazioni la capitale ha un aiuto nazionale , noi no  ma se magna lo stesso  leggiamo i giornali  dell'ALITALIA è un carrozzone come  l'atac , ero ragazzo e aveva questi problemi , sia perchè pagati troppo, ricordaste i piloti che formavano nell'aeronautica e che poi se li prendevano loro , sia perchè erano troppi  che cosa hanno fatto , dati soldi nostri per una vita e siamo sempre al punto di partenza un disastro.


Bello “schicco”. Ho imparato da mia madre “schicchera” che veniva da suo padre romano.


----------



## Cattivik (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Io si pieno da fonti dirette, medici e oss


In quale ospedale?

Cattivik


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> So che è colpa del t9 ma "green passero" è bellissimo


Del t9 della dettatura e del fatto che non avevo gli occhiali 
Però non correggo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Io si pieno da fonti dirette, medici e oss


Terapie intensive non so con il casco qualcuno l’ho visto


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> In quale ospedale?
> 
> Cattivik


San Raffaele Milano più svariati amici vaccinati finiti in terapia intensiva.


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

Comunque basta andare sul gruppo di fb danni collaterali per vedere mokti inoculati malconci


----------



## Foglia (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Comunque basta andare sul gruppo di fb danni collaterali per vedere mokti inoculati malconci


Porca pupattola, decisamente meglio se non guardo.....
Comunque, a fronte di tanti che si dicono fortunati a testare un vaccino (indicativa è proprio la raccolta, e la scoperta "coeva" di effetti collaterali, poi per carità, non sentiamoci cavie ), io dico che se avessi avuto DI FATTO È NEI FATTI libertà di scelta, col cazzo che mi sarei inoculata sta roba.


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Porca pupattola, decisamente meglio se non guardo.....
> Comunque, a fronte di tanti che si dicono fortunati a testare un vaccino (indicativa è proprio la raccolta, e la scoperta "coeva" di effetti collaterali, poi per carità, non sentiamoci cavie ), io dico che se avessi avuto DI FATTO È NEI FATTI libertà di scelta, col cazzo che mi sarei inoculata sta roba.



Io non cedo al ricatto, faccio valere i nostri diritti!
Ad oggi nemmeno un tampone ho fatto.


----------



## Foglia (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Io non cedo al ricatto, faccio valere i nostri diritti!
> Ad oggi nemmeno un tampone ho fatto.


Nemmeno io ho mai fatto un tampone, ma perché quando mi è probabilmente capitato di averlo, una volta, ancora non esistevano i tamponi, e l'altra volta ero già comunque in quarantena, per così dire, di riflesso. Sono stata attenta a sintomi vari, questo sì, e ho evitato di andare in mezzo alla gente quando mi è capitato di non sentirmi troppo in forma.

Purtroppo al vaccino (ben più rischioso di un tampone) non mi sono più potuta sottrarre.


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ho mai fatto un tampone, ma perché quando mi è probabilmente capitato di averlo, una volta, ancora non esistevano i tamponi, e l'altra volta ero già comunque in quarantena, per così dire, di riflesso. Sono stata attenta a sintomi vari, questo sì, e ho evitato di andare in mezzo alla gente quando mi è capitato di non sentirmi troppo in forma.
> 
> Purtroppo al vaccino (ben più rischioso di un tampone) non mi sono più potuta sottrarre.


Cos'è hai ceduto al ricatto per lavorare?


----------



## Foglia (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Cos'è hai ceduto al ricatto per lavorare?


Soprattutto. Più che altro per poter cercare lavoro. Il mio ambiente è una jungla (libera professionista, in realtà molto poco libera). per cui, anche dismesso il divieto (che cadrà il 31 dicembre con la fine dello stato di emergenza, sempre che non trovino altre "magie" dal cilindro) purtroppo, nel mio settore, il danno è fatto 

Ma sono diverse le sfere della mia vita che erano coinvolte, e nemmeno tutte necessariamente "ludiche".
E' andata così  , ora cerco di pensarci il meno possibile, e spero di avere avuto paura inutilmente.


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Comunque basta andare sul gruppo di fb danni collaterali per vedere mokti inoculati malconci


Se hai notizie affidabili e provate riportale.... altrimenti non diffondiamo dicerie da FB


----------



## MariLea (27 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Se hai notizie affidabili e provate riportale.... altrimenti non diffondiamo dicerie da FB


Giusta_mente!


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Se hai notizie affidabili e provate riportale.... altrimenti non diffondiamo dicerie da FB


Ho solo notizie affidabili.
La tv, giornali, fb e YouTube non sono affidabili...


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Soprattutto. Più che altro per poter cercare lavoro. Il mio ambiente è una jungla (libera professionista, in realtà molto poco libera). per cui, anche dismesso il divieto (che cadrà il 31 dicembre con la fine dello stato di emergenza, sempre che non trovino altre "magie" dal cilindro) purtroppo, nel mio settore, il danno è fatto
> 
> Ma sono diverse le sfere della mia vita che erano coinvolte, e nemmeno tutte necessariamente "ludiche".
> E' andata così  , ora cerco di pensarci il meno possibile, e spero di avere avuto paura inutilmente.


Anche io libero professionista, tutto ha un prezzo... Ma non scambio la mia vita per dei pezzi di carta colorati.
Detto questo conosco anche molte persone che non hanno avuto nulla se non un po'di febbre.... Non scopriremo mai i danni, visto che arriveranno tra un po'e non saranno direttamente riconducibili al vax. Ora dovete fare la terza dose, poi la quarta da febbraio....


----------



## Foglia (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Anche io libero professionista, tutto ha un prezzo... Ma non scambio la mia vita per dei pezzi di carta colorati.
> Detto questo conosco anche molte persone che non hanno avuto nulla se non un po'di febbre.... Non scopriremo mai i danni, visto che arriveranno tra un po'e non saranno direttamente riconducibili al vax. Ora dovete fare la terza dose, poi la quarta da febbraio....


Un attimo, che io sono alla prima! La seconda mi toccherà (visto che non ho da riportare reazioni "gravi" alla prima, sempre toccando ferro   ), poi speriamo che di qui a un anno un pò di chiarezza sia stata fatta. Prima assolutamente non mi conveniva farlo, tanto più (che anche a guardare il rischio) di ammalarsi) che nei mesi estivi è meno facile prenderlo, come per qualsiasi influenza. E c'erano meno obblighi, e sicuramente più ovviabili (mai andata in un cinema d'estate, al ristorante si sta fuori, ho fatto qualche scorpacciata di musei prima che mi fregassero  e.... niente.... fosse capitata la necessità, per una volta mi sarei tamponata  ). Ora (rischio connesso al vaccino a parte) ha certamente e comunque più senso (ragionevolmente aumenteranno i contagi) e comunque.... toccato il lavoro, ci sono stata costretta (purtroppo, mi ripeto, nel mio campo tutto questo avrà ripercussioni che non finiranno certo il 31 dicembre).


----------



## ologramma (27 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bello “schicco”. Ho imparato da mia madre “schicchera” che veniva da suo padre romano.


scusa non riletto ben volevo scrivere schiocco delle dita.
Schicchera è una botta tremenda , come un bel schiaffo forte, un urto con le macchine , il rumore di un fulmine , quindi è riferito ad una cosa di botto, subitanea e fortissima


----------



## ologramma (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Anche io libero professionista, tutto ha un prezzo... Ma non scambio la mia vita per dei pezzi di carta colorati.
> Detto questo conosco anche molte persone che non hanno avuto nulla se non un po'di febbre.... Non scopriremo mai i danni, visto che arriveranno tra un po'e non saranno direttamente riconducibili al vax. Ora dovete fare la terza dose, poi la quarta da febbraio....


vedi che ci sono stati morti anche nei giovani e sani , stanno studiando  sicuramente ci sarà una concausa ma per ora  non la sanno .
Ci hanno ripetuto che  il covid è nuovo quindi  ringraziamo che hanno trovato questi vaccini


----------



## Foglia (27 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi che *ci sono stati morti anche nei giovani e sani* , stanno studiando  sicuramente ci sarà una concausa ma per ora  non la sanno .
> Ci hanno ripetuto che  il covid è nuovo quindi  ringraziamo che hanno trovato questi vaccini


Premesso che probabilmente qualche patologia la avevano (ho un amico di trent'anni che l'ha presa in maniera forte, ma guarda caso qualche problema, acclarato, lo ha) più che altro, con riguardo SOPRATTUTTO ai giovani, c'è da sperare che non salteranno fuori effetti collaterali troppo gravi, di qui ad un tempo a venire. C'è pure quello da considerare. Anche (e con maggior riguardo) quando viene consigliato di sperimentare il vaccino perfino a un dodicenne con rischi pari a zero. Che però, se non si vaccina, non può fare sport (fuori dalla scuola, per ora).
Che dire? incrocio le dita, e che non si arrivi nel breve periodo ad imporre vaccinazioni a bambini in età del mio.
Perché se su di me la paura è grande, su di lui anche solo il dubbio di esserne costretta sarebbe atroce.


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Ho solo notizie affidabili.
> La tv, giornali, fb e YouTube non sono affidabili...


sei tu che hai parlato di conoscenti, di gruppi su fb.... 

Le tv e giornali sono relativamente affidabili, c'è gente seria e gente che vuole fare solo audience e vendere copie
Fb e Youtube sono uno sfogatoio, direi che è meglio lasciarli perdere


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi che ci sono stati morti anche nei giovani e sani , stanno studiando  sicuramente ci sarà una concausa ma per ora  non la sanno .
> *Ci hanno ripetuto che  il covid è nuovo quindi  ringraziamo che hanno trovato questi vaccini*


Certamente, poi ognuno dovrebbe essere LIBERO di decidere cosa buttarsi nel proprio corpo.
La tv ha ripetuto di tutto....


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> sei tu che hai parlato di conoscenti, di gruppi su fb....
> 
> Le tv e giornali sono relativamente affidabili, c'è gente seria e gente che vuole fare solo audience e vendere copie
> Fb e Youtube sono uno sfogatoio, direi che è meglio lasciarli perdere


 Io parlo per esperienze di persone che conosco. Poi ci sono i pentiti che si sfogano su fb anziché scendere in piazza.... Sono tanti, ma giustamente li lascerei perdere.
Tv e giornali affidabili? Si come no... Ricordo i video al tg dei morti viventi in cina, cadaveri per strada e gente che sveniva in diretta....


----------



## Foglia (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Certamente, poi ognuno dovrebbe essere LIBERO di decidere cosa buttarsi nel proprio corpo.
> La tv ha ripetuto di tutto....


Soprattutto in un contesto in cui "la cuenta" degli effetti collaterali la stanno facendo sulla nostra pelle


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Soprattutto in un contesto in cui "la cuenta" degli effetti collaterali la stanno facendo sulla nostra pelle


E sulla pelle di chi dovrebbe essere fatta.


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Io parlo per esperienze di persone che conosco. Poi ci sono i pentiti che si sfogano su fb anziché scendere in piazza.... Sono tanti, ma giustamente li lascerei perdere.
> Tv e giornali affidabili? Si come no... Ricordo i video al tg dei morti viventi in cina, cadaveri per strada e gente che sveniva in diretta....


Tutti abbiamo informazioni sullo zio del cugino della portinaia del fratello del nonno dell'amica che al mercato un topolino comprò...o se preferisci un pipistrello

ma è su questo "sentito dire" che si basano tutte le credenze che ci portano a questa situazione. Tu e Foglia avete paura, ok ci stà .... 

Quello che trovo scorretto è far nascere le proprie convizioni, e poi sentirsi obbligati a diffonderle, da una vulgata popolare che diventa accettabile solo perché rassicura rispetto ai propri timori


----------



## Foglia (27 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E sulla pelle di chi dovrebbe essere fatta.


Ma io capisco la contingenza. 
Capisci però che se mi trovo di fatto COSTRETTA a farlo, questo non va bene.
Se tu (generico) la fai consapevolmente, valutando per te maggiori i benefici dei rischi, è altro conto.
Se non ti senti cavia, ma fortunata, altro conto ancora.

Questa è libertà.  Per me.


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma io capisco la contingenza.
> Capisci però che se mi trovo di fatto COSTRETTA a farlo, questo non va bene.
> Se tu (generico) la fai consapevolmente, valutando per te maggiori i benefici dei rischi, è altro conto.
> Se non ti senti cavia, ma fortunata, altro conto ancora.
> ...


Dai,  speriamo che finisca per tutti con due dosi e stop e si vada nella direzione degli altri stati europei, con la soppressione del Green Pass.
Un altro anno di queste discussioni non lo reggo.
È peggio di essere in campagna elettorale perenne.
Ps Il tuo Green Pass dovrebbe durare fino a metà novembre 2022,  se non erro.


----------



## Cattivik (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Comunque basta andare sul gruppo di fb danni collaterali per vedere mokti inoculati malconci


A bhe se i dati arrivano fb siamo in una botte de ferro.

Cattivik ANSA


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma io capisco la contingenza.
> Capisci però che se mi trovo di fatto COSTRETTA a farlo, questo non va bene.
> Se tu (generico) la fai consapevolmente, valutando per te maggiori i benefici dei rischi, è altro conto.
> Se non ti senti cavia, ma fortunata, altro conto ancora.
> ...


Posso dire "grazie al cazzo"?
Se finirà prima sarà probabilmente anche grazie a quelli che tu chiami "cavie"


----------



## Cattivik (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> San Raffaele Milano più svariati amici vaccinati finiti in terapia intensiva.


Interessante vedro di fare una ricerca... e sentire se tra i miei amici medici c'è qualcuno che possa confermare

Cattivik investigatore...


----------



## Cattivik (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> *Ho solo notizie affidabili.*
> La tv, giornali, fb e YouTube non sono affidabili...


... basta l'inchino o dobbiamo inginocchiarci?

Cattivik popolino


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo informazioni sullo zio del cugino della portinaia del fratello del nonno dell'amica che al mercato un topolino comprò...o se preferisci un pipistrello
> 
> ma è su questo "sentito dire" che si basano tutte le credenze che ci portano a questa situazione. Tu e Foglia avete paura, ok ci stà ....
> 
> Quello che trovo scorretto è far nascere le proprie convizioni, e poi sentirsi obbligati a diffonderle, da una vulgata popolare che diventa accettabile solo perché rassicura rispetto ai propri timori



Io ho informazioni, poche ovviamente, ma mi bastano dai diretti interessati. Basta far passare la falsità televisiva dove è credibile solo la tv.
Io non ho paura di una influenza, ho paura di perdere la libertà (ormai già persa)... Chi si è inoculato lo ha fatto perché terrorizzato della propaganda....


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Dai,  speriamo che finisca per tutti con due dosi e stop e si vada nella direzione degli altri stati europei, con la soppressione del Green Pass.
> Un altro anno di queste discussioni non lo reggo.
> È peggio di essere in campagna elettorale perenne.
> Ps Il tuo Green Pass dovrebbe durare fino a metà novembre 2022,  se non erro.



Ora dovrete fare la terza dose. Pena, perdita del green pass.
Finché sarete ricattabili andranno avanti...


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Io ho informazioni, poche ovviamente, ma mi bastano dai diretti interessati. Basta far passare la falsità televisiva dove è credibile solo la tv.
> Io non ho paura di una influenza, ho paura di perdere la libertà (ormai già persa)... Chi si è inoculato lo ha fatto perché terrorizzato della propaganda....


Non è un'influenza, ma una SARS.


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Io ho informazioni, poche ovviamente, ma mi bastano dai diretti interessati. Basta far passare la falsità televisiva dove è credibile solo la tv.
> Io non ho paura di una influenza, ho paura di perdere la libertà (ormai già persa)... Chi si è inoculato lo ha fatto perché terrorizzato della propaganda....


....potrei dirti che le mie informazioni vengono direttamente da un reparto di infettivologia, e allora? come siamo messi adesso?

Terrorizzato non dal virus ma dall'idea di rimanere ancora in questo stallo di mmmmerda


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Terrorizzato non dal virus ma dall'idea di rimanere ancora in questo stallo di mmmmerda


Cosa ti aspetti,  adesso?
Siamo al 74,3 prime vaccinazioni in Italia, quasi al 90% prime dosi in Lombardia, oltre il 91% da te.
Considerando che molti residui hanno già immunità da memoria cellulare, siamo in dirittura finale.


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa ti aspetti,  adesso?
> Siamo al 74,3 prime vaccinazioni in Italia, quasi al 90% prime dosi in Lombardia, oltre il 91% da te.


...di uscirne il prima possibile


----------



## danny (27 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...di uscirne il prima possibile


Da noi dovremmo già esserne fuori,  date le percentuali.


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

Time wil tell....


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Da noi dovremmo già esserne fuori,  date le percentuali.


...se la gente non si spostasse in continuazione potrei anche darti ragione


----------



## ologramma (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Certamente, poi ognuno dovrebbe essere LIBERO di decidere cosa buttarsi nel proprio corpo.
> La tv ha ripetuto di tutto....


varrebbe sempre su tutto quello che per noi sarebbe una imposizione , vedi il diritto di curarsi , il diritto di lasciarsi morire o venire aiutato.. prendere droga, fare come ci pare insomma , anche di rifiutarsi di pagare le tasse , andare in giro nudi  , fare tutto e di più .
Quindi che ci stanno a fare  chi fa le leggi per proteggerci  , chi ci cura, chi ci dice cosa va bene e cosa no ,  dai se vuoi puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi basta che non ledi la mia libertà e il  non vaccinarsi ,sapendo che mi potresti trasmettere il virus ,non è una tua decisione ma spetta alla collettività per cui al governo eletto deciderlo.
In tv  anche i dottori  fanno parte della politica e sono di parte  , visto come denigravano la gravità della ,malattia?
Ripensa alla sfilza di camion militari  che portavano via  le salme delle povere persone morte , e immagina le stanze  dei cimiteri pieni di bare che non potevano essere seppelliti perchè avevano paura


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Io ho informazioni, poche ovviamente, ma mi bastano dai diretti interessati. Basta far passare la falsità televisiva dove è credibile solo la tv.
> Io non ho paura di una influenza, ho paura di perdere la libertà (ormai già persa)... Chi si è inoculato lo ha fatto perché terrorizzato della propaganda....


Chi si è inoculato avendo cucito addosso il vestito della vittima condannata dallo stato tiranno, forse lo ha fatto per il.motivo che dici tu

Ma c'è anche chi non si sente affatto oppresso 

Se vai in tanti punti vaccinali, specie di questi tempi, vedi giovanissimi sereni e sorridenti che fanno il vaccino

Facci un giretto, penso che ti farà bene


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> varrebbe sempre su tutto quello che per noi sarebbe una imposizione , vedi il diritto di curarsi , il diritto di lasciarsi morire o venire aiutato.. prendere droga, fare come ci pare insomma , anche di rifiutarsi di pagare le tasse , andare in giro nudi  , fare tutto e di più .
> Quindi che ci stanno a fare  chi fa le leggi per proteggerci  , chi ci cura, chi ci dice cosa va bene e cosa no ,  *dai se vuoi puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi basta che non ledi la mia libertà e il  non vaccinarsi ,sapendo che mi potresti trasmettere il virus ,non è una tua decisione ma spetta alla collettività per cui al governo eletto deciderlo.*
> In tv  anche i dottori  fanno parte della politica e sono di parte  , visto come denigravano la gravità della ,malattia?
> Ripensa alla sfilza di camion militari  che portavano via  le salme delle povere persone morte , e immagina le stanze  dei cimiteri pieni di bare che non potevano essere seppelliti perchè avevano paura


Qui è la tv che parla, di fatto lo stesso vaccinato può contagiare.


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi si è inoculato avendo cucito addosso il vestito della vittima condannata dallo stato tiranno, forse lo ha fatto per il.motivo che dici tu
> 
> Ma c'è anche chi non si sente affatto oppresso
> 
> ...



Io vivo in mezzo ai giovani, il 99% lo hanno fatto perché terrorizzati dalla tv e per andare al ristorante, in vacanza etc...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi si è inoculato avendo cucito addosso il vestito della vittima condannata dallo stato tiranno, forse lo ha fatto per il.motivo che dici tu
> 
> Ma c'è anche chi non si sente affatto oppresso
> 
> ...


Be buona parte di quei giovani lo fanno perché altrimenti avrebbero la vita sociale ridotta a zero
Negare che molti lo hanno fatto perché “ricattati” mi sembra che sia negare la realtà


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Io vivo in mezzo ai giovani, il 99% lo hanno fatto perché terrorizzati dalla tv e per andare al ristorante, in vacanza etc...


Giovani terrorizzati io non ne ho visti
Però io non vivo in mezzo ai giovani potrei essermi perso qualcosa


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be buona parte di quei giovani lo fanno perché altrimenti avrebbero la vita sociale ridotta a zero
> Negare che molti lo hanno fatto perché “ricattati” mi sembra che sia negare la realtà


dopo ti mando un vocale di bestemmie di quelli che ti piacciono tanto...... 

si parla di ricatti come se fosse uno sghiribizzo dei "poteri forti" chiudere la gente in casa inscenando una pandemia


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be buona parte di quei giovani lo fanno perché altrimenti avrebbero la vita sociale ridotta a zero
> Negare che molti lo hanno fatto perché “ricattati” mi sembra che sia negare la realtà


Questo io non lo so

Ma ragazzi terrorizzati in punti vaccinali non ne ho visti

E ci sono stato diverse volte, non solo per me

Mercoledì ci ritorno, ti saprò dire se nel mio piccolo vedo giovani con occhi sbarrati o che urlano nei corridoi


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> dopo ti mando un vocale di bestemmie di quelli che ti piacciono tanto......
> 
> si parla di ricatti come se fosse uno sghiribizzo dei "poteri forti" chiudere la gente in casa inscenando una pandemia


Come lo chiami se non ti vaccini non puoi fare più nulla con i tuoi amici se non stare all’aperto?
Conosci tanti giovani che sarebbero corsi a vaccinarsi?
Non ho detto che è uno schiribizzo, ho solo detto oggettivamente quello che è successo
Poi tu conosci tanti giovani che senza quel ricatto sarebbero corsi a vaccinarsi, parlo di adolescenti? Io no
Probabilmente lo avrebbero fatto o forse no. Sicuramente il ricatto è stato una buona spinta

ps: potevi fare di meglio nel vocale


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo io non lo so
> 
> Ma ragazzi terrorizzati in punti vaccinali non ne ho visti
> 
> ...


No no quello nemmeno io 
O almeno quelli che conosco io erano assolutamente tranquilli 
Discuto sulle motivazioni per cui si sono vaccinati che sono le stesse di molti adulti


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no quello nemmeno io
> O almeno quelli che conosco io erano assolutamente tranquilli
> Discuto sulle motivazioni per cui si sono vaccinati che sono le stesse di molti adulti


Siamo d'accordo allora che chi usa termini come "terrorizzati" non sta affatto descrivendo quel che vede attorno a sé, ma soltanto quel che vive dentro di sé.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo d'accordo allora che chi usa termini come "terrorizzati" non sta affatto descrivendo quel che vede attorno a sé, ma soltanto quel che vive dentro di sé.


Assolutamente si 
Forse terrorizzati dal non potersi più divertire non certo dal vaccino


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Assolutamente si
> Forse terrorizzati dal non potersi più divertire non certo dal vaccino


Funziona così con molte cose, ed è una tecnica che tutti gli stati del pianeta applicano su quasi tutto

Io ogni giorno passo da una strada dove c'è il limite di 30, e 40 cartelli e postazioni di controllo della velocità.

Mica vado a 30 perché sono convinto che a 50 all'ora faccio strage di pedoni

Vado a 30 perché sennò prendo la multa.

Un sacco di gente sta scoprendo l'acqua calda, con questa sega del gren pass


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Come lo chiami se non ti vaccini non puoi fare più nulla con i tuoi amici se non stare all’aperto?
> Conosci tanti giovani che sarebbero corsi a vaccinarsi?
> Non ho detto che è uno schiribizzo, ho solo detto oggettivamente quello che è successo
> Poi tu conosci tanti giovani che senza quel ricatto sarebbero corsi a vaccinarsi, parlo di adolescenti? Io no
> ...


...vero, ero in pubblico ...la prossima volta mi apparto

Ma secondo me è il punto di vista sbagliato, non chiudo per far finta che esista un obbligo vaccinale non dichiarabile ma chiudo perché c'è bisogno di porre un freno al tutto e poi di conseguenza metto il green pass

Ma ho l'impressione che la tanto sbandierata "libertà di scelta" sia soltanto un altro strumento, appiglio, in mano a chi ha paura di vaccinarsi


----------



## Ulisse (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Qui è la tv che parla, di fatto lo stesso vaccinato può contagiare.


senza polemica e senza innescare inutili flame ma 
se si contiua a portare come contraltare alla vaccinazione il non annullamento del contagio vuol dire che non si è capito il reale scopo di quest'ultima.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Funziona così con molte cose, ed è una tecnica che tutti gli stati del pianeta applicano su quasi tutto
> 
> Io ogni giorno passo da una strada dove c'è il limite di 30, e 40 cartelli e postazioni di controllo della velocità.
> 
> ...


Che funzioni così non lo metto in dubbio. Io non lo trovo corretto
Il paragone con il limite di velocità non regge


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...vero, ero in pubblico ...la prossima volta mi apparto
> 
> Ma secondo me è il punto di vista sbagliato, non chiudo per far finta che esista un obbligo vaccinale non dichiarabile ma chiudo perché c'è bisogno di porre un freno al tutto e poi di conseguenza metto il green pass
> 
> Ma ho l'impressione che la tanto sbandierata "libertà di scelta" sia soltanto un altro strumento, appiglio, in mano a chi ha paura di vaccinarsi


Non so io mi sono vaccinata


----------



## patroclo (27 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so io mi sono vaccinata


lo so che sei vaccinata....


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che funzioni così non lo metto in dubbio. Io non lo trovo corretto
> Il paragone con il limite di velocità non regge


Per chi baratta un teorico pericolo per la sua salute con qualche balletto, qualche flessione in palestra e qualche drink ?

Hai voglia se regge


----------



## feather (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> San Raffaele Milano più svariati amici vaccinati finiti in terapia intensiva.


Questo San Raffaele?


----------



## Cattivik (27 Settembre 2021)

... piuma piuma... sono dati falsi controllati e corretti da Bigfarma... Il gomblotto è palese a tutti solo tu ci credi ancora SVEGLIA!!!

Cattivik che ha 10 ammiocugini...


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Funziona così con molte cose, ed è una tecnica che tutti gli stati del pianeta applicano su quasi tutto
> 
> Io ogni giorno passo da una strada dove c'è il limite di 30, e 40 cartelli e postazioni di controllo della velocità.
> 
> ...


La multa la prendi quando infrangi una legge. Viviamo in un contesto dove ovviamente, se ci vivi, devi sottostare a queste regole. Anche se parcheggi su un passo carraio prendi la multa. Giusto così.

Diversamente imporre, più o meno indirettamente, l'obbligo di inocularsi qualcosa non previsto dalla legge si chiama... Non so, visto che sei tanto informato, come si chiama?

Detto questo, per me nel vaccino ci può anche potenzialmente essere acqua distillata. Oppure essere la panacea di tutti i mali e farci tornare alla normalità... Quella normalità fatta di "divertimenti" (come qualcuno li ha chiamati).. quei divertimenti che hanno indotto i giovani a vaccinarsi, hanno "ricattato" tutti. Indistintamente.

Che poi all'italiano medio questo non interessi e peggio ancora, sia la cosa giusta, è un dato di fatto. 

Io non sono ricattabile... Il vaccino non me lo faccio. Anche perché sono abbastanza convinto che non torneremo alla normalità. Questa è la nuova normalità che avete contribuito a creare.



feather ha detto:


> Questo San Raffaele?
> View attachment 9636


Per queste meme facebook invece va bene...



Ulisse ha detto:


> senza polemica e senza innescare inutili flame ma
> se si contiua a portare come contraltare alla vaccinazione il non annullamento del contagio vuol dire che non si è capito il reale scopo di quest'ultima.


Assolutamente nessuna polemica. Lo scopo di una vaccinazione di massa (solo però dove conviene, presumo, ma magari mi sbaglio che chi entra illegalmente in Italia possa circolare senza vax, inoltre in molti paesi poveri dubito abbiano le risorse per stare dietro a questo cinema) con un vaccino sviluppato di fretta e furia, e quindi testato sull'uomo, è un tentativo ... Se va bene stiamo salvi (finché da fuori non arrivano nuove ondate), se va male si opterà per molte altre dosi. Per poi cambiare strada, forse, tra qualche anno.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma io capisco la contingenza.
> Capisci però che se mi trovo di fatto COSTRETTA a farlo, questo non va bene.
> Se tu (generico) la fai consapevolmente, valutando per te maggiori i benefici dei rischi, è altro conto.
> Se non ti senti cavia, ma fortunata, altro conto ancora.
> ...


Non capisco.


----------



## Foglia (27 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco.


Hai chiesto chi dovesse fare da cavia. La mia risposta è chi se la sente, poiché convinto (con varie "graduazioni") che i benefici del vaccino superino, per lui, i rischi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai chiesto chi dovesse fare da cavia. La mia risposta è chi se la sente, poiché convinto (con varie "graduazioni") che i benefici del vaccino superino, per lui, i rischi.


Quindi ringrazia chi si è vaccinato.


----------



## andrea53 (27 Settembre 2021)

Toscana: 3,6 milioni di abitanti. Circa quattrocentomila under 12, circa centomila immunodepressi non vaccinaBili. Restano 3,1 milioni di persone di cui: 2,9 milioni vaccinate con almeno una dose, 2,65 milioni con due dosi. Fate le proporzioni...


----------



## andrea53 (27 Settembre 2021)

p.s.: secondo la John Hopkins University, contando le due dosi, attualmente al mondo ci sono oltre tre  miliardi di cavie. Moriremo tutti entro due anni, pazienza   
https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

Numeri alla mano siamo in una botte di ferro... Grazie al vax.


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Numeri alla mano siamo in una botte di ferro... Grazie al vax.


Pensa altrimenti!


----------



## Ulisse (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Assolutamente nessuna polemica. Lo scopo di una vaccinazione di massa (solo però dove conviene, presumo, ma magari mi sbaglio che chi entra illegalmente in Italia possa circolare senza vax, inoltre in molti paesi poveri dubito abbiano le risorse per stare dietro a questo cinema) con un vaccino sviluppato di fretta e furia, e quindi testato sull'uomo, è un tentativo ... Se va bene stiamo salvi (finché da fuori non arrivano nuove ondate), se va male si opterà per molte altre dosi. Per poi cambiare strada, forse, tra qualche anno.


ma che significa tentativo?

al momento, la scienza è riuscita con il vaccino ad arginarlo.
Non si esclude che in futuro si possa debellare come fatto con altre piaghe tipo la poliomelite o tubercolosi ma nemmeno si può confermare con assoluta certezza.

Che sia efficace in questi termini non credo sia messo in discussione.
Lo dimostrano le terapie intensive per fortuna non più al collasso.
Ti rammento che fino a pochi mesi fa dovevi sperare di non prenderlo almeno tanto quanto il trovare eventualmente un posto libero in rianimazione.
Ricordo bene quando nel pieno del periodo nero i medici facevano velatamente capire che si era arrivati a dover sceglere fra chi curare e chi affidare alla speranze e preghiere.

spero che sia un ricordo ancora vivo nella mente di tutti
In questo modo è immediato capire da dove siamo partiti e dove siamo al momento arrivati.

Se un vaccino, con eventualmente più richiami negli anni, possa permetterci di ridurre così tanto la mortalità allora proprio non capisco dove sta tutta questa ritrosia nei suoi confronti.

Ovviamente evitando di ripetere il solito discorso trito e ritrito sugli effetti futuri.
Non mi sembra siano così deterministicamente prevedibili in nessuna delle cose che facciamo...che però non evitiamo.
Anche mettersi in macchina o scendere a fare una corsetta ha una frazione di rischio mortale ma tutti lo assumiamo come accettabile ed andiamo avanti.

E statistiche alla mano, è più probabile morire ucciso sbranato da uno squalo bianco o punto da uno sciame di calabroni africani che di vaccino.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Settembre 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Toscana: 3,6 milioni di abitanti. Circa quattrocentomila under 12, circa centomila immunodepressi non vaccinaBili. Restano 3,1 milioni di persone di cui: 2,9 milioni vaccinate con almeno una dose, 2,65 milioni con due dosi. Fate le proporzioni...
> View attachment 9637


Dai Andrea.. queste immaginine di regime fanno stringere il cuore, sembra di essere a radio Tirana ai tempi di Henver Hoxha 

Lo sanno tutti che è tutto falso e i reparti covid e le terapie intensive sono pieni di vaccinati 

Ora vogliono fare la terza dose ma perché?

Perché così danno il colpo di grazia e uno muore direttamente senza intasare gli ospedali.

non ci dicono nulla di vero a noi poverini, lo capisci?? Ci imbrogliano

Cattivoni!


----------



## andrea53 (27 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dai Andrea.. queste immaginine di regime fanno stringere il cuore, sembra di essere a radio Tirana ai tempi di Henver Hoxha
> 
> Lo sanno tutti che è tutto falso e i reparti covid e le terapie intensive sono pieni di vaccinati
> 
> ...


Moriremo tutti. Appuntamento nell’ aldilà


----------



## desire.vodafone (27 Settembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma che significa tentativo?
> 
> al momento, la scienza è riuscita con il vaccino ad arginarlo.
> Non si esclude che in futuro si possa debellare come fatto con altre piaghe tipo la poliomelite o tubercolosi ma nemmeno si può confermare con assoluta certezza.
> ...


Si sa per certo che le terapie al colasso sono state dovute ad una cattiva/errata gestione della malattia.
Probabilmente tu eri uno di quelli che cantavano andrà tutto bene sul terrazzo. Hai una fede sfrenata nella tv, io pur non possedendola ma pago ugualmente il canone. Come vedi rispetto le regole imposte nei limiti della decenza.
Statistiche alla mano, non puoi obbligare chi non vuole a in uno schiame di calabroni o a farsi il vax.


----------



## andrea53 (27 Settembre 2021)

esistono patologie per le quali non si troverà mai un vaccino


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> La multa la prendi quando infrangi una legge. Viviamo in un contesto dove ovviamente, se ci vivi, devi sottostare a queste regole.


   
Sei troppo divertente.


----------



## Vera (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Si sa per certo che le terapie al colasso sono state dovute ad una cattiva/errata gestione della malattia.
> Probabilmente tu eri uno di quelli che cantavano andrà tutto bene sul terrazzo. Hai una fede sfrenata nella tv, io pur non possedendola ma pago ugualmente il canone. Come vedi rispetto le regole imposte nei limiti della decenza.
> Statistiche alla mano, non puoi obbligare chi non vuole a in uno schiame di calabroni o a farsi il vax.


Non deludi mai.


----------



## Ulisse (27 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Si sa per certo che le terapie al colasso sono state dovute ad una cattiva/errata gestione della malattia.
> Probabilmente tu eri uno di quelli che cantavano andrà tutto bene sul terrazzo. Hai una fede sfrenata nella tv, io pur non possedendola ma pago ugualmente il canone. Come vedi rispetto le regole imposte nei limiti della decenza.
> Statistiche alla mano, non puoi obbligare chi non vuole a in uno schiame di calabroni o a farsi il vax.


non è da me nemmeno cantare sotto la doccia.
Figuriamoci fuori sul terrazzo
Non seguo la tv (a parte pochissimi programmi o sport )-
Caratterialmente cerco sempre di farmi una opinione salendo il pù possibile a monte nei dati.
quindi, se mi consideri uno di quelli uniformati ed appiattiti dalla cazzate viste in tv ti confermo che sei in errore.
Cazzate che dico non meno degli altri le partorisco in piena autonomia senza condizionamenti.

Secondo il tuo punto di vista, il vaccino è inutile perchè il calo della mortalità e dei ricoveri nelle terapie intensive e è dovuto alla migliore/corretta gestione della malattia. Poi, è pura coincidenza che fra quelli gravi è alta la percentuale di non vaccinati.

Statistiche alla mano, non per forzare nessuno ma solo per sottolineare la miopia intellettuale di chi si barrica dietro il tasso di mortalità che si legherebbe al vaccino .
Per non parlare quando ci si erge a valenti virologi o navigati ricercatori che hanno masticato da sempre nozioni di RNA e proteina spike.
Ovviamente concetti certificati con lode all'università di Facebook

Se si hanno di questi timori allora non si deve prendere nessun medicinale, mezzi di trasporto,....
E non entro in campi dove l'incoerenza sarebbe grande quanto una montagna: tipo consumo di alcolici, fumo, cibo non sani,...

io vedo solo i dati assoluti e mi sembra che la direzione sia quella giusta.

Poi ognuno fa quel che vuole ma rispetto enormente di più chi mi dice ho paura di farlo.
La paura è un sentimento irrazionale e come tale va gestito.
C'è un incendio e trovi chi si lancia dentro per salvare e chi non ha il coraggio per paura di morire.
Entrambi comportamenti leciti e naturali.

Ma chi inizia a sciorinare una marea di opposizioni tecnico scientifiche o pone dei ragionamenti che vanno dal cartello delle casa farmaceutiche al  complottismo mondiale per la sterminazione di massa passando per uno stato anticostituzionale e coercitivo muove per me solo l'aria


----------



## perplesso (27 Settembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non è da me nemmeno cantare sotto la doccia.
> Figuriamoci fuori sul terrazzo
> Non seguo la tv (a parte pochissimi programmi o sport )-
> Caratterialmente cerco sempre di farmi una opinione salendo il pù possibile a monte nei dati.
> ...


è colpa dei comunisti.   questo è tutto.


----------



## Ulisse (27 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> è colpa dei comunisti.   questo è tutto.


Vero.
Da mangiare i bambini a sterminare tutti il passo è breve..


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Ripeto: al nord siamo oltre il 90% vaccinati. 
Quindi se funziona siamo fuori. 
Adesso parliamo di tette. 
O di qualsiasi altra cosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ripeto: al nord siamo oltre il 90% vaccinati.
> Quindi se funziona siamo fuori.
> Adesso parliamo di tette.
> O di qualsiasi altra cosa.


Ciao ciao belle tettine


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...vero, ero in pubblico ...la prossima volta mi apparto
> 
> Ma secondo me è il punto di vista sbagliato, non chiudo per far finta che esista un obbligo vaccinale non dichiarabile ma chiudo perché c'è bisogno di porre un freno al tutto e poi di conseguenza metto il green pass
> 
> *Ma ho l'impressione che la tanto sbandierata "libertà di scelta" sia soltanto un altro strumento, appiglio, in mano a chi ha paura di vaccinarsi*


No. La libertà di scelta viene tirata in ballo quando la si mette in discussione. E' questo il punto. Perché è diventata "un appiglio"?
Se io valuto non conveniente/pericoloso/non sicuro, o mettici quel che vuoi, il vaccino, PERCHE' mi viene tolta (in maniera molto subdola) l'effettiva libertà e possibilità di scelta? Questa è la domanda, e si basa su FATTI.


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> PERCHE' mi viene tolta (in maniera molto subdola) l'effettiva libertà e possibilità di scelta?


Perché la tua scelta va poi a influire nella vita degli altri cittadini, infettando, intasando ospedali, ecc.. 
Per cui la società decide che per il bene comune ti devi vaccinare.
Ecco perché la tua libertà di scelta ti è stata tolta


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi ringrazia chi si è vaccinato.


Bruni, però coi "ringraziamenti", come con i "complotti" non si va da nessuna parte  

Chi si è vaccinato "convinto" dell'utilità di questo vaccino (e quindi non parlo di me e di chi come me lo ha fatto spinto da altri fatti, diversamente ineludibili alla faccia della cara democrazia) lo ha fatto pensando a sé, a ciò che era meglio per sé. Se temo, o ho ragionevole certezza, che se mi piglio il covid ci resto secca, altroché se mi vaccino. Chiaro quel che voglio dire?

Tu (una volta lo hai detto) non hai mai nemmeno avuto la percezione di essere una cavia. Secondo me (e ripeto: secondo me) hai saltato a pié pari alcuni FATTI (non complotti, non congetture: ma FATTI), e non hai visto quindi bugiardini "aggiornati" con nuovi effetti collaterali, sospensioni cautelative di vaccini, e un pò di altra roba. Se li hai visti, e non di meno, non ti consideri una cavia, personalmente non ti capisco, ma ok.

C'è chi ha detto che dopo il vaccino ha festeggiato, come a dire "problema risolto!", e anche a costoro dico che se tutto sommato gli sembra così (a me non pare ma) ok.

Però non so fino a che punto sia costruttivo un discorso portato per estremi, oscillanti tra il complottismo (stile ci vogliono annientare tutti) e l'accecamento (non saprei come meglio definirlo), per cui si guarda ai morti effettivamente calati (non lo discuto certo!), non si fa caso A CHI è potenzialmente (ed esponenzialmente rispetto ad altri) utile questo vaccino, e si nasconde la testa sotto la sabbia davanti ai possibili effetti che.... potranno esserci (vieni dal futuro che li puoi escludere?). E non parlo certamente di un indolenzimento al braccio o di qualche linea di febbre.
Questo a te non preoccupa? Così fiduciosa che i medici abbiano previsto tutto? (davanti a bugiardini aggiornati in itinere, io no!).

Benissimo, se a questo aggiungi che, ragionevolmente parlando (poi ci potrei restare secca, eh), credo che il covid me lo sfangherei senza tragedie, puoi forse comprendere PERCHE' avrei evitato di farlo. Gli altri lo vogliono fare? Gli altri non si sentono cavie? Perfetto. Siamo contenti tutti. Io che mi accollo il rischio di ammalarmi e per giunta in maniera più severa di covid, e tu che ti senti protetta col vaccino. Ci possiamo confrontare, possiamo giungere a conclusioni opposte. Possiamo parlare tanto dei ragazzini di 12 anni quanto delle persone immunodepresse e anziane. Se lo vogliamo fare in modo costruttivo, però, ringraziamenti a presunti "eroi", così come complottismi, lasciamoli davvero stare.

Ti faccio io una domanda: ritieni "corretto" (non mi va nemmeno di tirare in ballo principi di diritto, perciò parliamo di correttezza) imporre a chi lavora un vaccino per continuare a lavorare (art. 1 della Costituzione, chiedendo venia, perché una norma la cito comunque:  _L'Italia è una Repubblica *democratica*, fondata sul *lavoro.*_)?

Perché i vaccini li fanno i medici (non è che la Storia ci abbia mandati indenni da casi di "errori", eh. Poi non basta un "ops.... aggio sbajato!"), ma questa legislazione la fa la nostra emerita politica, che ampia prova d'esser degna di fiducia ha dato.... o no?

Ecco: io, due domande, me le faccio. Poi se mi si dice "ringrazia comunque, perché altrimenti saresti senz'altro morta di covid", ne prendo atto, straccio i grafici con gli attuali tassi di mortalità, e.... che debbo fare? Dovesse capitarmi qualcosa, SICURAMENTE il vaccino non c'entrerà nulla, e se comunque vi fosse anche il sospetto, era una coercizione.... ops, una scelta fatta per il mio bene. Non hanno scelto per me? Non mi hanno costretta? Magari lo avessero fatto! Che sulle conseguenze giuridiche qualcosa credo di saperlo.

Dal mio punto di vista (e sia ben chiaro) beato chi guarda al vaccino come un privilegio, e sceglie benefici immediati, a fronte di quel che sapere non si può. Un bell'atto di fede, e bona lè.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Perché la tua scelta va poi a influire nella vita degli altri cittadini, infettando, intasando ospedali, ecc..
> Per cui la società decide che per il bene comune ti devi vaccinare.
> Ecco perché la tua libertà di scelta ti è stata tolta


Giusto, allora perché non rendono obbligatorio? E dire che facoltativo e poi Discrimini chi lo fa e chi non lo fa?


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> ritieni "corretto" (non mi va nemmeno di tirare in ballo principi di diritto, perciò parliamo di correttezza) imporre a chi lavora un vaccino per continuare a lavorare (art. 1 della Costituzione, chiedendo venia, perché una norma la cito comunque: _L'Italia è una Repubblica *democratica*, fondata sul *lavoro.*_)?
> 
> Perché i vaccini li fanno i medici (non è che la Storia ci abbia mandati indenni da casi di "errori", eh. Poi non basta un "ops.... aggio sbajato!"), ma questa legislazione la fa la nostra emerita politica, che ampia prova d'esser degna di fiducia ha dato.... o no?
> 
> Ecco: io, due domande, me le faccio.


a. Si se le tue decisioni influiscono sulla salute altrui.
b. due domande te le puoi anche fare solo che poi non hai ne i dati ne le competenze per risponderti


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Giusto, allora perché non rendono obbligatorio?


Se ti fa sentire meglio fai conto che sia obbligatorio e poi vai a farlo serena.

Questa è una cosa che non capirò mai. Da una parte si lamentano della limitata libertà, dall'altra chiedono gli venga tolta anche quel poco che gli hanno lasciato


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Se ti fa sentire meglio fai conto che sia obbligatorio e poi vai a farlo serena.
> 
> Questa è una cosa che non capirò mai. Da una parte si lamentano della limitata libertà, dall'altra chiedono gli venga tolta anche quel poco che gli hanno lasciato


Sono vaccinata 
Ma che libertà hanno lasciato? Ma scherzi spero. L’hanno reso obbligatorio senza renderlo obbligatorio. A me fa incazzare profondamente che ancora una volta non si sappiano prendere responsabilità 
Siamo l’unico paese che necessita di Green pass per andare a lavorare. Siamo i più bravi e intelligenti del mondo o qualcosa stona?


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> una volta non si sappiano prendere responsabilità


Che lo stato si prenda o no la responsabilità poi non cambia comunque un cazzo, lo sai meglio di me che quando i potenti sbagliano poi non pagano. Mai.
Se domani il primo ministro va in tv e dice che se Nocciola schiatta causa vaccino gli fa il funerale di stato, piange una lacrimuccia e copre di sesterzi la tua famiglia (coi soldi dei contribuenti) saresti contenta?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Che lo stato si prenda o no la responsabilità poi non cambia comunque un cazzo, lo sai meglio di me che quando i potenti sbagliano poi non pagano. Mai.
> Se domani il primo ministro va in tv e dice che se Nocciola schiatta causa vaccino gli fa il funerale di stato, piange una lacrimuccia e copre di sesterzi la tua famiglia (coi soldi dei contribuenti) saresti contenta?


La responsabilità della decisione 
Il resto lo hai ignorato 
Io credo che anche se vaccinati bisognerebbe ammettere che qualcosa non torna soprattutto guardando fuori dalla nazione 
Ripeto se siamo gli unici a muoverci così o siamo bravissimi oppure ….
Io opto per oppure


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La responsabilità della decisione


Continuo a non capire al lato pratico cosa ti cambi, cosa ti aspetti, cosa vuoi da questa magica "presa di posizione"

Se all'estero sono più bravi perché non ti sei trasferita all'estero?
Se dove sei stai così male che ti pare di essere in un gulag io me ne sarei già andato


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La responsabilità della decisione
> Il resto lo hai ignorato
> Io credo che anche se vaccinati bisognerebbe ammettere che qualcosa non torna soprattutto guardando fuori dalla nazione
> Ripeto se siamo gli unici a muoverci così o siamo bravissimi oppure ….
> Io opto per oppure


Con tutto il popò di politici che abbiamo?
Ma che dici mai! Poi tanto, si fa presto ad esimersi da responsabilità sulla qualunque.  Basta che i governi cadano precocemente, si rimpastino, si alternino, e "questo non l'ho fatto io", quest'altro lo deciderà il prossimo, e anche qui il gioco tra loro è fatto.  Una delle caratteristiche di questi tempi è che nessun governo sta su per la durata naturale del mandato.  Scommetto che nemmeno questo....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire al lato pratico cosa ti cambi, cosa ti aspetti, cosa vuoi da questa magica "presa di posizione"
> 
> Se all'estero sono più bravi perché non ti sei trasferita all'estero?
> Se dove sei stai così male che ti pare di essere in un gulag io me ne sarei già andato


Ho detto questo? Non mi sembra 
Tranquillo che se fossi più giovane e senza legami probabilmente mi sarei già trasferita 
Cosa che auguro ai miei figli per esempio
Comunque o si legge e si commenta ciò che viene scritto è un conto, se di va per la propria strada senza leggere o ignorando quello che si legge direi che non ci sono margini di confronto


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La responsabilità della decisione
> Il resto lo hai ignorato
> Io credo che anche se vaccinati bisognerebbe ammettere che qualcosa non torna soprattutto guardando fuori dalla nazione
> Ripeto se siamo gli unici a muoverci così o siamo bravissimi oppure ….
> Io opto per oppure


Siamo dei servi. Da sempre.
In fin dei conti nulla è cambiato da quando Manzoni scrisse I promessi Sposi.
Se l'autorità ordina di non ammalarci perché avendo tagliato l'assistenza anni fa non c'è posto per tutti, noi non ci ammaliamo.

E sempre allegri bisogna stare
Che il nostro piangere fa male al re
Fa male al ricco e al cardinale
Diventan tristi se noi piangiam

La cosa grottesca è che stiamo a discutere di vaccinazione per tutti quando tutti ormai sono vaccinati o immuni per Covid.
Siamo quasi arrivati al punto in cui saremo liberi.

Sembra che tutti ne dubitiate.


----------



## ologramma (28 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Qui è la tv che parla, di fatto lo stesso vaccinato può contagiare.


vedi che ora si parla di terza dose , stamattina hanno detto , sempre in tv , che ci dobbiamo convivere  quindi i richiami credo che bisogna farli   e ha specificato che più ci vacciniamo e più non si hanno sintomi gravi . Guarda prendila  come vuoi a Roma  dimo :fa come cazzo te pare ma non me rompe i....a me  o ad altri con la tua scelta
Già  quello l' ho scritto  prima se mi fai del male non vaccinandoti  permetti che mi  tutelo  e come dirai  non ti voglio incontrare nei luoghi chiusi  , a te capì.
Tu sarai giovane ma io sono in là con gli anni  quindi ne riparliamo quando ci arriverai e come ci si arriva


----------



## Skorpio (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Se ti fa sentire meglio fai conto che sia obbligatorio e poi vai a farlo serena.
> 
> Questa è una cosa che non capirò mai. Da una parte si lamentano della limitata libertà, dall'altra chiedono gli venga tolta anche quel poco che gli hanno lasciato


È facile te lo spiego io
Perché ci sono persone che non vogliono decidere su di loro, e se prendi il covid ti è capitato , ma se hai x caso conseguenze dal vaccino, te lo sei scelto te vaccinandoti .

Una mia collega non si voleva vaccinare, era tesa e aggressiva, da quando hanno messo l'obbligo è tranquilla serena e sorridente e ci scherza sopra,  "purtroppo" non può più decidere. 
Tu sapessi la gente in giro che c'è che è fatta cosi

È come quando anche qui dentro qualcuno chiedeva di venire bannato, ma non si prendeva la responsabilità su di sé di cancellarsi.

"Basta tu faccia domanda, e poi tu non ti colleghi più e sarai cancellato" (gli veniva risposto)

"Eh no! Io non faccio nessuna domanda! Sei tu che mi devi bannare, sennò mi tocca decidere da solo, e invece io voglio essere costretto contro la mia volontà"


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché ci sono persone che non vogliono decidere su di loro, e se prendi il covid ti è capitato , ma se hai x caso conseguenze dal vaccino, te lo sei scelto te vaccinandoti .


Non ci avevo pensato in questi termini, in effetti...


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. La libertà di scelta viene tirata in ballo quando la si mette in discussione. E' questo il punto. Perché è diventata "un appiglio"?
> Se io valuto non conveniente/pericoloso/non sicuro, o mettici quel che vuoi, il vaccino, PERCHE' mi viene tolta (in maniera molto subdola) l'effettiva libertà e possibilità di scelta? Questa è la domanda, e si basa su FATTI.


...e il lockdown? e le mascherine? e le case di riposo inaccessibili ai parenti? e...?
Tutti elementi che hanno fortemente condizionato la vita e le libertà di scelta ma che alla fine sono state subite/accettate, in fondo sono tutti strumenti messi in atto per frenare la pandemia ... è per questo che dico che la "libertà" è un appiglio in questo caso.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...e il lockdown? e le mascherine? e le case di riposo inaccessibili ai parenti? e...?
> Tutti elementi che hanno fortemente condizionato la vita e le libertà di scelta ma che alla fine sono state subite/accettate, in fondo sono tutti strumenti messi in atto per frenare la pandemia ... è per questo che dico che la "libertà" è un appiglio in questo caso.


All'inizio tutti avevamo paura. 
Ricordo che non uscii a cena una sera e fui criticato per questo, ma avevo il raffreddore ed avevo avuto contatti con il marito di una dottoressa dell'ospedale di Codogno. Era in attesa del suo tampone,  che ho saputo dopo,  era positivo. 
C'era già allora anche tra i politici chi diceva che il virus non esisteva ed esortava ad uscire lo stesso.
All'inizio tutti aspettavamo, in lockdown, il picco dei contagi e la discesa.
Ma anche le mascherine, che non si trovavano, come l'alcol. Ma ci dicevano che erano inutili.
Tanti stavano a casa. Quando uscivo per andare in ufficio con la certificazione trovavo le strade deserte. Feci dei video, sembrava ci fosse stata l'apocalisse.
L'estate successiva sembrava tutto tornato alla normalità. 
Le restrizioni sono iniziate dopo, gradualmente. Con le zone colorate, le mascherine, il coprifuoco. E ricordo sempre polemiche per le contraddizioni che emergevano. Per dirne una: chi viveva in città dormitorio come me era sfavorito rispetto a chi risiedeva nelle grandi città. E che dire dei colleghi con la seconda casa, autorizzati ad uscire di regione per il we? La gente si è stufata già da tempo, e infatti il rispetto per le misure è stato inferiore,  con furbate di vario genere, che tutti conosciamo. Il successo dei vaccini è nato da questa situazione: la gente si è rotta le balle e vuole uscire da questa situazione a qualsiasi costo, senza porsi troppe domande e senza che se le pongano gli altri.
La questione a questo punto dovrebbe essere un'altra. 
Essendo stata vaccinata la gran parte della popolazione, perché abbiamo ancora paura? 
Se ci fidiamo di chi ci governa, ci è stato promesso che dobbiamo arrivare al 90% per essere liberi e che il Green Pass serve appunto solo a convincere i riottosi.
Al nord la percentuale è vicina e col sistema delle zone colorate noi non dobbiamo più tenere chiusure. 
Ci crediamo a questo o no?


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> All'inizio tutti avevamo paura.
> Ricordo che non uscii a cena una sera e fui criticato per questo, ma avevo il raffreddore ed avevo avuto contatti con il marito di una dottoressa dell'ospedale di Codogno. Era in attesa del suo tampone,  che ho saputo dopo,  era positivo.
> C'era già allora anche tra i politici chi diceva che il virus non esisteva ed esortava ad uscire lo stesso.
> All'inizio tutti aspettavamo, in lockdown, il picco dei contagi e la discesa.
> ...


Chiedi a me?

la convizione che il green pass sia stato adottato esclusivamente per convincere i riottosi per me è una posizione da "complottista"
Personalmente lo vedo come una misura di tutela e non punitiva. Il ragionamento "il corpo è mio e la salute è mia" in situazioni di questo tipo lo vedo superato dalle esigenze della collettività. Non vuoi o non puoi vaccinarti... va benissimo, ma le limitazioni sono anche per tutelare te, che poi sono più o meno le stesse che abbiamo vissuto tutti nei mesi scorsi.
Che poi abbia il risvolto incentivante alla vaccinazione lo trovo positivo


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...e il lockdown? e le mascherine? e le case di riposo inaccessibili ai parenti? e...?
> Tutti elementi che hanno fortemente condizionato la vita e le libertà di scelta ma che alla fine sono state subite/accettate, in fondo sono tutti strumenti messi in atto per frenare la pandemia ... è per questo che dico che la "libertà" è un appiglio in questo caso.


Lasciamo perdere il lockdown, il coprifuoco & altre amenità varie, perché apriamo parentesi che è meglio lasciar chiuse   
Come le 4....5? Non ricordo nemmeno più, quarantene che mi son beccata.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Chiedi a me?
> 
> la convizione che il green pass sia stato adottato esclusivamente per convincere i riottosi per me è una posizione da "complottisti.


L'ha detto Crisanti, Brusaferro, Brunetta etc...


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> *Che lo stato si prenda o no la responsabilità poi non cambia comunque un cazzo*, lo sai meglio di me che quando i potenti sbagliano poi non pagano. Mai.
> Se domani il primo ministro va in tv e dice che se Nocciola schiatta causa vaccino gli fa il funerale di stato, piange una lacrimuccia e copre di sesterzi la tua famiglia (coi soldi dei contribuenti) saresti contenta?


Eh no, che qualcosa la cambia. Un risarcimento non mi riporterà in vita, o non mi restituirà la salute, ma sicuramente aiuterebbe chi lascio, o aiuterebbe anche me nella malattia. Si parla tanto di collettività, e di bene individuale e collettivo. 
Io un domani del "oh, poveretta, è stata sfortunata, chi poteva saperlo...." della collettività, non me ne faccio un cazzo.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Chiedi a me?
> 
> Personalmente lo vedo come una misura di tutela e non punitiva. Il ragionamento "il corpo è mio e la salute è mia" in situazioni di questo tipo lo vedo superato dalle esigenze della collettività.


Questo è invece un aspetto interessante su cui discutere.
In effetti perché il corpo dovrebbe essere considerato gestibile unicamente da chi lo possiede?
Mi sembra una roba d'altri tempi, tipo vecchi slogan femministi. È giusto che appartenga allo stato e che tocchi a lui l'ultima parola.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Chiedi a me?
> 
> la convizione che il green pass sia stato adottato esclusivamente per convincere i riottosi per me è una posizione da "complottista"
> Personalmente lo vedo come una misura di tutela e non punitiva. Il ragionamento "il corpo è mio e la salute è mia" in situazioni di questo tipo lo vedo superato dalle esigenze della collettività. Non vuoi o non puoi vaccinarti... va benissimo, ma le limitazioni sono anche per tutelare te, che poi sono più o meno le stesse che abbiamo vissuto tutti nei mesi scorsi.
> Che poi abbia il risvolto incentivante alla vaccinazione lo trovo positivo


Chiedo anche a te: ma il fatto che nessun paese stia utilizzando il Green pass come in Italia come te lo spieghi?


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh no, che qualcosa la cambia. Un risarcimento non mi riporterà in vita, o non mi restituirà la salute, ma sicuramente aiuterebbe chi lascio, o aiuterebbe anche me nella malattia. Si parla tanto di collettività, e di bene individuale e collettivo.
> Io un domani del "oh, poveretta, è stata sfortunata, chi poteva saperlo...." della collettività, non me ne faccio un cazzo.


Guarda,  è morto improvvisamente qualche mese fa il papà 72enne di un amico. Trombosi dopo due settimane dal vaccino.
Due giorni dopo lui era lì a 'tacchinare' una in spiaggia. Chi è morto è morto.
Lui pubblica tanti bei meme provax. 
Non chiedermi niente. Noi siamo rimasti basiti da come ha affrontato la cosa fin da subito. 
Meglio restare vivi.
A volte non arriva neppure il 'poveretto' .


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> a. Si se le tue decisioni influiscono sulla salute altrui.
> b. due domande te le puoi anche fare *solo che poi non hai ne i dati ne le competenze per risponderti*


Non ho capito. Quindi, per mettere al sicuro la salute altrui, devo mettere a repentaglio come non desidero fare la mia, di salute?
I dati me li deve dare chi mi costringe ad un vaccino: li abbiamo sì o no? E quali?
Ribadisco che se avessi 80 anni, oppure mi trovassi ad essere un soggetto qualificato a rischio, il vaccino lo avrei fatto più che volentieri, consapevole di ciò che non sappiamo. Se mi si vuole dire che non vaccinandomi divento un pericolo per gli altri, non soltanto mi si deve spiegare perché questo vaccino non è pericoloso PER ME (prima vengo io, eh, quando si parla di salute), poi uno straccio di garanzia, almeno a livello di responsabilità, chi me lo siega ce lo deve mettere. Stamattina parlavo con una mia amica, la quale (molto ingenuamente) mi ha detto "che brutto, che non abbiano messo in condivisione le formule del vaccino". Le ho semplicemente risposto che è il lucro, e per ora - complice una legislazione di emergenza che ti fa espressamente accettare la somministrazione di un farmaco non adeguatamente testato - li manda pure praticamente indenni da rischi. Vedi tu


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è invece un aspetto interessante su cui discutere.
> In effetti perché il corpo dovrebbe essere considerato gestibile unicamente da chi lo possiede?
> Mi sembra una roba d'altri tempi, tipo vecchi slogan femministi. È giusto che appartenga allo stato e che tocchi a lui l'ultima parola.


...per favore....non prendiamoci per il culo. Sai benissimo che non stiamo vivendo una realtà distopica


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Chiedo anche a te: ma il fatto che nessun paese stia utilizzando il Green pass come in Italia come te lo spieghi?


Che i governi cambiano un pò meno rapidamente che da noi, o almeno non sono in preventivo tutti gli avvicendamenti che ci sono in Italy.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono vaccinata
> Ma che libertà hanno lasciato? Ma scherzi spero. L’hanno reso obbligatorio senza renderlo obbligatorio. A me fa incazzare profondamente che ancora una volta non si sappiano prendere responsabilità
> Siamo l’unico paese che necessita di Green pass per andare a lavorare. Siamo i più bravi e intelligenti del mondo o qualcosa stona?


In Svizzera è necessario per entrare in certe Università ; per docenti, studenti e collaboratori.
Quindi obbligatorio per lavorare e studiare.
E i controlli li fanno.
Era un passo necessario, fatto direi in tranquillità e senza proteste inutili.
Certo che la misura delle restrizioni dipende dalle peculiarità dei vari paesi o città.
Se i trasporti pubblici sono pessimi e la gente ammassata sui bus, è ovvio che lo stato aumenterà le restrizioni invece di migliorare i trasporti pubblici. Dall’altra parte se Lo stato non ha migliorato la qualità dei trasporti pubblici è semplicemente perché non è in grado di farlo: ( in passato e neanche in presente). Si prende atto e si va avanti così. Purtroppo.
Ci saranno restrizioni su quanti clienti possono entrare in un negozio ma non su un bus.
Ma è chiaro il perché.


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda,  è morto improvvisamente qualche mese fa il papà 72enne di un amico. Trombosi dopo due settimane dal vaccino.
> Due giorni dopo lui era lì a 'tacchinare' una in spiaggia. Chi è morto è morto.
> Lui pubblica tanti bei meme provax.
> Non chiedermi niente. Noi siamo rimasti basiti da come ha affrontato la cosa fin da subito.
> ...


Meglio vivere senza dubbi. Tutto qui.


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Chiedo anche a te: ma il fatto che nessun paese stia utilizzando il Green pass come in Italia come te lo spieghi?


Molti paesi lo hanno adottato, ci sono diversità sull'uso


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...per favore....non prendiamoci per il culo. Sai benissimo che non stiamo vivendo una realtà distopica


Stiamo vivendo una realtà, infatti. 
Che non può essere distopica.



patroclo ha detto:


> Molti paesi lo hanno adottato, ci sono diversità sull'uso


Lavoro e studio solo in Italia. Credo si riferisse a questo.



Foglia ha detto:


> Meglio vivere senza dubbi. Tutto qui.


La fede è un ottimo nutrimento per l'anima.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Lavoro e studio solo in Italia. Credo si riferisse a questo.


In certe Università in Svizzera.
Solo che gli altri non fanno casino, forse per questo che pensate che altrove non ci siano restrizioni.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In Svizzera è necessario per entrare in certe Università ; per docenti, studenti e collaboratori.
> Quindi obbligatorio per lavorare e studiare.
> E i controlli li fanno.
> Era un passo necessario, fatto direi in tranquillità e senza proteste inutili.
> ...


Non per tutte e non per tutte le professioni.
Quali università lo richiedono?
Sui bus: palle. Ci sono mezzi fermi. Non si vogliono modificare i contratti per non aumentare i costi.
Il problema è solo quello. 
Per tutto.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non per tutte e non per tutte le professioni.
> Quali università lo richiedono?
> Sui bus: palle. Ci sono mezzi fermi. Non si vogliono modificare i contratti per non aumentare i costi.


SUPSI
Per i trasporti non so: ha senso avere 1000 bus in più a Milano per restare imbottigliati nel traffico ?
Magari allargare le strade, questo sì.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> SUPSI


Ecco.
Da noi tutte.
Anche per fare gli esami da casa.
Da noi tutte le professioni.
Anche per me che sono in homeworking.
Lavoro da solo da un anno e mezzo...
Obbligatorio anche per p. IVA.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi ringrazia chi si è vaccinato.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

La domanda che ripeto a tutti. 
Ora che siamo al nord vicino al completamento della vaccinazione,  cosa vi aspettate?


----------



## Ulisse (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è invece un aspetto interessante su cui discutere.
> In effetti perché il corpo dovrebbe essere considerato gestibile unicamente da chi lo possiede?
> Mi sembra una roba d'altri tempi, tipo vecchi slogan femministi. È giusto che appartenga allo stato e che tocchi a lui l'ultima parola.


lo sai bhene che non è così. E' semplicemente una questione di priorità
La collettività ha la precedenza.
Non vaccinandoti sei un pericolo per te stesso e per gli altri.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Chiedo anche a te: ma il fatto che nessun paese stia utilizzando il Green pass come in Italia come te lo spieghi?


Io credo che le differenze di gestione siano da cercarsi in un approccio non assoluto come il tuo.
non ha senso voler uniformare le strategie di gestione delle varie nazioni perchè sono tutte diverse
Demograficamente, territorialmente e, non per ultimo, culturalmente.
Ognuno cala sulla sua popolazione le scelte che ritiene migliori.
E non mi sembra che tutti abbiamo fatto bene e siano da prendere ad esempio per le loro scelte
Ricordo il liberi tutti in UK, la scelta analoga in Svezia...e le conseguenze le ricordiamo.

Se nessuno ha adottato misure simili al GP (non ho controllato a fondo..ma prendo per buona l'informazione) non significa che hanno fatto bene o che altri cadrebbero in errore adottandolo.



Foglia ha detto:


> mi si deve spiegare perché questo vaccino non è pericoloso PER ME


ehhhhh.....
chiedi un livello di certezze impossibile da avere.
Ma, senza ripeterci, hai lo stesso approccio su qualsiasi cosa ingerisci o fai?
non credo proprio
Il discriminante è sempre stato il rapporto costo/benefici proprio perchè la soluzione perfetta non esiste praticamente su niente.
Rapporto che cosciamente o meno valutiamo sempre prima di fare qualcosa.

Ma come possono dare una sicurezza sul lungo periodo (tipo 20 anni o più ) su una cosa nata 12 mesi fa?
quello che cerchi è al momento irragionevole da richiedere.

Io, nel mio caso, ho ritenuto sufficiente il vedere che dopo svariati milioni di somministrazioni, gli effetti benefici si sono visti ed i collaterali sono bassissimi.
Il mio rapporto costo/beneficio mi ha detto che è corretto farlo.


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Lavoro e studio solo in Italia. Credo si riferisse a questo.


Veramente in Malesia non puoi praticamente uscire di casa, se non sei vaccinato.

Ogni paese fa le sue regole.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> SUPSI
> Per i trasporti non so: ha senso avere 1000 bus in più a Milano per restare imbottigliati nel traffico ?
> Magari allargare le strade, questo sì.


Le hanno ridotte per le piste ciclabili nuove,  ma a parte questo...
Sì. 
Nornalmente nelle ore di punta si devono far passare due bus in media da noi perché non si entra pur spingendo le persone tipo scatola di sardine. 
Da anni è così.



Lostris ha detto:


> Veramente in Malesia non puoi praticamente uscire di casa, se non sei vaccinato.
> 
> Ogni paese fa le sue regole.


Lo troveresti un buon esempio da seguire?

PS sulla Farnesina non ho trovato indicazioni. Sembra siano piuttosto in lockdown generale da giugno per l'aumento enorme dei casi.


----------



## Ulisse (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La domanda che ripeto a tutti.
> Ora che siamo al nord vicino al completamento della vaccinazione,  cosa vi aspettate?


tu che ti aspetti?
un reset globale di tutte le restrizioni e tutto come prima?

lo sai bene che il vaccino non è la cura definitiva ma solo un'ottima arma he abbiamo per contrastarlo in diffusione e virulenza.
Se non ci saranno progressi dal lato scientifico lo scenario per me più probabile è di continuare con dosi periodiche e restrizioni al minimo come mascherine nei luoghi chiusi e certificazioni per svolgere diverse attività lavorative e non .

Si arriverà, salvo i citati progressi sceintifici, ad un punto di equilibrio fra frequenza dei richiami, restrizioni e certificazioni che metteranno l'infezione in una condizione di sostanziale controllo con un numero basso (ma non nullo) di nuovi infetti ed ancora più basso di persone in fin di vita.

E questo scenario, per niente improbabile, potrebbe restare in piedi per molti anni....



danny ha detto:


> Lo troveresti un buon esempio da seguire?


ma proprio per questo dicevo che ognuno adotta le proprie contromisure in funzione della situazione e popolazione che tiene.
Fare paragoni su chi adotta cosa è inutile.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In Svizzera è necessario per entrare in certe Università ; per docenti, studenti e collaboratori.
> Quindi obbligatorio per lavorare e studiare.
> E i controlli li fanno.
> Era un passo necessario, fatto direi in tranquillità e senza proteste inutili.
> ...


Università. Non tutti i posti di lavoro 
Non cinema ristoranti palestre ecc ecc 
C’è una certa differenza o sbaglio?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Molti paesi lo hanno adottato, ci sono diversità sull'uso


Notevoli diversità 
Sto discutendo di queste


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Ho letto la storia della Malesia. 
In realtà viene da un anno e mezzo di lockdown duro. 
Stanno cercando di riaprire con alcuni criteri che facilitano la vita ai vaccinati, ma per modo di dire.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> tu che ti aspetti?
> un reset globale di tutte le restrizioni e tutto come prima?
> 
> lo sai bene che il vaccino non è la cura definitiva ma solo un'ottima arma he abbiamo per contrastarlo in diffusione e virulenza.
> ...


Quindi saresti favorevole a una vaccinazione periodica ogni sei mesi pur non essendoci studi randomizzati in proposito e pur sapendo che negli USA già sulla terza dose l'ente regolatore FDA ha negato l'autorizzazione sotto i 65 anni perché il rapporto rischio beneficio è sfavorevole, quindi con la consapevolezza di un aumento di decessi e effetti collaterali e la consapevolezza che qualsiasi variante importata potrebbe rimettere in discussione tutto ogni volta?
Perché a questo punto cambia tutto.
Non basta più vaccinarsi.
Bisogna allinearsi.
Per quanto non si sa.

Da parte mia considero inevitabile convivere col virus. Abbiamo la SARS da 20 anni,  mia moglie la fece anni fa e temo io pure. Questa è una SARS.
Convivere vuol dire accettare che periodicamente vi siano picchi di contagi,  per i quali si può eventualmente considerare la vaccinazione per i soggetti più a rischio,  lasciando liberi gli altri. Si vive in paesi in cui la dengue è endemica,  non vedo perché non fare altrimenti per questo.
Basta assistere e curare e si riduce la letalità.
Altre opzioni vantaggiose al momento non ci sono.
Ed è impensabile definire ancora a lungo un mondo di restrizioni.


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La domanda che ripeto a tutti.
> Ora che siamo al nord vicino al completamento della vaccinazione,  cosa vi aspettate?


Le pandemie passano, col vaccino anche in maniera più veloce e indolore
Io mi aspetto che man mano le restrizioni si allentino sempre di più fino a scomparire quando i rischi, maggiori, saranno rientrati.

E' inutile che continui ad insistere sul tasto "terza dose", anche da noi è riservata al categorie più deboli e a rischio. Se ne parla, è vero, ma direi di non darla per scontata


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Lo troveresti un buon esempio da seguire?


Non si parlava di esempi.

Ma dire che solo l’Italia ha una politica d’un certo tipo è una palla.
Si adducono spesso gli altri ad esempio (negativo o positivo) sempre in base ai propri “comodi”.

Se mi affido all’obiettivo del raggiungimento di una certa % di vaccinati per uscire dalla pandemia (o rendere la convivenza possibile senza troppe ripercussioni) allora è coerente incentivare il vaccino (meglio sarebbe l’obbligatorieta) e non trovo nemmeno sbagliato chiedere a chi non puó vaccinarsi che momentaneamente limiti i propri spostamenti - per la sua sicurezza e quella degli altri.

La premessa ovviamente è credere ad una certa tesi scientifica.
Altrimenti nemmeno si pone la questione.


----------



## Ulisse (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi saresti favorevole a una vaccinazione periodica ogni sei mesi pur non essendoci studi randomizzati in proposito e pur sapendo che negli USA già sulla terza dose l'ente regolatore FDA ha negato l'autorizzazione sotto i 65 anni perché il rapporto rischio beneficio è sfavorevole, quindi con la consapevolezza di un aumento di decessi e effetti collaterali e la consapevolezza che qualsiasi variante importata potrebbe rimettere in discussione tutto ogni volta?
> Perché a questo punto cambia tutto.
> Non basta più vaccinarsi.
> Bisogna allinearsi.
> ...


io sono favorevole a quello che persone più competenti di me dicono sia giusto fare.
Quello che ritengo sbagliato è il voler sindacare e mettersi alla pari con loro.
A prescindere dalle fonti che consultiamo, dei ragionamenti che facciamo, siamo sempre due rampe di scale al di sotto delle competenze minime necessarie per poter anche minimamente mettere in dubbio l'operato di queste persone.

E lo dico perchè è uno scenario che conosco bene
Saccenti (e non mi riferisco a nessuno sul forum eh...) che pretendono di saperla più lunga di chi è giustamente investito di certe competenze ne ho gia piene le tasche sul lavoro.


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh no, che qualcosa la cambia. Un risarcimento non mi riporterà in vita, o non mi restituirà la salute, ma sicuramente aiuterebbe chi lascio, o aiuterebbe anche me nella malattia. Si parla tanto di collettività, e di bene individuale e collettivo.


Quindi vorresti che lo stato aumentasse le tasse per istituire un fondo risarcimenti, capito


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io sono favorevole a quello che persone più competenti di me dicono sia giusto fare.
> Quello che ritengo sbagliato è il voler sindacare e mettersi alla pari con loro.
> A prescindere dalle fonti che consultiamo, dei ragionamenti che facciamo, siamo sempre due rampe di scale al di sotto delle competenze minime necessarie per poter anche minimamente mettere in dubbio l'operato di queste persone.
> 
> ...


Vero. Fidiamoci.
Ma di chi?
Per conoscenza diretta,  ti direi di non fidarti di nessuno.
I lottizzati sono ovunque.
Davvero nel tuo campo sono tutti esperti e tutti in buona fede? O vivi in un paradiso o girano pochi soldi.








						Crisanti all'attacco: «Il primo Cts? Una manica di incompetenti e raccomandati: hanno fatto disastri»
					

Il direttore di Microbiologia e Virologia all'Università di Padova commenta la questione degli scienziati in tv e accusa il Comitato tecnico scientifico della prima fase della pandemia: «Due persone erano lottizzate»



					www.open.online


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ehhhhh.....
> chiedi un livello di certezze impossibile da avere.
> *Ma, senza ripeterci, hai lo stesso approccio su qualsiasi cosa ingerisci o fai?*
> non credo proprio
> ...


Guarda. Io fumo. Per me è rilassante. Nuoce alla salute (per lo più nel medio e nel lungo termine). Non di meno, me le vendono 
.... Se la vogliamo mettere su questo piano....


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda. Io fumo. Per me è rilassante. Nuoce alla salute (per lo più nel medio e nel lungo termine). Non di meno, me le vendono
> .... Se la vogliamo mettere su questo piano....


È io giro nudo per le spiagge. 
Ognuno nuoce alla salute degli altri come può.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

L'altra domanda che faccio è: ma secondo voi, nel pubblico, esiste ancora il sistema delle tangenti?


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Se nessuno ha adottato misure simili al GP


Qui da me se vai al bar o al ristorante ti chiedono di far vedere la prova di avvenuta vaccinazione, senza non passi dalla porta


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi vorresti che lo stato aumentasse le tasse per istituire un fondo risarcimenti, capito


No. Mica son tanto sicuri da consigliare il vaccino?
Vorrei che si assumessero la responsabilità di risarcire (tanto, se sei sicuro....). E' una responsabilità che parte dalla case farmaceutiche, e sicuramente investe anche lo stato che le rende obbligatorie. Diciamo che hanno agevolato lo svincolo da ogni responsabilità, da parte di chi ci lucra.
Lo trovi così rassicurante? Al di fuori di teorie del complotto, eh. Spero bene che i medici abbiano fatto tutto il loro possibile. Poi, come si sa, le sorti di un prodotto non sperimentato, hanno seguito la somministrazione in stato di emergenza, e le vie della costrizione senza obblighi. *Senza "obblighi", per nessuno (guardiamo la cosa dall'altro lato).*

Io avrei comunque voluto una cosa ben più possibile, o meglio la avrei voluta. Che lasciassero appunto la libertà di dire "questo vaccino, non lo voglio".
Mi prendo il covid? Ok. Perché qui forse perdiamo di vista un punto importante, in questo dibattito. Che pare quasi che vi siano "buoni" vs "cattivi". Illuminati dalla scienza della ragione (per non parlare del senso civico, eh) vs poveri ignoranti. Gente da ringraziare vs untori.
Se pensassi che i benefici superassero i rischi, se mi fossi sentita così fortunata, credi che avrei comunque scelto di andare incontro agli effetti di una malattia comunque pericolosa? Anche con rischi ridotti.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non si parlava di esempi.
> 
> Ma dire che solo l’Italia ha una politica d’un certo tipo è una palla.
> Si adducono spesso gli altri ad esempio (negativo o positivo) sempre in base ai propri “comodi”.
> ...


Però ci riempiamo la bocca con la parola Europa e poi siamo l’unico stato europeo con queste restrizioni 
Perché?


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> L'altra domanda che faccio è: ma secondo voi, nel pubblico, esiste ancora il sistema delle tangenti?


Non credo che nessuno sano di mente anche solo sospetti che non ci siano tangenti e corrotti, sia nel pubblico che nel privato


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Mica son tanto sicuri da consigliare il vaccino?
> Vorrei che si assumessero la responsabilità di risarcire (tanto, se sei sicuro....). E' una responsabilità che parte dalla case farmaceutiche, e sicuramente investe anche lo stato che le rende obbligatorie. Diciamo che hanno agevolato lo svincolo da ogni responsabilità, da parte di chi ci lucra.
> Lo trovi così rassicurante? Al di fuori di teorie del complotto, eh. Spero bene che i medici abbiano fatto tutto il loro possibile. Poi, come si sa, le sorti di un prodotto non sperimentato, hanno seguito la somministrazione in stato di emergenza, e le vie della costrizione senza obblighi. *Senza "obblighi", per nessuno (guardiamo la cosa dall'altro lato).*
> 
> ...


Foglia, siamo ignoranti. 
Gli esperti decidono per noi. 
I politici seguono gli esperti che fanno comodo loro.
Tutti hanno lo scudo legale. 
Noi ci assumiamo le responsabilità. 
Bon, finisce qua. 
Chiamali scemi. Un affare così quando capita. 
Non è che è cambiato tutto dalla storia del ponte Morandi...


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Non credo che nessuno sano di mente anche solo sospetti che non ci siano tangenti e corrotti, sia nel pubblico che nel privato


Quindi ti fidi di gente che ha il tornaconto personale? 
Di solito non agiscono per il bene comune.


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Foglia, siamo ignoranti.
> Gli esperti decidono per noi.
> I politici seguono gli esperti che fanno comodo loro.
> Tutti hanno lo scudo legale.
> ...


Io dico solo che hanno obbligato evitando a tutti di obbligarsi.
Dal mio punto di vista, no buono.
Per il resto che dire.... oramai SI SPERA che ciò che ci buttiamo giù non faccia (troppi) danni.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

La questione per me è essenzialmente questa.
Perché dovrei fidarmi di sistemi (pubblici e privati) che alimentano da anni e con episodi provati la corruzione?
Perché dovrei fidarmi di ambienti lottizzati?
Perché dovrei fidarmi di persone che hanno interessi personali?

Perché non ho alternative?

Ma perché dovrei credere loro?









						Politici, vip e imprenditori con green pass falso: ecco chi hanno beccato
					

Vip, politici, sportivi e imprenditori si sarebbero affidati a un medico di Roma per ottenere falsi Green pass senza aver fatto il vaccino




					amp.ilgiornale.it
				












						False vaccinazioni per ottenere il 'green pass'. L'inchiesta si allarga
					

Potrebbe non essere un caso isolato quello della infermiera colta in flagranza nel centro vaccinale di Villorba, nel trevigiano, mentre fingeva di somministrare una dose.




					www.rainews.it
				








__





						Il no-vax Meluzzi: "Ai vip danno falsi vaccini, lo hanno proposto anche a me"
					

Le dichiarazioni dello psichiatra in un incontro sulla salute a San Marino



					www.ilgiorno.it


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La questione per me è essenzialmente questa.
> Perché dovrei fidarmi di sistemi (pubblici e privati) che alimentano da anni e con episodi provati la corruzione?
> Perché dovrei fidarmi di ambienti lottizzati?
> Perché dovrei fidarmi di persone che hanno interessi personali?
> ...


A questo punto mi sorge spontanea la domanda, lo so è cattiva .....ma perché ti fidi di tua moglie?


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> A questo punto mi sorge spontanea la domanda, lo so è cattiva .....ma perché ti fidi di tua moglie?


Difatti non mi fido.
Se mi ha tradito lo rifarà.
Chi tradisce non gode più della fiducia di chi ha tradito.


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Difatti non mi fido.
> Se mi ha tradito lo rifarà.


intendevo che quasi tutti i discorsi che fai sui vaccini provengono da sue convinzioni


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> intendevo che quasi tutti i discorsi che fai sui vaccini provengono da sue convinzioni


Da suoi studi,  avendo la specializzazione in tossicologia e reazioni avverse ai farmaci, laurea con lode. Perché non dovrei fidarmi di qualcosa che è diretto a tutelare lei in primis?
Secondo: le sue 'convinzioni' sono scritte sui testi universitari.


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Da suoi studi,  avendo la specializzazione in tossicologia e reazioni avverse ai farmaci, laurea con lode. Perché non dovrei fidarmi di qualcosa che è diretto a tutelare lei in primis?
> Secondo: le sue 'convinzioni' sono scritte sui testi universitari.


...ok


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...ok


Il tradimento non mette in discussione le competenze professionali, in genere. 
Eccetto per i presidenti USA.


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento non mette in discussione le competenze professionali, in genere.
> Eccetto per i presidenti USA.


ho detto ok ... non sono convinto perché la vostre vicende mi sembrano più complesse, ma queste sono le vostre dinamiche, e perché alla fine fai sembrare che sono tutti un po' coglioni e creduloni... tutto qua ....


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi ti fidi di gente che ha il tornaconto personale?
> Di solito non agiscono per il bene comune.


E che alternative avrei?
Non vaccinarmi? Su che basi? Quali sono i rischi a breve e lungo termine del Covid per me? Che cazzo ne so?
Sono un medico che è in grado di capire i (pochi) paper accademici sugli studi fatti? No
Ho i dati sulla capacità di posti letto dell TI italiane?
Dovrei decidere io di non vaccinare la popolazione perché ho fatto degli studi e proiezioni su base nazionale?
Dovrei non vaccinarmi solo io? Mettendo, nel mio piccolo, a repentaglio un programma pensato per proteggere la popolazione? Che magari serve, magari no, ma non ho ne i dati e, probabilmente manco le competenze, per saperlo?

Se estendo questi ragionamenti a tutto capisci che non vivi più. 
La prossima volta che vado dal medico e mi dice che ho il glucosio alto sarà vero? 
Magari vuole solo vendermi le medicine per il diabete?
Anni fa mi hanno detto che sono un po' scarso di vitamina D, sarà stato vero? Magari voleva solo vendermi le vitamine?
E le vitamine che ho comprato in negozio andranno bene? Se sono contaminate e poi muoio? 
Le faccio esaminare in laboratorio? 
E poi mi fido di quello che il laboratorio mi dice?
E se sono in combutta con l'azienda che produce le vitamine?

Ti puoi avvitare in questo genere di (s)ragionamenti all'infinito


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> E che alternative avrei?
> Non vaccinarmi? Su che basi? Quali sono i rischi a breve e lungo termine del Covid per me? Che cazzo ne so?
> Sono un medico che è in grado di capire i (pochi) paper accademici sugli studi fatti? No
> Ho i dati sulla capacità di posti letto dell TI italiane?
> ...


Vale per ogni cosa nella vita.
L'esperienza  porta a fidarti sempre meno di tutti e ad affidarti a persone selezionate.
Medici incompetenti ne ho beccati,  l'aiuto di chi ne capiva di più di me mi ha aiutato.
Ho subito un trapianto di cornea, inserito in uno studio sperimentale su una nuova tecnica.
Mi sono fidato perché ho valutato le competenze del professionista (pubblico) con chi aveva più capacità di me.  Ed è andato bene, molto bene.
Mia figlia sta sperimentando un prodotto, in questo momento. Ci stiamo fidando. La sperimentazione richiede un minimo di impegno in più.
La fiducia non è cieca, mai.  Va conquistata, ma bisogna anche comprendere a chi darla.
Io difficilmente do fiducia a persone che si esprimono in maniera propagandistica o con slogan.
Per dire.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ho detto ok ... non sono convinto perché la vostre vicende mi sembrano più complesse, ma queste sono le vostre dinamiche, e perché alla fine fai sembrare che sono tutti un po' coglioni e creduloni... tutto qua ....


A dire il vero quelli che passano per coglioni siamo noi.


----------



## andrea53 (28 Settembre 2021)

Buongiorno, ancora un grafico dalla Toscana. I numeri non si discutono


----------



## Ulisse (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Da suoi studi,  avendo la specializzazione in tossicologia e reazioni avverse ai farmaci, laurea con lode. Perché non dovrei fidarmi di qualcosa che è diretto a tutelare lei in primis?
> Secondo: le sue 'convinzioni' sono scritte sui testi universitari.


se la mettiamo così allora abbiamo un comitato scientifico di analfabeti.
Un ing non va a tentativi per individuare lo spessore minimo di un muro o la massima campata possibile per un ponte 
Se crolla tutto è solo per colpa di un errore evitabile con una migliore progettazione.

La medicina, no. 
Non è una scienza esatta
Necessità di continui aggiustamenti di tiro, di frequenti confronti fra esperti e di costante analisi dei riscontri avuti dal campo.
Niente è sbagliato in un certo momento e tutto lo diventa poco dopo grazie a nuovi dati.

Io non metto in dubbio le competenze di tua moglie. Ci mancherebbe.
Sicuramente più titolata di tantissimi altri a dire la propria opinione.
Ma resta sicuramente tagliata fuori da tante informazioni che questi comitati hanno e di tanti tavoli di discussione dove persone altrettanto esperte portano untilied interessanti punti di vista.
Mi sembra accettabile che a causa di una visione parziale dei dati si arrivi, pur se con competenza, ad una posizione se non sbagliata comunque non del tutto corretta.
Sono settori in cui l'accesso ai dati ed il confronto fra pari è inevitabile se si vuole convergere a qualcosa di buono.

Il singolo competente come tua moglie, può benissimo trovarsi in una condizione di errore (in buonafede) nelle proprie valutazioni proprio per la mancanza degli stessi input e del continuo scambio di pareri ed opinioni che questi comitati hanno.

Che poi ci siano interessi economici questo mi sembra superfluo dirlo.
Quello che trovo sbagliato è il dover ammettere per forza che ci siano una decisione non corretta in presenza di tornaconti economici tipo per le aziende farmaceutiche.
Può essere anche una negoziazione win2win

Che ci sia chi ci sta guadagnando mstruosamente è un dato di fatto.
Ma questo lo è sempre. 
Qualsiasi scenario crea occasioni di guadagno per chi ha fiuto, per chi ha le competenze richieste...
ed aggiungo meno male.
a parte madre Teresa di Calcutta, senza il motore del guadagno, certi sforzi economici non se li caricherebbe sul groppone nessuno 
Se spendono miliardi per la ricerca del vaccino è perchè ritornano moltiplicati.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Università. Non tutti i posti di lavoro
> Non cinema ristoranti palestre ecc ecc
> C’è una certa differenza o sbaglio?


In Italia non sarebbe stato possibile chiudere uno e un’altro no: sarebbero saltati gli altri perché io si e lui no? Guarda qui come evolve la discussione : perché noi si e loro no ?
Infatti da noi hanno inserito l’obbligo per gli Atenei che non riuscivano a rispettare certi criteri per la lotta antiCovid tipo il numero di persone nelle aule…
E per i ristoranti, cinema ecc ti sbagli : il certificato COVID qui è richiesto e si fanno controlli.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, ancora un grafico dalla Toscana. I numeri non si discutono View attachment 9642


Totale 15.
Su 3,7 milioni di abitanti.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In Italia non sarebbe stato possibile chiudere uno e un’altro no: sarebbero saltati gli altri perché io si e lui no? Guarda qui come evolve la discussione : perché noi si e loro no ?
> Infatti da noi hanno inserito l’obbligo per gli Atenei che non riuscivano a rispettare certi criteri per la lotta antiCovid tipo il numero di persone nelle aule…
> E per i ristoranti, cinema ecc ti sbagli : il certificato COVID qui è richiesto e si fanno controlli.


Da noi in ufficio chiunque entri dal 15 Ottobre deve mostrare il Green Pass valido al delegato, che lo regista con la App.
Tutti devono averlo per poter varcare la soglia.
E se non c'è il delegato stanno fuori.
Senza Green Pass o con Green Pass scaduto niente stipendio.
Il delegato può chiamare le forze dell'ordine per chiunque entri senza certificato in corso.
Sanzione fino a 1500 euro.
Circolare di oggi.
A me sembra solo peggiorativa questa cosa.
E siamo in zona bianca, non in rossa.
Sul foglio di anamnesi nuovo per la vaccinazione è prevista la dicitura per chi ha già avuto due vaccinazioni per la terza.


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La fiducia non è cieca, mai.  Va conquistata, ma bisogna anche comprendere a chi darla.


Quindi tu cosa proporresti per risolvere il problema?
Che ogni cittadino italiano abbia diritto a una cena a casa del ministro della salute per capire se può fidarsi abbastanza?
La vedo difficile su scala nazionale.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi tu cosa proporresti per risolvere il problema?
> Che ogni cittadino italiano abbia diritto a una cena a casa del ministro della salute per capire se può fidarsi abbastanza?
> La vedo difficile su scala nazionale.


Proporrei:
Investimenti sulla sanità territoriale. I medici di base devono tornare a visitare e non essere più considerati dei burocrati. Allo stato attuale la struttura è sottodimensionata.
Terapie di contenimento della virus nel primo stadio della malattia, quando essa è concentrata nelle vie aeree superiori. Terapie di prevenzione degli stati infiammatori. Se gli antivirali specifici tardano ad arrivare e probabilmente saranno già datati alla messa in commercio, esistono farmaci adeguati a limitare i rischi degli stati trombotici, delle tempeste citochiniche. Dall'eparina al cortisone anche etc., come si è sempre usato, anche nella prima Sars.
Investimenti sulla sanità ospedaliera onde aumentare la ricettività che in molti le regioni è scadente.
La tracciatura per un virus endemico è inutile. Serviva due anni fa,  non oggi.
Vaccinazione annuale preinvernale solo per le categorie a rischio. Non ha senso vaccinare i giovani per l'estate... Costa e non è produttivo.
Ritorno alla vita il più possibile normale.
Le pandemie si sono sempre esaurite da sole, mediamente in due anni.


----------



## andrea53 (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Totale 15.
> Su 3,7 milioni di abitanti.


Perché quasi tre milioni si sono vaccinati, probabilmente


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Investimenti sulla sanità territoriale. I medici di base devono tornare a visitare e non essere più considerati dei burocrati. Allo stato attuale la struttura è sottodimensionata.


Si vabbè, quando il medico di famiglia verrà a visitarmi a dorso di unicorno..
Sai meglio di me che non faranno mai nulla di tutto ciò. Tutte le "soluzioni" devono essere a costo zero o convenienti da un punto di vista elettorale. Quello che proponi tu non è ne l'uno ne l'altro. O lo avrebbero già fatto da tempo.
Per le cure boh, non sono un virologo, mi fa solo strano che esistano tutte queste terapie e cure e la gente non vaccinata continua a morire di covid.
Poi bisognerebbe anche fare i conti e capire su scala nazionale quanto costerebbe curare la gente con le terapie efficaci che hai indicato e confrontare quei costi con quello della campagna vaccinale.
Fare delle proiezioni sui posti letto e medici che servirebbero, ecc...
Magari è fattibile e _noncielodicono_. O magari semplicemente non ci sono le risorse, l'Italia è uno stato semi-fallito così com'è.. E ricordati che adesso c'è da pagare ITA e tutto un giro di commissioni ai vari intralazzatori che hanno preso parte all'accordo.
O ancora più verosimilmente la verità sta nel mezzo e se da un lato la sanità può e deve essere potenziata, dall'altro non sarebbe comunque sufficiente a far fronte a migliaia di vecchi che non tirano più il fiato.
Io i dati per saperlo non li ho. Li ha, forse, il ministero della salute italiano. E anche qui non ci giurerei, in quel poco che ho visto della sanità pubblica ho trovato, più che corruzione, che pure c'era, un oceano di incompetenza. Specie nel management.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Perché quasi tre milioni si sono vaccinati, probabilmente


Bene. Se è così, abbiamo già raggiunto il risultato.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Si vabbè, quando il medico di famiglia verrà a visitarmi a dorso di unicorno..
> Sai meglio di me che non faranno mai nulla di tutto ciò. Tutte le "soluzioni" devono essere a costo zero o convenienti da un punto di vista elettorale. Quello che proponi tu non è ne l'uno ne l'altro. O lo avrebbero già fatto da tempo.
> Per le cure boh, non sono un virologo, mi fa solo strano che esistano tutte queste terapie e cure e la gente non vaccinata continua a morire di covid.
> Poi bisognerebbe anche fare i conti e capire su scala nazionale quanto costerebbe curare la gente con le terapie efficaci che hai indicato e confrontare quei costi con quello della campagna vaccinale.
> ...


Hanno tagliato 40.000 posti, ovvio che non tornano indietro. La Sanità andrà ulteriormente ridimensionata.
Io ti dico che dal Niguarda al San Matteo il pubblico è sempre stato un'eccellenza, ho conosciuto persone straordinarie, fino a qualche anno fa.
È un patrimonio che andrà perso definitivamente. 
Ovvio che se guardiamo solo ai costi,  vaccinare tutta la popolazione ogni sei mesi (leggere ultimo decreto) per un due o tre anni, non dico sia più conveniente ma sicuramente è più vantaggioso.
Hai un committente privato, giri di tangenti possibili visti i miliardi di euro investiti, la possibilità allo stesso tempo di intervenire sulle politiche del lavoro senza opposizione, il recovery plan da gestire e un potere mai visto prima grazie a un consenso unanime e nessuna responsabilità se non quella di rispettare i parametri UE.
Ma perché smettere?
Personalmente sono convinto che non ci fermeremo affatto con le due vaccinazioni.


----------



## desire.vodafone (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La domanda che ripeto a tutti.
> Ora che siamo al nord vicino al completamento della vaccinazione,  cosa vi aspettate?


Io mi aspetto nuove limitazioni ed eventuali lockdown entro fine anno... Devono vendervi la quarta e quinta dose entro la prossima estate


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Io mi aspetto nuove limitazioni ed eventuali lockdown entro fine anno... Devono vendervi la quarta e quinta dose entro la prossima estate


Tutto sommato,  non è stato revocato nulla. 
Siamo in zona bianca,  per ora.


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio che se guardiamo solo ai costi, vaccinare tutta la popolazione ogni sei mesi (leggere ultimo decreto) per un due o tre anni, non dico sia più conveniente ma sicuramente è più vantaggioso.


Ecco, appunto. E nel resto del mondo hanno più o meno fatto lo stesso ovunque.
Le cure di cui parli non le ho viste in nessuna nazione, ho visto campagne vaccinali ovunque. Ovunque ci fossero i soldi per farle ovviamente. Le restrizioni alla fine anche sono simili, vanno a periodi, in Italia forse un po' più stringenti che altrove ma niente di rivoluzionario.
Per le 5-6 vaccinazioni boh, può darsi. Sicuramente girerebbero un sacco di appalti che farebbero comodo a un sacco di gente. Poi però devono anche convincere tutti i ricercatori e centri di ricerca credibili a supportare la campagna. E sono tantini se li devi pagare tutti uno per uno..


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto. E nel resto del mondo hanno più o meno fatto lo stesso ovunque.
> Le cure di cui parli non le ho viste in nessuna nazione, ho visto campagne vaccinali ovunque. Ovunque ci fossero i soldi per farle ovviamente. Le restrizioni alla fine anche sono simili, vanno a periodi, in Italia forse un po' più stringenti che altrove ma niente di rivoluzionario.
> Per le 5-6 vaccinazioni boh, può darsi. Sicuramente girerebbero un sacco di appalti che farebbero comodo a un sacco di gente. Poi però devono anche convincere tutti i ricercatori e centri di ricerca credibili a supportare la campagna. E sono tantini se li devi pagare tutti uno per uno..


Nessuno nega l'utilità di una campagna vaccinale mirata.
Ma chi ne sta uscendo ha già le risorse per affrontare la fase successiva, quella del ritorno alla normalità.
Personalmente se ci si fermasse a due vaccinazioni e da fine anno si tornasse alla normalità senza più limitazioni sarei ben lieto. In Spagna, con minori limitazioni rispetto a noi,  non hanno neppure il Green Pass. E i contagi sono comunque in fase calante. Ce la si potrebbe anche fare, credo.


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno nega l'utilità di una campagna vaccinale mirata.


E in Spagna hanno fatto campagne di vaccinazione mirate? 
Degli stati che conosco non me ne viene in mente neanche uno che lo abbia fatto.
Qui da me hanno vaccinato a tappeto dai 12 in su e scalpitano per vaccinare anche dai 12 in giù.
Il perché onestamente non lo so. Forse per limitare la diffusione del virus, boh..


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> E in Spagna hanno fatto campagne di vaccinazione mirate?
> Degli stati che conosco non me ne viene in mente neanche uno che lo abbia fatto.
> Qui da me hanno vaccinato a tappeto dai 12 in su e scalpitano per vaccinare anche dai 12 in giù.
> Il perché onestamente non lo so. Forse per limitare la diffusione del virus, boh..


Esiste un valore chiamato NNT








						Number needed to treat - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Il valore indica quante persone devi trattare per avere una risposta dal farmaco. È uno per gli antibiotici, per dire. 
Per evitare un decesso per Covid devi vaccinare circa 100.000, forse un po' meno,  individui adulti. 
Tra i bambini il numero aumenta di tanto.
Con 60 milioni di vaccinati eviti 600 morti, forse 1000. 
Però non devi produrne altrettante per il vaccino, se no non è vantaggioso.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be buona parte di quei giovani lo fanno perché altrimenti avrebbero la vita sociale ridotta a zero
> Negare che molti lo hanno fatto perché *“ricattati”* mi sembra che sia negare la realtà


scusate ma proprio non capisco e a me sembra tutto piuttosto semplice (e tremendamente complicato allo stesso tempo).
c'è una tragica  pandemia a livello mondiale che ha fatto morire migliaia di persone e messo a terra l'economia mettendo alla fame famiglie intere...
cos'altro si può fare se non vaccinarci tutti e seguire le regole?
io continuo a leggere i soliti discorsi che non offrono mai un'alternativa valida e fanno solo allontanare il tempo che ci porterà finalmente alla fine dell'incubo.
bisogna ragionare anche al di là delle proprie paure individuali visto che siamo assolutamente legati agli altri


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2021)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate ma proprio non capisco e a me sembra tutto piuttosto semplice (e tremendamente complicato allo stesso tempo).
> c'è una tragica  pandemia a livello mondiale che ha fatto morire migliaia di persone e messo a terra l'economia mettendo alla fame famiglie intere...
> cos'altro si può fare se non vaccinarci tutti e seguire le regole?
> io continuo a leggere i soliti discorsi che non offrono mai un'alternativa valida e fanno solo allontanare il tempo che ci porterà finalmente alla fine dell'incubo.
> bisogna ragionare anche al di là delle proprie paure individuali visto che siamo assolutamente legati agli altri


Probabilmente non mi spiego 
Tutto giusto quello che dici è allora rendilo obbligatorio. Se è falcotativo poi non fai distinzione tra chi lo fa e chi no. 
Contesto solo questo, per altro essendo vaccinata non mi cambierebbe nulla ma mi piace guardare anche fuori dal mio orticello


----------



## andrea53 (28 Settembre 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Perché quasi tre milioni si sono vaccinati, probabilmente


già. in proporzione, stando alla media dei ricoveri in TI dei non vaccinati, senza la campagna vaccinale in corso, oggi ce ne sarebbero più di cento.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi spiego
> Tutto giusto quello che dici è allora rendilo obbligatorio.* Se è falcotativo poi non fai distinzione tra chi lo fa e chi no.*
> Contesto solo questo, per altro essendo vaccinata non mi cambierebbe nulla ma mi piace guardare anche *fuori dal mio orticello*


allora trovo che sia una constatazione ininfluente ai fini di quello che veramente è importante: la fine di una catastrofe.
l'unica libertà che vedo in questo momento storico è quella di far vivere più gente possibile. lamentarsi per tamponi e misure varie è davvero fuori luogo (parlo in generale)


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto. E nel resto del mondo hanno più o meno fatto lo stesso ovunque.
> Le cure di cui parli non le ho viste in nessuna nazione, ho visto campagne vaccinali ovunque. Ovunque ci fossero i soldi per farle ovviamente. Le restrizioni alla fine anche sono simili, vanno a periodi, in Italia forse un po' più stringenti che altrove ma niente di rivoluzionario.
> Per le 5-6 vaccinazioni boh, può darsi. Sicuramente girerebbero un sacco di appalti che farebbero comodo a un sacco di gente. Poi però devono anche convincere tutti i ricercatori e centri di ricerca credibili a supportare la campagna. E sono tantini se li devi pagare tutti uno per uno..


soldi questi ne hanno, se è per quello.  8 miliardi di dosi a 20 dollari a dose, il totale fallo tu.   semmai la domanda è se ha senso medico una campagna vaccinale ininterrotta per 3 anni


----------



## Cattivik (28 Settembre 2021)

... il green pass non è altro che il "a letto senza cena" che aleggiava minaccioso quando il piccolo Cattivik non voleva ubbidire...

Come già detto altre volte il green pass è stato un modo... forse maldestro e poco ortodosso... per indurre la gente a vaccinarsi...

Sbagliato? Forse si ma come si dice "in tempo di guerra ogni buco è trincea"... e visto che sta storia mi pare proprio una guerra direi che il risultato finale è più importante...

Se ricordo bene dopo l'annuncio del green pass obbligatorio sul posto di lavoro le prenotazioni della prima dose sono aumentate del 32%... mica bruscolini... tra questi del 32% secondo me molti avevano solo paura ed erano stati "riempiti" di balle....



desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Io mi aspetto nuove limitazioni ed eventuali lockdown entro fine anno... Devono vendervi la quarta e quinta dose entro la prossima estate


Affermazioni roboanti e intimidatorie.... ma come spesso accade senza nessun fondamento...

Cosa ha contribuito a creare una cosi folta schiera di dubbiosi... sicuramente la strategia di comunicazione sui vaccini che dire penosa è dire poco...

Comunque se veramente sono convinto ed ho le prove che il vaccino mi ucciderà col cazzo che lo faccio... anche se questo mi complicherà la vita!

Poi, sempre come già detto, secondo me tra il 10 e 15 ottobre il governo se ne uscirà con un bel.... "considerando il numero di vaccinati non è più necessario il green pass sul posto di lavoro".... hanno giocato sporco... certo.... ma in una situazione come questa per me ci sta... d'altraparte chi di voi non ha giocato sporco con i bimbi capricciosi per raggiungere il risultato

Facciamo un esercizio di matematica... 

DATI:
In italia siamo circa in 60 milioni 
Circa 45 milioni di i taliani sono vaccinati con due dosi
Oggi in terapia intensiva sono ricoverate 500 persone.

Supponiamo come detto da chi ha amicizie negli ospedali che non è vero che la maggioranza dei ricoverati è non vaccinato dunque 250 vaccinati e 250 non vaccinati....

Svolgimento:

I non vaccinati in italia sono:

60 milioni - 45 milioni = 15 milioni

Ora usiamo quelle cose che si chiamo percentuali...

250 ricoverati su 45 milioni è lo 0.00055%

250 ricoverati su 15 milioni è lo 0.0016%

Ora supponiamo che i vaccinatti fossero la metà... causa tanti proseliti alle teorie complottiste

Dunque:
 i vaccinati sarebbero stati 23 milioni di cui ricoverati lo 0.00055% cioè...  127

i NON vaccinati 37 milioni di cui ricoverati 0.0016% cioè... 592

Lascio a voi l'esercizio nel caso in cui il rapporto ad oggi ricoverati non fosse come supposto suddivisi equamnte tra vaccinati e non vaccinati ma del 25% Vaccinati e 75% Non vaccinati...

Tradotto... di cosa stiamo parlando... anche sposando in parte le teorie complottiste (50% - 50%) il vaccino è l'unica arma che abbiamo per non riempiere gli ospedali...

Il cattivik pensiero è semplice...
1 Non ti vuoi vaccinare ok non ti vaccinare ma non rompere i coglioni cercando di giustificare una tua sega mentale con basi scientifiche inesistenti... 
2 Il green pass ti rompe il cazzo... bene anche a me eliminiamolo anzi ti dirò eliminiamo tutte le restrizioni... però se gli ospedali vanno in crisi ed è appurato numeri alla mano che i ricoverati sono quasi esclusivamente non vaccinati le misure tipo lockdown e simili valgono solo per i non vaccinati perchè sono loro a mandare in crisi gli ospedali!

Cattivik... in versione Foglia ... perchè non è da me scrivere cosi tanto...


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... il green pass non è altro che il "a letto senza cena" che aleggiava minaccioso quando il piccolo Cattivik non voleva ubbidire...
> 
> Come già detto altre volte il green pass è stato un modo... forse maldestro e poco ortodosso... per indurre la gente a vaccinarsi...
> 
> ...


Ma sei impazzito?!

Non c’è una versione bigino?


----------



## Martes (28 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Non ti vuoi vaccinare ok non ti vaccinare ma non rompere i coglioni cercando di giustificare una tua sega mentale con basi scientifiche inesistenti...


E con la menata che vogliono costringere senza il coraggio di renderlo obbligatorio


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> E con la menata che vogliono costringere senza il coraggio di renderlo obbligatorio


quella cosa lì è vera, però


----------



## ologramma (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però ci riempiamo la bocca con la parola Europa e poi siamo l’unico stato europeo con queste restrizioni
> Perché?


perchè siamo stati i primi ad essere stati investi da questo ciclone che si chiama covid
Siamo stai primi ad attuare una strategia difensiva ,e tutti gli altri ci hanno elogiato , pur movendosi con restrizioni  democratiche non come in Cina,
Siamo stati i primi a cercare di curare con metodi sperimentali i malati gravi , e non avevamo neanche le mascherine con i letti per l'intensiva.
Siamo stati i primi , bene o male  all'inizio dell'estate  passata  ha ridurre  le persone positive .
Siamo stai anche i primi a sperimentare le cazzate del papete con liberi tutti .
Ora dirai siamo i primi  con queste restrizioni vedrai che se avranno le difficoltà nostre  ce lo saremmo a ridi  se non saremo ancora i primi .
Aoh è sttao un anno felice per lo sport e altro chissà ci dice bene ora'


----------



## Martes (28 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> quella cosa lì è vera, però


Trovo molto infantili le reazioni al riguardo


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Trovo molto infantili le reazioni al riguardo


il che non toglie che sia vero che siamo in uno stato di obbligo de facto ma non de iure


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bruni, però coi "ringraziamenti", come con i "complotti" non si va da nessuna parte
> 
> Chi si è vaccinato "convinto" dell'utilità di questo vaccino (e quindi non parlo di me e di chi come me lo ha fatto spinto da altri fatti, diversamente ineludibili alla faccia della cara democrazia) lo ha fatto pensando a sé, a ciò che era meglio per sé. Se temo, o ho ragionevole certezza, che se mi piglio il covid ci resto secca, altroché se mi vaccino. Chiaro quel che voglio dire?
> 
> ...


Se PER TE chi si è vaccinato è stata una cavia che darà A TE sicurezza, ringrazia.
Il motivo per cui l‘ha fatto ognuno dei miliardi di persone che l’ha fatto, non è e non può essere argomento di discussione. Ci sarà pure chi l’ha fatto affidandosi a Manitù.


----------



## desire.vodafone (28 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... il green pass non è altro che il "a letto senza cena" che aleggiava minaccioso quando il piccolo Cattivik non voleva ubbidire...
> 
> Come già detto altre volte il green pass è stato un modo... forse maldestro e poco ortodosso... per indurre la gente a vaccinarsi...
> 
> ...


Intanto io non rompo i coglioni e mi faccio i cazzi miei, se poi opinioni differenti ti urtano. Problema tuo. 
Io ora il vaccino non lo faccio, aspetto che prima tu ti faccia le 8 dosi previste sul tuo passaporto vaccinale e poi eventualmente me le farò tutte una dietro l'altra


----------



## Cattivik (28 Settembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sei impazzito?!
> 
> Non c'è una versione bigino?



... No solo la versione bigiata...

Cattivik adolescente

PS Bigiare = marinare la scuola

P. S. Quando si bigiava ci si imboscava per non farsi beccare...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cattivik (28 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Intanto io non rompo i coglioni e mi faccio i cazzi miei, se poi opinioni differenti ti urtano. Problema tuo.
> Io ora il vaccino non lo faccio, aspetto che prima tu ti faccia le 8 dosi previste sul tuo passaporto vaccinale e poi eventualmente me le farò tutte una dietro l'altra


CVD...

Basi su cui affermi questo?

Non hai letto fino in fondo il mio post... Lo sapevo troppo lungo... 

Tu rompi i coglioni perché vuoi giustificare il tuo onanismo mentale... Chi fa questo rompe i coglioni... Perché la tua sarà anche un'opinione ma è campata in aria

Non fai il vaccino per me nessun problema... Che credi io vivo bene... Spero anche tu... 

No tu una dose dietro l'altra non te la farai mai... Al limite ti fai la masturbazio de testa continua... 

Cattivik. 

P. S. Ho speso troppe energie ora basta... le devo conservare per giovedì...


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... No solo la versione bigiata...
> 
> Cattivik adolescente
> 
> ...


Bigiare si usava anche dalle mie parti


----------



## Vera (28 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> quella cosa lì è vera, però


Ma dai! È come quando c'è stato il lockdown. Possibile che bisogna fare come con i bambini dell'asilo?


----------



## Cattivik (28 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma dai! È come quando c'è stato il lockdown. Possibile che bisogna fare come con i bambini dell'asilo?



Si.... Il 32% insegna

Cattivik


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma dai! È come quando c'è stato il lockdown. Possibile che bisogna fare come con i bambini dell'asilo?


dipende da che intendi.   era abbastanza facile immaginare che durante la campagna vaccinale sarebbe arrivato il momento in cui ti trovavi dinanzi allo scoglio dei novax.    e da quello che vedi, non è gente che la smuovi con la "persuasione", li devi obbligare.

a quel punto, devi imporre l'obbligo.   la prima serrata alla fine è andata così.      il pass verde ha un senso.   però non fatto così


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende da che intendi.   era abbastanza facile immaginare che durante la campagna vaccinale sarebbe arrivato il momento in cui ti trovavi dinanzi allo scoglio dei novax.    e da quello che vedi, non è gente che la smuovi con la "persuasione", li devi obbligare.
> 
> a quel punto, devi imporre l'obbligo.   la prima serrata alla fine è andata così.      il pass verde ha un senso.   però non fatto così


Basta usare il termine novax per chi non fa questo vaccino. Vuol dire quanto meno non aver capito la differenza tra novax (che sinceramente trovo assurdo) a non essere convinto di QUESTO vaccino


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basta usare il termine novax per chi non fa questo vaccino. Vuol dire quanto meno non aver capito la differenza tra novax (che sinceramente trovo assurdo) a non essere convinto di QUESTO vaccino


tecnicamente non puoi non usarlo.  a meno di inventarsi un termine ad hoc.   forse no Pfizer.   ma finchè nn trovi un termine adatto, no vax lo puoi usare


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> tecnicamente non puoi non usarlo.  a meno di inventarsi un termine ad hoc.   forse no Pfizer.   ma finchè nn trovi un termine adatto, no vax lo puoi usare


Per me i novax sono altri 
Non ne conosco ma conosco persone che non hanno fatto questo vaccino


----------



## Vera (28 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende da che intendi.   era abbastanza facile immaginare che durante la campagna vaccinale sarebbe arrivato il momento in cui ti trovavi dinanzi allo scoglio dei novax.    e da quello che vedi, non è gente che la smuovi con la "persuasione", li devi obbligare.
> 
> a quel punto, devi imporre l'obbligo.   la prima serrata alla fine è andata così.      il pass verde ha un senso.   però non fatto così


Io ormai non sopporto più nessuno.


----------



## feather (29 Settembre 2021)

Almeno non si sono piegati alla dittatura sanitaria 









						No vax, un Covid party per contagiarsi ed evitare il vaccino. Ma finiscono in terapia intensiva
					

Un Covid party organizzato appositamente per contrarre l'infezione, ottenere l'immunità naturale ed evitare di ricevere il vaccino. È la folle idea che ha avuto un folto...




					www.ilmessaggero.it


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Almeno non si sono piegati alla dittatura sanitaria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almeno ai tempi del Decamerone cercavano di non ammalarsi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Almeno non si sono piegati alla dittatura sanitaria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era il mio stato di wa di ieri
Quando l ho letto quasi quasi non ci credevo...ma... 
......Ormai la follia dilaga...


----------



## desire.vodafone (29 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> CVD...
> 
> *Basi su cui affermi questo?*
> 
> ...


Puoi scrivere formule scientifiche e fidarti ciecamente della tv, quella tv che ti mostrava cinesi cadenti e moribondi per covid. Oppure qulla tv che ti ha venduto l'origine del covid dal pipistrello (poi smentita e guarda caso la versione accettata non è televisiva).... Etc... 

Se non sai informarti e hai una fede sfrenata per chi ci governa il problema è tuo, come trovo io le informazioni lo puoi fare pure tu. Forza e coraggio. Ma devi avere tempo e "naso", ma immagino tu sia più impegnato a guardare partite di calcio o andare a votare.

La mia opinione sarà anche campata in aria, intanto tu da credente televisivo ti bevi tutte le cazzate che ti rifilano, io ho molti dubbi che ne stiamo uscendo. Mi aspetto belle sorprese a breve, per inoculati e non.

Il problema è che la maggioranza accetterà di tutto pur di andare al ristorante, comprare la nuova tv o andare in vacanza... Ai tempi di mio nonno c'erano i preti e la fede, oggi c'è la fede nella tv e nel calcio. 

Ci meritiamo il palo tutto in quel posto. Ora non rispondere nemmeno così ti conservi per giovedì.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi sembra che hai detto che i fragili con malattie pregresse si sono  ammalati di covid ma sono morti per le patologie , volevo solo ricordare che si sono aggravati per il covid e quindi probabilmente dovevano morire ma non ora .Un amico si doveva opera per tumore ma infettato non c'è l'ha fatta perchè  debilitato, probabilmente sarebbe morto ugualmente ma non era ancora grave.
> E potrei seguitare


Si, anche il suocero di mio cognato, hanno sospeso la chemio perché positivo al Covid.
chissà se crepa prima di tumore, prima di chemio o prima di Covid.
chi lo sa.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Puoi scrivere formule scientifiche e fidarti ciecamente della tv, quella tv che ti mostrava cinesi cadenti e moribondi per covid. Oppure qulla tv che ti ha venduto l'origine del covid dal pipistrello (poi smentita e guarda caso la versione accettata non è televisiva).... Etc...
> 
> Se non sai informarti e hai una fede sfrenata per chi ci governa il problema è tuo, come trovo io le informazioni lo puoi fare pure tu. Forza e coraggio. Ma devi avere tempo e "naso", ma immagino tu sia più impegnato a guardare partite di calcio o andare a votare.
> 
> ...


Cosa c‘e giovedì? I bastardi di pizzo Falcone? Non mi ricordo piuin che sera c’è.


----------



## Cattivik (29 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Puoi scrivere formule scientifiche e fidarti ciecamente della tv, quella tv che ti mostrava cinesi cadenti e moribondi per covid. Oppure qulla tv che ti ha venduto l'origine del covid dal pipistrello (poi smentita e guarda caso la versione accettata non è televisiva).... Etc...
> 
> Se non sai informarti e hai una fede sfrenata per chi ci governa il problema è tuo, come trovo io le informazioni lo puoi fare pure tu. Forza e coraggio. Ma devi avere tempo e "naso", ma immagino tu sia più impegnato a guardare partite di calcio o andare a votare.
> 
> ...


Bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla... bla...

Cattivik ctrl+c ctrl+v

PS Quanta suponenza e arroganza... classica di chi... come diceva mio nonno "ne sa sempre una pagina in più del libro"

PS ... mio nonno... "vi ho mai parlato di mio nonno Fedele".... (Cit... Lilly e il vagabondo).


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2021)

Comunque io credo di aver capito che c'è anche una questione molto particolare legata alla puntura

Cioè se il vaccino fosse una pasticca tanta gente ho come la sensazione che avrebbe molti meno problemi mentali

Sembra questa sorta di rito mortale della puntura .. dell'ago che profana il corpo, del liquido che entra.. aggredisce invade ..annienta, si impossessa del corpo stesso.


----------



## desire.vodafone (29 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque io credo di aver capito che c'è anche una questione molto particolare legata alla puntura
> 
> Cioè se il vaccino fosse una pasticca tanta gente ho come la sensazione che avrebbe molti meno problemi mentali
> 
> Sembra questa sorta di rito mortale della puntura .. dell'ago che profana il corpo, del liquido che entra.. aggredisce invade ..annienta, si impossessa del corpo stesso.


Arrivano anche le pasticche tra poco...


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Arrivano anche le pasticche tra poco...


Se lo hai sentito dire dai giovani in mezzo ai quali vivi, mi sa che intendevano qualcosa di diverso da quello che ti sembra a te


----------



## feather (29 Settembre 2021)

Altro bel articolo del Post









						Che fare con lo zio complottista? - Il Post
					

Umiliarlo con plateali smentite serve a poco, perché è una più grande umiliazione a nutrire le sue convinzioni




					www.ilpost.it


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> soldi questi ne hanno, se è per quello.  8 miliardi di dosi a 20 dollari a dose, il totale fallo tu.   semmai la domanda è se ha senso medico una campagna vaccinale ininterrotta per 3 anni


Se il vaccino funzionasse sì.
La spike è mutata in un anno, lo sanno anche i muri e le nuove varianti sono praticamente un altro virus per il vaccino.
È ormai praticamente come mettere sul PC un antivirus aggiornato al 2018.
Qualcosa fa ma...
D'altronde, che alternative hai? 
Dici alla gente 'Scusate,  non serve a un cazzo ormai, torniamo in lockdown?'. 
Ci va bene che abbiamo ormai tanta gente che ha già fatto il Covid. Pian piano ne usciremo per questo.


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Se il vaccino funzionasse sì.
> La spike è mutata.
> È come mettere sul PC un antivirus aggiornato al 2018.
> Qualcosa fa ma...


vogliamo credere che le case farmaceutiche siano abbastanza sveglie da produrre nuove dosi aggiornate almeno alla variante Delta


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> vogliamo credere che le case farmaceutiche siano abbastanza sveglie da produrre nuove dosi aggiornate almeno alla variante Delta


I vaccini introducono mRna affinché le nostre cellule producano la proteina Spike. È sempre quella la formulazione,  non sono come quelli per l'influenza a virus attenuato.  
Gli studi in preprint in Israele purtroppo mostrano un'efficacia ormai ridotta.
Insomma, questo virus 'corre', lo fai nei paesi dove ci sono le condizioni ideali per farlo (non a caso la Delta parte dall'India ma arriva velocemente in UK e poi quasi ovunque), fino alla lambda, isolata in Perù e altre che arriveranno anche da noi.
L'industria farmaceutica non può essere così veloce.
Sinceramente, se questo vaccino fosse altamente efficace, non perderei tempo a consigliare di evitare fanatismo, perché non vi è ragione (purtroppo) di schierarsi.

Usciremo da questa storia in maniera politica: un giorno verranno aboliti i tamponi per i vaccinati, saranno ridotti i cicli di amplificazione nei tamponi molecolari e di botto diventerà tutto influenza e polmonite. Ci sarà un aumento di malattie vascolari (il Covid è nei casi mortali alla fine una malattia vascolare) ma non verranno più attribuite al Covid.
E finirà l'emergenza.


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... il green pass non è altro che il "a letto senza cena" che aleggiava minaccioso quando il piccolo Cattivik non voleva ubbidire...
> 
> Come già detto altre volte il green pass è stato un modo... forse maldestro e poco ortodosso... per indurre la gente a vaccinarsi...
> 
> ...


Non è esattamente così che si calcola. Questo è un calcolo da scuola media.
I calcoli sono leggermente più complessi, non vanno neppure fatti per dati aggregati, è roba complicata da matematici con competenze in statistica.
A parte questo, andando su dati calcolati da altri ,  il valore di NNT allo stato attuale indica che devi vaccinare circa 100 persone (da 50 a 100)per non avere un caso di Covid (di qualsiasi tipo). Questa è grosso modo l'efficacia assoluta, su tutta la popolazione adesso.
Ma devi vaccinare da 50.000 a 100.000 nella popolazione adulta per evitare un decesso.
Vaccinando tutti eviti quindi 600/1200 decessi.
I morti per vaccino correlati in Italia sono circa 550.
In un anno e mezzo hai avuto 130.000 decessi per Covid.
Col vaccino nelle condizioni attuali (prima l'efficacia assoluta era più alta) ne avresti in meno solo lo 0, 0046%, in realtà il valore era più grande, in origine l'efficacia assoluta (non relativa) era superiore. Ma neanche questo valore è attendibile: nella popolazione hai un numero imprecisato di persone che hanno anticorpi e immunità cellulare che potrebbe falsare tutti i dati raccolti, per esempio. Pfizer sta monitorando molte persone vaccinate e con anticorpi da Covid alti. 
Quindi evitando calcoli che sono complicati anche per chi lo fa di mestiere, quello che emerge è che...
Non c'è garanzia per nessuno.
Come indicani chiaramente il cartello in sala vaccinale e gli allegati al consenso informato: mantenere le stesse precauzioni di prima.
Mascherina, distanziamento, lavaggio delle mani.


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me i novax sono altri
> Non ne conosco ma conosco persone che non hanno fatto questo vaccino


I novax negli ultimi anni erano un gruppo di persone che erano contro i vaccini a prescindere, insieme a tante altre cose che li connotavano.
A leccare per bene questo gruppo ci fu Grillo e il M5S,  che manifestavano opinione novaxiste già anni fa.
Diciamo che stavano in quell'area alternativa alla politica in voga qualche anno fa,  in sintonia con gli ecologisti,  i vegani,  i No TAV etc etc
Direi che nulla hanno a che fare con gli attuali,  se mai esiste un movimento no Vax in qualche modo connotato. Tra l'altro nei cosiddetti no Vax c'è una buona percentuale di vaccinati.


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Era il mio stato di wa di ieri
> Quando l ho letto quasi quasi non ci credevo...ma...
> ......Ormai la follia dilaga...


Ma li scoprite adesso? 

https://dilei.it/salute/varicella-party-rischi/542495/amp/


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

E scusate,  ma di Ivan Catalano,  ex M5S,  no Vax, ne vogliamo parlare?

Questo sono i novax. Dov'è finito adesso il M5S?
Sono stati bravissimi, alla fine. Hanno aumentato a dismisura i novax in Italia. Non so se sono coglioni o era quello che volevano








						Da 5S a 3V, l'ex grillino di Busto Catalano candidato "no-vax" in Emilia-Romagna - MALPENSA24
					

BUSTO ARSIZIO - Vi ricordate Ivan Catalano, tra i pionieri del Movimento Cinque Stelle di Busto Arsizio e già deputato e consigliere comunale? Ci riprova in Emilia-Romagna, alle elezioni regionali che si terranno domenica 26 gennaio: è candidato nella lista del Movimento 3V - catalano vaccini...




					www.malpensa24.it


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma li scoprite adesso?
> 
> https://dilei.it/salute/varicella-party-rischi/542495/amp/


Danny...
Chi ha almeno 2 figli...il varicella party...ce l' ha in casa . .
E anche la scarlattina . 
...
Se la sono passata tutti ..
E meglio così . ...


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque io credo di aver capito che c'è anche una questione molto particolare legata alla puntura
> 
> Cioè se il vaccino fosse una pasticca tanta gente ho come la sensazione che avrebbe molti meno problemi mentali
> 
> Sembra questa sorta di rito mortale della puntura .. dell'ago che profana il corpo, del liquido che entra.. aggredisce invade ..annienta, si impossessa del corpo stesso.


Boh. 
Io sono andato avanti per tre anni ogni settimana a farmi fare una punturina di vaccino nel braccio. 
Mica è un dito nel culo.


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Danny...
> Chi ha almeno 2 figli...il varicella party...ce l' ha in casa . .
> E anche la scarlattina .
> ...
> ...


I varicella party erano un evento no Vax. 
Ora fanno i Covid party.




__





						Varicella party - Wikipedia
					






					it.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2021)

E la mia era una risposta di un genitore....

Quelli che non sono vaccini obbligatori...
Se hai almeno 2 figli...fai la malattia.. 
Era quello il discorso.. 
Io sono pro vaccini...
Ma onestamente al momento non ricordo quali sono i vaccini obbligatori...per le altre malattie endemiche...i miei figli le hanno fatte... frequentando altri bambini...
L importante è sviluppare gli anticorpi


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E la mia era una risposta di un genitore....
> 
> Quelli che non sono vaccini obbligatori...
> Se hai almeno 2 figli...fai la malattia..
> ...


Ehm...  No, di altri vaccini è meglio non parlarne,  se no diventa un forum sanitario... 
Ma sì, era per dire chi erano i novax. 
Conosciuti eh.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si, anche il suocero di mio cognato, hanno sospeso la chemio perché positivo al Covid.
> chissà se crepa prima di tumore, prima di chemio o prima di Covid.
> chi lo sa.


Ma recentemente? Perchè il vaccino lo fanno anche a chi è sotto chemio (anche se non a tutti).
Più che come crepa, dal momento che è vivo, vedersi interrompere la chemio -pur con quello che comporta- è un duro colpo. 



danny ha detto:


> I novax negli ultimi anni erano un gruppo di persone che erano contro i vaccini a prescindere, insieme a tante altre cose che li connotavano.
> A leccare per bene questo gruppo ci fu Grillo e il M5S,  che manifestavano opinione novaxiste già anni fa.
> Diciamo che stavano in quell'area alternativa alla politica in voga qualche anno fa,  in sintonia con gli ecologisti,  i vegani,  i No TAV etc etc
> Direi che nulla hanno a che fare con gli attuali,  se mai esiste un movimento no Vax in qualche modo connotato. Tra l'altro nei cosiddetti no Vax c'è una buona percentuale di vaccinati.


Novax è un termine che è stato usato come etichetta, per dire "quelli" ed esaltarne il lato folle, o comunque darne un connotato negativo.
Ma prima dei no vax ci sono stati quelli che "muoino solo i vecchi", quelli che "non ce n'è covvidddd" e via via nel tempo con tutte le notizie girate principalmente su fb, e poi le notizie di chi è stato contagiato come è capitato a qualcuno qui nel forum.

I novax del covid sono pezzi di credo qua e là, ma vengono uniti nella definizione.
Fino a qualche anno fa si diceva che noi italiani brontolavamo per qualche imposizione sul popolo ma alla fine nessuno scendeva in piazza.

Non ho ricordi di una divisione così netta, che porta a scontri molto sentiti, come si vede spesso.

Molte persone, che non so se siano novax o cos'altro, mi sembra abbiano recepito che va tenuta un'impostazione di facciata, per evitare scontri e vivere sereni diciamo.
Però mi sembra che rimaniamo un popolo scisso, e non so quanto ci faccia bene.


----------



## Cattivik (30 Settembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non è esattamente così che si calcola. Questo è un calcolo da scuola media.
> I calcoli sono leggermente più complessi, non vanno neppure fatti per dati aggregati, è roba complicata da matematici con competenze in statistica.
> A parte questo, andando su dati calcolati da altri ,  il valore di NNT allo stato attuale indica che devi vaccinare circa 100 persone (da 50 a 100)per non avere un caso di Covid (di qualsiasi tipo). Questa è grosso modo l'efficacia assoluta, su tutta la popolazione adesso.
> Ma devi vaccinare da 50.000 a 100.000 nella popolazione adulta per evitare un decesso.
> ...


... non è un articolo ma semplicemente il mio pensiero.

Puoi anche spaccare il capello in quattro ma se con i tuoi dati aggregati o mi ribalti i risultati oppure se anche li rivedi di un 20% il succo del discorso non cambia...

Aspetto un tuo esempio che ribalti i miei numeri.

Cattivik

PS Oggi è giovedì ho già speso troppe energie in cose futili.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma recentemente? Perchè il vaccino lo fanno anche a chi è sotto chemio (anche se non a tutti).
> Più che come crepa, dal momento che è vivo, vedersi interrompere la chemio -pur con quello che comporta- è un duro colpo.
> 
> 
> ...


Più che recentemente, Mercoledi scorso.
Ma io non posso dettagliare ulteriormente perché scrivo qui, quello che mia moglie mi racconta, che a sua volta gli viene raccontato da suo fratello, che a sua volta lo apprende da sua moglie, che a sua volta lo apprende da sua mamma.
Ti posso solo dire che faceva la chemio da casa in pastiglie (come anche due mie collaboratrici dopo asportazione di cancro al seno), gli e’ venuta una febbre anomala, tampone, positivo, tutte le terapie sospese.
Molto cinicamente dico che avendo 79 anni, io non gli avrei fatto fare nemmeno la terapia contro il cancro.
Esattamente come mia suocera , che ha un tumore maligno con cui convive da anni, ma che è l’ultimo dei suoi pensieri, avendo 98 anni, nin è che la neoplasia trovi tutto sto gran che su cui fare presa.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Più che recentemente, Mercoledi scorso.
> Ma io non posso dettagliare ulteriormente perché scrivo qui, quello che mia moglie mi racconta, che a sua volta gli viene raccontato da suo fratello, che a sua volta lo apprende da sua moglie, che a sua volta lo apprende da sua mamma.
> Ti posso solo dire che faceva la chemio da casa in pastiglie (come anche due mie collaboratrici dopo asportazione di cancro al seno), gli e’ venuta una febbre anomala, tampone, positivo, tutte le terapie sospese.
> Molto cinicamente dico che avendo 79 anni, io non gli avrei fatto fare nemmeno la terapia contro il cancro.
> Esattamente come mia suocera , che ha un tumore maligno con cui convive da anni, ma che è l’ultimo dei suoi pensieri, avendo 98 anni, nin è che la neoplasia trovi tutto sto gran che su cui fare presa.


Non sapevo. Quando si parla di solo chemio senza sapere età ne altro, tumore, stadiazione, chemio (es: neoadiuvante) è difficile esprimersi.
Poi io non so se esiste un'età in cui si è pronti, anche perchè a volte succede che una persona si sente mediamente bene, e domani bum! quarto stadio, secondarismi... e lì chissà se vale quanto avevi pensato anni prima, magari quando eri più giovane.
Io pensavo, guardando a me, che avrei preferito morire piuttosto che non poter più camminare, godere delle sensazioni del mio fisico quando funziona, o cose come finire allettati, essere tenuti in vita... poi vedendo cosa passano alcune persone che vengono colpite da tumore, e osservando come si rapportano alla vita, come si attaccano con le unghie alla vita, mi sono trovata a pensare che la vita è vita e rimane vita finchè è possibile chiamarla tale. Beccarsi il covid mentre si sta combattendo con la belva, è tosto, tanto tosto. E personalmente trovo inopportune le polemiche sulle patologie pregresse. Poi sta sempre a noi, a come decidiamo di edificare il nostro formichiere.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Settembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sapevo. Quando si parla di solo chemio senza sapere età ne altro, tumore, stadiazione, chemio (es: neoadiuvante) è difficile esprimersi.
> Poi io non so se esiste un'età in cui si è pronti, anche perchè a volte succede che una persona si sente mediamente bene, e domani bum! quarto stadio, secondarismi... e lì chissà se vale quanto avevi pensato anni prima, magari quando eri più giovane.
> Io pensavo, guardando a me, che avrei preferito morire piuttosto che non poter più camminare, godere delle sensazioni del mio fisico quando funziona, o cose come finire allettati, essere tenuti in vita... poi vedendo cosa passano alcune persone che vengono colpite da tumore, e osservando come si rapportano alla vita, come si attaccano con le unghie alla vita, mi sono trovata a pensare che la vita è vita e rimane vita finchè è possibile chiamarla tale. Beccarsi il covid mentre si sta combattendo con la belva, è tosto, tanto tosto. E personalmente trovo inopportune le polemiche sulle patologie pregresse. Poi sta sempre a noi, a come decidiamo di edificare il nostro formichiere.


Ho assistito una persona fino al giorno in cui è morta.
Quando lo ha scoperto aveva già metastasi al pancreas e al fegato.
Gli facevo la barba, gli tagliavo i capelli, lo lavavo, c’erano persone che potevano farlo al posto mio, ma lui voleva fossi io.
Ho visto quando l’ammoninemia gli annebbiava la mente, i pensieri, le parole.
Ho pianto tanto.
Era giovane, io oggi ho quasi la sua età.
Lui mi diceva spesso “fatemi morire che non ne posso più” ed io almeno davanti a lui dovevo mostrarmi ottimista, fare quello che riusciva anche a scherzare ben sapendo che erano gli ultimi giorni.


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ho assistito una persona fino al giorno in cui è morta.
> Quando lo ha scoperto aveva già metastasi al pancreas e al fegato.
> Gli facevo la barba, gli tagliavo i capelli, lo lavavo, c’erano persone che potevano farlo al posto mio, ma lui voleva fossi io.
> Ho visto quando l’ammoninemia gli annebbiava la mente, i pensieri, le parole.
> ...


Mia suocera se ne è andata per tumore al pancreas in una settimana. 
Aveva dolore alla schiena con metastasi evidenti, ma i medici non avevano capito che era un tumore. 
Lo abbiamo saputo quando è entrata in ospedale e non è più uscita. 
Aveva 72 anni. 
Credimi, non si è vecchi.


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... non è un articolo ma semplicemente il mio pensiero.
> 
> Puoi anche spaccare il capello in quattro ma se con i tuoi dati aggregati o mi ribalti i risultati oppure se anche li rivedi di un 20% il succo del discorso non cambia...
> 
> ...


Ma mi interessa zero. Alla fine se questa campagna di vaccinazione funziona, lo vedremo solo quest'inverno o appena farà più freddo,  con un brusco calo dei ricoveri rispetto all'anno scorso e un graduale ritorno alla normalità. 
Io sinceramente spero che vada tutto in questa direzione e il come, a quel punto,  non sarà determinante per noi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Ottobre 2021)

E cmq al di là del vaccino si vaccini no...
Sono rientrata da un w-e in Ungheria...
E lì tutti sono in giro senza mascherina...
All arrivo in APT non ci hanno controllato nulla e parecchi tra addetti vari e poliziotti non portavano la mascherina...
Sorpresa sorpresa per chi arriva da un paese come il ns dove le restrizioni sono ancora in vigore...
Gli ungheresi non indossano le mascherine praticamente da nessuna parte...sugli autobus avrò contato 3 persone per carrozza...idem al supermercato...
Nei musei...ingressi senza nessun vincolo di capienza..
Nei locali...tutti vicini vicini vicini...
Andare in giro lì è praticamente come prima del febbraio 2020 ....come se non fosse successo nulla...
Sono rimasta basita!!!!
Però ho fatto 3 giorni senza doverla indossare...
Non mi sembrava vero...


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Ottobre 2021)

e magari le tv nemmeno ne parlano.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> e magari le tv nemmeno ne parlano.


----------



## ologramma (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E cmq al di là del vaccino si vaccini no...
> Sono rientrata da un w-e in Ungheria...
> E lì tutti sono in giro senza mascherina...
> All arrivo in APT non ci hanno controllato nulla e parecchi tra addetti vari e poliziotti non portavano la mascherina...
> ...


li hano integrato i vaccini con lo sputnik che non è riconosciuto da noi , non so in che percentuale  comunque non è che da noi siamo obbligati con la mascherina tutto il giorno io che vivo all'aria aperta  la metto solo se vado  al bar o al supermercato  ,solo in luoghi chisi mia moglie la porta sempre


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> li hano integrato i vaccini con lo sputnik che non è riconosciuto da noi , non so in che percentuale  comunque non è che da noi siamo obbligati con la mascherina tutto il giorno io che vivo all'aria aperta  la metto solo se vado  al bar o al supermercato  ,solo in luoghi chisi mia moglie la porta sempre


Mi pare che si sia vaccinata circa il 60*% della popolazione...
Li non la indossano proprio....in tutti i luoghi chiusi non rispettano nemmeno il distanziamento....
I musei i supermercati non hanno nessuna limitazione sugli ingressi...
Sono tornati al periodo pre covid!


----------



## ologramma (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi pare che si sia vaccinata circa il 60*% della popolazione...
> Li non la indossano proprio....in tutti i luoghi chiusi non rispettano nemmeno il distanziamento....
> I musei i supermercati non hanno nessuna limitazione sugli ingressi...
> Sono tornati al periodo pre covid!


Diverse vedute dei governi  , ti è piaciuta la città?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Diverse vedute dei governi  , ti è piaciuta la città?


Budapest è fantastica!!!!
Noi eravamo in una zona comodissima e centralissima...


----------



## ologramma (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Budapest è fantastica!!!!
> Noi eravamo in una zona comodissima e centralissima...


noi ad un km dal ponte delle catene  , un posto dove so che hanno messo la famosa statua  di Bud spencer, se vado su Google Maps trovo facilmente il posto , ora mi assento per la mia solita oretta di nuoto  a dopo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> noi ad un km dal ponte delle catene  , un posto dove so che hanno messo la famosa statua  di Bud spencer, se vado su Google Maps trovo facilmente il posto , ora mi assento per la mia solita oretta di nuoto  a dopo


Io e la mia solita sfiga...il ponte delle catene è in ristrutturazione.....
Non è la prima città dove vado e trovo i vari monumenti impacchettati....


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io e la mia solita sfiga...il ponte delle catene è in ristrutturazione.....
> *Non è la prima città dove vado e trovo i vari monumenti impacchettati....*


Fossi stata a Parigi l'impacchettamento non sarebbe stato (del tutto) casuale 

Parigi. L'Arc de Triomphe di Christo e Jeanne-Claude. Che fine faranno i materiali della grande installazione? - la storia e la seconda vita di polipropilene, acciaio e legno (professionearchitetto.it) 

Tra i suoi progetti (alcuni realizzati e altri no) ci sono stati anche parecchi "ponti" 

Ponti, passerelle, monumenti, oggetti, direi che la lista è lunga. Tempo, spazio, interno/esterno, ha giocato con tante cose 
Il bello, dei lavori di Christo, come di ogni Artista che possa definirsi grande, è l'invito a vari livelli di lettura delle "cose" 

Fine parentesi!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fossi stata a Parigi l'impacchettamento non sarebbe stato (del tutto) casuale
> 
> Parigi. L'Arc de Triomphe di Christo e Jeanne-Claude. Che fine faranno i materiali della grande installazione? - la storia e la seconda vita di polipropilene, acciaio e legno (professionearchitetto.it)
> 
> ...


Indubbiamente!!!molto interessante....

Però io ho beccato ...la porta di Brandeburgo...il Big Ben...e un altro momento in un altra capitale europea..  tutti in restaurazione .....
Quindi mai una gioia


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Indubbiamente!!!molto interessante....
> 
> Però io ho beccato ...la *porta* di Brandeburgo...*il Big Ben*...e un altro momento in un altra capitale europea..  tutti in restaurazione .....
> Quindi mai una gioia


Spazio e tempo occultati, insomma!


----------



## ologramma (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io e la mia solita sfiga...il ponte delle catene è in ristrutturazione.....
> Non è la prima città dove vado e trovo i vari monumenti impacchettati....


Io lo attraversai per andare al terme  Gellert furono 4 giorni stupendi con una altra coppia di amici


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io lo attraversai per andare al terme  Gellert furono 4 giorni stupendi con una altra coppia di amici


Infatti le terme sono proprio lì di fronte...
Le avrei fatte anche io ma avevamo 2 GG e 1/2...
Dovevamo sacrificare qualcosa...


----------



## ologramma (5 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti le terme sono proprio lì di fronte...
> Le avrei fatte anche io ma avevamo 2 GG e 1/2...
> Dovevamo sacrificare qualcosa...


io e la mia signora coi siamo stati  , e abbiamo visitato anche molte altre zone , come la sinagoga , la cattedrale  e una escursione all'ansa del Danubio con relativo ritorrno sul battello  , e altro ancora


----------

